# Juego: Adiviná qué es.



## Tomasito (Dic 31, 2009)

Bueno, se me acaba de ocurrir un juego.

Alguien postea un PCB o algo similar, y los demás tienen que adivinar qué es. Cada uno que adivina, suma un punto y tiene la posibilidad de elegir la siguiente imagen.
Espero que se prendan. Como está en "Sala de Charla", no creo que vaya contra las reglas, caso contrario mil disculpas. Solo es para entretenernos un rato 

Empiezo con una muy fácil 








Puntajes:

*Andrés Cuenca:*	1 Punto
*electrodan: *		1 Punto
*Tomasito:*		1 Punto


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 6, 2010)

No es conector, ni mango de sarten 

Observa los pelitos que salen ahi esta la clave

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 6, 2010)

Pues sí, es un detector de humo. Puse que había que prestar atención justamente por el logo de radioactividad, ahí estaba la clave 

El de Karapálida niiiiiiiii idea, tiro cualquiera al azar: ¿Ionizador de ambiente? Tal vez los pelitos sirvan para liberar iones negativos, qué se yo


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 6, 2010)

tiene algo que ver con la fibra optica?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 6, 2010)

no tiene que ver con la fibra optica.
algo asi hacen los pelitos no se usa en interiores


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

un malacate! algo se enrrolla ahi..


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 6, 2010)

no sera un actuador o similar para auto, bueno lo conosco como actuador, es la piezecita del automatico de los seguros de las puertas


----------



## minipact (Feb 6, 2010)

Está clarísimo... es el famoso Bobulador cuántico.


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 6, 2010)

minipact dijo:


> Está clarísimo... es el famoso Bobulador cuántico.



Con MP3! 

Bobulador cuántico con reproductor de MP3!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 6, 2010)

No  ni se enrrolla ni se presiona, no es mecanico, es electrico.
Se usa al aire libre interactua con el meio ambiente, aire. 

Es creo un elemento de seguridad. 

Una pista tiene que ver con lo aeronautico.


----------



## lolo79 (Feb 6, 2010)

Que tal, la verdad que este juego esta muy bueno y lo mejor que vez cosas muy raras, me leei casi 18 pag. y la verda creo que voy a participar, lo de la foto de KARAPALIDA creo que es un elemento de seguridad para aviones esto para la descarga electroestatica. Y si me toca colocar una imagen la verdad no se como pero le investigo y la coloco a ver si cuando la ponga no es tarde.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 7, 2010)

un tubo de pitot


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

y los pelinchos esos que funcion cumplen en un pitot??


----------



## electrodan (Feb 7, 2010)

Puede que mida a electricidad estática del aire?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 7, 2010)

excelente lolo79, es un dispositivo que ayuda a eleiminar las cargas estaticas que se producen en los aviones, estan en las alas y miran para atras. 

Lo mas interesante es que los pelitos realmente son son pelos de camello. No me pregunten porque. 

Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sabia que estaba en el ala de un avión, avioneta o algun aparato volador. Y por eso iba a decir que era algo para la velocidad del viento.

Click..


----------



## capitanp (Feb 7, 2010)

no me cierra el funcionamiento de este dispositivo, sabia que para eso hay collilas en los trenes de aterrizaje


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 7, 2010)

Pero mientras vuela el aparato, en las alas debido a la fricción del aire, se generan cargas electrostáticas y eso representa un riesgo a la hora de tomar tierra. De ahí que tengan esa cosilla en las alas de los aviones. Jamás creí que tuviera pelos de camello, ¿sera por lo secos que son? y ¿cuando llueve? ¡¡Quizá tiene impermeable!!

Click..


----------



## frankKM (Feb 7, 2010)

jo llegue tarde
se me olvido mirar la ultima pagina


----------



## capitanp (Feb 7, 2010)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Pero mientras vuela el aparato, en las alas debido a la fricción del aire, se generan cargas electrostáticas y eso representa un riesgo a la hora de tomar tierra. De ahí que tengan esa cosilla en las alas de los aviones. Jamás creí que tuviera pelos de camello, ¿sera por lo secos que son? y ¿cuando llueve? ¡¡Quizá tiene impermeable!!
> 
> Click..


 

hasta ahi todo bien lo que no entiendo es  como sin pisar tierra cambia la carga electroestatica del avion, si no hay un vinculo fisico donde equiparar las cargas


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesante!!!

Mmm.. supongo que con el dispositivo que hemos visto, la carga es menor que si no lo tuviera, y por lo tanto cuando toma tierra, la carga no representa peligro y es facilmente equilibrada.

(lo mio son suposiciones)

Click..

Puedo poner una facilisima?????????


----------



## electrodan (Feb 7, 2010)

Mmmm... Pelo de camello? No se que "características especiales" tengan los pelos de camello, pero esos mas bien me parecen alambres de metal.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ya habia adivinado con _esto!_

Pongo la foto, esta facilisimo..


Luego me dice alguien que numero de componente es el que falta, el U1! 

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 7, 2010)

Parece un regulador de voltaje para celular


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Cargador para celular*.

cual es el U1 o Tr que le falta. Conoces su número?

Click..


----------



## nietzche (Feb 7, 2010)

jajajaja, un regulador para telefono celular y dificil conseguir el transistor, lo mejor es comprar uno nuevo, no das paso sin huarache, pusiste la foto para que te dijeran el numero del transistor


----------



## matrix01 (Feb 7, 2010)

hola buenas yo digo que es una fuente de alimntacion fija. y el c. integrado es uno de la familia LM por la pinta que tine , el puente de diodos un integrado...... Un saludo de Matrix


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 7, 2010)

Además, ni conviene repararlos, salen 1 dolar esos cargadores 

En Argentina, avenida Corrientes al 2300 más o menos, capital federal, los consiguen a ese precio (son buenos para alimentar circuitos pequeños).


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lo perdí. 
Chale!!!
Ya he comprado uno y aprobeche que tenía destripado el cargador. Quedenselo..!!

Click..


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 7, 2010)

cronos, te regalo uno a mi me los dan tiro por viaje de a grapa pero creo que son trancistores genericos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 7, 2010)

lo de la foto de karapalida es una bocina de avion... (tan útil como el cenicero en mi moto)...


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Con MP3!
> 
> Bobulador cuántico con reproductor de MP3!



Jajjajaja   Me hicieron arrancar el dia matándome de risa !!!


----------



## nietzche (Feb 8, 2010)

entonces *qu*ien gana  ?????


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 8, 2010)

creo que gana el proximo en poner foto


----------



## sebitronic (Feb 8, 2010)

Espero que no les moleste que suba una pero la vi medio como dificil pero diganlo uds.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 8, 2010)

es la placa prinsipal de un modular


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 8, 2010)

claro, un minicomponente decis?


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 8, 2010)

eso mero y no me sorprenderia que fuera aiwa o sony


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 8, 2010)

pa mi?? aiwa(completando caracteres)


----------



## sebitronic (Feb 9, 2010)

No ni aiwa ni sony JVC


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Me gusta esa marca


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 9, 2010)

japan victor compani, no se aun no me dan confianza esos aparatos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

seguis vos helminto.


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 10, 2010)

Los AIWA de compactera triple, son una pesadilla (el que los conozca saben a qué me refiero).
Es como que se quedan poseídos por un demonio


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

sip, verdad. hablando de jvc una vez me toco reparar una de esas radios pequeñas con cd, pero el tema es que tenia 3 cds, pero no en bandeja rotativa, sino que salian individuales, como los minicomponentes jvc, una pequeña piecita blanca me volvio loco, grrrrr

y hemilnto?? nada??


----------



## Tencho (Feb 10, 2010)

la placa controlador ade un teclado?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tencho dijo:


> la placa controlador ade un teclado?


 
eeh, donde?(completando caracteres)


----------



## Cacho (Feb 10, 2010)

Fuera de concurso, permítanme poner esto.
Es muy básico y pongo fotos desde todos los costados, así que deberían sacarlo muy rápido.

Sólo quería compartir esto que ví acá (en la casa en la que estoy parando) y me pareció muy bonito. Las fotos las acabo de sacar .

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

saque tan rapido lo que es que voy a dejar a otros que lo digan


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Fuera de concurso, permítanme poner esto.
> Es muy básico y pongo fotos desde todos los costados, así que deberían sacarlo muy rápido.
> 
> Sólo quería compartir esto que ví acá (en la casa en la que estoy parando) y me pareció muy bonito. Las fotos las acabo de sacar .
> ...


Es un generador (Dinamo)?? Lo que mas me ha impresionado ha sido el aspecto antiguo que tiene.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

si, dinamo puede ser, pero para uqe son esos contactos mviles que tiene por detras?? me hace acordar a uno de esos probadores de aislacion


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

> pero para uqe son esos contactos mviles que tiene por detras??


Son moviles?? A mi no me lo parecieron..
Simplemente parecen los terminales no?? Si son moviles, quizas es para que sean mas accesibles, la verdad, es que no lo sé..


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Los AIWA de compactera triple, son una pesadilla (el que los conozca saben a qué me refiero).
> Es como que se quedan poseídos por un demonio



Para mí, esos de 3 compacteras fueron el principio del fin de Aiwa... hasta antes de esos, se los consideraba "buenos". Luego de esos, la última marca que compraría es Aiwa   (al menos en Argentina). Las compacteras no servían para nada, dejaban de funcionar enseguida. Era malo el lector, y malo también el mecanismo 



			
				zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> sip, verdad. hablando de jvc una vez me toco reparar una de esas radios pequeñas con cd, pero el tema es que tenia 3 cds, pero no en bandeja rotativa, sino que salian individuales, como los minicomponentes jvc, una pequeña piecita blanca me volvio loco, grrrrr



La verdad no se puede juzgar solo por un modelo (además los equipos actuales no tienen ni por asomo la calidad de antes) pero mi hermana tiene un JVC del cual puedo decir que es la mejor compactera que conozco. Lee incluso mejor que la MASH de 1 de Technics (alto caño). Encima su mecanismo es robustísimo! (eso si, es de 1). Capítulo aparte sus bafles, NUNCA escuché un minicomponente hogareño con un sonido como el de eso bafles: buenos graves, muy nítidos medios y agudos.... realmente, suenan como Hi-Fi. Se escucha con el mismo detalle de si usaras auriculares...
Es como este:
http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA...vc-mx-s4-en-excelente-estado-muy-poco-uso-_JM

Respecto de las fotos de *Cacho*, no es lo que se usa para medir alta resistencia, Megómetro o algo así le dicen??? Que se usa para probar la resitencia a tierra de una jabalina?

¡Saludos a todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 10, 2010)

Un llamador telefonico, es decir un generador de rings...


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 10, 2010)

Esos generadores los llegue a ver , para activar maquinas viejas de la segunda guerra, como radios o telegrafos.

Igual me equivoco, pero si recuerdo ver a dos nazis en alguna foto, uno operando la radio, y otro girando el dínamo.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2010)

Parece un alternador de un telefono antiguo. 

De uno de estos:







Se los usaba para generar la tension de llamada.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 10, 2010)

ya volvi, casi me quedo sin pc, y vaya que se de que hablas tomasito una verdadera pesadilla!!! lo que me funciono fue cambiar la charola por una de otra marca
neo, respeto tu opinion pero, ¡te das cuenta de lo que estas diciendo?!


pongo mi foto y ya saben, quiero modelo


----------



## ibdali (Feb 10, 2010)

parece un viejo procesador(muy viejo)

de esos que se enchufaban como una placa de video................


----------



## eidtech (Feb 10, 2010)

Eso es un celular, parece un Motorola Startac...


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 10, 2010)

ni tan viejos los procesadores el pentium 3 es de slot, pero no es
si es celular pero no es star tac, ese lleva dos placas, pista es sony ericsson


----------



## santiago (Feb 10, 2010)

es un celular, seguro, es con tapita, tambien seguro y creo ver una camara por ahi pero hay como 30 modelos de sony ericson con tapita asique...
salu2


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 10, 2010)

pues mal, no es de tapita, pero tampoco es de bloque


----------



## santiago (Feb 10, 2010)

es un modelo dezlisable? algun w580 o algo por el estilo?

no se me ocurre otra cosa  

sino, puede llegar a ser una perilla de encendido de luz por medio de telepatia


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 10, 2010)

no es deslizable, mas bien se gira, la del 580 ya la habia posteado anteriormente, si es de la serie w


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 11, 2010)

es un s700    fdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 11, 2010)

cerca el numero pero mala la serie, es w


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 11, 2010)

entonces w600 fsdfsdsdf


ese debe de ser


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 11, 2010)

andas ese mero y no quisiera volver a repararlo me cae mal


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 11, 2010)

jajaa
un amigo le presto el celular a su sobrino.. y pensaba que era de los que se habren como un libro... (no se como se le llama a este tipo) y pues ya se imaginaran.... adios celular..
jajajaa  casi casi nuevecito..lajajja


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 11, 2010)

por eso no quiero volver a repararlos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 11, 2010)

a lo mejor esta muy facilll. pero en fin.. es lo que tengo a la mano... suerte...


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 11, 2010)

no sera un no-break?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 11, 2010)

negativo....  no usa baterias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2010)

Un variador de velocidad para motores de alterna?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

La de Helminto G: Placa controladora de disco rigido. 
La de armandolopezmx es una placa de central telefonica


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ya volvi, casi me quedo sin pc, y vaya que se de que hablas tomasito una verdadera pesadilla!!! lo que me funciono fue cambiar la charola por una de otra marca
> neo, respeto tu opinion pero, ¡te das cuenta de lo que estas diciendo?!



Si  
Pero es que ese equipo me gustó mucho ! 
Pero tal cual, no se puede elegir una marca por *un* modelo particular...

Si este juego sigue en 2 semanas, voy a tener unas fotos bien difíciles!!! Es que está guardado entre muchas porquerías, y no tengo tiempo por ahora de sacarlo  :enfadado:

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 11, 2010)

hola, buenas que bueno esta la cosa por aca llevo ya unos cuantos dias leyendo y observando cada circuito y de verdad esta bien interesante y divertido, por eso he decidido unirme.

con respecto a la foto del circuito de armando lopez me parece una tarjeta controladora de un sistema de ascensor.


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 11, 2010)

una centralita de una alarma de incendios?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 12, 2010)

no. no es central telefonica. ni placa de incendiosss ni de ascensores...
dando pistas... se usa con algun tipo de radios.,

y mil disculpas por conectarme hasta ahorita...  pero anoche estaba muy ocupado...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

Los rectangulos son reles?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 12, 2010)

si son reles... tambien  los rectangulos pequeños son mas reles peequeños...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 12, 2010)

Perdón por la ausencia, este par de días fue bastante movido.

Y sí... es uno de estos que menciona ElBrujo (si  te referís a lo mismo que Eduardo). Es el alternador de un vieeeejo teléfono.



elbrujo dijo:


> Un llamador telefonico, es decir un generador de rings...





Eduardo dijo:


> Parece un alternador de un telefono antiguo.




Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 12, 2010)

LO de helmito es un Sony Ericson w200.

Y lo otro es un conmutador de radiotelegrafía. Existen estas cosas o las estoy inventando??

(siento la ausencia, mucho trabajo, asambleas y todo eso)

Click..


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 12, 2010)

no.. no es un conmutador de radiotelegrafia... (no se que sea esa cosa, pero de seguro no es lo de la foto jejeje)

otra pista...  por un lado entra rf, y por  otro lado  sale la misma cantidad de rf.....


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 13, 2010)

un tipo de selector de antenas?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Y algo que ver con conmutacion y RF debe ser. Arriesgo, una placa de un hibrido de radio donde usa valvulas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 13, 2010)

esas cosas cuadradas son condensadores o relays? podría tal vez ser  alguna especie de repetidora para alguna banda mas arriba de los 10 metros supongo por el tamaño de las bobinas... no se... tiene muchos ics y un monton de botoncitos....

màs pistas?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 13, 2010)

un transmach?? quisas.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 13, 2010)

Trabaja con alto voltaje, a la derecha se alcanza a leer "WARNING HIGH VOLTAGE".

Ta complicado..


----------



## ezequielbollos (Feb 13, 2010)

Perdon,,, le entro, quizas es un cargador de bateria de plomo?


----------



## Fortivo (Feb 13, 2010)

hola chicos, si se fijan tienen pulsadores, ademas un fusible azul de 15 amperios, o sea maneja amperaje  , tiene bobinas para alguna convercion o estabilizacion de RF como a dicho otro compañero, ademas una artada'' ((cantidad)) de rele's , se lee que trabaja con alto voltaje, pero puede ser que sea de alto voltaje RF.... 

viendo esas bobinas y demas puede ser:

- algun repetidor de RF
- algun circuito repartidor de frecuencias RF
- me lo juego que va con alguna estacion de radio, alimentada por algun transformador.

no se que decir mas, seguro que me equivoco como siempre XDD

y yo ya me voy a la cama que ya son horas, (( canarias , las 1:55 am... ))

y feliz dia de San Valentin a todos ¡¡¡

saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.sgcworld.com/239ProductPage.html

creo que gano Karapalida.. por lo poca informacion que encontre de transmach, creo que eso es.  El equipo lo conocemos como acoplador de antena o "antena tunner".. Se usa  para la frecuencias de 1.8 a 30 MHz.   sirve para "acortar" o  "alargar" la antena esto con la finalidad que al transmitir  con el radio, toda la RF se vaya al aire, y no se regrese nada al radio  (evitar reflejos)  osea que adecua el largo de la antena a la frecuencia que se esta transmitiendo..    se usa para transmitir en USB, LSB, CW, AM.

este tipo de acoplador es universal ya que le se sirve a cualquier marca de radio aficionado;  ya que algunas marcas de radios  (icom, furuno) traen su propio tipo de acoplador, y  mediante un boton en el panel de radio (tune) este manda una orden al acoplador, y el micro de éste, obliga al radio a que le mande una muestra de rf  (algunos 10  watts) para que este empiece a buscar y acople adecuadamente a la frecuencia.  (estos acopladores -icom, furuno- usan  aparte del coaxial, otro que es de control  -icom 4 hilos,  furuno 5 hilos- ; y en esta marca solamente dos para la alimentacion   positivo y negativo).  bueno creo que ya estoy hechando mucho rollo. 

el fusible no es de 15 amperios.   no recuerdo pero es de 1 o 2 amperes.. la corriente que consume es minima.


----------



## Fortivo (Feb 14, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> el fusible no es de 15 amperios.   no recuerdo pero es de 1 o 2 amperes.. la corriente que consume es minima.




hola amigo, pues pensaba que era de 15 amp. pq veo que es como si fuera azul, los azules de esas formas son de 15amp...

pero bueno, felicidades karapalida jeje

adew


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 14, 2010)

che paso, estoiiii ocupado^2, que siga el que siga... jua


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 14, 2010)

A ver si pueden con esto, a algunos se les hará muy conocido.

Saludos!!


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 14, 2010)

Un generador de efectos?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 14, 2010)

si parece una reververadora...

Saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 14, 2010)

un generador de funciones?


----------



## MVB (Feb 14, 2010)

Una mezcladora de 4 canales ??


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 14, 2010)

No te parece muy compleja como para una mezcladora?


----------



## MVB (Feb 14, 2010)

PD: Es por decir algo. Tengo muy poca experiencia en electronica, incluso nunca he visto la PCB de una mezcladora.


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 14, 2010)

Entonces, mis disculpas.

Retiro mi comentario


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

una consola/pedalera de 4 canales con efectos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 14, 2010)

Karapalida estuvo cerca, pero, efectivamente es una pedalera con delay y efectos.

http://line6.com/products/detail/31ç

Saludos!!!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 14, 2010)

Fortivo dijo:


> hola amigo, pues pensaba que era de 15 amp. pq veo que es como si fuera azul, los azules de esas formas son de 15amp...
> 
> pero bueno, felicidades karapalida jeje
> 
> adew


 

no habia visto bien el color en la foto,  pero viendolo bien, si se asemeja bien al gris (2 amperes).....


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 18, 2010)

ya les aburrio el jueguito????????, y vaya que antes se peleaban por la oportunidad de poner una foto.  en fin...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 18, 2010)

es qeu si no ponen fotos no hay que adivinar, ponganse las pilas che(o como estamos en un foro de electronica, haganse una fuente acorde)

saludos


----------



## matrix01 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola buenas ,habria algun preoblema en si ponemos algun otro una foto. Puesto que hace 3 dias que nadie pone una foto. matrix01


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 18, 2010)

no dale, si tenes pone no mas


----------



## matrix01 (Feb 18, 2010)

buenas  bueno ya que nadie pone una foto, pongo una para seguir con el juego. Aunque igual es muy facil. Un saludo de matrix


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 18, 2010)

mmbue, un ampli, cual no se, pero es un ampli


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Esa foto está publicada en el foro, Zeta. Revisá que vas a encontrar exactamente qué es.

Lleva transistores de nomenclatura japonesa (aunque no me acuerdo los modelos exactos) y la publicaron Tecnicdeso o Tupolev, no me acuerdo bien.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ese ampli es un aporte creo que de Tupolev, incluye control de tonos pero, no usaba los MJ15003/15004??


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

El original es un kit japonés, con transistores de nomenclatura (claro) japonesa.

El que lo publicó acá (me acuerdo que era español, pero no el nick exacto) usó unos reemplazos que me impresionaron por lo falsos. Parece que le tocaron falsificaciones buenas porque andaba, según decía.

Saludos

Edito: Acá tá... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/

No era el ampli que pensaba 
Y sí usó los japoneses. 

Ahora voy a tener que encontrar el ampli del que hablaba antes.


----------



## matrix01 (Feb 18, 2010)

hola Buenas, upppps es cierto la coji del foro pero es que no me acardaba que la coji en el foro . y si es un amlificador de audio, no se coji una foto para ponerla de fondo de pantalla .  matrix


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

No es un ampli...
Es una fuente regulable de 0 a 50V. Está ahí el link al tema.

Saludos


----------



## matrix01 (Feb 18, 2010)

hola otra vez, me he equibocado puse que era un amplificador, pero es una fuente de alimentacion regulable. Mis disculpas por ambos 2 fallos: ,por el de poner una foto publicada ya en el foro y por por decir que es un amplificador cuando resulta que era una fuenta de alimentacion regulable. matrix


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 18, 2010)

Que es?.....................................


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 18, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Que es?.....................................



una cavina de aislacion para ondas electromagneticas, se usa para provar el ruido electromagnetico de dispositives moviles


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

O una cámara anecoica. No llego a identificar el material de las paredes.


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 18, 2010)

estoi al 98,9% convencido de que aisla ondas de radio o inpulsos elegtromagneticos(no se si se escrive asi)


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 18, 2010)

Bien ahi!.. Aca completa, que alcanzan a ver?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

Es el cuarto de lujo de un fakir!!!
jajaja


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

De un fakir al que no le gusta el eco


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 18, 2010)

No saben la sensacion de estar ahi dentro por horas sin señal de celular, ni de percepcion del mundo.. rodeado de esas puntas amenazadoras.. cerras los ojos y ves pitufos por todos lados..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2010)

Una vieja anecoica . . .  jeje *Cacho.*

Te podés hacer una siestita arriba de las puntas , son de espuma de goma !


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 18, 2010)

jUA JUA JUA Y  nos atrapo a todos el "Amplificador" Ese. Ya paercía raro que tuviese un capacitor de 4700uF

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2010)

Esta es facil.  

*No es* una camara anecoica.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

yo se yo se!!! yo lo he visto! es la gran camara del senado del canciller palpatine!!!







Esa no me la cuentan!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahí hacen los humanos de la Matrix!!!!!!!!

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2010)

Resérvenme un banquito en la fila tres


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 19, 2010)

si me permiten, ahi va una placa, haber si la adivinan, es la parte superior e inferior.




edicion: upss, se me olvido borrar una pequeña etiqueta, para haberlo hecho mas emocionante. ya no se como modificar (o quitar) los dibujos.. ni modo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2010)

Parece ser un reproductor multiformato, con grabador de voz, Radio, y hasta TV.

Saludos!!!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 19, 2010)

negativo. no nonononn


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 19, 2010)

a ver, tiene un receptor, un transmisor, a la vez tiene una antena. usa baterias. 2 miniplugs y un auxiliar mmmmmmmmm


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

un handy toky toky


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Edito: Acá tá... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/
> 
> No era el ampli que pensaba
> Y sí usó los japoneses.
> ...



Para mí era una fuente regulable (ya sé que la adivinaron). Sencillamente, no se veía tan sexy como un amplificador con pre


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 19, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> No saben la sensacion de estar ahi dentro por horas sin señal de celular, ni de percepcion del mundo.. rodeado de esas puntas amenazadoras.. cerras los ojos y ves pitufos por todos lados..



trabajas dentro de una de esas?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2010)

esas camaras estan barabaras para grabar sonido y tocando al palo sin preocuparse por los ecos y los delays...

tambien se parce a la habitacion del profesor de los X-men...cuando veia el mundo utilizando su cerebro...

jajaja

saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 19, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Que es?.....................................



Ya sé qué es !!!
Es una habitación para suegras y/o esposas !!!     

El sueño de cualquier casado


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

Estuve un rato dentro y ya la sensacion del no eco, te pega.. es una jaula faraday  con un clean room. Trabaja un amigo que me hizo entrar a ver lo que se siente.. el es quien ve los pitufos.. despues de estar todo el dia haciendo ensayos. En la otra foto se ve la antena que esta irradiando un equipo para medir la aislacion magnetica.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 19, 2010)

Pues si es un radio transceptor  portatil  tk-2212.  ZETA describio, pero no dijo la palabra clave.  y pues el BRUJO dijo que era un walktoky (esta bien escrito?)  creo que el gano.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 19, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esta es facil.
> 
> *No es* una camara anecoica.


Más bien es una enorme pileta con agua en al fondo y "sicodelia" sobre las paredes.
¿Homero Simpson se bañaría ahí? ¿O me estoy equivocando?

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Más bien es una enorme pileta con agua en al fondo y "sicodelia" sobre las paredes.
> ¿Homero Simpson se bañaría ahí? ¿O me estoy equivocando?


Tibio...   
Ayudas:
- La foto es durante una revision, porque eso va completamente lleno de agua.
- La "sicodelia" son 11000 sensores de 3000 U$S cada uno.


EDIT:
Aca hay una foto mejor

EDIT2:
Me falto  cortar la foto


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2010)

Es la camara que usan para detectar ciertas partículas cuyo nombre no recuerdo, parece ser que esta llena de agua y bajo tierra.

Por ahí voy.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 19, 2010)

Neutrinos (sin buscar en Google). Seguro que no le acerté pero bueno.
Creo que lo llenan de agua pesada o algo así.
Esos tanques se ponen bajo bastante tierra si no me equivoco, pare evitar que pasen otras partículas.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

esta es facil..


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Neutrinos (sin buscar en Google). Seguro que no le acerté pero bueno.
> Creo que lo llenan de agua pesada o algo así.
> Esos tanques se ponen bajo bastante tierra si no me equivoco, pare evitar que pasen otras partículas.



¿Acaso me espias cuando leo Muy Interesante? 

Creo que estamos en los correcto!!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 19, 2010)

diooooooos 11000*3000=33.000.000U$S  ¡¡pero que hace eso convierte el oro en agua?!!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2010)

Coooorrecto!

Es el Super Kamiokande, un observatorio de neutrinos.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super-Kamiokande
http://www-sk.icrr.u-tokyo.ac.jp/sk/gallery/index-e.html


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 19, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> ZETA describio, pero no dijo la palabra clave


 

elemental mi querido watson, eso por que ni la mas remota idea de que es, de hecho para saber que cuernos es lo voy a buscar en mr google. 

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> y pues el BRUJO dijo que era un walktoky (esta bien escrito?)


Es Walkie Talkie


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 19, 2010)

si edu, es verdad, entendi que era cuando lo busque en yahoo

quien sigue?????????????

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2010)

antes usaban amoniaco envez de agua para detectar los neutrinos.

Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 19, 2010)

esa cosa que detecta los neutrinos, yo habia oido ese reportaje, pero segun recuerdo ya tiene mas de 5 años (si no es que mas) del reportaje.  quien sabe, si a estas alturas ya habra servido de algo los 33,000,000 us$ . en fin.   todo sea por la ciencia.

y hablando de ciencias, estaba viendo qreo que en natgeo.  que casi todos los dias apuntan un laser hacia unos espejos a la luna, y de rebote total que median el tiempo en regresar  en conclusion: la luna se aleja de la tierra 3.8 cm cada año. ..   como la ven...??????


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 19, 2010)

lode los espejos lo vi en mythbusters, todo por que suponian que la nasa no llego a la luna, una de las pruebas de que si son esos espejos.

y no se donde vi lo de la luna alejandose, a todo esto, una imagen para adivinar??

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 19, 2010)

hola,  otra imagen de nuevo, ... dudo mucho que la adivinen. esta medio dificil.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 19, 2010)

parece un convertidor de frecuencia pa variar la velocidad a mototes ac


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 19, 2010)

si, parece eso, pero para que los controles up, down, right, left????


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 20, 2010)

capitan no es eso...

los botones son para programar algo en la tarjeta,  usando el display como referencia.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 20, 2010)

un plc???

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 20, 2010)

Un micro para ascensores? es algo que se mueve o vibra porque esta pegado por todos lados..


----------



## kavi (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola a todos. Parece un control de motor intrabordo diesel ( volvo o caterpillar).


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 22, 2010)

hola.

Ayer no me pudo conectar..

kavi anda muy cerca.

-no es plc,  ni micro para ascensores.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 22, 2010)

que lo pario que es dificil, sera cuestion de que kavi nos desasne


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 22, 2010)

otras fotos mas...

en la foto de la derecha va montada la tarjeta...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 22, 2010)

o sea, si antes estaba perdido con la imagen ahora directamente no se quien soy

saludos


PD:deci que aca dice zeta bolauno, si no tendria por donde empezar


----------



## kavi (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola. El aparato en si lo tengo visto en los motores de barco, pero no se bien su funcion, no sé si es un piloto automático, o un control manual del motor en caso de perdida de gobierno de la embarcacion.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 22, 2010)

pues creo que casi adivinaste....kavi

es  un control a distancia para acelerar motores diesel.. aunque tambien se pudiera para otro tipo de aplicaciones...


----------



## kavi (Feb 23, 2010)

Gracias por la aclaración armandolopezmx, no tenia claro que funcion tenia.
Perdonad por la tardanza, os envio estas fotos a ver quien acierta, suerte que no es dificil.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Parece un mp4, o grabador digital..


----------



## kavi (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola elbrujo. No es un mp4 ni un grabador digital.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 23, 2010)

Un sintonizador FM digital?


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 23, 2010)

parece la copia que vendian los chinos del ipod, tambien se me asemeja a un tv portatil de mano con radio


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 23, 2010)

tambien se me ocurre un afinador de guitarra digital.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 24, 2010)

sera algo tan sencillo como un reproductor de mp3?????


----------



## oscar5fg (Feb 24, 2010)

La verdad que no creo que sea un mp3 o mp4, con los materiales que  invirtieron en ese parlante los chinos te hacen un 2.1 ja ja, muy bueno  el juego, me pase horas pero llegue hasta la pagina 84.hno:


----------



## eserock (Feb 24, 2010)

Parece un oximetro o un glucometro digital


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

No se ven bobinas, habria que ver del otro lado.. para un afinador le faltaria el mic.. o no lo veo.. y que paso con la que puse yo? nadie dijo nada..

Ver el archivo adjunto 29383


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> ...y que paso con la que puse yo?https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29383&d=1266616837


No lo había visto...

Parece algo como un satélite (el entorno ayuda) , pero con esa carcasa da la impresión de que lo mandás al espacio y vuelve en una bolsa para cadáveres chamuscados.
Así que debería apostar por algo más cercano a la tierra, como instrumental de medición muy apantallado, quizá de algo como reactores o similares (el entorno ayuda, de nuevo).

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 24, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> No se ven bobinas, habria que ver del otro lado.. para un afinador le faltaria el mic.. o no lo veo.. y que paso con la que puse yo? nadie dijo nada..
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29383



Parece un prototipo de "Robotina"

¿Acerté?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> No se ven bobinas, habria que ver del otro lado.. para un afinador le faltaria el mic.. o no lo veo.. y que paso con la que puse yo? nadie dijo nada..
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29383



Yo tampoco lo vi, pero parece el rack que almacenara la circuiteria de control de algo mucho mas grande, el laboratorio esta gigante, como donde ensamblan los satelites.


----------



## kavi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, de momento no es nada de lo que dijeron. A peticion de elbrujo os adjunto fotos de la zona de delante y de detras. Observen que la pieza blanca parecida a un condensador smd es en realidad una antena (es una pista). Suerte a todos.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 24, 2010)

¿¿Un Walkie-talkie para niños??
¿Intercomunicador para oir si lloran bebes?


----------



## bebeto (Feb 24, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿¿Un Walkie-talkie para niños??
> ¿Intercomunicador para oir si lloran bebes?


 
Puede ser.. en las primeras fotos tiene unos contactos a los costados no se si los ven...
¿Podria ser también un intercomunicador para bebés? osea un escucha


----------



## kavi (Feb 24, 2010)

Perdon, se me olvida una cosa, como bien dice elbrujo el aparato posee micro integrado en la tapa.

Lo siento pero no es ni walkie talkie ni intercom para bebés. Si es para el manejo de voz.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

kavi dijo:


> Perdon, se me olvida una cosa, como bien dice elbrujo el aparato posee micro integrado en la tapa.
> 
> Lo siento pero no es ni walkie talkie ni intercom para bebés. Si es para el manejo de voz.



por eso decia del afinador, porque las bocinas tambien pueden funcionar como microfono. 
Entonces es un intercomunicador (interfon) inalambrico, algo asi como portero inalambrico.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 24, 2010)

Un portero inalámbrico, de los que tienen incluída una cámara para ver al que tocó el timbre cuando se le habla?


----------



## kavi (Feb 24, 2010)

No es un interfono, tampoco tiene camara. Fijense en la serigrafia de la placa que aparecen tres silabas que son cruciales para orientarse.

Perdon, no son silabas sino palabras. Sorry.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

GSM?
Un celular?


----------



## kavi (Feb 24, 2010)

Antiworldx vas bien  pero no es un celular.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

va un chip de celular.. algun gps o buscador de personas.. pero para que el parlante.. eso chiquito es un lcd?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

Dispositivo GSM con GPS, oido espía y SMS

http://www.tecnodiva.com/2009/06/19/dispositivo-gsm-con-gps-oido-espia-y-sms/

Pero dudo que el que muestars tenga GPS


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 24, 2010)

un manos libres por bluetooth


----------



## kavi (Feb 24, 2010)

Señores, nos estamos yendo de madre . No tiene GPS, no tiene pantalla LCD, si sirve para tecnologia GSM, si tiene micro, si tiene altavoz ( es evidente), si tiene antena ( es la pieza blanca de la foto), si tiene teclas de volumen + i -, tiene tambien boton de reset y microinterruptor de bloqueo, tambien tiene conexion para auriculares. Animo.

Felicidades borja1234567.
Es un manos libre LG.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 24, 2010)

el de el brujo debe de ser algo delicado, miren el entorno, hasta las sillas tienen fundas, supongo que por lo de las pelusas o algo asi

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Todo el ambiente es un clean room y es grande hee 3 pisos tiene de alto


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

Por eso digo que es el rack que alberga la circuiteria de control de satelites...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Aca estaba unas etapas anteriores de la construccion, al lado hay algo parecido...

antiworldx, tibio...


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

Pues parece tener base para antena. Sera un radiotelescopio?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2010)

O un radar.

Esto de que vivas cerca del Balseiro deja abiertas muchas posibilidades...
Mudate Brujo, por favor mudate


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Sres, es el SAC-D satelite argentino, proximo a lanzarse al espacio. Satelite que se contruye en mi ciudad!  lo de al lado es el modelo de ingenieria el cual se prueba en un ambiente que esta ahi pegado con una maquina shake que "lo bate" y lo pone en condiciones iguales al lanzamiento el cual sufre y corre riesgo toda la mision, ya que en el espacio al no haber resistencia no hace falta mucha estructura. La platea que tiene encima es un simulador del sistema aquarius, solo esa platea que vino desde la nasa cuesta 50 millones de dolares!.. es para medir la salinidad de los oceanos..

En las fotos anteriores  de la camara,  se prueban las cajas de vuelo que no sufran alteraciones al ser expuestas a radiaciones externas, es decir que no se vean afectadas funcionalmente a ondas electromagneticas...

Le damos el triunfo a antiworldx 

Aca el avion de la NASA cuando trajo el aquarius se monto y se lo llevaron a Brasil donde hay otra etapa de armado y se lo lleva a USA para ser lanzado..

http://www.bariloche2000.com/la-ciu...lego-instrumental-de-la-nasa-a-bariloche.html

http://www.espacial.com/contacto/10/download/file.php?id=769&t=1

Esquema:
http://aquarius.nasa.gov/images/aquarius_sacd_lg.gif

Prensa:
http://www.conae.gov.ar/prensa/sacd-aquarius.html


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Parece algo como un satélite...



Epa, le había pegado...
Debería confiar más en las primeras impresiones.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

yo tambien habia dicho que era un satelite:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 25, 2010)

entre mas navego por este foro, me estoy dando cuenta que me estoy volviendo mas ignorante...      

pd.. foto, foto, foto. (que las fotos sean claras, y de varios angulos.. )


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 25, 2010)

yo no tengo mas fotos asique poned alguna vosotros


----------



## electrodan (Feb 25, 2010)

Lo que me pregunto es por que le ponen tantas bolsitas y cosas de esas si lo van a lanzar al espacio donde recibe cantidades grandes de radiación y probablemente algún que otro micrometeorito.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

cacho, estoy a 7 km del reactor.. si es a eso que te refieres.. es muy hostil alla arriba.. el satelite gira en el orden de los 27000 km/h una tuerca como chatarra espacial es suficiente para que lo deje fuera de actividad. Esta recubierto por una especie de celofan que lo cubre de las diferencias de temperatura, ya que cuando esa con cara al sol puede estar +120oC y con sombra -180oC.

Es interesante como mantiene la orbita, como lo posicionan, y en caso de perder el rumbo los sistemas que tiene para tratar de retomarlos aun sin asistencia de tierra..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> ...estoy a 7 km del reactor...


Mhhh... Bien, ya sé de dónde no vas a poner fotos.. Creo .

A ver... Tengo estas res fotitos.
Una plaqueta va de cada lado de una pieza de metal que se ve en Foto3.jpg.

¿Qué es? ¿Qué modelo?
Es *muy* fácil lo primero, no voy a decir por qué porque si no resulta obvio, y lo segundo, pensando un poco sale. Por lo menos en parte.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

un tx de microfono?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2010)

Cerca, pero no.
Para TX le faltan algunas cosas de RF


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

ni idea entonces, dije eso, porque tengo unas placas identicas


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 25, 2010)

Parece un pre de audio, o un crossover activo, algo asi como un pre para micros con fuente fantasma. 

Una cosa es segura, es para manejo de audio con alta impedancia, ambos dos circuitos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2010)

Por ahí va la cosa Antiworld.
Cerca, bastaaaante cerca... Casi que te quemás.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 26, 2010)

por las dimensiones, la disposicion, pistas y fabricante, solo quedan dos candidatos, ambos son circuiteria de microfonos con poder fantasma, que es un microfono unidireccional ECR618 o un microfono de conferencias HE3280.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2010)

Epa, que andás muy cerca, pero estás mirando para el costado con los modelos 

Por otro lado, son fabricantes OEM también, así que... Buscá entre los modelos que te parezcan y uno de una marca distinta que se vea igual por afuera.

Pista:
En la página dice que la compañía "was originally founded in 1952 with the help of Germany". Uní eso con alguna idea y ya tenés la marca... Después es cosa de cruzar sus modelos y aparece el ganador.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 26, 2010)

Si me fije en ese detalle, pero no le tome importancia... hasta ahora. No he buscado nada mas, pero por esos diodos, es un pedal para guitarra, un distorsionador.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 26, 2010)

Un amplificador dinamico para mic.. o parte de un mic a condensador..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2010)

Sip, es el corazón de un _condenser_, en eso estamos todos de acuerdo.
La firma alemana que los compra OEM y les pone su logo (y quizá una cápsula propia) es la más china de todas las alemanas: Behringer.

Son las entrañas de un B2 Pro. La verdad, suena muy bien para el precio que tiene, y más al reemplazarle las resistencias de carbón por otras de metal film y los transistores por otros de bajo ruido. No me acuerdo exactamente cuáles le puse, pero si no eran los BC549/59, pegan en el palo.

Saludos y alguien que ponga otra .


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2010)

muy bueno, he pasado un buen rato intentando adivinar algunas fotos...

a ver quien adivina lo que yo subo 

 tomenselo a bien jejejeje..


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 27, 2010)

El multivibrador del Elaficionado


----------



## bebeto (Feb 27, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> El multivibrador del Elaficionado


 

IDEM  jaja  (malditos 15 caracteres)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 27, 2010)

coincido con el multivibrador


----------



## alexus (Feb 27, 2010)

el multivibrador tambien, y la frecuencia debe de andar por encima de los herz, ya que los condensadores son de algun microfaradio.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

Si.123456789101112131415


----------



## capitanp (Feb 27, 2010)

Secundo lo del multivibrador


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 1, 2010)

ya nadie anda por aqui?????????

si fue  un multivibrador?????


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 1, 2010)

eso es un emoticon seguido de un punto, acerte?


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

no creo, algo hizo eduardo, porque al darle 3 clicks, se selecciona todo el renglon, seran espacios?


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 1, 2010)

ahora adivinamos lineas de textos?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

Yo quiero saber que es eso!!!!

Buaaaaa


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 2, 2010)

ya podemos seguir con el juego? alguien tiene algo nuevo?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 3, 2010)

aca va una foto , a ver que es , pero no solo eso, les pido un favor.
fijense el display, puee ser un modulo display inteligente eso ????

les soy sincero, ni yo se de que es.

bueno, la probe, le di tension y el display anda, asi que me hice de un display inteligente..........
no se si algun dia lo usare.........que c***da no encontrar estas cosas tiradas en la calle..


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

Me gusta para la consola de una alarma de casa...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

Y como sabremos si es eso o un controlador de panel industrial.

 ni Fernandob sabe que es. Juaaaa

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 3, 2010)

pinta eso, mas que en la bornera dice tamper.
y le meti 12vcc y anduvo ok.
el preset ajusta el contraste de el display, si lo giro mucho no se ve el texto.

que cosa, no ?? tirarlo a la calle, por que no les hacia lo que queria,y seguro que llamaron a un tecnico trucho y no supo reparar el problema.
quizas ni era el problema la placa.

hay tanta variedad de cosas hoy dia que uno ni sabe que son , no es como antes que aprendias a reparar un modelo de algo y te servia por 10 o mas años.
hoy dia uno importa 10 mil alarmas o lavarropas y los vendio y se olvido.
nada de service, respaldo ni nada.
y a medida que se estropean..a la calle.

el chip grande dice algo de LCD +1 V1.0  ya impreso en el cuerpo, asi que es especifico a medida, creo que lo unico que queda para sacar info  es la bornera:
+ -  dat, ck y tamper


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

y que dice el microcontrolador? es un intel, pero que numero es?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2010)

Parece de una alarma

Sobre el display, probablemente sea compatible con el HD44780 (es el standard "de facto").
Si es asi, en Internet tenes abundante documentacion,aplicaciones y programas para manejarlo.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

Te pregunto sobre el numero del microcontrolador, ya que si es un simil del 8051 te abres un post nuevo, y nos ponemos a reprogramarlo! y asi ya tienes todo embebido, teclado + display + puerto serial.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 3, 2010)

Las fichas a un panel de alarma..


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 3, 2010)

rash dijo:


> muy bueno, he pasado un buen rato intentando adivinar algunas fotos...
> 
> a ver quien adivina lo que yo subo
> 
> tomenselo a bien jejejeje..



Lo conozco, lo conozco !!!
Es un propulsor de bicicletas!
Se coloca atrás, abajo del asiento, apuntando para atrás. Los LEDs arrojan chorros de electrones para atrás, impulsando la bici para adelante.
Lo que sí, se ve que propulsan mejor en el éter nocturno, porque de día nunca los usan... o tal vez de día prefieren hacer más ejercicio 

Por cierto, en la secundaria le decíamos "blinkers". Mis primeros experimentos de electrónica eran cambiarle los capacitores y volverlo asimétrico, o reemplazar uno de los LEDs por el primario de un trafito, para obetener un elevador y hacer alguna maldad  

¡Saludos gente!
Marcelo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Te pregunto sobre el numero del microcontrolador, ya que si es un simil del 8051 te abres un post nuevo, y nos ponemos a reprogramarlo! y asi ya tienes todo embebido, teclado + display + puerto serial.



mmm Reprogramar eh?, ya no me está gustando... Mejor ya me voy 

PS: Me cae que casi no me gusta programar...


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm Reprogramar eh?, ya no me está gustando... Mejor ya me voy
> 
> PS: Me cae que casi no me gusta programar...



he he he... a doooonde!, no huya y entrele! jajaja... al cabo que puede pasar... lo peor es que te llegue a gustar jajaja...

terminando la broma... me he fijado que no a muchos electronicos les gusta programar... y los programadores, no les gusta diseñar. que cosas no? habemos gente para todo.

Bueno, ya, porque si no me mandan a limpieza... insisto que es un panel de alarma, y podemos hacer cosas interesantes reprogramando el micro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

La verdad, me niego a algo que no podré evitar en el futuro, Necesitaré programar algún tipo de sistema...

Por ahora, todo avanza y yo me quedo...
Juaaaaa
Saludos!!! Y aquí estamos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

jajaja... entiendo... 

nomas por pura curiosidad, que micro tiene? insisto... Porque el 8051 fue diseñado originalmente por intel, y despues atmel fabrico clones con algunas mejoras.

y eso de encontrar porquerias en la calle, me ha ayudado a no tener que comprar nuevo, cosas que me regala el contenedor... Juro que he conseguido cosas tan simples como una cajita que despues me sirve para gabinete de algo, hasta planchas funcionales, sillas en buen estado, cajoneras, y no miento, pero hasta mi sillon, salio de ahi... claro con una lavada de antemano.
Y no porque sea un pepenador de basura, simplemente el contenedor de la cuadra esta frente a mi casa, y cuando salgo a mi auto para irme, o cuando llego, las veo ahi muy disponibles para el primero que se anime, y como mi economia no es muy buena que digamos, lo que me regale la vida, es de gran ayuda... y otra vez ya me sali de tema... hay hay, casi siento el tablazo de la limpieza de la casa.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 3, 2010)

ufa por insistir, tengo mas de 40 , asique :
anteojos, + lupa y a darte el gusto:

P87C51FB
8-700-135-00
LCD +1 V1.0
 *** 1980 L5450897A

donde figuran *** en el ultimo renglon hay: una letra M dentro de un circulo y al lado una letra C dentro de otro circulo.
la M es asi como la escribo, no con las patitas largas y curvas estilo motorola.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 3, 2010)

jaja si habré encontrado cosas también. El otro día un sillón de caña de dos cuerpos con almohadones y todo sacaron a la calle... no sabía como llevarlo y al pegar la vuelta ya se lo llevaba otro 

Lo mismo me paso al intentar rescatar un cuadro de "Menem Presidente" de un contenedor jaja por qué lo habran tirado?


----------



## lubeck (Mar 3, 2010)

amigos, perdon que les interrumpa en el juego pero la verdad estoy dentro de un dilema....  sin contarles tanto rollo, y resumiendo lo mas posible le cuento....
me parece que tengo cuatro aparatos teles.igate de una empresa que quebro aqui en mexico y no han venido a recogerlos, una amiga tiro a la basura... si a la basura 2 equipos mas y buscando en el internet encontre unos usados y lo ofertan en US$6,500.00 mi pregunta es ¿si sera ese su precio?.... y ¿ para que rayos sirven esas cosas?
si hacemos un poco de matematicas simples son cerca de UD$26,000.00 y por eso mi atrevimiento de interrumpirlos... de antemano una disculpa y cualquier sugerencia es bien recibida....
anexo pagina de los aparatos...
http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ip-usa.net/images/TELES_iGate.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.ip-usa.net/igate.htm&usg=__o4bzDNAO8MoHrCbF9wulKejvkZ4=&h=277&w=544&sz=20&hl=es&start=2&itbs=1&tbnid=jolnpspbSN9qqM:&tbnh=68&tbnw=133&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dteles.igate%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DG%26tbs%3Disch:1
post.end.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2010)

Aha... Son bastante caritos 

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=++teles.igate&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## lubeck (Mar 3, 2010)

me he sacado la loteria..... solo hay un problema donde rayos los vendo....
y para que rayos sirven?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 3, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> amigos, perdon que les interrumpa en el juego pero la verdad estoy dentro de un dilema.... sin contarles tanto rollo, y resumiendo lo mas posible le cuento....
> me parece que tengo cuatro aparatos teles.igate de una empresa que quebro aqui en mexico y no han venido a recogerlos, una amiga tiro a la basura... si a la basura 2 equipos mas y buscando en el internet encontre unos usados y lo ofertan en US$6,500.00 mi pregunta es ¿si sera ese su precio?.... y ¿ para que rayos sirven esas cosas?
> si hacemos un poco de matematicas simples son cerca de UD$26,000.00 y por eso mi atrevimiento de interrumpirlos... de antemano una disculpa y cualquier sugerencia es bien recibida....
> anexo pagina de los aparatos...
> ...


 
TELES.iGATE es un móvil combinado, PSTN, y la solución de entrada de VoIP para redes de los operadores * y clientes corporativos que deseen conectar su PBX para móviles y servicios de VoIP. Esta completa puerta de enlace destacados se puede añadir a la RDSI y los entornos IP en un rentable y conveniente manera. TELES.iGATE convierte de fijo a móvil a móvil a las llamadas a móviles, con lo que la terminación de llamadas a redes móviles a precios más bajos que sea posible a través de la interconexión fijo-neto.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

Fernandob, efectivamente es un microcontrolador de la familia 8051. Puede reprogramarse ese mismo, o sustituirlo por un atmel 89c52 o similes.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/8XC54_51FX_51RX_6.pdf
Sabes que puedes hacer? donarla a alguno que este interesado en programar un microcontrolador, y esa placa puede fungirle como una demoboard para proyectos, ya incluye teclado y pantalla!!!

te lo dejo como dato
salu2!


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> he he he... a doooonde!, no huya y entrele! jajaja... al cabo que puede pasar... lo peor es que te llegue a gustar jajaja...
> 
> terminando la broma... me he fijado que no a muchos electronicos les gusta programar... y los programadores, no les gusta diseñar. que cosas no? habemos gente para todo.



A mí me encantan ambos mundos. De chico me gustó la Electrónica, aunque al momento de ingresar a la Universidad, me gustó (y me sigue gustando) más la Ingeniería en Sistemas.
O sea, ahora la Electrónica la tengo como hobby (me gustan más que nada las cosas de audio y de alarma, no la parte de RF...) y trabajo en análisis/programación.

Lo único que extraño en la electrónica, es la posibilidad de hacer un backup antes de hacer una pruba/modificación que pueda "romper" todo....   
¿Por qué no hay un CTRL+Z cuando sale humo de los componentes????? :enfadado:no es justo!!!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

Abrire un tema nuevo relacionado a este tema de la programacion y electronica, para no desviar el juego de tema... y perder los comentarios en el tablazo...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/programacion-diseno-electronico-32298/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 4, 2010)

weno... venga otra foto! ya van 88 paginas y todavia no adiviné ni una!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2010)

A ver quien sabe que es esta tolva?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 9, 2010)

inyectora de plastico?


----------



## eserock (Mar 9, 2010)

Es una antena direccional


----------



## lubeck (Mar 9, 2010)

no me la van a creer pero pensé que podría ser una especie antena... pero no lo puse porque de plano sonaba muy descabellado hasta para mi... me imagine que era para una especie de microondas.... y que utilizaba el mismo principio de las parabolicas...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Basta para eserock... es una que se usa para radiar a las cajas de vuelo de los satelites en la camara anecoica..

Edito, ahi atras en el piso, unas mas grandes


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Otra vez la habitacion de lujo para fakirs?


----------



## lubeck (Mar 10, 2010)

> Otra vez la habitacion de lujo para fakirs?



Te refieres a los picos esos... eso me tiene intrigado... que es?... algo de estetica? o un molino gigante de carne tartara.....


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 10, 2010)

Mi curiosidad es saber a que placa corresponden las pistas que estan de fondo en el foro (por que si no se dieron cuenta hay pistas como fondo)


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 10, 2010)

no te preocupes javo_rock si miras con detalle ni componentes tiene soldados asi que debe ser una pcb que fallo en medidas y no tiene perforaciones para integrados


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

para apreciarla mejor... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





creo que es un transductor de energia subespacial para modulos de punto zero.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Te refieres a los picos esos... eso me tiene intrigado... que es?... algo de estetica? o un molino gigante de carne tartara.....



En post anteriores ya saque la camara anecoica. Las camaras como lo indican su nombre son para absorber ecos. Existen para audio, generalmente en estudios de grabacion, con un poliester, o corcho o madera o cortinas, distintos materiales absorventes que le hacen a la frecuencia que tienen que absorver.

En este caso es para Radiofrecuencia con lo que el poliester (picos) es especial para ondas electromagneticas. Aislan con una jaula faraday todo lo proveniente del exterior y dentro los picos.

Al partir de una verdad, que no hay ruido externo, se puede decir que todos los ensayos que se hacen alli dento tienen una cierta precision. En esa camara el dia que fui de visita estaban ensayando cajas de vuelo de un satelite, irradiandolo mientras que se hacen mediciones si este es alterado por condiciones de interferencia externa (dentro de la camara)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2010)

JaVo_Rock dijo:


> Mi curiosidad es saber a que placa corresponden las pistas que estan de fondo en el foro (por que si no se dieron cuenta hay pistas como fondo)


Es el circuito de un rebobinador de CDs y DVDs, pero sin los componentes montados.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 10, 2010)

cacho tendras de casualidad el valor de los capacitores? esque tengo que entregar un dvd que rente pero no lo he entregado porque no lo he podido rebobinar, ja


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2010)

3u3 NP todos, salvo los dos de la salida que son de 100nf, de poliester


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 10, 2010)

ok, gracias ahora si podre entregar la pelicula, chin creo que no tengo de poliester


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

jajajaja por un momento mi mente se fue con el engaño, y trato de imaginarse el dispositivo... hasta que marco error y me di cuenta de la broma... jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> jajajaja por un momento mi mente se fue con el engaño, y trato de imaginarse el dispositivo... hasta que marco error y me di cuenta de la broma... jajajaja



Desgraciadamente ya somos 2.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 10, 2010)

yo lo note porque no decia mustang en la tapa


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 11, 2010)

estoy algo perdido... la imagen que veo es el background de esta pagina?

ahora que me hacen pensar... con razon me odian en el video club... nunca rebobino los dvds.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> estoy algo perdido... la imagen que veo es el background de esta pagina?
> 
> ahora que me hacen pensar... con razon me odian en el video club... nunca rebobino los dvds.



Asi es, solo hice un enlace al background de la pagina para que se vea a detalle. Como dice cacho, es el circuito de un rebobinador de cd/dvd.


----------



## eserock (Mar 11, 2010)

le falto señalar a cacho que ademas es musical y digital (es decir pone los bits en orden)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 12, 2010)

disculpen mi ingenuidad y el sacon de onda... peeeeerooo... estan hablando en serio? (la pregunta es en serio)


----------



## bebeto (Mar 12, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> disculpen mi ingenuidad y el sacon de onda... peeeeerooo... estan hablando en serio? (la pregunta es en serio)


 


NO! creo yo que está mas que claro que estan bromeando... gente que tiene muy buenos aportes, muchos conocimientos en electronica hablando de un rebobinador de cd y dvd ... creo que no hacia falta aclarar que es todo una broma.


PD... Seguro que no va a faltar alguno que se ponga a googlear en busca del rebobinador...


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Es el sarcasmo en toda su expresion!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 12, 2010)

... bueno ... hablando en serio... casi me pongo a googlear sobre eso... 

podría entonces ser un bobulador de fernet y coca para rebobinar CD/DVD made in Córdoba?

bueno... ya que estaba me puse a googlear...


----------



## andrews (Mar 12, 2010)

esta como complicadito ese por eso mas pistas home q*UE* ya casi lo tengo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2010)

¿Acaso alguien dijo que no existiera el rebobinador? 

Hay una feria de inventos inútiles y el rebobinador fue el ganador de hace unos (cuantos) años. Lamentablemente no me acuerdo de la página de esta feria... Si alguien la conoce, avise por favor.

Saludos


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 12, 2010)

Un rebobinador de CD y DVD's 

Suena interesante


----------



## andrews (Mar 12, 2010)

no si existe jajajajajajajaja espere a que yo lo invente


----------



## eserock (Mar 12, 2010)

Pues continuando con el choro si existe
http://www.dvdrewinder.com/ y hay palyeras  y todo el rollo ja ja ja ja ja

http://italo.com.mx/el-dvd-rewinder/

pero si te quieres ahorrar unos pesos  y mejor construirtelo tu mismo  ve el siguiente link, porfabor  no habran temas nuevos preguntando  por los materiales o si su pcb es correcta o  preguantando si alguien sabe porque no funciona?
http://www.blogacine.com/2006/12/28/construye-tu-propio-rebobinador-de-dvds/


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

¿Donde está el re-bobinador de Cd`s Dvd`s y VHS?
Yo nunca lo ví.

jejeje


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Miercoles! y pensaba que un perro era tonto...


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 12, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> pero si te quieres ahorrar unos pesos y mejor construirtelo tu mismo ve el siguiente link, porfabor no habran temas nuevos preguntando por los materiales o si su pcb es correcta o preguantando si alguien sabe porque no funciona?
> http://www.blogacine.com/2006/12/28/construye-tu-propio-rebobinador-de-dvds/


 
Nunca pense que una tapa de refresco fuese tan util jajajajajaja


----------



## lubeck (Mar 12, 2010)

con el tutorial del re-bobinador de dvds ahora si estoy listo para trabajar en blockbuster, pero me surgio una duda con blu- ray es lo mismo y que me dicen si el dvd es doble cara? se  voltea?, perooooo como....  se desbobinaria de un lado y se rebobinaria del otro.... asi cuando acabaria?....


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Cuanto cuesta?....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 12, 2010)

demonios, no me sale lo del rebobinador, y en bluckbaster(o como se escriba) ya me tienen lleno con el asunto


----------



## lubeck (Mar 12, 2010)

a mi ya me funciono requiere de cierta pericia... y practica para que no dañes los dvds recomiendo practicar con cd de 720mb.... y mejor si contienen mp3 o mp4


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 12, 2010)

un lapiz? y yo que lo hacia con una pluma bic


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2010)

teletipo  jejejejejejeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

Fijense que lo rebobiné y si funciona!!! La película que termine de ver el sabado pasado la puse hoy y empezó desde el principio!!!

Recomendado al 100%

jajajajajaasdasdasdasdasaasas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 15, 2010)

rebobinador de DVD's...
que ideas D

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 15, 2010)

Si habremos pasado ratos entretenidos rebobinando casetes a mano... yo también probè este invento pero no es lo mismo  con los casetes era más divertido  que vuelvan los casetes!

Bueno, creo que es hora de seguir con el juego.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

mmm, luego los caset`s salían volando!!! O cuando no tenías lapicero. !!Con el dedo!!!

jaajjsasj

Edits. Ahí les dejo esta imagen. Ta facil!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 15, 2010)

si hubiera naciado un poco antes y los hubiera llegado a utilizar más supongo que habría construido un rebobinador con un motor de lavadora o algo así D


saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 15, 2010)

una tarjeta grafica de nvidia










pd: aber si canviamos el nonbre de la imagen


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, luego los caset`s salían volando!!! O cuando no tenías lapicero. !!Con el dedo!!!
> 
> jaajjsasj
> 
> Edits. Ahí les dejo esta imagen. Ta facil!!!


 


Claro que si le cambiaras el nombre a la imagen seria mas dificil


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

JAjajjajajajaj, Que flojera me dio....

Next...


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 15, 2010)

esta es extremadamente facil


----------



## Limbo (Mar 15, 2010)

¿Un flash?(Quinze!)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

jajaja   sacale la lamparita al re-flash !

Parte de una máquina de fotos ?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 15, 2010)

flas de camara

sdfgds


----------



## gca (Mar 15, 2010)

Mmmm tantos cables no tiene un flash comun.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 15, 2010)

es posible que esa placa realizara otras funciones, no solo la del flash

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

unidad de balanceo dinàmico ?


----------



## eserock (Mar 15, 2010)

Posiblemente una unidad de flash de esas  caras de marca que tienen fotometro y duracion del tiempo de disparo  aunque la tarjeta no se ve muy moderna


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 15, 2010)

es un flash para montar de esos baratitos y el circuito es para el led indicador los cables son para que quepa en poco espacio


----------



## alexus (Mar 15, 2010)

es un flash para montar sobre la camara, los cables, van al conector, por contacto, que tiene en comun con la camara, el led es para indicar la tension de las pilas.


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 16, 2010)

es un flash de una camara desechable  veo que era facil
el led es para indicar cuando esta cargado
otra!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 16, 2010)

Tiene pinta de ser el flash de una camara fotográfica de esas viejitas de 110

Alimentado con 3v eso si que pateaba jaja que tiempos aquellos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 16, 2010)

Evidentemente es algo mas que un flash, por tantos cables y por la otra placa.. algun strobo quizas?


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 16, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> es un flash de una camara desechable



si ya lo he dicho


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2010)

Y porque tanto clablerio ??


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 16, 2010)

esta modificado para una coilgun


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 18, 2010)

ya que nadie pone una foto la pongo yo


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 18, 2010)

Un medidor laser?

O un medidor de algo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Es un termometro infrarojo

Saludos!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Medidor de distancia parece..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Medidor de distancia parece..



uppss, Ahora que lo analizo bien...


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 18, 2010)

Aclaro.... yo me referia a medidor de distancia en mi comentario


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lo de detector de metales me parece que es truco.. se ve que el sensor esta recibiendo directo y de un costado con rebote.. y si no me lo imagino.. y largo lo que fume hoy..


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 18, 2010)

es un medidor pero no de distacia. piensen que es la cosa negra, es la pate mas inportante


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Un medidor de campos magneticos? Un contador geiger handheld?

jajjaa, parece adivinanza juaaa


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 18, 2010)

De señales de radio??


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 18, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un contador geiger handheld?



 lo as adivinado. la cosa negra era un tubo geiger muller(no se si se escribe asi) un aparaitito de estos es ideal para darse unos paseos por chernobyl 

mirar unas caracteristicas http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-d...radiacion/medidor-de-radioactividad-gamma.htm


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

el coso negro, me gusta el termino tecnico, me hace recordar cuando voy a la ferreteria y le pido el coso chiquito que va en el tubo plano ese que lo sostiene otro coso de plastico.. 

Sera un ferrite el coso ese? un detector de metales? no podes... un radiometro! suena como vivora. trtrtr para vos dosmetros.. el apocope audible.. *que bestia, si edito:* onomatopeya.. estoy haciendo 5 cosas a la vez..


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 18, 2010)

la cosa negra es plomo para detener las radiaciones laterales


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

mmm, me guardaré el credito fotografico para otra ocasión, ya que ahora no tengo que poner.

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> . . . Sera un ferrite el coso ese? un detector de metales? no podes... un radiometro! suena como vivora. trtrtr para vos dosmetros.. el apocope audible..


 
  Che elBrujo ¿Cual sería la onomatopeya para un circuito que se quemó? sin explotar eh .


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Y seria cri cri y el olor.. tipico.. el mismo que me hizo el laser del dvd.. hice tantas pruebas de distancia, le habia pegado una lente.. estire el enfoque como a 40 cm y en cada prueba de fiaca media la temperatura con los dedos.. cuando calentaba lo apagaba.. cuando lo tenia listo para agregar el boton y la resistencia.. chan!.. se quemo!! no podeeeees  moraleja esta mal la data de los 3 volts..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Algunos circuitos me han hecho ruidos mas escatológicos . 

Aqui les dejo una fotito.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Y algo groso de control..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 18, 2010)

ui esa placa es un ampli seguro


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Por lo bestia de los capacitores si, pero no se condice en no tener disipacion.. por eso me inclino mas en algo I/O


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Un amplificador no es... Lleva muchos transistores poco comúnes, aún siendo clase D no hay lógica en la placa.

Puede ser el cto de accionameinto de un gran motor DC, o una parte de un conversor DC-DC

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Sep, es solo una parte, y le faltan los disipadores, 28 transistores iguales


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Una DC-DC?

Es lo más seguro, los mosfets la delatan

*IRFP054: 60V Single N-Channel HEXFET Power MOSFET*

Llevo 2 creditos!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Tocato va por buén camino, un puente H de 6 transistores de 70 A en paralelo , total 24 más uno de exitación para cada , o sea 4 más = 28


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Tocato* va por buén camino, un puente H de 6 transistores de 70 A en paralelo , total 24 más uno de exitación para cada , o sea 4 más = 28



Naaa, Nada de formalidades 
Y mi nombre es Tacatomon 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 22, 2010)

Uno facilito...... Que es???

Ver el archivo adjunto 3174


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 22, 2010)

con perdon de la palabra, pero eso es nada mas y nada menos que una m*****da!!!


un tunel de refrigeracion para miles de guats rms alimentados con un cablesito de grabadora


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 22, 2010)

algo de maravillas audio??


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

¡Es el ampli de 5000W RMS de Maravillasaudio!


----------



## lubeck (Mar 22, 2010)

yo le veo cara de una pecera de lujo....


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¡Es el ampli de 5000W RMS de Maravillasaudio!




no, no no... es de 70,000W Watts ....


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

Cierto que tenía la conexión para el turboreactor.
Yo hablaba de la versión básica, la que usa 6V y 2A.

El de 70kW usa 12V... Tenés razón.

Saludos

Edit: Muy impresionante la tecnología de los condensadores inalámbricos que usa ese ampli.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Es un 4 x 100 Watts clase D "tuniado".

Acotación: Gente mirando "equipos de audio" : "¡Mirá que lindo que es! . . . ¡Mirá las lucesitas que suben y bajan! ¡Que copado! . . .  Y yo me pregunto . . . ¿Lo comprarían por lo bonito o por lo que suena? . . . ¡Y lo compran por lo bonito nomás!

(La imagen que había subido y que Tocatomon acertó, es el puente H de una grua autoelevadora eléctrica estilo Clark - 24Vcc)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La imagen que había subido y que Tocatomon acertó, es el puente H de una grua autoelevadora eléctrica estilo Clark - 24Vcc


Ah... No tiene lucecitas de colores que se muevan. No me interesa


----------



## lubeck (Mar 22, 2010)

> Acotación: Gente mirando "equipos de audio" : "¡Mirá que lindo que es! . . . ¡Mirá las lucesitas que suben y bajan! ¡Que copado! . . . Y yo me pregunto . . . ¿Lo comprarían por lo bonito o por lo que suena? . . . ¡Y lo compran por lo bonito nomás!



Mmmm... me quede pensando en la historia y me remonto a las épocas de la colonización por los españoles, cuando a los nativos les cambiaban su valioso oro por espejos... sera que de alguna forma estaremos siendo reconquistados.... cambiándonos nuestros valores por lucesitas?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 22, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> no, no no... es de 70,000W Watts ....


 
no veo bien que os riais de la gente que no esta presente.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 22, 2010)

Es un sarcofago de rejuvenecimiento goauld, o algun prototipo original de los atlantianos.
O incluso puede ser un prototipo de ZPM.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un 4 x 100 Watts clase D "tuniado".
> 
> Acotación: Gente mirando "equipos de audio" : "¡Mirá que lindo que es! . . . ¡Mirá las lucesitas que suben y bajan! ¡Que copado! . . .  Y yo me pregunto . . . ¿Lo comprarían por lo bonito o por lo que suena? . . . ¡Y lo compran por lo bonito nomás!
> 
> (La imagen que había subido y que Tocatomon acertó, es el puente H de una grua autoelevadora eléctrica estilo Clark - 24Vcc)



... Tocatomon? ¿Quién es ese?

Y pues, Elosciloscopio, mira recordarás que el User maravillasaudio vino casi a Burlarse de nosotros... Nos quiso tomar el pelo.:enfadado:

No es para menos. Y pues... No se ustedes, pero quien C!$%"!" Es Tocatomon??? 


PS: Respecto a las fotos, tengo 2 "Fotocreditos" Gracias por recordarme Dosmetros.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ... Tocatomon? ¿Quién es ese?
> 
> Y pues, Elosciloscopio, mira recordarás que el User maravillasaudio vino casi a Burlarse de nosotros... Nos quiso tomar el pelo.:enfadado:
> 
> ...


 

Bueno, tanto como reirse...
solo hizo un poco el ridiculo porque sus calculos tenian algunos fallos (fallos de varios miles de watts)

pero le puede ocurrir a cualquiera

saludos

PD: mejor retiro esto ultimo, puede parecer insultante


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Bueno, tanto como reirse...
> solo hizo un poco el ridiculo porque sus calculos tenian algunos fallos (fallos de varios miles de watts)
> 
> _*pero le puede ocurrir a cualquiera*_
> ...



Si, ¿Sabes lo que hago cuando comento algo que resulta un Epic Harakiri Fatality *Fail*?

Me disculpo de la manera más entendible posible, es cierto, nadie nace sabiendo, somos humanos, blah, blah... El chiste es No abusar ni pensar: Ahhh a estos tipos les voy a decir que puedo generar 70kW con 12V y condensadores inalámbricos. 

Esa es la diferencia entre un buen user y un mal user.

Saludos!!!


----------



## GomezF (Mar 22, 2010)

¿Un rayo laser quizás? 

Jejeje

Edit: siempre lo mismo yo, para cuando yo respondo...

Igualmente parece un laser de gas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ... Tocatomon? ¿Quién es ese?


 

Tacatomon 

*fucking 15 caracteres*


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

¿El rosa es un plus?
No te dejes llevar por mi avatar...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¡Es el ampli de 5000W RMS de Maravillasaudio!


 

jajaja, le acerte, por lo menos en quien lo realizo

ahora, no me digan que no estaria bueno que tambien hubiese mostrado la subestacion para alimentar el ampli de 70kw????


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

¿ Realmente hacia falta que recordaran esos temas *"Maravillosos" *?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

Nueva serie Forera: Los temas Maravillosos!!!
Only on ForosDeElectrónica.com

Seeee


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 22, 2010)

sabes que pasa fogo??? que temas asi uno no se los olvida mas


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

¿Qué temas? ¿Qué es lo que uno no se olvida más?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Qué temas? ¿Qué es lo que uno no se olvida más?



Ahh 
Esos viejos tiempos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 22, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no veo bien que os riais de la gente que no esta presente.



En eso tienes razon... pido una disculpa...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Qué temas? ¿Qué es lo que uno no se olvida más?


 

es que con solo decir ampli de 70kw ya queda grabado en el cerebro de cualquiera, y mucho mas si usa cablecitos tipo protoboard

saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bueno gente, que pasa que nadie postea?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Bueno gente, que pasa que nadie postea?



mmm, Yo ya no tengo fotos de aparatos electrónicos, así que procederé a poner una foto XXX...

¿Qué Juego es Este?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 28, 2010)

caray sabia que tenia que jugar algo mas que los de 2600, no ps no doy


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

La respuesta la ven toooodos los dias.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 28, 2010)

tiene que ver con la delincuencia en la ciudad de mexico?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> tiene que ver con la delincuencia en la ciudad de mexico?



mmm, dejame ver... No.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 28, 2010)

entonces creo que no he visto la respuesta


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 28, 2010)

supongo que sera algo del foro


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

AJjaa, .......

Saludos!!!

Edite la respuesta... Dejaré que lo intenten más. Es un juego muy famoso que alguno debe de conocer.
No por nada fue el mejor del mundo de su género en su primera versión.


----------



## santiago (Mar 28, 2010)

uhhhh half life 2 a pleno ahora lo vuelvo a instalar y me prendo denuevo a jugarlo

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

santiago dijo:


> uhhhh half life 2 a pleno ahora lo vuelvo a instalar y me prendo denuevo a jugarlo
> 
> saludos



Ajajajajasjasasas, valla, un devoto de los FPS. Vaya, pensé que iba a durar más. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Mar 29, 2010)

MMm.. Ya estaba la respuesta,, sorry!!

Click..


----------



## Nepper (Mar 29, 2010)

mmm.... videojuegos... a ver si sacan de que es XD


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Ese juego diabólico no es Quake o algo así?


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 30, 2010)

puede ser el Hellgate: London


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 30, 2010)

pero eso no es de electronica


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Pero el juego no se llama "Adivina fotos de aparatos electrónicos" 

Saludos!!!


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 30, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero el juego no se llama "Adivina fotos de aparatos electrónicos"
> 
> Saludos!!!




Es verdad 


PD: no te estoy dando la contra elosciloscopio.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 30, 2010)

bueno, ya pero creo que originalmente se refería a algo electrónico:



> Alguien postea un PCB o algo similar


 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2010)

Componente , tres cablecitos: negro , rojo y amarillo


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 30, 2010)

Un transistor??



(Lo 1º que se me vino a la cabeza)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2010)

Germanios de potencia nuevos Philco, que venía con una casoletita para montarlo tipo TO3, lo mas llamativo son los cablecitos de colores.

 12
Philco
260
6040


----------



## Nepper (Mar 30, 2010)

Mis disculpas por la foto del DOOM 3, esa imagen aparece a lo largo de todo el juego, yo la saqué del circulo de transportación al principio del escenario HELL. Como siempre, el haf life opaca al doom por simple mercadeo... (eso fué un sarcasmo)
Mas vale que se ponga bueno en el HL2 Episodio3 (y que le metan algo de sentido a la trama, con un poco basta) porque si no rompo ls DVD's...

Dejando de lado mi parte GAMER, me conecto con mi parte electrónica...

Para mí que es un transistor... de los comúnes, a los que una vez llamé huevo frito. XD

EDITADO:
ha, ni leí, solamente vi la foto y tambien puse transistor XD


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Y yo no sabía que era un transistor, estaba con si era un botón o que...

HL3 Esperamos todos que esté bueno, muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 31, 2010)

aver si adivinais de que aparato es esto jajajajaj




esta noche (GMT+1) doy la respuesta


----------



## julienalexander (Mar 31, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> aver si adivinais de que aparato es esto jajajajaj
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm, yo (sin tener ni idea de nada) diria que es una consola de audio stereo; con varias entradas (por ejemplo para microfonos/intrumentos preamplificados/musica); 

esperemos a las GMT+1 XD


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

evidentemente es algo de audio, pero no tiene pinta de mixer.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2010)

Un audiorritmico?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2010)

Se me hace más una cosa del tipo de un generador de funciones o algo por el estilo.
Y apostaría por algo de los '70 a juzgar por los integrados que usa (el mítico 741, el 1458 y los TL082). Algo como una parte de un Moog...



Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Mar 31, 2010)

Una pedalera para guitarra electrica??????????????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2010)

Ummm . . . coincido con Cacho, tiene generadores de ondas , mezcladores

Algo como la Korg


----------



## Nepper (Mar 31, 2010)

mmm... yo supongo que es algo de un osciloscopio... las entradas dice Audio, y las señales de salida son como de prueba... como tengo 0 en reparación, nunca vi nada por el estilo... pero mi teoría me dice que es como el Trigger del osciloscopio, nada más que para audio, entonces, cada vez que sobrepasa una tensión, te tira un pulso de la señal indicado
..... che, está bueno el juego... me voy a pasar mas seguido...


----------



## GomezF (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo eso en algún lado lo vi...

¿Puede ser un sintetizador de audio? ¿o algo que ver con la musica electro?

 Un saludo


Edito: ¿es un oberheim?

http://images.okazii.ro/auctions/2009/05/05/238575639-117154-215_300.jpg

Un amigo (Juan Ignacio, dueño de una tienda de elementos de música de acá) tiene unos planos muy parecidos, jeje.

P.D.: vale unos U$S 1000 uno de esos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2010)

Si bien tiene osciladores, trabaja con audio, forma de onda, tambien con luces.. unicamente que sea algun control de alguna lampara robotizada


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2010)

Pero la %&$#@^$#@ que lo (&$&^#*%...

Si yo hubiera mirado el nombre del archivo (http://img534.imageshack.us/i/*oberheimob12.jpg*/) salía hasta la marca. 
Por lo menos me quedo tranquilo, apunté bien a lo que era: Un sinte 
Y a la época de fabricación (entre el 73 y el 86 existió la compañía).

No será un Moog, pero andaba cerca.

Saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero la %&$#@^$#@ que lo (&$&^#*%...
> 
> Si yo hubiera mirado el nombre del archivo (http://img534.imageshack.us/i/*oberheimob12.jpg*/) salía hasta la marca.
> Por lo menos me quedo tranquilo, apunté bien a lo que era: Un sinte
> ...



 habéis caído como moscas en una trampa de luz ultravioleta electrificada  

Tranquilo que estabas muy cerca, porque era el oscilador de un minimoog pero bueno te lo doy por valido

de momento estoy intentado construi uno espero que funcione 
para que lo veais en accion (uno original)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2AeD0Tn4Y


edit: para el que quiera el original:


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 6, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> de momento estoy intentado construi uno espero que funcione




que casualidad, justo estaba buscando alguno medianamente pasable para armar; sin embargo en internet solo encontre planos de sintetizadores mediocres que ni siquiera se sabe si funcionan :S 

Si lo logras hacer, no harias un post para los interesados? con el mismo plano sin censura, el diseño de la PBC y la lista de componentes seria mas que suficiente 

suerte con tu proyecto, esperamos imagenes y un par de grabaciones


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 7, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> que casualidad, justo estaba buscando alguno medianamente pasable para armar; sin embargo en internet solo encontre planos de sintetizadores mediocres que ni siquiera se sabe si funcionan :S
> 
> Si lo logras hacer, no harias un post para los interesados? con el mismo plano sin censura, el diseño de la PBC y la lista de componentes seria mas que suficiente
> 
> suerte con tu proyecto, esperamos imagenes y un par de grabaciones



por supuesto estaria encantado de poner un tutorial pero... todavia me queda trabajo.


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 9, 2010)

me imagino, no creo que sea facil hacer un minimoog. igualmente creo que te va a salir bien; si el plano es el correcto no deberia haber problemas, salvo alguno que otro en la parte del armado (cosas que pasan y de paso, enseñan).

mientras estoy viendo si puedo conseguir un minimoog descompuesto de alguien, para ver la PCB y copiarla . si lo consigo (ojala), copio todo, (si puedo lo arreglo y cobro algun dinero para subsidiar la construccion del mio ), lo armo y por supuesto lo subo aca para los interesados. 

mientras tanto mucha suerte borja

saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 10, 2010)

muchas gracias y ojala que ati tanvien te salga bien.  los planos que uso son los escaneados del manual tecnico original


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 10, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> manual tecnico original



recien lo acabo de encontrar escaneado en una de esas paginas viejas a las que ya nadie entra , dejo el link para los interesados:

en esta pagina los puntos 04 y 05 son los importantes

bueno estaremos en contacto, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 10, 2010)

Bueno... muy bonito el minimoog (desde hace más de una década me interesa su sonido) pero ya es tiempo de seguir con el juego... a ver si adivino una porque vengo siguiendo el juego desde el principio y o no llego a tiempo o no conozco sobre lo que se posteó.

Venga la próxima foto.

Saludos,


----------



## Electronec (Abr 10, 2010)

Vale DJ_Glenn.......con que uno lo diga....

Aquí adjunto un esquema relativamente sencillo, comparado con lo último editado en este Juego:


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

Pareciera algún tipo de generador de onda... ¿Que onda? Quien sabe...
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 10, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pareciera algún tipo de generador de onda...


Mnop...
Fijate que tiene entrada. Ese circuito no genera, sino que procesa alguna onda.
IC1A, B, C y D tienen toda la pinta de ser un operacional cuádruple, IC2 y 4 parecen ser operacionales simples, e IC3 es una compuerta con un Schmitt Trigger.

Más bien me iría para el lado de un vibrato/chorus, quizá (no apostaría por esto) un phaser.
P03 controla el Gain, P07 el Blend (Mezcla) y P03 es el control de Depth (Profundidad).
Con S1 se controla la velocidad de la oscilación.
¿Va por ahí?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

Entonces, un distorsionador... O algo así!!!

Puffff, como no ví la entrada!!!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 10, 2010)

CACHO dijo:
			
		

> Fijate que tiene entrada. Ese circuito no genera, sino que procesa alguna onda.


+...-...+...-



			
				CACHO dijo:
			
		

> Más bien me iría para el lado de un vibrato/chorus, quizá (no apostaría por esto)


No os fieis de mi abatar...


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

Adivinen  



Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 13, 2010)

mmm, Parecen Spark Gaps o algún tipo de bobina... tal vez diodos...


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

Tiro una ayuda: El tubo que parece una inductancia extraña es de refrigeración líquida 
Así que deduscan que se calienta y mucho

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2010)

Lo que se me ocurre es un magnetrón.


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que se me ocurre es un magnetrón.




Negativo

Que eficiente que está Andrés  

Saludos


EDITO: La tecnología en que se basa su funcionamento es bastante antigua, antes de los semiconductores.....


Sigan tirando


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2010)

Seguro que es valvular... Una especie de Tiratrón o Klistrón...
Yo sigo con los Spark Gaps... Hay algunos parecidos a esos.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Seguro que es valvular... Una especie de Tiratrón o Klistrón...
> Yo sigo con los Spark Gaps... Hay algunos parecidos a esos.
> 
> Saludos




Adivinaste... 


*Eimac YU-191A, Mullard YD-1172, and Valvo YD-1172 *water-cooled  industrial triodes. 

Esas son las valvulas respectivamente, son de una potencia un poquito alta, asi que no hay que meter los dedos cuando estan conectadas 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2010)

Aaaaajaj, Ya iba a tirar la toalla (apagar el PC y dormir) JEjeje, fue muy desafiante lo admito.. ahí me veías navegando por paginas de fabricantes de SparkGaps...

Saludos!!!

PS: LOL! Ahí se alcanza a ver la numeración en las letras rojas...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 14, 2010)

Que me dicen de éste:


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2010)

¿Una velita de cumpleaños nuclear?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 14, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Una velita de cumpleaños nuclear?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilGFeZokt7U


----------



## leillo (Abr 14, 2010)

para mi es un bombillo de luz estroboscopica rabo de cochino


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 14, 2010)

leillo dijo:


> para mi es un bombillo de luz estroboscopica rabo de cochino



Si, la lampara de xenón es uno de sus elementos constitutivos, se encarga del bombeo óptico. Entonces el aparato es un .....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

laser o anti-laser ?

(Andrés rescatá lo del mog en un post aparte así no se pierde el diagrama )

Saludos !


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 14, 2010)

¡Si señor!, es un laser, específicamente de rubí. El nombre de la imagen era solo para despistar. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_laser



DOSMETROS dijo:


> (Andrés rescatá lo del mog en un post aparte así no se pierde el diagrama )



Aquí si me perdí, te agradezco si me la dejas clara.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

Aquí mismo Andrés, una página más arriba , mas o menos desde el post #_*1901*_ al #_*1908*_


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2010)

Atómico, se dice atómico!!!

Aajajashjashjjajajajaja


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2010)

@Electronec

La verdad que tu circuito me da la impresión de ser un modulador con algunos agregados. No sé qué sea exactamente, pero por ahí ha de andar..

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2010)

Un Wah- Wah?...


----------



## Limbo (Abr 16, 2010)

Como veo que esto esta super parado, pongo una imagen facilita, no creo que os cueste sacarla. No es exactamente electronico pero se relaciona.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 16, 2010)

una registradora, calculadora..


----------



## GomezF (Abr 16, 2010)

Una calculadora más vieja que la ....


----------



## Limbo (Abr 16, 2010)

jaja Era muy facil al parecer.. 

Es una calculadora, llamada Pascalina.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 16, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> jaja Era muy facil al parecer..
> 
> Es una calculadora, llamada Pascalina.
> 
> Saludos!



¿Una Pascualina?


----------



## GomezF (Abr 16, 2010)

Una pascualina (o tarta), jejeje.
¿Quién no se comería una bien cargada de Jamon y Queso? 
Se me caen las babas, jejeje


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2010)

Y esta????


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Respuesta indirecta: Para mí es un enigma esto que planteas...

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2010)

Enigmático aparato, debe ser alemán.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2010)

ahora si es un enigma...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 16, 2010)

para mi que es una maquina de escribir sin embargo sigue siendo un enigma  para mi...
aaaaa concuerdo que debe ser aleman 






deben estar escribiendo un mensaje a sus novias jajajja


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Me da la impresión de que están hablando crípticamente...


----------



## GomezF (Abr 16, 2010)

Si buscas "enigma" en google es la 6º foto que aparece. Pero la que vi en el History Channel y en mis 2 libros de la 2da G.M. tiene 4 ruedas con letras en lugar de 3, y esas 3 son más finas que las de las fotos que eh visto.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 16, 2010)

ahi va otra mas antigua adivinen que es


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2010)

Es la famosa Pera...  no doy mas detalles por que es tetrico y me trae alegres recuerdos.... todavia tengo algunas bien engrasadas para los que no cumplen las reglas del foro....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 16, 2010)

y esto que es ?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> y esto que es ?


Un claro caso de zoofilia porcina... Ahora entiendo por qué les dicen chanchos a los que hacen ciertas cosas...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2010)

Un capricho de la naturaleza.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 16, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Un claro caso de zoofilia porcina... Ahora entiendo por qué les dicen chanchos a los que hacen ciertas cosas...



ejemplares de la Mangalitza  o chancho-oveja  sera verdad o puro cuento?
http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutou...a-lucha-para-no-desaparecer-del-reino-animal/


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 16, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Es la famosa Pera...  no doy mas detalles por que es tetrico y me trae alegres recuerdos.... todavia tengo algunas bien engrasadas para los que no cumplen las reglas del foro....



¿Apoco las engrasas? Conocí gente de por allá de los 1200`s que le echaban tierrita y chile


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2010)

viendo a ese chancho oveja........
el otro dia lei un chiste....con mi memoria asquerosa no se si en una de esas fue aca ..si es asi : perdon.

es asi, 2 DINOSAURIOS hembras estan charlando y una le dice a la otra:
 ** elisa vamos un rato al lago a bañarnos.
 ++ no le dice la otra, es qu eestoy con perdidas, y si me meto al agua se nota, se pone todo el lago rojo .
 ** hay elisa, por que no haces como yo :  agarra una oveja y metetela ahi  .



para el que no comprendio seria un tampon de epoca picapiedras


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 16, 2010)

Será que soy muy joven y no le entiendo


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Pedile a tu novia que te lo explique


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> Pedile a tu novia que te lo explique


Pideselo pero evita los dias sensibles para ella.. puedes salir mal parado.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 17, 2010)

Disculpas por la ausencia en el Juego....el  trabajo, no deja.



Cacho dijo:


> La verdad que tu circuito me da la impresión de ser un modulador con algunos agregados. No sé qué sea exactamente, pero por ahí ha de andar..



*Correcto, tiene mucho que ver Maetro Cacho, *les invito a ser algo mas certeros.

Adjunto esquema mas detallado.

Ic2, e Ic4, son CA3080, amplificadores controlados por tensión.



fernandob dijo:


> es asi, 2 DINOSAURIOS hembras estan charlando y una le dice a la otra:
> ** elisa vamos un rato al lago a bañarnos........



Muy bueno...alguna "dinosauria" caprichosa se pondria un Mamut...y no por el pelaje 

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

Me encontre un circuito por casa ayer y no tengo ni la mas remota idea de lo que es. Como no sé lo que es se aleja del espiritu del tema pero bueno..


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 17, 2010)

Y por lo que se ve dice "teletex" para pasar texto sobre video.. fijate los cristales de cuanto son. 3.57 y 3.58 megas?


----------



## Electronec (Abr 17, 2010)

Algún concentrador de flufo, que todos guardamos para algún dia desoldar los componentes y que nunca lo hacemos..


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> Y por lo que se ve dice "teletex" para pasar texto sobre video.. fijate los cristales de cuanto son. 3.57 y 3.58 megas?


El de arriba a la izquierda tiene escrito: 
9830,400
04611,10
El de en medio:
6000,0
TEW1C
Y el de mas abajo:
13,875
NDK12

Eso es todo lo que pone.


> Algún concentrador de flufo, que todos guardamos para algún dia desoldar los componentes y que nunca lo hacemos..


A mi me encanta desoldar componentes.. me relaja porque no hace falta que funcione  

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> ahi va otra mas antigua adivinen que es



Dicen que nunca se usó..., igual tampoco quiero ser el primero 


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2010)

¿Como de que no?

Pregúntale a Chico3001, la usa a diario con los que modera...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 17, 2010)

como que no asi quedan


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 17, 2010)

Un asesino del ambiente?


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 17, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> y esto que es ?




eso es:


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2010)

Ahí fabrican Gerber


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 17, 2010)

Es la caratula del disco de Pink Floid "Animals" que se baso en el libro de George Orwell "Rebelion en la Granja"


----------



## santiago (Abr 17, 2010)

me ganaste de mano chico3001 justito iva a decir eso


----------



## Dano (Abr 18, 2010)

Adivinad.. es fácil


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 18, 2010)

"Fahrenheit 451", de Ray Bradbury

le pregunté a google... no se para qué porque es el mismo nombre de la foto jaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 19, 2010)

ya que estamos en esas aver que autor?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2010)

No Habrá Final Felíz, de Héctor Belascoarán ShayneHéctor. Una serie.

Cristian: dos,
Los demás: cero!


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 19, 2010)

a ver si adivinan esta. ojo, no es facil pero la imagen tiene suficientes pistas escritas como para no volverse loco 






mucha mucha suerte

PS: el renglon numero 5 es clave


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 19, 2010)

La pusiste chica aproposito? 

Porque no veo nada


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 19, 2010)

voy a ver si la subo desde otra pagina porque aca no se ve nada


----------



## malesi (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola

(En alemán: la cabeza artificial). 

Un sistema estereofónico de registro desarrollado en Alemania, que emplea una cabeza artificial con un resonador similar a una cavidad del pecho. La grabación del microfono se encuentran dentro de la cabeza, dentro de un canal del oído anatómicamente correcto, en el punto donde se encuentra el tímpano humano.  



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2010)

Aqui lo ven :

http://www.imagengratis.org/images/adivinen1.jpg

Es como el "Oscar" de los choques de automóviles pero para audio ! jeje

saludos !


----------



## matrix01 (Abr 19, 2010)

Y esta????  
Miniatura de AdjuntosVer el archivo adjunto 32246 

Hola, Chico 3001 la foto que has puesto creo que era un traductor de (mensajes camuflados,) de los que se enviaban en la guerra, para que el enemigo no sepa lo que ponia en caso de descubrir estos mensajes y esta maquina los traducia , asi que si, era un traductor. Si mo me aquiboco . Matrix


----------



## sammaael (Abr 19, 2010)

matrix esa paso hace rato jjaj y si es la enigma utilizada por los alemanes y unos cuantos otros...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 19, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> No Habrá Final Felíz, de Héctor Belascoarán ShayneHéctor. Una serie.
> 
> Cristian: dos,
> Los demás: cero!




error, el detective es belascoaran, el autor es paco ignacio taibo II toda la serie es buena y recomendable


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2010)

ufffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 19, 2010)

no, no es eso; te acercas, pero te digo lo que esta mal, asi van viendo a que va orientado:

primero no esta desarrollado en alemania, la imagen puede estar en aleman pero el invento es argentino; no es broma, conozco al inventor; sobre que es un sistema estereofonico... es un poco (mucho) mas que eso, preguntense que pasa si ponemos 2 microfonos al final de la cavidad auditiva y en que influye esa cavidad en los sonidos que llegan la microfono; vuelvo a dejar la imagen por las dudas, hasta que adivinen


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Adivinad.. es fácil




No tenía ganas de resubir la foto y cambiarle el nombre 

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 20, 2010)

quien sera???????


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

Ya me dio miedito!!!


----------



## sammaael (Abr 20, 2010)

jajaj con pedazo de escopeta ni se te acerca jajaj


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2010)

No, Sammael, no vale poner dibujos de uno mismo...

¡Si yo pongo mi foto no la saca nadie!


----------



## sammaael (Abr 20, 2010)

jajja solo un semidios me pillaria jaja bien hecho


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No, Sammael, no vale poner dibujos de uno mismo...
> 
> ¡Si yo pongo mi foto no la saca nadie!



Esa es buenisima!!! Solo confirmas los rumores Cacho!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2010)

El problema con ese gráfico es que ahí se representa a Samael como el ángel de la muerte. Samael es uno de los ángeles de la mitología hebrea, mientras que el ángel de la muerte (que ni pinta de macabro tiene) es Azrael (y también lo ponen a veces como un aliado del diablo, encargado de cortar una de las cadenas que lo sujetaban).


Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 20, 2010)

sip el probelama esta en que samaely azrael se confunden segun la religion o la tradicion judio-cristiana....
Sin embargo samael (el de mi nick, en realidad el mismo del que hablas) fue  desterrado del cielo por que su belleza no tenia igual (de ahi que en uchas imagenes no aparezca su rostro y este cubierto o envuelto de alas) lo que desperto la envidia... luego se junto con lilith y ahi quedo la grande
jajaajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

Ahhhhh, No Entiendo..
Pero igual, los 2 según son buenos angeles.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 20, 2010)

siguiendo la linea, adivinen:


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2010)

No te voy a decir lo que es eso, maldito gusano parásito


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

(Suenan disparos de escopeta)
Listo, problema resuelto. Ya no más parásitos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 20, 2010)

pero que ostilidad para los que vivimos a costa de los demas!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2010)

Ahhhh, antes de que alguien aparezca criticando el tono del mensaje anterior: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helminto
(Una explicación a tiempo evita muchos malos entendidos)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahhhh, antes de que alguien aparezca criticando el tono del mensaje anterior: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helminto
> (Una explicación a tiempo evita muchos malos entendidos)
> 
> Saludos



Ahhh, Cacho, siempre tan trabajador 

PS: A Gordon Freeman no le agradan los parásitos. He de decir que ese parásito tuvo suerte, normalmente viola cuanta alimaña rara pasa por su camino...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 20, 2010)

eso no suena agradable tacatomon, de hoy en adelante me mantendre de espalda a la pared


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 20, 2010)

Creo que tacatomon anda medio... alborotado estos dias...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2010)

Como decimos vulgarmente en mexico... "Anda mas turbado que de costumbre..."


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 20, 2010)

asi lo dejo en el otro tema la nenita esta que olvide su nick


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

ejejejje, Solo marco mi territorio...Nada más, nada menos!!!...
Debería buscarme un trabajo...


----------



## Electronec (Abr 21, 2010)

electronet dijo:


> Adjunto esquema mas detallado.
> 
> Ic2, e Ic4, son CA3080, amplificadores controlados por tensión.
> 
> ...




Bueno...doy por sentado que mi "adivina que es", ha sido un fracaso.
Resolución: Un sintetizador de percusión.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 21, 2010)

claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaro, como no me di cuenta...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 21, 2010)

ahi va otra......................


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 21, 2010)

Ese cuadrado, parecen todas antenas...


Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

Es un supertendedero para la lavanderia que se ve al fondo. me imagino que seca rapidisimo porqu ser una planicie y hay mucho viento... jajajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 21, 2010)

antenas me parece me dio al p****o que esten todas juntas, campo eolico nunca vi que pongan todos los generadores tan cerca, de esos campos de generacion de energia solar por colector, tampoco me suena..........mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 21, 2010)

Al fondo creo que se ve algo como un observatorio.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 21, 2010)

cerca cerca antenas son pero que gracia tienen??


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 21, 2010)

Transmitir? 15 caracteres


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

Hash, es un radiotelescopio pues...


----------



## Dano (Abr 21, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> ahi va otra......................




El pájaro carpintero ruso no es por las montañas atrás, parecen antenas de defensa pero tampoco me suena al costado de una montaña.

Alguna ayuda? que cadena montañosa es la de atras? es jodido saber de que es una antena en el mundo...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 21, 2010)

queda en alaska la mayor parte de las instalaciones


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2010)

Voto por un radiotelescopio igual...


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

Yo lo dije primero!!! (niño haciendo berrinche y pataleta en el piso)


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2010)

Tranquilo compañero, igual tengo foto-créditos de fotos pasadas que adiviné.,

Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

jajaja solo estoy haciendo broma... me autoparodie con lo del berrinche...

mmm, creo que hoy ando muy ácido en mis bromas...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2010)

Yo tambien soy así... A veces...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 21, 2010)

foto-crédito juaz!

yo adiviné alguna?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2010)

El famoso proyecto HAARP (180 antenas) posible causante del terremoto en el país hermano de Chile y del desastre de Haiti ?


----------



## Dano (Abr 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El famoso proyecto HAARP (180 antenas) posible causante del terremoto en el país hermano de Chile y del desastre de Haiti ?



Aca tenes otro  HAARP http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.A.A.R.P:lol:


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

Efectivamente son las antenas del proyecto HAARP

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/haarp_mind_weather_control.htm

Y una aclaracion... Se supone que somos gente con algo de preparacion y objetivos en nuestras conclusiones... En serio se tragan esos cuentos conspiranoicos de que unas antenas de RF ocacionan terremotos??? por favor...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2010)

Sale mezclado con los :lols :

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.A.A.R.P:lol::lol:

así se entiende 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.A.A.R.P

Saludos !



antiworldx dijo:


> Y una aclaracion... Se supone que somos gente con algo de preparacion y objetivos en nuestras conclusiones... En serio se tragan esos cuentos conspiranoicos de que unas antenas de RF ocacionan terremotos??? por favor...


 
Te pido respetes las creencias de los demás ! 

Gracias !


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 22, 2010)

uhum... yo no digo que sea posible... pero tampoco imposible... prefiero no opinar (como el asundo de Dios, los fantasmas, ET, Nahuelito, los Peques y Wall-e, entre otros...)


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 22, 2010)

Lo siento dos metros, no pense que esto era motivo de creencia, si no de una duda general con un aspecto mas "frio". Nunca creí que el comentario tocara una situacion sensible como del tipo creencia, que definitivamente no me meto.

Una sincera disculpa, ya que repito, pense que era un tema mas ligero al respecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2010)

Todo bién  aceptado.



antiworldx dijo:


> ...Se supone que somos gente con algo de preparacion y objetivos en nuestras conclusiones...


 
Esa parte condicionaba mi derecho a pensar, creer o no creer .

¿Sabés porqué se tiraron dos bombas atómicas en Japón y luego pidieron la rendición? . . .  si con la primera nomás ya Hirohito se hubiera rendido  ! 

A pensar . . . Einstein se debe estar revolviendo aún más en su tumba .

Saludos !


----------



## sammaael (Abr 22, 2010)

Correcto el proyecto es HAARP... Ahora antiworldx, no se si generara terremotos, pero su existencia es indiscutible.... Tambien he leido documentos oficiales del ejercito ruso que señalan cierta relacion entre haarp y ciertos terremotos, pero vaya a saber uno... no se solo hace 500 años juraban de guata que la tierra era plana, hace 100  ni se soñaba con el nivel que ha alcanzado la electronica, hace 50 se creia que el atomo era indivisible...
Claro habria que realizaar una investigacion seria al respecto pero creo que es dificil al tratarse de una base militar...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo bién  aceptado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una aclaracion que no va al caso pero igual... Japon se habia rendido a rusia un dia antes del lanzamiento de la primera bomba... El lanzamiento de estas fue mas una estrategia de estados unidos que al verse cercado (Rusia mejor dicho la URSS ya tenia gran parte de europa conquistado,  de hecho se daban el lujo de devolver territorios conquistados porque encontraban que su imperio ya era demasiado grande y ahora tenia a japon de su lado) decidio asustar a rrusia mostrando esta joyita y su poder destructivo. Si, asi es, el lanzamiento de la bomba fue mas injustificado aun de lo que se cree...


----------



## GomezF (Abr 22, 2010)

Te falta decir una cosa, se tiraron 2 para provar los 2 modelos que hicieron (hasta donde yo conózco):
Little boy y Fat man (creo que eran así los nombres).  
Little boy usaba uranio 235.
Y Fat man usaba uranio 237, ¡¡¡NO PLUTONIO!!!. La bomba que utilizaba plutónio (y que fue detonada más tarde) fue big boy. No creo que encuentren mucha info sobre ella porque fue un completo desastre (tuvo menos de la mitad del poder que se esperaba, aunque más tarde las de plutonio demostraron ser más eficientes). Sino lean los libros:
Tecnología de la Segunda Guerra Mundial (Alatea o Altea, 1999, edición, corrección y mejora 2005).
Tecnología nuclear (Taurus 1993).
Diccionario visual de las armas nucleares y la Guerra Fria (no tengo idea de que editorial es, está en ingles, traduje el título).
Construya su bomba nuclear casera en 5 simples pasos (Este lo inventé yo, jejeje  )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2010)

Exacto , arrojaron dos , no para asustar el doble , sino para probar dos modelos distintos.

Luego de eso . . . me reservo el derecho de pensar que lo del HAARP es al menos posible.

Saludos !


----------



## sammaael (Abr 22, 2010)

pero dos pelos la tecnologia que aplica haarp es antigua en sus fundamentos... conoces a Nikola Tesla??


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2010)

sammael, eso de tesl aya es una filia


----------



## GomezF (Abr 23, 2010)

No sé si el HAARP puede hacer un terremoto, pero que puede alterar el clima puede.
Es (hablando brutamente) en escencia un microondas gigante, que, calentando el aire de la ionosfera, puede desplazar nubes, crear tormentas y fuertes vientos, como así también, por qué no, lluvias. Es una arma de poder incalculable, aunque también puede salvar incalculables vidas (dando lluvia a lugares que estén pasando sequia o desviando tormentas y huracanes).
Aun así creo que debemos dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso por sí misma y no meternos con ella.

Que inocentes se ven esas antenas en medio del bosuqe, ¿no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 23, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> No sé si el HAARP puede hacer un terremoto, pero que puede alterar el clima puede.
> Es (hablando brutamente) en escencia un microondas gigante, que, calentando el aire de la ionosfera, puede desplazar nubes, crear tormentas y fuertes vientos, como así también, por qué no, lluvias. Es una arma de poder incalculable, aunque también puede salvar incalculables vidas (dando lluvia a lugares que estén pasando sequia o desviando tormentas y huracanes).
> Aun así creo que debemos dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso por sí misma y no meternos con ella.
> 
> Que inocentes se ven esas antenas en medio del bosuqe, ¿no?


 

mirate la peli ice twisters y contame.

a todo esto, que tiene que ver con el juego???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> . . . a todo esto, que tiene que ver con el juego???


 
 #_*2006*_


----------



## lubeck (Abr 23, 2010)

> mirate la peli ice twisters y contame.


estuve tratando de encontrar la pelicula online para darle un vistazo pero no la encuentro online subtitulada o en castellano... alguien sabe como la titularon al español... o también se llamo Ice Twisters?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 23, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> #_*2006*_




y que aun no quedan de a cuerdo de que es en si?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 23, 2010)

si es el el Haarp
y la foto la sacaron del wiki 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAARP


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 23, 2010)

tons que esperamos?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 23, 2010)

eso mismo digo helminto, le dieron a la lengua con el haarp y ya se olvidaron del juego


la peli en castellano ni idea, pero es esta: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1334456/  no esperes una gran peli, solo se trata en parte loq eu se hablo en las ultimas paginas


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 24, 2010)

Bueno, para continuar con el hilo voy a subir algunas fotos de un circuito que encontré, a ver si alguien adivina qué es  (está fácil  )


----------



## malesi (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola
¿Puede que el circuito de un SAI??

sALUDOS


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 24, 2010)

A mi me parece el circuito de algun tipo de monitor, por el cable rojo del Flyback y la conexion VGA


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2010)

para mi es la placa de un ups (sai),cable rojo y negro parece ser de la batería y el conector puede ser donde va conectado el transformador


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

Seeee, yo igual opino que es la placa de un Fuente de Alimentación Ininterrumplible


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 24, 2010)

Sí, tienen razón, es un SAI Blazer modelo 400L, los cables rojo y negro van conectados a la batería   

Bueno, ésta es una fuente de alimentación, pero ¿de qué? 

(mañana posteo la respuesta, porque no estoy muy seguro de a qué pertenecía )


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 24, 2010)

parece de un monitor lcd


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 24, 2010)

asi es, parece la fuente de un monitor lcd


----------



## lubeck (Abr 24, 2010)

Yo tambiem me inclino por algo de computacion, un monitor o una impresora.... segun yo tiene 12v,5v,y 3v de salida tipico en los equipos de computo....


----------



## GomezF (Abr 25, 2010)

No estoy seguro de qué es, pero tiene esa silicona blanca que a mí no me gusta


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 25, 2010)

Sí, es la fuente de un LCD, los transformadores de los inversores la delatan


----------



## GomezF (Abr 28, 2010)

¿Y?  ¿Alguien que ponga una foto?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 28, 2010)

Haber... adivinen


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2010)

obviamente un probador de tubitos al vacio


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

Algo para probar bulbos o medirlos...

empatamos helminto.... o si me ganaste fue por segundos jejej


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

Pues un probador de valvulas... y el libro de ajustes?

Lastima que el unico que tenia a la mano... ya no esta disponible. No digo donde lo usaba porque delato mi edad.


----------



## GomezF (Abr 28, 2010)

Ni idea yo. jeje


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

A ver, estubo muy facil... agrego algo mas de dificultad al asunto...

Saben como se usaba? Para que sirven los controles y que tipo de mediciones hace?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2010)

tengo un pequeño manual, pero no lo hallo


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 28, 2010)

Shiale... todavia ni doy enter y ya se estan abalanzando.. me dejaron con un ojo morado y una costilla fracturada...

Y mi cartera??? donde esta mi cartera???


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

Ni idea, de hecho, nunca tuve una válvula de vacío en mis manos y nunca las vi (que yo recuerde al menos, no)...
Veo que el que si sabe es Antiworldx, ya había leído un post creo donde ayudaba a hacer un amplificador valvular para auriculares, pero no se como terminó eso... jeje

Saludos! T10


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

Jajajajajajajajajajajaja... ahora si me arrancaste la carcajada... Seguro los vecinos van a pensar que estoy loco por reirme solo.

El compadre se quedo atorado con las bases para las valvulas... no ha dado señales de vida hasta ahorita... voy a mandarle un mp a ver que dice...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

Upss... ahi si ya perdi... lo unico que se es que truenan muy bonito.... y se ponian rojos al estar energizados... de ahi en mas ....
ha y que fueron reemplazados por los transistores....

 no estoy seguro pero de chiquillo vi algunos televisores que tenían vulbos(bulbos) y transistores

mmmm los General Electric...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

Un trazador de curvas de Bulbos!!!, un probador!!!!!!! Ahhhhh, ya lo adivinaron!!! Jajajaajaj


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 28, 2010)

Otro mas.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

Un horno de pollos musical??????

Un generador de plasma...

Me doy


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

Jajaja, no se como se llama, pero traza las ondas estacionarias de audio con la presion del gas...
Como cuando pasas un foco neon en una antena de transmision.

No crean que no me he dado cuenta qu eno han respondido lo que pregunte...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Jajaja, no se como se llama, pero traza las ondas estacionarias de audio con la presion del gas...
> Como cuando pasas un foco neon en una antena de transmision.



 !!!

De verdad que suena interesante, tanto que no le entiendo. Quiero el nombre


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajaja... ahora si me arrancaste la carcajada... Seguro los vecinos van a pensar que estoy loco por reirme solo.
> 
> El compadre se quedo atorado con las bases para las valvulas... no ha dado señales de vida hasta ahorita... voy a mandarle un mp a ver que dice...




Vaahh!! Me leí todo el thread al p*do!!! Me interesaba eso! Es más, tengo que aprender sobre válvulas de vacío, no se nada y por más que sean viejas, estaría bueno hacer algo con ellas algún día.. jeje Veo que vos si sabés, y bastante..

Saludos Anti mundo!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2010)

apenas me acorde que me regalaron varios y me consegui uno de los libros viejos donde aprendi los principios de electronica y estoy aprendiendo sobre ellos


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

chin me quede fuera de linea pero al ver la foto, enseguida pense que era un piro-vuometro...
con lo del bulbo lei que todavia se usan en cuestiones de radio y radar....
recurri al wiki
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A1lvula_termoi%C3%B3nica


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2010)

se usan tambien en equipo (inesesarios) de audio que son recarisimos marshall tiene varios


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

¿Los PyroVumetros son reales?
¿Eso es lo que es el aparato de fuego con la bocina acoplada? Parece el display de un EQ...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

antiworldx, este es el usuario.
DLL Clock
preguntale a ver que hizo al final... Me interesaba ese tema! Y también me acuerdo que no conseguía los sockets para las válvulas... jeje

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2010)

yo quiero uno de esos pirovumetros


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

no,  no se crean no tengo idea de como se llame... de que existe si, ya vi uno pero me gusto ese nombre para bautizarlo... jejej


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2010)

pues aplica lubeck, y como que suena interesante para una presentacion


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> antiworldx, este es el usuario.
> DLL Clock
> preguntale a ver que hizo al final... Me interesaba ese tema! Y también me acuerdo que no conseguía los sockets para las válvulas... jeje
> 
> Saludos!



Justo lo hice hace rato, y tiene 26 dias sin actividad en el foro. Esperemos conteste.

Por cierto, en el grupo que hice, hay un documental buenisimo de valvulas, solo que esta en ingles.

Y pues, respecto a lo del piro vumetro (el pirovuometro no lo conozco, es un medidor de buhos incendiados???) es facil de hacer. Busquen sobre "ondas estacionarias" en san google. Es simplemente un tubo donde entra gas comun a baja presion, y una bocina en el otro extremo. El detalle es que segun se, solo funciona para frecuencias puras y armonicas a la distancia del tubo.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

sera algo relacionado a esto
http://webdelprofesor.ula.ve/ciencias/labdemfi/termodinamica/html/termodinamica.html
porque la bocina parece que se utiliza como sensor... asi que imagino que mide la presion....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

Yo no entiendo nada del pirovúmetro.
Mejor sigo charlando con Antiworldx --> Espero que conteste, por lo que me acuerdo, siempre estaba tapado de trabajo y cada tanto se detenía en el proyecto y volvía a retomar...
Saludos Anti mundo.
Tavo10


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

Yo digo que la bocina emite una frecuencia... No por nada marca 600 no se que, podrían ser hertz...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2010)

es una cocina musical ,para  cosinar a puro ritmo,,,,,,,
un fuego  audioritmico


----------



## lubeck (Abr 29, 2010)

Jeje 
Haaaaayy si.. coomo Noooo.....
Ya me imagino....
¿Que vamos a comer? vieja...
y contesta....
Sopa a la  cumbia... y Bistec al Jazz
y de postre jiricalla a la 5a sinfonia
jejej


----------



## sammaael (Abr 29, 2010)

si no me equivoco es un claro ejempo del comportamiento de los ondas mecanicas en una columna de gas. Segun la nota que se aplica se forman nodos y antinodos (zonas de llamas mas o menos grandes) pero la aplicacion de cocina musical es muy buena jajajajja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 29, 2010)

sopa a la cumbiaaaaa


----------



## lubeck (Abr 29, 2010)

mmmmm.... tienes razon mejor sopa metalera....  jejeje...
o mejor no entro en detalle porque se dan cuenta de mi ignorancia en el campo de la musica....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 29, 2010)

Sopa a la reggaetón... cuek


Bueno postearé una foto

¿Qué son esos aparaticos?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2010)

Pues todos han dicho mas o menos que hace.. pero nadie ha dicho como se llama...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 29, 2010)

Se llama tubo de Rubens.


(¿Me gané inmunidad en el foro?)


----------



## lubeck (Abr 29, 2010)

> Pues todos han dicho mas o menos que hace.. pero nadie ha dicho como se llama...


estuve buscando un rato en la red pero no encuentro nada con respecto al experimento...



> ¿Qué son esos aparaticos?


algun tipo de inyector?


.....oh si....  se ven bien
pero si le falta un nombre mas pegajoso como pirovumetro... or something like that...
http://acusticaweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=91&Itemid=63


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Se llama tubo de Rubens.
> 
> 
> (¿Me gané inmunidad en el foro?)




EEEfectivamente.... pero tanto como inmunidad  no creo.... si ni nosotros los moderadores disfrutamos de semejante privilegio 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpCquUWqaYw


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 29, 2010)

Bueno, no importa, yo decía no más... nada se pierde con intentar... 



lubeck dijo:


> algun tipo de inyector?



No, no inyectan, percuten, pero por ahí va la cosa...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2010)

El funcionamiento es muy simple... se inyecta un gas flamable dentro del tubo y se enciende, al encender el altavoz se forman ondas estacionarias dentro del tubo cambiando la presion que se ejerce sobre los agujeros posteriores, esto hace que la flama crezca o sea mas pequeña


----------



## lubeck (Abr 29, 2010)

Percuten??? a caray no me imagino....


PD.Magnifica eleccion para demostrar el tubo de ruben....
für Elise y el fantasma de la opera........


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 29, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> El funcionamiento es muy simple... se inyecta un gas flamable dentro del tubo y se enciende, al encender el altavoz se forman ondas estacionarias dentro del tubo cambiando la presion que se ejerce sobre los agujeros posteriores, esto hace que la flama crezca o sea mas pequeña



Ya lo habia explicado anteriormente, solo que no sabia que se llamaba así. Puse como analogía las ondas estacionarias de una antena de radio, y las flamas serian como el tubo de neon.

Y los percutores, son las agujas de una impresora de matriz de punto. O almenos algo análogo, pero es para imprimir puntos.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 29, 2010)

> Y los percutores, son las agujas de una impresora de matriz de punto


si me suenan pero se me hacen muy grandes y no recuerdo bien pero la matriz era una cabeza de escasos +-5x5x5

No seran de esas cosas para hacer tatuajes....


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 29, 2010)

Complementando el tubo de ruben´s... aqui si se ve perfectamente su operación, ya que el tubo opera bien con frecuencias puras y armonicas a la distancia del tubo. Aqui se observa que en algunas frecuencias las llamas se desordenan y posteriormente se ordenan otra vez.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOdTMm_QxTw&feature=related

Por esa causa, solo se observaba mejor cuando las notas del piano eran limpias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2010)

apura el ritmo que tengo hambre(ala cosinera),eso es el uso que yo le daria


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 29, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Y los percutores, son las agujas de una impresora de matriz de punto. O almenos algo análogo, pero es para imprimir puntos.



Sí, de una impresora antigua y gigantesca


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 29, 2010)

Muy bien siguen debiendome las funciones del probador de tubos... a ver...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 30, 2010)

Polarización, intensidad de emisión (mA) sin señal en la grilla de control, medidor de transconductancia, detector de fugas, cortos, filamento en circuíto abierto... son las que se me ocurren... tengo unos libros donde sale la teoria del funcionamiento de las radios y TVs a válvulas, pero no los encuentro, así que googlié un poco...


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 30, 2010)

Me doy por bien servido... practicamente son las pruebas fundamentales a un tubo, ya que nunca es posible tener mediciones exactas mas que en operacion real del tubo.


----------



## julienalexander (May 1, 2010)

alguien se anima con este??  

va un plus si me dicen para que sirve el item 55 

PD: lo tuve que guardar en un .rar porque era demasiado grande y si lo achicaba de alguna manera perdia la poca calidad que tiene


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 1, 2010)

juro por dios que me parece un esquematico de un sistema electrico automotriz


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2010)

cablecitos de colores que identifican el esquema de una instalación eléctrica de un  auto o  lancha con motor gasóleo


----------



## lubeck (May 1, 2010)

a mi me parecen lo planos de la instalacion de una planta(fabrica)......
pero no creo que lo sea...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2010)

calefactor = heigzun 
esta marcado como 61 , 33  parese el contacto ,desde ay sale el cable rojo rayado y  va a la radio 
puede ser un bote,lancha o auto de alguna marca alemana


----------



## Nepper (May 1, 2010)

seguramete mide la tension base emisor XD

Editado...
Disculpen, esta respuesta es para el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/290893/


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 1, 2010)

¿Un hervidor de agua con cassetera....?


----------



## Nepper (May 1, 2010)

Una termocopla... sensores de temperatura...

Editado:
Nuevamente me colguè y respondì para el dispusitivo anterior al del automotor...

Respecto al de los cables locos.... ¿que norma sigue??!!! la IEE seguro que no.. XD


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

Estoy con *zeta_bola_1,

*parece un autómata inventado en el neolítico . Uhmmm?...... parece parte de un cuadro de maniobras de un ascensor...no sé...no sé...veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 1, 2010)

pues yo a quien me le pego... porque ni idea...
mmmmm... creo que me voy con lo del ascensor....
muchos reles... para un auto o lancha...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2010)

reles para las luces,aunque la lancha no tiene tantos reles


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 1, 2010)

a mi me parece que ni una ni otra... aunque eso del hervidor de agua con cassetera tiene más color... también podría ser parte del circuito no posteado del rebobinador de dvds.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 1, 2010)

Es el cableado eléctrico de un Porsche 912 de mediados de los 60, y el item 55 es el encendedor de cigarrillos (no estaba tan lejos con lo de hervidor de agua... pero con tocadiscos )

http://electricwiringdiagram.com/search/porsche+912+1965+wiring+diagrams/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 1, 2010)

ja!!!le pegue!!!!! hacia rato que no le pegaba a nada. el que quiera poner algo que lo haga

saludos


----------



## julienalexander (May 2, 2010)

zeta_bola_1, gustavocof115 y Hammer Facer tenian razon: es un calentador de agua con cassettera, digo... un mapa de un auto de la epoca de tesla XD

plus para Hammer Facer que dijo lo del encendedor de cigarrillos; si me compro ese al fin voy a poder escuchar mis vinilos mientras voy manejando XD


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

casi que digo que era el plano de un http://www.escalofrio.com/n/Ovnis/Los_OVNIS_de_Hitler/Los_OVNIS_de_Hitler.php


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 9, 2010)

Bueno ya que nadie ha subido ninguna foto, subiré unas. En la primera se ve la parte delantera del circuíto, en la segunda la parte de atrás.


¿A qué corresponde?


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

esta facil no?

http://www.pandq.com/

Edito:

No ni tanto... 

no hay nada que pudiera usar un circuito asi.....


----------



## hellfull (May 9, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Bueno ya que nadie ha subido ninguna foto, subiré unas. En la primera se ve la parte delantera del circuíto, en la segunda la parte de atrás.
> 
> 
> ¿A qué corresponde?




No es una placa de un mp3 ?

tiene un chip de memoria por lo poco que puedo identificar,un usb,un zumbador (esto no lo entiendo) y va con pilas AA o AAA


----------



## antiworldx (May 9, 2010)

Es un lector de huellas digitales?


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

> Es un lector de huellas digitales



tambien lo pense pero con un LCD, no encaja...

un lector de codigo de barras?


----------



## fedealma (May 9, 2010)

sera la plaqueta de una camara digital?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2010)

Tiene un par de pulsadores al lado del LSD (con doble intención )


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

ya se...
un Termometro digital...
con interface a pc...


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

Pues por lo que veo:

Dice made in china por lo que creo por eso lo puso aqui se descompuso que raro!!!
Tiene un buzer por lo que pita bipbipbip
tiene una especie como de micro o algun raro sensor o chip

y para mi respuesta final digo:

es una tarjeta de control industrial con sensor infrarojo para pasabandas


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

no no, definitivamete chino.... definitivamente se descompuso por esa razon... jaja
industrial yo creo que si.... pero la ficha del ja33102 menciona algo de temperatura....

mi decisión final un pirometro/termometro digital portátil con interface a pc.... marca P&Q  importadora chilena....


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

mmmmmm

Bueno y que tal tarjeta industrial de termometro industrial con apuntador infrarojo acordate que tiene dos leds en la segunda placa

PD.Lubeck te acordes que no hace mucho tacatomon practicamente los vendio a vos y palomo y fue a parar a moderacon justo cuando tacato hablo y dijo refiriendose a cacho que le iba a salir millonaria este aviso avisando del offtopic que habian hecho ustedes y que vos le dijiste a tacatomon de que estas hablando y el solo dijo:

ciruculanod,circulando,circuladno

de por si a moderacionlo recuerdas???

es que traigo una conversacion con cacho muy buena de esto


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

no me fije en eso de los infrarojos pero ya cerre mi decision veremos el resultado a ver que tan lejos quede? 


pd. si, si, recuerdo.... donde? en algun tema? pasa el dato?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 9, 2010)

Bueno, daré algunas pistas: las fotos siguientes son de un circuíto que pertenece al mismo instrumento.


----------



## franko1819 (May 9, 2010)

Una camara digital... por el tamaño del capacitor y el bobinado.


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

entonces no andava ni cerquitas hammer, me dan un segunda chance?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 9, 2010)

Claro, ningún problema, mañana posteo la respuesta con imágenes del aparato completo


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

ok, aqui va mi ultima suposicion 

la tarjeta de un sensor de altitud con interface para pc

porque no creo que sea una tarfeta de impresora?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 9, 2010)

es una camara digital pequeña china y chafa


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 10, 2010)

fedealma, franko1819 y Helminto G. acertaron   (pero la descripción de Helminto fue la más completa ). Es una cámara compacta marca Genius modelo DSC-1.3M (1.3 megapixeles). El componente cuadrado grande de la primera imagen es el sensor de imagen, y las imágenes del segundo circuíto que posteé son del energizador del flash:







Los siguientes circuítos son de dos aparatos diferentes, pero del mismo tipo (tengo las fotos de estos armados).


Sospecho que estos van a ser más difíciles de descubrir...


----------



## antiworldx (May 10, 2010)

El primero parece la placa de un radiocomunicador portatil de banda privada y el segundo, la etapa de RF de la base de un radiocomunicador.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ... la etapa de RF de la base de un radiocomunicador.



Bien, si fuera etapa de RF, deberia tener circuitos sintonizados, pero no se aprecian bobinas ni transformadores de RF...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 10, 2010)

el primero no es un dynatac de motorola?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 10, 2010)

¡¡¡Helminto G., le acertaste con un solo tiro!!!  

Ese fue el primer celular que salió al mercado en el mundo, y costaba unos US$4.000.... todo una reliquia digna de estar en un museo


----------



## Helminto G. (May 10, 2010)

que buen celular me cae!!!, pues mi fotopunto lo ocupare mas tarde


----------



## Draghosteur (May 10, 2010)

o llegue tarde tienes otro

creo que es un flyback abierto o un platillo volador me refiero a la primera pagina


----------



## GomezF (May 12, 2010)

La primera página era un bajo consumo, lee las respuestas.

¿Y? Alguien que suba, ¿a quién le tocaba?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 12, 2010)

Yo tengo unaaaaaaaaaaaaa no me toca pero quiero poer unaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa es fácil...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

Un buscaminas manual !!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (May 12, 2010)

Es un timbiriche electrónico.
jajaja, no, pero al parecer es una especie de analizador de placas.

Deduzco que el cuadriculado tiene una luz muy intensa, la cual hace ver a travez de la placa. El cuadriculado es para referenciar loq ue hay en cada lado de la placa, y la lupa, para los que son medio cegatones... o de plano cuando los numeros son muy chiquitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2010)

Una mesa de torturas con picana eléctrica para circuitos rebeldes  ?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 12, 2010)

y yo que???!!  no se metan en problemas 

me agrada la idea de dosmetros


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 12, 2010)

no se emplea en electrónica... a ver... va una pista que casi lo resuelve... sirve para contar...


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 12, 2010)

En la primera foto se aprecian muchos contactos de carbon como los de los mandos a distancia (controles remotos) de TV.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 12, 2010)

un abaco electronico?


----------



## Electronec (May 13, 2010)

Para contar pequeños diamantes, granos de oro,...etc???

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2010)

Un ábaco para contabilizar los transistores explotados  ?

. . .  queda chico che ! ! ! !


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

¿Es un osciloscopio digital con lupa?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnop vamos que es más fácil de lo que parece... incluso ya han dicho dos de las tres palabras que componen el nombre...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

¿Es una especie de contador de colonias? 

Pero más me parece un hormiguicida con dos funciones integradas: la función de matar con luz solar concentrada con lupa, o electrocutándolas con esa puntilla de alto voltaje que se ve....


----------



## sammaael (May 13, 2010)

y para que sirve eso?????


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Para contar colonias de microorganismos, bacterias, etc... que se reproducen en el plato.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2010)

Correctisimo Hammer Facer!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Bueno, postearé una foto.

¿Qué es esto, y a qué pertenece?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 13, 2010)

sera la etapa de sonido de un home theatre??


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Más o menos... podría ser... pero estaba en un equipo que realizaba múltiples funciones...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 13, 2010)

uno de esos combos que traen vhs dvd y 5.1?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Sí, es de un DVD con amplificador 5.1 (no traía el VHS, pero sí receptor de radio AM/FM ). Me lo encontré sin los amplificadores, pero parece (estoy casi seguro) que eran 3 TDA7265.


Bueno, les toca postear una foto


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 13, 2010)

pucha, a uno de esos me referia, por pura costumbre de decirle solo home theatre al mio, aunque tenga la funcion de reproducir dvd y radio

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 13, 2010)

tda?!!! seguro?!!! porque segun he visto esas cosas usan amplificadores digitales con unos integraditos chiquitos

(dos fotopuntos, mañana pongo, mañana pongo una)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2010)

Iba a decir : un calentador de salchichas (hot dog) por aire caliente


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

en vista del disipador algo hay de eso dosmetros


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Corrijo: los integrados eran TDA7269. Aunque estoy pensando modificar el transformador (toroidal) para obtener ±20V y ponerle los otros.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

hecho dosmetros traes las salchichas, je je


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

como presionan, es bastante comun asi que no doy pistas


----------



## antiworldx (May 14, 2010)

hay coyotito, es una pastilla de silicio de un diodo o un transistor...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

no se te hace que es algo grande para un diodo, si es un transistor


----------



## antiworldx (May 14, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que no sabia si esa conexion era de la base o del catodo/anodo (y te cae si me albureas).


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

no sea paranoico, que yo solo me defiendo


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2010)

Un Mosfet quizás?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

no, es un pnp de empaque to-3


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2010)

uuuuu, para saber el modelo...
Es de potencia, pero de que serie... BUX, MJ, 2N... Para adivinar, me voy a quedar como el esqueleto de arriba...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

casi a la primera, mj


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

El MJ2955...?






?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 14, 2010)

eso ya no lo recuerdo, la tapita sali volando y no la busque


(pero es posible)


----------



## Electronec (May 15, 2010)

Tacato, 

te toca ¿has pensado con que nos vas a intrigar?

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2010)

Si, Ya les mostraré mañanana... (Que ya es hoy 15-05-10...) 

De mientras, que pase otro!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 16, 2010)

Bueno, ya que Tacatín postergó su turno, subiré unas fotos. Ésta creo que está fácil


----------



## elbrujo (May 16, 2010)

una camara panoramica?


----------



## antiworldx (May 16, 2010)

El espejo cuadrangular rotatorio de una impresora lasser...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 16, 2010)

lectora de codigo de barras


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 16, 2010)

Hasta el momento uno solo ha adivinado, pero mantendré el suspenso...


----------



## franko1819 (May 16, 2010)

Me inclino por lo que dice antiworldx.... un espejo rotatorio.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 17, 2010)

Antiworldx le acertó


----------



## antiworldx (May 17, 2010)

chales, no tengo fotos ahorita... paso mi turno a alguno mas...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Bien, voy a subir unas fotos 

¿Qué es esto?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

un sintonisador (no se para que)


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Es un sintonizador más o menos antiguo... ¿Para qué podría haber servido?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

determinando la premisa de su antiguedad diria para ampliar la gama de canales, para aderirle uhf (solo supongo)

o babosamente para tener control remoto


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Muchos TVs antiguos traían sintonizador de UHF en la perilla.... pero había un rango de frecuencias que no captaban.... y necesitaban un conversor... ¿para...?

(prácticamente te estoy diciendo la respuesta )


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

me referia por si no lo traian pero ya que obviamente no es eso solo se me ocurre que para cambiar su sistema de transmision ntsc, pal, secam, etc...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Apuesto a que cuando veas el Discovery Channel se te va a ocurrir...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

cable?, tocom?, (caray ya no tengo ideas)


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Es un conversor de CATV programable Nippon America modelo JLB 550:


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

bueno de a poco pero adivine


aver, de donde proviene esto?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2010)

me parece a mi o paso cacho tableo llevandose justamente las 2 que habia adivinado??snifff

helminto, eso puede ser una pantalla lcd de cualquier cosa, notebook??

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

casi pero no, de hecho le falta el lcd, son solo los difusores de luz en una bizarra idea que se me ocurrio  de montarle leds de display de celular en lugar del tubito roto, lastima que el lcd estaba en las mismas condiciones
asi que si y no acertaste


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2010)

claro, es "la parte de atras de un lcd"


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> casi pero no, de hecho le falta el lcd, son solo los difusores de luz en una bizarra idea que se me ocurrio  de montarle leds de display de celular en lugar del tubito roto, lastima que el lcd estaba en las mismas condiciones
> asi que si y no acertaste



Sospeché que era de celular y que trabajaba con leds (no con fluorescentes) por el delgado grosor de los cables que utilizas para alimentarlo, por el conector USB que se ve al lado, y además porque tu fuerte son los celulares


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

herror hammer, no es de celular de echo el angulo es de 7" pero le puse leds de w580, de como 10 pantallitas que cada una trae 4 leds en serie  se alimenta con una fuente aparte ya que requiere de 12V (aun en el celular lo requiere) el usb se colo en la imagen, alguien tendra un lcd para ver si rifa?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Me equivoqué escribiendo =P... 

Queda bastante bien con leds en vez de fluorescentes


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

la verdad es que no lo creo en las orillas quedan areas peqeñas un poco mas obscuras pero si reducimos la separacion (= mas leds) tal vez furule mejor
porcierto mencione que son smd


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

¿Tuviste que cortar la placa?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

no, la pantalla trae una tirita flexible con los leds montados incluso trae un conector aparte, solo es cosa de despedazar el display


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Ah, porque encuentro bastante difícil desoldar un led smd. Incluso desoldando leds normales me he "piteado" (jodido) algunos... al tirarlos estando las patillas calientes y no bien desoldadas, se sueltan de adentro....


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

unas pinzetas y paciencia, no mucho calor y maña, sigue inentando
eso o una pistola de calor


----------



## sammaael (May 24, 2010)

poco calor es la clave


----------



## HADES (May 25, 2010)

mas bien diria que quiere maña y practica nada mas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 25, 2010)

bueno, y quien pone??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 25, 2010)

yo yo yo yo yo yo yo...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2010)

Un centro de descarga?
Rayos X?
ionizador?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 25, 2010)

es más famoso de lo que parece...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 25, 2010)

Es un condensador de flujos de un De Lorean para volver al futuro....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2010)

LOL!!! Ajajajajaj, Ya decía que se me hacía conocido!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 25, 2010)

y si no lo conocias por als peliculas lo conocias que ya lo pusieron por estos lares. otra??


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 25, 2010)

Espeeera.... Que DJ_Glenn no ha dicho si alguno ha acertado...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 25, 2010)

me tas cargando


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 25, 2010)

Es que no estoy seguro... está harto difícil..,. 



Yaaaaa.... pongan otra.....



()


----------



## antiworldx (May 26, 2010)

Me deben varias, asi que ahora agarro mi turno.... jajajajajajajajajajajaja... una paleta para el que lo adivine.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

- el servidor del foro?
-una de esas porquerias de telmex que hay en cada esquina?
-control del metro?
-me doy


----------



## antiworldx (May 26, 2010)

Tu solito? jajaja, mañana si veo que estan atorados, les dare una pista...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 26, 2010)

parece que usa fibra óptica en vez de cables... 


















¿Es el corazón de Citripio...?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

era onomatopeya de el chavo del ocho, no albur (no empecemos)


----------



## antiworldx (May 26, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> era onomatopeya de el chavo del ocho, no albur (no empecemos)



Sabes que es inevitable... y tu haces memoria a "kiko o quico".


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

me referia a la serie en general


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 26, 2010)

era el condensador de flujo nomás jajaja

y esta foto... bueno... son un montón de cables enredados en un rack... gané?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

Vayan al museo de la NASA , tiene que ver con el alunizaje que nos mostraron y no fué  .

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

No te lo puedo creer 2m  

¿Es un mentidor de alunizajes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

JEJEJESSSSS

Es la reconstrucción de la computadora de la Apollo 11 , procesador (izquierda) y memoria (derecha)

Es sabido que, independientemente de la caminata lunar , lo que nos mostraron fué una filmación hecha en la tierra, en la famosa zona 51 . . . POR LAS DUDAS !  

Saludos che  !


----------



## antiworldx (May 26, 2010)

tienes medio punto DOSMETROS.
Acertaste en la imagen, pero tu version del alunizaje, es falsa. Pero no voy a discutir eso ahorita.
Te toca poner imagen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

Te digo porque yo estaba en el crater 555 esperándolos con el Fernet y naaaa


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 26, 2010)

peeerooooo un crater más y tomabamos un robotito... yo estaba en el 556... ahí te va la evidencia...


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

Me gusto mas el condensador de Flujos De Lorean


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 26, 2010)

jaja falta que digan como se le ocurrió al Doctor Emmett Brown...


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

pues nada mas y nada menos que de una inspiracion muy peculiar

de un sartenazo directo a la orila de la taza del baño!!!y es cierto!!! por lo menos segun la pelicula misma


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 26, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> pues nada mas y nada menos que de una inspiracion muy peculiar
> 
> de un sartenazo directo a la orila de la taza del baño!!!y es cierto!!! por lo menos segun la pelicula misma




Discrepo: fue con el lavamanos después de caerse de la taza del baño....


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

ajajaj es muy bueno el trabajo de la pelicula en los detalles por ejemplo al empezar la pelicula se puede ver unos relojes y en uno de ellos (el que tiene la forma de la torre a la que le cae un rayo) se ve una persona colgando.. tal como pasa mas adelante en la pelicula, es decir el uso de los viajes en el tiempo estan muy bien logrados con detalles como este. si no me creen veanla nuevamente


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 26, 2010)

Esto está interesante:


1.21 GIGAWATTS


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

que es eso no entendi


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 26, 2010)

Es un grupo de facebook haciéndole honor a los 1.21 Yigowatts que necesita el condensador de flujos para funcionar:

121gigo.mp3 - 0.20MB


----------



## franko1819 (May 26, 2010)

Jajajajaja nunca me canso de escucharlo....


1.21 GIGOWATTS!!!!!!!!??? 







PD: disculpen las mayusculas


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

jajjjjajJjajjaJJAjajjajJAJJAJJAJjaja

un momento memorable.....

afortunadamente en en eta epoca el plutonio se vende en las farmacias asi ya no necesitamos utilizar rayos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

tambien es mas facil hoy en dia conseguir 1.21 gigawats (preguntenle a maravillasaudio)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 26, 2010)

jajajajajaja tuviste bien helminto, y todo eso solamente con un cablecito de interlock.

prestaron atencion que el mcfly del futuro usa 2 carbatas en mismo momento??

quien pone foto??

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

¿Hablas del  McFly Gallina?

O del aquel momento en que se pone a rockear en el baile de graduación LOL!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

debo agregar que me fastidian esas peliculas


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> debo agregar que me fastidian esas peliculas



No te gusta volver al futuro??????????????

DOC!"!!! DOC!!!! No Doc!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

me fastidian (la musica es rescatable)


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> me fastidian (la musica es rescatable)



Vaya que si eres un espécimen raro...  ¿De que planeta viene Don Coyote? (cojo)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 26, 2010)

tacato, del macfly oficinista.

pucha que es raro el coyote, no te puede no gustar volver al futuro, es un clasico de clasicos (de clasicos de clasicos)


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

de nopalandia tacato, soy un coyote de ciudad, amante del jaz meloson y retro purista


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

Adivinen . . . .


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Un filtro?
Un generador de Haz laser?
Generador de partículas subatómicas?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 26, 2010)

en cierto capitulo de los simpsons el doctor gibert usa algo asi para despegar unas cosa que bart se habia pegado en la cara(la verdad es que como chiste es largo)

pistas??


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

mmm, Una especie de jeringa? De que???


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

de electrones tacato


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Y a donde se inyectan...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

es intrapiernosa


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> es intrapiernosa



La experiencia habla!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

si, soy el medico, di haaaa!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> si, soy el medico, di haaaa!!!



Te saliste de esta... pero no por mucho


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

Es una máquina industrial de hacer enemas Tacato. Tené cuidado (y no preguntes cómo lo averigüé yo  )


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Enema of the state


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

Es un sensor muuuuuuuuuuuuuy diminuto. . .  y en breve será más popular que necesario

Que primero me diga que me ama


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

no es lo que le quitaron con unas tijeras al jefe diego?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un sensor muuuuuuuuuuuuuy diminuto. . .  y en breve será más popular que necesario
> 
> Que primero me diga que me ama



Primero te la deja ir, después, después todo será dolor... 

Los RFID que se implantan en la piel?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

eso quise decir!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Te Gané  .


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

no es sierto solo no sabia el nombre pero explique a que me referia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Los RFID que se implantan en la piel?


 

               No               .


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2010)

ja! fallamos los dos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

mmm, ahí se los encargo, yo iré a dormir un poco!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Earl (May 27, 2010)

Caray si hubiera entrado apenas 3 horas antes hubiera podido ser parte de la conversación de volver al futuro, sin duda, MI PELICULA FAVORITA!! a pesar de que nací apenas en el '92 y la última película salió en el '90, lástima u_u



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> jajajajajaja tuviste bien helminto, y todo eso solamente con un cablecito de interlock.
> 
> prestaron atencion que el mcfly del futuro usa 2 carbatas en mismo momento??
> 
> ...



Aqui una captura


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

que osioidad, por que no ven la del topo de jodorowsky


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Adivinen . . . .




Ver el archivo adjunto 34035







¿Eso no es el cerebro positrónico de esto???


----------



## antiworldx (May 27, 2010)

Tiene toda la finta de ser una valvula, pero no puedo saber bien si se trata de un tipo magnetron, lo que si es que parece tener la construccion de un oscilador de alta potencia.
Por otro lado, volver al futuro es la neta... sobre todo lo que pudiera llamarse el "delorian II". Y si, se que se llama delorian, porque ese auto si existio, como auto comercial llamado delorian, un auto muy avanzado en aquellos gloriosos ochentas.

coyotin... ni modo, tendras que refinarte los comentarios de volver al futuro... jajajaja... jodorowsky es muy insano.

Jajaja, ya vi que es, es una valvula de potencia de RF


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2010)

No , no , esto es chiquitito , digamos de algunos milímetros , y seguramente hayan tenido mas de uno en la mano .



Ver el archivo adjunto 34035


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 27, 2010)

¿Un audífono?


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2010)

Nopo , es un sensor.

Cámaras de fotos y celulares mas o menos nuevos.


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

y esto que sera??


----------



## Electronec (May 27, 2010)

Una molécula de potróbios!!!  

Ni idea Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

es una gelatina de varios sabores


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cámaras de fotos y celulares mas o menos nuevos.


¿Hablamos del bichito que sensa la posición (vertical/horizontal) de la cámara para rotar la imagen después?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

acelerometro!!!!


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

nop nada de eso es algo que produce movimiento


----------



## antiworldx (May 27, 2010)

El motor vibrador de aviso?


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

cerca cerca cerca


----------



## antiworldx (May 27, 2010)

Pues lo que estoy seguro, es que es un diseño de nanomaquinaria. Esas pelotitas son moleculas.


----------



## malesi (May 27, 2010)

Para que el juego tenga su gracia
es mejor quitar la procedencia de
las fotos

http://www.nanotechblog.org/entry/maxwells-150-year-old-nanomachine-dream-meets-realism/


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

jajajjajaj
era solo una pista


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 27, 2010)

para mi son un monton de pelotitas amontonadas... pero dice que se llama Maxwell’s Demon... y es un nanomotor...


----------



## Ratmayor (May 27, 2010)

Parece 2 cosas: El motorcito que ajusta el lente de las camaras o un "Compas sensor"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Hablamos del bichito que sensa la posición (vertical/horizontal) de la cámara para rotar la imagen después?


 

Si Maestro !



Helminto G. dijo:


> acelerometro!!!!


 

Si Maestrito !


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

solo lo he visto en celulares


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

¿Acelerómetro?

... Ni por donde pasó...

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2010)

Es el que te gira la foto en las camaritas


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

el que proboca el shaque control en los sonywalkman


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 27, 2010)

aaaahhh... yo pensé que era un acelerómetro... pero no lo postée.... *QU*e soy tarúpido.....


----------



## Earl (May 27, 2010)

¿A quién ven?
¿Albert Einstein?

Ahora alejense un poco del monitor de su computadora y hagan los ojos como de chinitos, ¿A quién ven?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

Será que se le ve un aire como de mago¿?

Potter?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

un ebrio!!!!
  perdon vi mi reflejo en el monitor


----------



## Earl (May 27, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> un ebrio!!!!
> perdon vi mi reflejo en el monitor



hahahahahahhaha, no 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Potter?



Exacto


----------



## antiworldx (May 27, 2010)

cierto, potter no pude verlo a la primera.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 27, 2010)

Seeee, es harry pitter, mi alcoholemia no me permite responder de inmediato....    askjkajkjksjakjs


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 28, 2010)

debo de decir que veo al mago pero con bigotes


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> debo de decir que veo al mago pero con bigotes



¿Otro ebrio?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

se topo con un mago pero beto el boticario


----------



## antiworldx (May 28, 2010)

jajajajajajajajajajaja... Ya llego su magazo!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

es la hora cuchicuchesca!!! la hora chinguenguenchona!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 28, 2010)

potter de viejo?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 28, 2010)

ja!! otro que ve algo masumenos como veo yo


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 28, 2010)

A ver... ¿Qué es esto?


----------



## franko1819 (May 28, 2010)

Es algun tipo de mecanismo... hace girar algo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 28, 2010)

alguna especie de llave como traían las computadoras para bloquear el teclado?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 28, 2010)

Una pista: salió en una película


----------



## maton00 (May 28, 2010)

solo se me pega el nucleo(la pelicula) o algun dispositivo nuclear ,tal vez y es una de esas perillas ultra usadas por taxistas para la entrada de gasolina


----------



## cliche (May 28, 2010)

Exitador electronico lampara de bajo consumo de 22W jaja rosca E27


----------



## elbrujo (May 28, 2010)

Un triturador de basura para cocina


----------



## Electronec (May 28, 2010)

Una parte del enfoque de un laser?????????????


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 28, 2010)

Nop... es una parte de un robot...


----------



## Electronec (May 28, 2010)

El pulsador de reset del robot.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 28, 2010)

jeje, no, es una parte que contiene su almacenador de directrices...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 28, 2010)

la rom de terminator? jaja aunque eso parece ser un par de piezas mecánicas con estrias, como para que calsen en una posición y se muevan juntas...

de terminator no debe ser porque si no recuerdo mal la plaquita con la que tanto jo*****n era algo como un simm de 72 contactos de esas de 4 megas de las más viejas que tenían montones de chips jaja

también podría ser un supositorio para terminator...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 28, 2010)

jajaja, en realidad sí, es donde se aloja su chip:








_*Escena borrada de la película original (T2)*_


http://youtube.com/watch?v=bA66KTGxuAw


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 29, 2010)

juaz... gane? gane GANE!!!! en un rato posteo algo... dejenme pensar

bueno... ya toy como terminator cuando le sacan el supositorio ese de la cabeza... paso el turno a alguien creativo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2010)

Ok, subiré unas fotos (pero no seré creactivo... ).

¿De qué es esto?


----------



## elbrujo (May 29, 2010)

Aguante la 6DQ6! una placa de TV b/n *edito*: la 6dq6 tenia patas gordas.. eso es philips..


----------



## Electronec (May 29, 2010)

La cabeza del abuelo de terminator despues de sufrir un gran accidente ? 

No en serio estoy con elbrujo, parte de una tele, lo del modelo será ese digo yo .

Saludos.


----------



## maton00 (May 29, 2010)

un radio


----------



## antiworldx (May 29, 2010)

Es de TV, abajo a la izquierda esta la valvula de salida horizontal, tambien se ve la bobina del oscilador horizontal, el cual era para ajustar las rayas en diagonal.
En la otra foto, la valvula grande es a la que me refiero. Un pentodo de potencia de haces. La otra no distingo bien cual sea. Parece ser un triodo/pentodo, para salida de video.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2010)

En realidad sí, es un TV B/N, marca Motorola, de A.C. (no _Antes de Cristo_, sino de corriente alterna ). Las válvulas de la segunda imagen son de la salida horizontal y vertical (la grande del horizontal).


Aquí otras imágenes (lo puse de lado arriba de la mesa):




Aquí se ve la parte posterior, sin la tapa (está energizado):



Sección horizontal, vertical y conector del yugo (se puede apreciar la luz de los filamentos calefactores):



Flyback y válvula rectificadora de alto voltaje:



Mr. Músculo en la tele :


----------



## Electronec (May 29, 2010)

Que tiempos aquellos.......................

Saludos..


----------



## Nepper (May 30, 2010)

no estoy adivinando nada, pero si estoy aprendiendo demasiado...
la única que acerté fué la del transistor XD

¡¡¡Trabajamos y nos divertimos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2010)

Che *Hammer *, me divertía poniéndole el destornillador tocando la puntita de la 6DQ6 y haciendo arcos 



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Mr. Músculo en la tele :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34165


 

Llega el marido a la casa y sale un tipo disparando por la ventana de la cocina, y la mujer levanta la mano, saluda y dice : -"¡Adiós Mister Músculo!" .


Saludos !


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 30, 2010)

jajajaj


----------



## Dano (Jun 5, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> En realidad sí, es un TV B/N, marca Motorola, de A.C. (no _Antes de Cristo_, sino de corriente alterna ). Las válvulas de la segunda imagen son de la salida horizontal y vertical (la grande del horizontal).
> 
> 
> Aquí otras imágenes (lo puse de lado arriba de la mesa):
> ...




Por la forma del caldeo y de la válvula en sí es una amada 6dq6  b? o a?

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

siiip creo en definitiva que si sera que este compañero le entra a las valvulas tambien???


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> siiip creo en definitiva que si sera que este compañero le entra a las valvulas tambien???



Todos tienen un válvula en su corazón aunque sea chiquita como una 12ax7 pero la tienen jajajaj

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Todos tienen un válvula en su corazón aunque sea chiquita como una 12ax7 pero la tienen jajajaj
> 
> Saludos




bien dicho, en su corazon, las valvulas (exepto algunos casos) son mero romanticismo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo tengo cuatro: la bicúspide, la tricúspide, la sigmoidea, y la semilunar. 

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 7, 2010)

La del sinto la 12ax7.. complicada para sacar desde la puntita.. yo en esa epoca reparaba TV y tenia una valija grande y una caja de madera con compartimentos para guardar un set de cada equipo.. linda epoca..


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Yo tengo cuatro...



Creo que no se entendió, pero estuvo buena...
Sólo una pregunta: ¿Qué tensión de caldeo llevan esas?


Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2010)

Naa.. ni 69, ya sabes, aquello del embarazo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya pasará Andrés... Ya pasará...
Después serán los pañales y los llantos, pero ya pasarán...

Y después... quién sabe, pero debería volver todo a la extraña normalidad que nos aqueja todos los días.

Un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2010)

A mi, personalmente no me gustaba el ruido de mis 4 válvulas , el tema de los armónicos pares , a veces daban mucho golpe de bajos , y me costaba ecualizarlo a 69 . . . 

Así que cómo soy un tipo de avanzada le hice sacar todo eso y me instalaron un equipo sin válvulas , lo maneja un puente de Hexfets mediante un pic .

Y hasta menos emocional se siente 










Saludos  !


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2010)

¿Un agitador de fluido?


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 7, 2010)

Una especie de calentador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2010)

JAJAJA lo escribí para seguirle el juego a Andrés y Cacho . . . pero vale . . . sirve para adivinar 

 Ni calentador ni agitador


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2010)

hay una bomba que lo que hace es desplazar fluidos, se usa en medicina y otros, pero muy lento, usa una rueda descentrica, o sea no redonda y el caño es flexible, la rueda presiona y va mandando el fluido muy lentamente .

es eso ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2010)

Si *Fernandob* es esa , justamente le seguía el hilo a Chuck con lo de las 4 válvulas .

Se usa en reemplazo del corazón . . .  solo falta el nombre exacto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Bomba peristáltica*


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 7, 2010)

las cosas que uno aprende....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2010)

mmm, Ya nadie le siguió...A ver...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 30, 2010)

se me ocurre algo parecido a una punta logica o un marcapasos demaciado grande


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2010)

NAAAAA

Siguiente.

Daré pistas... dentro de unos días. Ñaca Ñaca Ñaca...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 30, 2010)

pista?..........


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2010)

Dentro de unos días... Rompan la testa!!! Total, a quien no le gusta el SPAM...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 30, 2010)

aaaah, es uno de esos que sirven para


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> aaaah, es uno de esos que sirven para



Para hacer Spam? 

Los veo dentro de 24Hrs. (Bueno, 23 y así edito mi mensaje y borro).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2010)

Me gustaron los plug esos que tienen otro agujero se les puede enchufar algo más . . .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2010)

alguna especie de timer?


----------



## HADES (Jul 30, 2010)

Un MicroPLC!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2010)

Convierte de pulsos a DTMF  ?


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 30, 2010)

Probador de servos?


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 30, 2010)

Un lanza salchichas? Un pulpo polo cibernetico?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2010)

Tiene pinta de ser alguna herramienta de control o diagnóstico y la cápsula que tiene todo alrededor me hace suponer que va montada en un ambiente chico donde podría hacer un corto. Como está abierta no es impermeable, así que no trabaja ni bajo el agua ni en un ambiente agresivo.


Ahora... qué es exactamente... ni idea.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 30, 2010)

Ya se! Ya se!

Un Condensador de Flujo con puesta a tierra


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 30, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> Ya se! Ya se!
> 
> Un Condensador de Flujo con puesta a tierra


no! es de catodo multiple


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2010)

Un 555 de hiper lujo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2010)

ahí está... es un condensador de flujo con puesta a tierra... desarrollado en torno a un 555 para hacer electrolisis al fenét con coca!


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 31, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ahí está... es un condensador de flujo con puesta a tierra... desarrollado en torno a un 555 para hacer electrolisis al fenét con coca!



Pero claro! Era tan evidente!



			
				Homero Simpson dijo:
			
		

> mmm, cristales de fernét on coca...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> . . . hacer electrolisis al fenét con coca!


 

¡ Detente PECADR !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

alguna especie de inyector de señales ,seguidor de cables humm quizas


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 31, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gustaron los plug esos que tienen otro agujero se les puede enchufar algo más . . .



Seguro que son lindos!



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> alguna especie de timer?



No



HADES dijo:


> Un MicroPLC!!!!!!



Nooo...............



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Convierte de pulsos a DTMF  ?



mmmm, Nop.......



franko1819 dijo:


> Probador de servos?




mmm, No, no maneja potencia. 



antiworldx dijo:


> Un lanza salchichas? Un pulpo polo cibernetico?




Next  ....................



Cacho dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser alguna herramienta de control o diagnóstico y la cápsula que tiene todo alrededor me hace suponer que va montada en un ambiente chico donde podría hacer un corto. Como está abierta no es impermeable, así que no trabaja ni bajo el agua ni en un ambiente agresivo.
> 
> 
> Ahora... qué es exactamente... ni idea.



mmmm, Más que controlar, genera uno que otro pulso.



julienalexander dijo:


> Ya se! Ya se!
> 
> Un Condensador de Flujo con puesta a tierra



Ya van a empezar con el Dr. Brown...



Helminto G. dijo:


> no! es de catodo multiple



LOL!!!  ...........
...........



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ahí está... es un condensador de flujo con puesta a tierra... desarrollado en torno a un 555 para hacer electrolisis al fenét con coca!





julienalexander dijo:


> Pero claro! Era tan evidente!





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Detente PECADR !



LOL!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...........



tsunamí115 dijo:


> alguna especie de inyector de señales ,seguidor de cables humm quizas




Si, es un inyector de señales para un Sintetyzador!!! 

http://musicthing.blogspot.com/2008/08/cute-free-hardware-upgrade-for-bc16.html

Saludos!!!


----------



## HADES (Jul 31, 2010)

Y entonces nos alargas el sufrimiento!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

adivine una es un inyector de señales para un Sintetyzador!!!


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

mmmm Ok, bueno tsunami ahora te toca a vos subir la siguiente imagen para adivinar que es

saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2010)

que es esto?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 14, 2010)

no es una de esas supuestas cajas de desbloqueo para celular que publican en la revista saber electronica?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2010)

pucha fue fácil , si es una caja des bloqueadora pero no de la  revista saber electrónica ,es el esquema universal lo copie al circuito de una pagina rusa ,tiene el max 323 ,me dio flojera y no le ise el pcb ,lo use para motorolas y como cable de datos en un samsung,sony  ,también lo use para leer EEPROM de estereos y un transeptor ,sirve para muchas cosas .
voy a poner algo mas difícil 
saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 14, 2010)

a mi no me sirvio para ni m***es, me sale mas facil pedir prestadas las cajas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2010)

el problema son las fichas,nada mas despues lo mas dificil son los driver rs323 para el aparato especifico


----------



## HADES (Ago 15, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es una de esas supuestas cajas de desbloqueo para celular que publican en la revista saber electronica?



bueno coyotin ahora a vos te toca poner la next imagen

saludos!

HADES


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Bueno, como veo que se olvidaron de subir la siguiente foto, voy a poner una yo:

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 9, 2010)

la boquilla de un lansaflamas?


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Que lanza llamas las lanza y se calienta a tº de casi 900º C, pero no es eso.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 9, 2010)

dyna-jet????????????????????

y agrego: http://www.beck-technologies.com/enginedynajet.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2010)

Eso es un motor , es el que utilizaban las bombas de los alemanes que bombardeaban Londres.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Si... ese es el modelo. El nombre verdadero de este tipo de motores es pulsorreactor. Son los motores a reacción más simples que hay. Yo estoy haciendo uno, el cabezal se puede ver en un album mio. Calculo que cuando esté terminado tenga entre 1 y 1.5 Hp.
Ahora estoy esperando que me llegue el aluminio que encargue para hacer dos roscas que necesito y el limitador de valvulas.

Saludos.

P.D.: te toca colgar la proxima foto
P.D.2: no lo vistes en mi perfil, ¿verdad? jajaja



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es un motor , es el que utilizaban las bombas de los alemanes que bombardeaban Londres.


 
Correctísimo,  las bombas eran las llamdas V1, fueron el primer misil balístico de largo alcance exitoso de la historia. Los ingleses lo llamaban abejorros por el sonido que producian producian (era posible oirlo a varios km de distancia). Estos pulsorreactores usaban flappers en lugar de valvulas margarita. 



La firma la cambié recien, no soy tan bol**o. ¬¬

Buenas noches, me fuí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2010)

Claro y se las oia de lejos , ya que de frente llevan la boca de entrada de aire con el flaper inmediatamente detrás , se les inyecta combustible , chispa > explosión , el flaper cierra y la explosión sale por atrás impulsando , por la velocidad se vuelve a abrir el flapper y vuelve a entrar aire , de nuevo combustible y chispa y así continuamente.

Esas bombas usaban alas estilo avión y necesitaban un "envión" opara arrancar.

Saludos !

P.S. A ver que busco


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 9, 2010)

nop, no lo vi en tu perfil, tengo por hobby el modelismo estatico, y he visto a muchos amigos foristas armar la v1, tanto la comun como la tripulada. por curiosidad recuerdo que lo busque en la wiki, y de ahi que conozco la forma del cosotroque ese jeje

que ponga foto el que quiera(2me???) no tengo nada pa poner ni me se ocurre que poner tampoco

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2010)

Puedo jugar?  jeje aqui les traigo esto... 

​


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

no es un calentador de pecera?


----------



## sammaael (Sep 10, 2010)

un foco de luz negra jaja no se stoy inventando


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 10, 2010)

es una canula para hacerle una enema a la suegra?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es un calentador de pecera?


Eh.... NOP!



sammaael dijo:


> un foco de luz negra jaja no se stoy inventando


Cerca 



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> es una canula para hacerle una enema a la suegra?


JAAAA No, pero tal vez sería divertido jeje naah, es broma, mi suegra es buena gente...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 10, 2010)

alguna especie de ojo mágico? o la lámpara de un flash?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2010)

Correcto, es un ojo magico!!!! y pensar que el coyote fue el que me dijo como se llamaban esas cosas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&hl=fr&v=8XnI8TIQt_k


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 10, 2010)

juaz! gané? y solo por la experiencia obtenida en este tema? (porque ya habíamos visto algo parecido antes... y en el radio club una vez apareció uno de estos en una caja jaja)...

bueno.. cedo mi turno porque no se me ocurre que poner. Pero cuando se me ocurra lo pongo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

es cosa dice plasma, el ojo maico no es de plasma y mas bien genera un arco de luz, 


voy:


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

¿Sensor óptico?
¿Sensor Magnético?
¿Algún tipo de pastilla magnética?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

no, no y tampoco tiene solo dos cm de largo


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Un conector para cargar un Sony Ericson W595!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Un conector para cargar un Sony Ericson W595


Yo no lo creería!!! 

Spam, spam, spam...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Un conector para cargar un Sony Ericson W595!!


para una gran cantidad de sony no solo ese, tambien k550 w760 w610.... etc, te va!


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bueno aqui les va esta... creo que sera dificil de adivinar que es


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

yo diria que unidad optica


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Si... pero quiero mas exactitud ^^


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

bueno, no conosco de modelos


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Aunque sea de que tipo de aparato es...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 10, 2010)

A mí eso me suena a que sea de o una wii o de un DVD


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

le voy maal dvd


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nop Josefe jeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

por lo esquisito que te estas poniendo me atreveria a decir que de blueray


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nop... se equivocan los dos 


Y no es Blueray


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 10, 2010)

De de un CD de audio??


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Si!  le acertaste Josefe!! Te toca!


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 10, 2010)

Va, pero quiero una respuesta detallada.


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 10, 2010)

Un control de tonos, o un generador de ondas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

Algo doble o estereo


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

¿Gabinete de ATX???
mmm, Interesante...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 10, 2010)

Es un filtro activo de dos canales.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nada, pero es stereo


----------



## Electronec (Sep 10, 2010)

Un amplificador estereo con el LM 386 o TBA 820 o etc.....

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 10, 2010)

TL081 en modo sumador, exactamente, y dos canales idénticos


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 13, 2010)

Veo que nada. Otra pista: Sólo digo que tuve que cambiar el nombre a la foto para subirla porque me decían que no la podía volver a subir porque ya la había subido.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

o sea que hay que revisar todos tus mensajes?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 13, 2010)

edito me equivoque


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

edito porque sigo dando respuestas jaja


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 13, 2010)

De fuente de PC no queda nada más que la carcasa, el ventilador y las conexiones de 220 (sólo la entrada)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh ya se... es un https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/274586/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2010)

La encontró nomás !


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

ahora si? gane? jeje seré generoso... paso...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2010)

yo! yo! yo! jejeje

Este de seguro está super facil


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

Es un sensor de fuerza (o presión) Flexiforce =)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Un alambre con memoria ?


----------



## maton00 (Sep 14, 2010)

un LDR smd


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 14, 2010)

Un consejo, que se suban las imágenes al servidor del foro, para no poder seguir la ruta del enlace.

Josefe17


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 14, 2010)

Un termómetro, y no oral...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Un consejo, que se suban las imágenes al servidor del foro, para no poder seguir la ruta del enlace.
> 
> Josefe17




Hey, yo adiviné, no seguí nada


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Es un sensor de fuerza (o presión) Flexiforce =)


Excelente!!! eso es exactamente


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 14, 2010)

Esto es un chiste más que una adivinanza. ¿Qué es esto?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 14, 2010)

eso es la flojera de no hacer un pcb


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 14, 2010)

Un puente aéreo (para los que no lo sepan, en España es una línea regular de aviones que conecta Madrid y Barcelona) 
MALOOOOOOOOO

Pues queda bien, no. Eso para cuando necesitas rectificar algo a 200 KM de cualquier tienda de electrónica.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah yo creí que eran soldaduras esperando soltarse en el momento menos apropiado...


¿Qué es esto?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2010)

Parece un rectoscopio u.u


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

¿Parece o estás seguro...?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Un torno de mano ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Parece o estás seguro...?


*PARECE*  Aunque pudiera ser un taladro como el que usan los dentistas...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 14, 2010)

También  parece una antena telescopica retractil motorizada.... automatica... mmm.. no se como se llaman...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

No, no es ni un taladro, ni un torno ni un... rectoscopio (_rectoscopio_.... qué es eso? )

Una pista: es un transductor.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2010)

Un medidor de presion?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

Estás cerca. Más o menos la mitad de la respuesta está buena.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 14, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No, no es ni un taladro, ni un torno ni un... rectoscopio (_rectoscopio_.... qué es eso? )
> 
> Una pista: es un transductor.



Entonces, es un...

...

Transductor!!! hno:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh el que se usa para inyección


----------



## thelscIVRF (Sep 14, 2010)

un inyector de algo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 14, 2010)

no es para una lavativa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

No no , mide presiones en las máquinas de inyectar plásticos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

Es un transductor de presión. No es el medidor en sí. Ratmayor y DOSMETROS fueron los que más se acercaron con las respuestas . 



(Esa manía de querer usarlo por donde no es... )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Transductores de presión 
*L*[SIZE=-1]a serie P500 de transductores de presión ha sido desarrollada *para la medida de presión* de plástico fundido a temperaturas elevadas[/SIZE]


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 14, 2010)

A todos se les pasa...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

_Un transductor es un dispositivo capaz de transformar o convertir un determinado tipo de energía de entrada, en otra de diferente a la salida. _

¿Qué parte del transductor analiza (o interpreta, o visualiza...) lo que está sensando... ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Física no te mezcles con la metafísica


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

Un sensor de presión...

Un transductor de presión....


Pero de ahí a decir que es un medidor...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> _Un transductor es un dispositivo capaz de transformar o convertir un determinado tipo de energía de entrada, en otra de diferente a la salida. _
> 
> ¿Qué parte del transductor analiza (o interpreta, o visualiza...) lo que está sensando... ?


 

Tiene galgas extensiométricas , convierte energía mecánica en energía eléctrica , conecto voltímetro y mido presión


----------



## sammaael (Sep 14, 2010)

me divierto con cada discucion suya jajajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 14, 2010)

juaz! mató 2 metros!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 14, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene galgas extensiométricas , convierte energía mecánica en energía eléctrica , conecto voltímetro y mido presión



Tú lo has dicho. No mides directamente con el transductor.

 Un termómetro digital *tiene* un sensor de temperatura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Nota: metafísicamente, transductor y sensor tampoco son lo mismo, pero cumplen funciones similares).


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya... ya.... dejen de pelear, vamos, la adivinanza de la paz!


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 17, 2010)

un supositorio para robot?


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> un supositorio para robot?


ajajjjajjajajajaj


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 17, 2010)

Una válvula de seguridad


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> un supositorio para robot?


La voz de la experiencia?  No ni se le acerca...


Josefe17 dijo:


> Una válvula de seguridad


Lejos de ser eso! =P


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

un accesorio para el encendedor del auto?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

No, aunque si calienta y podria estar relacionado con los encendedores...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

una ampolleta?
el casco de  una bala?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> una ampolleta?
> el casco de una bala?


 nada de eso! otra pista, lo usan los fumadores exageradamente modernos =P


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 17, 2010)

un elemento enciendecigarros, para celulares exoticos?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

Jamas he visto un accesorio asi... me te robaré la idea... o ya la patentaste?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 17, 2010)

ya existe!! es simila al de los autos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

hablando de patentar el otro dia vi que aca en chile el ausunto sale alrededor de 600 mil pesos chilenos y una burocracia pufff como se  fomenta el desarrollo tecnologico 


es una especie de pipa para poner elcigarro en la parte que esta mas amarilla puede ser por la nicotina ademas tiene como una pequeña perforacion para que salga un poco de humo supongo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ya existe!! es simila al de los autos


Adios a mi sueño de hacerme millonario con un invento estupido... 


sammaael dijo:


> hablando de patentar el otro dia vi que aca en chile el ausunto sale alrededor de 600 mil pesos chilenos y una burocracia pufff como se fomenta el desarrollo tecnologico
> 
> 
> es una especie de pipa para poner elcigarro en la parte que esta mas amarilla puede ser por la nicotina ademas tiene como una pequeña perforacion para que salga un poco de humo supongo


Estas cerca, pero no....


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

para fumar y si no te lo terminas lo guardas?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 17, 2010)

supresor de humo?


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 17, 2010)

hidraulic lifter, levanta valvulas hidraulico o vulgarmente conocido como buzo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

nada de eso!!! no pense que fuera tan dificil de adivinar


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 17, 2010)

Como que no es un levantavalvulas! ese es de los motores de arbol a la cabeza. Por que los hay que van al arbol directamente son moviles, pero este no es el caso, este es fijo. Hasta puedo ver ahi el orificio de alimentacion de aceite para que cobre rigidez.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Como que no es un levantavalvulas! ese es de los motores de arbol a la cabeza. Por que los hay que van al arbol directamente son moviles, pero este no es el caso, este es fijo. Hasta puedo ver ahi el orificio de alimentacion de aceite para que cobre rigidez.


Eso parece mas bien los componentes del capacitor de flujo  




 

Pero en realidad esa piecita que ven alli es el dispositivo atomizador de los cigarrillos electronicos! jajajaja​


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

juaz! eso si que es de la paz


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 17, 2010)

Quien sigue pues?

Observen la gran similitud...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 17, 2010)

pucha, sabia lo del atomizador del cigarrillo, puesto que tengo uno

pongan alguna imagen pa adivinar


saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 20, 2010)

jeje bueno, bueno, una mas facil...!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 21, 2010)

Una pieza del gran colisionador de hadrones? 




O de un cañón Gauss?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2010)

Nahhh, para nada en lo absoluto... u.u


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2010)

alguna especie de celda peltier??  no muy gruesas,,,,,lazer?????


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 21, 2010)

pufff......ni idea...
aunque estare averiguando 

bueno, pero para que se complique la cosa..que sean dos! para descubrir...es que si no lo pongo ahora, despues me olvido


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> pufff......ni idea...
> aunque estare averiguando
> 
> bueno, pero para que se complique la cosa..que sean dos! para descubrir...es que si no lo pongo ahora, despues me olvido
> ...


Eso parece una pieza de un laser... 

y dare una pista de la imagen que puse... Pueden verse chispas cuando funciona


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 21, 2010)

Es como un puente de arcos electricos?

Y meli, esas parecen juntas de tuberia.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 21, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso parece una pieza de un laser...
> 
> y dare una pista de la imagen que puse... Pueden verse chispas cuando funciona




¿Un ozonizador de aire?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Es como un puente de arcos electricos?


Pueden pareciarse arcos electricos, pero no es un puente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2010)

El de Ratmayor es un explosor ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2010)

Explo que?  nop, otra pista, se usa en las bobinas tesla...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2010)

es  una especie de aparato para medir la distancia que salta la chispa,así calcular la tencion de la bobina telsa?????????????


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es una especie de aparato para medir la distancia que salta la chispa,así calcular la tencion de la bobina telsa?????????????


En esta oracion se encuentra la respuesta  pero eso que ves ahi no sirve para medir nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2010)

aparato para medir la distancia que salta la chispa

cierto   no mide nada


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2010)

un encendedor para exentricos de las bobinas de tesla?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> pufff......ni idea...
> aunque estaré averiguando
> 
> bueno, pero para que se complique la cosa..que sean dos! para descubrir...es que si no lo pongo ahora, después me olvido
> ...



sera un soporte o pieza de soporte de un arma antiaérea?
la parte que esta debajo de la base,entre la torreta y los soportes?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2010)

lo de meli ha de ser el soporte de los pasamanos de un chimeco


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> un encendedor para exentricos de las bobinas de tesla?


seria divertido encender esos cigarros de transistores piratas con unas bobinas tesla, pero no, eso no es 

Meli, es lo que genera la luz en estos?


----------



## sammaael (Sep 21, 2010)

lodge... bobinas lodge a cada inventor sus inventos!!


----------



## HADES (Sep 21, 2010)

@meli: yo digo que es como una especie de rodillo y o eje de deslizamiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2010)

*Explosor* se llama el chispero ese de las Tesla Coils , los antiguos eran fijos (regulables) luego los hicieron rotativos asincrónicos y finalmente rotativos sincrónicos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Explosor* se llama el chispero ese de las Tesla Coils , los antiguos eran fijos (regulables) luego los hicieron rotativos asincrónicos y finalmente rotativos sincrónicos


Los conocia por spark gap o salta chispas, no sabia que tambien se llamasen asi  Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2010)

También se llaman explosores a los que usa el coyote para hacer explotar la dinamita


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2010)

haaa para la dinamita, si claro.....


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

y por fin lo de meli es...???? no hay pistas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> pufff......ni idea...
> aunque estare averiguando


 
bueno, pero para que se complique la cosa..que sean dos! para descubrir...es que si no lo pongo ahora, despues me olvido 

Ver el archivo adjunto 39861


Para mi eso es una Tee (léase derivación) de acero inoxidable para hidráulica


----------



## lubeck (Sep 22, 2010)

Para mi unos coples hechizos...
quizas de una tubería hidraulica...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 22, 2010)

Piezas del imán de un altavoz


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

@Josefe17: siempre estás apagado? jejeje es broma lo digo por tu avatar... 

lo de meli tambien parece un eje con una tuberia de lubricación...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 22, 2010)

Parece uno de esos lentes por donde pasan los lasers, pero mas casero 

jeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 22, 2010)

pues no se para que lo use meli, pero eso indudablemente es tuberia de acero


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 22, 2010)

Que conste que yo lo dije anteriormente...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 22, 2010)

y que paso con la amigaza Meli, ya ni sus luces... 
nos ira a dejar con la duda???


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 23, 2010)

perdon, perdon...como que me juiiii...

bueno, a ver....pista! (aunque no se que tanto va a ayudar jeje ), son piezas fundamentales para armar un ****** de rayos ******....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 23, 2010)

tubo de rayos catódicos? (ya mando cualquiera jaja


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 23, 2010)

jajaja cualquiera????

RESPUESTA CORRECTA!!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 23, 2010)

si? gané? y al primer intento! 

otra vez... paso jeje


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 23, 2010)

Guia de onda para microondas...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Todavia no veo en donde puede ir eso en un tubo de rayos catodicos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 24, 2010)

yo tampoco jeje me llamó la atención y busqué y busqué hasta el cansancio... (ma canso rápido) pero no lo encontré... yo creo que está chica nos "está cachando" jeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

Deberías saber, ya que adivinaste...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Deberías saber, *ya que adivinaste*...


Precisamente, si adivinó no tiene por qué saberlo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ... yo *creo* que está chica nos "está cachando" jeje





			
				Mí dijo:
			
		

> Deberías *saber* (eso), ya que adivinaste...




¿Se "cacha" ahora?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 24, 2010)

jeje no se... preguntale a Cacho


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2010)

Se rego la arena sin el coyote, espero no nos demande


----------



## Leitax (Sep 24, 2010)

mmm eso q*UE* publico meli (aunq se supone q*UE* ya lo adivinaron) se parecia a unos de los carretes de una maquina de coser de las vieeejas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 24, 2010)

...mmmnop creo que ni parecido... no es que sea un afeminado que se haya tomado muy a pecho el arte culinario de la cocina, solo que aca estoy mirando algunas cosas de una tía y los carretes que van del lado de abajo de la máquina de coser no se parecen.

así que si dice que es un tubo de rayos catódicos debe serlo jeje yo no encontré nada que diga que no lo es (tampoco que diga que lo es jeje)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2010)

bueno,si mi amiga dice que es   lo que es,no lo duden es eso,,,,,
declaración real del de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 25, 2010)

e groso el rey julien


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 26, 2010)

ehy....lo sabe de google imagenes...jejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 26, 2010)

así es ,tubo de rayos catódicos ,,,,,,,,by el fontanero


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2010)

made in mario jeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 26, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ehy....lo sabe de *google* imagenes...jejeje




Meli... ¿pusiste _tubo de imagen_ o _imagen de tubo_....?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 26, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> perdon, perdon...como que me juiiii...
> bueno, a ver....pista! (aunque no se que tanto va a ayudar jeje ), son piezas fundamentales para armar un ****** de rayos ******....


Mas o menos...
Son piezas de una valvula esferica de 3/4 que en esta página muestran como aprovecharla en dispositivos de vacío,
Dan un ejemplo con un tubo fluorescente y otro con un trc


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 26, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno,si mi amiga dice que es   lo que es,no lo duden es eso,,,,,
> declaración real del de su majestad el rey julien



palabra real,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



el-rey-julien dijo:


> así es ,tubo de rayos catódicos ,,,,,,,,by el fontanero



eso eso eso pshhhhh


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2010)

entonces el que ganó esta fue eduardo  le toca poner foto!


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 27, 2010)

bueno...digamos que tiene muchos usos, pero el que yo le doy es el de tubo de rayos catódicos...jejeje 
(listo! quedamos bien con todos jijij )


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 27, 2010)

foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto 
foto foto foto foto foto foto foto foto


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2010)

Que es? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 40118


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 27, 2010)

Está dificil porque la imagen no se ve


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 27, 2010)

es que no puso ninguna


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Está dificil porque la imagen no se ve


  Yo la veo perfectamente

La subo de nuevo por las dudas


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 27, 2010)

Es una foto que no se subió al server?


Ahora sí se ve: Parece un piercing... es algún tipo de sensor?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Ahora sí se ve: Parece un piercing... es algún tipo de sensor?


Si señor.  Pero como se llama o para que sirve?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 27, 2010)

¿Funciona con líquido? ¿Pertenece a un fluxómetro de vórtice?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 27, 2010)

no es lo que usaba edison para escuchar? (es sensor)


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2010)

Ni sirve para escuchar ni circula líquido.  Trabaja al vacío


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 27, 2010)

¿Un sensor de vacío?

(En todos las búsquedas relacionadas con una posible respuesta, me aparecen los tubos de Meli... por ahí va?)


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 27, 2010)

Parece un canal auditivo artificial


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 27, 2010)

algún dispositivo para fumar grassssssssssss?


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 27, 2010)

jajaja sensor dijo che!!!

mmmm....sensor de sonido?? ese maravilloso artefacto que muestran en SPRAYETE que te permite escuchar la caida de un alfiler desde la otra habitacion ...........


jajaja


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

Parece la boquilla de un sensor de aspiración o de un vacuómetro, ¿no?.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2010)

Negativo caballeros y caballeras. Es un dispositivo de alto vacio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2010)

Disculpe mi "inorancia" . . . pero yo lo utilizaría para clavarme una Quilmes en tirabuzón


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 27, 2010)

¿Sensor de algún tipo de radiación?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Disculpe mi "inorancia" . . . pero yo lo utilizaría para clavarme una Quilmes en tirabuzón


Y existen con forma de tirabuzón , pero no pude encontrar ninguna foto.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Sensor de algún tipo de radiación?


Te estás acercando.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 27, 2010)

Sensor de rayos Gamma?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2010)

Muy retorcida para guia de ondas . . . .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Muy retorcida para guia de ondas . . . .



Quia de partículas Retorcida?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Disculpe mi "inorancia" . . . pero yo lo utilizaría para clavarme una Quilmes en tirabuzón


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 28, 2010)

Hayyyy no puede ser que no sepan... es un cuernofono... jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

cuernófono


----------



## Leitax (Sep 29, 2010)

Jajajaja te la comiste!!! un cuernofono? como no me habia dado cuenta??


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 29, 2010)

Leitax dijo:


> Jajajaja te la comiste!!! un cuernofono? como no me habia dado cuenta??


(de que hay potencial, lo hay!! asi que cuidado AW)


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 29, 2010)

Jajaja... si me di cuenta...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya que Eduardo no pronuncia oficialmente al ganador (aunque parece que es Electronec), voy a subir algo por mientras.

¿Qué es?


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

un circuito araña????
araña electrónica???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

jajaja no 

Una pista: me ayuda a medir voltajes de ruptura


----------



## Leitax (Oct 4, 2010)

jajajaja un circuito araña???? lo dudo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya pués, que nadie tiene una idea de que pueda ser?

Si es un circuito muy simple...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Un tiristor ?

Un amplificador diferencial ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2010)

una hormiga electrónica¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

jajaj dale... no es ningún insecto, ningún arácnido ni ningún otro súbdito del rey julien 

Otra pista: Tiene 2 transistores PNP, 2 resistencias y un condensador de polyester.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 4, 2010)

Algo asi como un comparador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Rupturas maritales no avisa no?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

jajaja todavía no he hecho la prueba, pero quizá.... jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Sería algo así como :

-- "¡No tires tanto del cable que se va a cortar!"


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 4, 2010)

Coyotazos pues??? entonces que es?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 4, 2010)

un oscilador multibibrador?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

No oscila (bueno, tendería a oscilar si no le hubiera puesto ese capacitor), sino que entrega una constante eléctrica adecuada para que yo, con un tester, determine voltajes de ruptura de uniones semiconductoras...


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 4, 2010)

Entonces es una mini fuente pulsadora?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

No. No tiene nada que ver con pulsos. En los IC se utilizan muchos circuitos que cumplen la misma función, pero con una configuración diferente.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 4, 2010)

Una fuente de corriente?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

Exacto 

De 10mA.

Te toca subir foto


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 4, 2010)

ya subio la de su tercer brazo


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 4, 2010)

Usaste la Widlar? Les debo la foto pal ratito, pero no pasa de hoy... estense atento.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

No, no es configuración Widlar. No es ninguna configuración de las usadas comúnmente en los ICs, ya que encontrar transistores discretos de idénticas características es casi imposible.

Éste es el diagrama:





No me acuerdo como se llama ese tipo de configuración (hace tiempo que hice el circuito).


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

¿Qué es esto? (Y pregunto en serio, porque se me olvidó como se llamaba =P)


​


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 11, 2010)

el medidor de aceite para anti?, un fuete?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

jajaja no. Es metálico pero no serviría precisamente para medirle el aceite a Anti...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2010)

sensor de temperatura?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

No, no tiene nada eléctrico o electrónico.

Una pista: tienen un resorte.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tiene toda la forma de ser una aguja de acupuntura.... pero no creo que sea el caso...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2010)

una antena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

No, es mucho más grande que una aguja de acupuntura, y no es antena. Me la compré hoy ($5), y me va a ser de mucha utilidad cuando cometa alguna torpeza por distraído.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 12, 2010)

fotos de cerca de las puntas??? de lejos parece una termocupla


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

son unas minipinzas para agarrar esos molestos tornillos que se caen dentro del chasis...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Exacto! 







​


Te toca subir (=


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok... una facil... 

que es???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

¿Alguna pieza de un detector de humo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 12, 2010)

claramente es una lata de paté, hasta trae el abrefacil....


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

no...... y definitivamente no...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Una bocina...???


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 12, 2010)

Un tiristor                             .


----------



## Electronec (Oct 12, 2010)

¿Algun tipo de aislador de tensión elevada?

Saludos.


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 12, 2010)

a ver te tiro un par....

la parte de arriba de un termo para tomar mate  
la pieza de un equipo de medicina


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 12, 2010)

El núcleo interior donde se devana la bobina del altavoz. Vamos, el imán.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Un tiristor                             .



Efectivamente.... es un Triac para alta potencia especificamente como para 1000 A


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 12, 2010)

A ver esta                    :


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Una mente positrónica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Una válvula de transmisión ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> A ver esta :


La lampara de sala de la familia adams?

¿O será sto?


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 12, 2010)

Y lo que puso ratmayor, parece algo asi como el modelo teórico de el cerebro del coyote...


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 12, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una válvula de transmisión ?


Valvula si, pero no de transmisión.
*Era* de uso industrial.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Y lo que puso ratmayor, parece algo asi como el modelo teórico de el cerebro del coyote...



O uno de los esquemas de las trampas de Tom y Jerry... jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok , entonces el mercurio no tenía por finalidad dar iluminación , si bién brillaba 

Ver el archivo adjunto 40945

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 40945​Rectificadora multi-cátodo de calentamiento directo y placa líquida.


Ver el archivo adjunto 40951​
Esto es una regla, muy obvio, pero ¿ Para que sirve ?.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

No se ve la imagen, Fogo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No se ve la imagen, Fogo...


Desarmada                  .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Es una regla de cálculo logarítmica?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

No es la que se usa para calcular la regla de tres?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No es la que se usa para calcular la regla de tres?


Y unas decenas de cosas mas, entre ellas raíces cuadradas y cúbicas, logaritmos, anti-logaritmos, exponenciaciones, Etc. 
Esa es la versión "Escritorio", esta es la versión "Portátil"



Ambas me las regaló mi padre cuando empecé la escuela técnica, la primera de "Bambú" todavía la tengo, la otra de plástico me la robaron :enfadado:


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

Cuando tenia unos 5 años, le dañe una de esas a un tio mio, se la raye con mis colores y luego la agarre de "carrito" fue uno de los regaños mas "lindos" de mi vida... Triste historia...

A ver... que es esto? obviamente es una valvula, pero como se llama?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Panchita? Rosita? 


Ps... me doy... =P


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

Parece un descargador gaseoso, también llamado "Para-rayos"


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

No, de hecho son triodos o tetrodos, se uso mas que todo para aplicaciones de calidad y alta frecuencia...


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 12, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No, de hecho son triodos o tetrodos, se uso mas que todo para aplicaciones de calidad y alta frecuencia...


Es un nuvistor                        .


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es un nuvistor .


Correcto!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 12, 2010)

eeehh fogo ya cuéntanos un poco de ti... cuantos años tienes????


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> eeehh fogo ya cuéntanos un poco de ti... cuantos años tienes????


Sería una buena opción para adivinar 

Y estimando el conocimiento, la cantidad de post y cantidad de exorsismos, calculo unos 135 años


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Está dada en números imaginarios? Ecuaciones diferenciales? jeje


----------



## maton00 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tarda mucho en responder no???


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> Tarda mucho en responder no???


Estimando que los mensajes deben llegar a la via lactea y regresar, creo que es normal


----------



## lubeck (Oct 12, 2010)

> Tarda mucho en responder no???


Mmmm.. si...

bue.. lo intente!!!


----------



## maton00 (Oct 12, 2010)

si de la nada alguno de los que intentamos la odisea, muere....los demas echense a correr!!!
saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Quizá sea un número apocalíptico.... jejeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2010)

Vaya... Esos Nuvistores nunca los había oído...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Inventaban cada nombre raro para las válvulas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

*Nuvis* de *nuevos* , *tores* porque ya se acercaban los *transis*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sería una buena opción para adivinar
> 
> Y estimando el conocimiento, la cantidad de post y cantidad de exorsismos, calculo unos 135 años





Hammer Facer dijo:


> Está dada en números imaginarios? Ecuaciones diferenciales? jeje





maton00 dijo:


> Tarda mucho en responder no???



En realidad estaba roscando unos agujeros de un disipador en el taller.
Aunque no lo puedan crean, NO estoy siempre dentro del servidor del Foro, a veces salgo.  

Todo mi "Prontuario" se encuentra en el Foro, exceptuando mi edad por lisa y llana coquetería. 

Y si están pensando que mi documento de identidad está tallado en tablas de arcilla y escrito en sumerio, se equivocan, no por mucho, pero se equivocan.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 12, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y unas decenas de cosas mas, entre ellas raíces cuadradas y cúbicas, logaritmos, anti-logaritmos, exponenciaciones, Etc.
> Esa es la versión "Escritorio", esta es la versión "Portátil"
> 
> 
> ...


NO!!! 
Nunca había visto una!!! Aunque sea en una foto... la verdad, que me hubiera encantado tenerla... se me hacía que era mas parecida a un calibre 
Que loco... ahí tiene 2 Pi.... tiene cosas logaritmicas... ¡Y tambien lo podes usar cómo regla!
Me encantaría usarla en la uni... de rebelde que soy...
En estos momento me tengo que conformar con una de estas cosas modernas que me compré...
ya que estamos... ¿que es esto que me compré?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 12, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Nuvis* de *nuevos* , *tores* porque ya se acercaban los *transis*


Claro, igual que Transputer y Victrola


----------



## Jessy (Oct 12, 2010)

Una calculadora graficadora no?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 12, 2010)

hablando de reliquias....

esta fue mi primer computadora....






adivinen su capacidad en ram


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> hablando de reliquias....
> 
> esta fue mi primer computadora....
> 
> ...


Un increible kilobyte de memoria expandible a 2Kb... Wow....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Claro, igual que Transputer y Victrola


 

Vea , no me animo a transpolar 





Nepper dijo:


> En estos momento me tengo que conformar con una de estas cosas modernas que me compré...
> ya que estamos... ¿que es esto que me compré?


 

Un teléfono celular enooooorme como el zapatófono ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

[Trampa obtenida por google]La ClassPad 300 es la herramienta de aprendizaje matemático para la enseñanza del futuro: porque por primera vez se pueden combinar todas las ventajas y funciones de una calculadora gráfica con las posibilidades de aplicación de un libro de texto. Y todo con la comodidad, la clara disposición y el fácil manejo de una PDA operada por lápiz táctil.[/Trampa obtenida por google]


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> hablando de reliquias....
> 
> esta fue mi primer computadora....
> 
> ...



 te gane... esta era la mia.... heredada de mi papa, hasta que me la robaron en la escuela :enfadado::enfadado:






http://oldcomputers.net/trs80pc1.html


----------



## GomezF (Oct 12, 2010)

Bajon que te robaran esa calculadora :S


----------



## lubeck (Oct 12, 2010)

> te gane... esta era la mia....



tambien tuve una de esas y tenian si no mal recuerdo una interfaz para grabar en una casetera convencional...(me parece que es el dispositivo de la figura de arriba)

era una fx no se que... despues compre otra con teclado en las dos tapas y 4 lineas en el lcd... esa ya manejaba ensamblador... no recuerdo el modelo...

estaban geniales...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Radio shack TRS-80 pocket computer, yo no tenia la interface de cassette.... pero si tenia la impresora....  

Se programaba en Basic, posteriormente me compre el equivalente en Casio, la FX880P, esa aun la conservo...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 12, 2010)

era esta...

fue mi ultima de ese tipo...


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

yo tambien le entro!! adivinen que es:


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 20, 2010)

Un motor..........


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

Sensor con emisor de radiofrecuencia?


----------



## Electronec (Oct 20, 2010)

Algún tipo de sonda sub-acúatica?

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

no es motor! es parecido pero no es!

Imágen de un encoder-tacómetro (fuente Electrónica Pascual)


segun el sitio web http://colgadotel.blogspot.com/2008_06_01_archive.html






que es??


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 20, 2010)

Es una calculadora mecanica.

Yo ya la conocía, pero para el que no supiera que es, estaba muy facil mirando el nombre de la imagen o la marca.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

si asi es una calculadora mecanica!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

mmm.. a mi me parecía un lampara laser o algo laser..


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

Naaa, Es un dispensor multiple de Especias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Naaa, Es un dispensor multiple de Especias!



buenísima tu idea ,voy  a armar algo parecido ,pero que según  botón o  programa  actives    te saque  una porción   de especias ya lista para la olla ,
por ejemplo ''empanadas 1 k carne''    y  salga una mezcla  de especias   para empanadas 
''estofados de carne,4 personas'' 
''conejo a la cazadora''

así de esa manera mi esposa no  se olvide  de  ninguna especia (sal incluida) y yo dejaria de chillar a la hora de  la comida


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

que es esto??






que es esto??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2010)

cargador de baterias

amplificador de rf  eso es


----------



## Jessy (Oct 20, 2010)

Una bateria... o.o?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 20, 2010)

Es un respaldo de batería. Sirve para reemplazarla, pero no para cargarla.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 20, 2010)

cargador de baterias, tapale el 3g, o sea un tx/rx 3g y lo otro redondo un control de motor rotativo para antenas


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

el que dice 3G es una RRU Radio Remote Unit, es un transmisor RF que trabaja en frecuencia de los celulares, utilizada en 3G el que dice toyota es una bateria de respaldo como dice hammer!

no es cargador de bateria!!





esto que es??





que son?????


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

La primera foto parece una calculadora (tiene un boton +, otro - y otro para dividir)
El segundo parece un ecualizador viejo, jaja.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

esto que es???
si el primero es una calculadora, el segundo aun no lo adivinan??? y ahora le sumo este tercero!!! que es?


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> esto que es???



¿Un disco duro gigantesco?

¿Será la segunda foto una calculadora?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

si estas en lo cierto!! googleando a fulll???



LeonSK dijo:


> esto que es??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ambas son calculadoras!!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Jejeje.

¿y la tercera es un disco duro?

Edit:

Sí, sí lo es:






Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

y el ultimo es un disco duro!!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

¿De qué año es ese disco? ¿y cuánta memoria tenía?

jeje.

Saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

pero si no lo leias no lo ivas a pillar!!

del año 1975 tenia solo un par de megas y pesaba como 18 libras!!

cambiamos de tecnica!!!! mmmm lo que esta adjunto que es??


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Jajaja.

Yo busqué "giant hard drive" en google imágenes y saltó la foto. 

¿18 libras nada más? son como 8 kg ¿no? 
Yo creí que pesaría como 200 kg todo ese armatoste.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

y esto que!!!!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

¿algun tipo de memoría?

¿son las dos fotos de lo mismo?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

pues si te fijas en el disco gigante la mayor parte parece ser de aluminio, el aluminio es mas libiano que otros metales, quizas usaron aluminio por ser buen discipador de temperatura asi como hoy en dia!! bueno la pagina donde vi dice ese peso!

las dos fotos son la misma cosa, pero modelos diferentes!


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 20, 2010)

Me suena a emisor de radiofrecuencia, de telefonía concretamente


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Trampa:

En la URL de la 2da foto dice honda civic, ¿será la computadora de la inyección electrónica? ¿o la computadora de abordo (la que traen muchos autos hoy en día)?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

la verdad ambos son las  ECU de dos hon da civic!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Cerca, jeje. Hice trampa pero cerca


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

y esto que es??????



GomezF dijo:


> Cerca, jeje. Hice trampa pero cerca


acertaste porque es la computadora que controla todo!! la inyeccion, la presion de la bomba, todo


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Esa es una calculadora, sino me equivoco. En algun libro de primaria la tengo. Sino es eso ahora me fijo

Edit: la encontré, jeje sabía que estaba en el libro de C. Naturales de 9º. Es la calculadora de pascal. 

P.D.: ese tipo era un genio. Creo que la inventó a los 17 años.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

si es la calculadora de pascal!!!


y esto??


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Eso es un astro labio me aprece. Lo usaban para saber la fecha y para navegar


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

si pascal, asi mismo, en honor a su nombre hay una unidad de medida de presion en la admosfera, siempre en los pronosticos del tiempo escuchamos hectopascales,



GomezF dijo:


> Eso es un astro labio me aprece. Lo usaban para saber la fecha y para navegar



la verdad que no! segun la historia eso se construyo hace mas o menos 2100 años!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

e..... ahora investigo un poco


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

pertenecia a Arquímides.

alguna pista o te rindes amigo??


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Na, ya sé lo que es. Sé que es para seguir el movimiento de las estrellas y eso. Dame un minuto y te lo saco al nombre

Edit: ¿ANTICITERA? Nuevamente la respuesta estaba en el libro de 9º. El astrolabio no tiene piezas mecánicas (los engranajes).


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

estas cerca!!! muy cerca!!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Edit: ¿ANTICITERA? Nuevamente la respuesta estaba en el libro de 9º. El astrolabio no tiene piezas mecánicas (los engranajes).



¿Quizás sea esto?

Nombre completo: Mecanismo de Anticitera.

Hasta hay un articulo en wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mecanismo_de_Anticitera


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

Computador de Arquímides lo llaman!

Arquímedes nació hace 2,296 años, vivió en Siracusa, inventó un planetario que calculaba los movimientos de la Luna y de los planetas conocidos.
Se calcula que la computadora de arquímides se construyó hace unos 2100 años. Esta es una computadora analógica construida hace más de dos mil años, fué creada y utilizada para representar el movimiento de la Luna, y cinco planetas conocidos de la época. Esta computadora fué descubierta en Grecia por pescadores submarinos de esponjas en 1901
fuente:http://arukard.wordpress.com/2008/1...s-con-varios-siglos-y-milenios-de-antiguedad/

la verdad amigo gomesf eres muy conocedor, porque hay cosas que no son faciles de conocer!! saludos!!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Jajaja.

Miré demasiado dicovery chanel de chico, creo,  

Sé un poco de todo, pero sobre poco sé mucho.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

pues asi pues si amigo!! saludos!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

A ver, ¿qué este adjunto?

Pista: No es muy difícil si sabes sobre la 2da Guerra Mundial:


----------



## malesi (Oct 20, 2010)

¿Puede ser algo para escribir mensajes en clave?


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Sí, es para escribir mensajes en clave. 

¿alguno sabrá el nombre?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 20, 2010)

Es una máquina de cifrado Enigma.


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Es una máquina de cifrado Enigma.



No, ésta es una máquina enigma: 



Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 20, 2010)

Para encriptar en la 2da guerra


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 20, 2010)

Es una Hagelin M-209.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 21, 2010)

no se como se llama! ni idea!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 21, 2010)

Ese es el nombre León: Aquí hay información.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 21, 2010)

gracias hammer!! veo que si es m-209!!


----------



## GomezF (Oct 21, 2010)

Disculpen que me colgué. Hammer le dio al clavo, es una M-209. 

Ahora te toca subir la foto 

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 22, 2010)

aver, ya que se paro la actividad, adivinen


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2010)

algun rayoncito en una superficie recontra lisa a simple vista, pero visto bajo microscopio electronico se ve asi de grande. 

o tal vez sea uno de esos valles y cañones donde helminto hace sus coyotadas contra el correcaminos


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 22, 2010)

pues si, es un rayoncito, pero de donde.....

(la segunda idea no es descabellada, pero no, no lo es)


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Pero qué lindo cañón para recorrer en mi nueva camioneta Nissan Púa.
Hace falta una 4x4 con sistema RIAA de tracción para no quedarse estancado ahí 

Uy, pero qué de pavadas que me da por escribir a esta hora...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 22, 2010)

ok cacho si le atinaste pero no dijites lo que era....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2010)

sera?? y de serlo tenes que decir autor y nombre del disco(si no, no vale)


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 22, 2010)

naa no es para tanto conque diga el titulo de la pista basta...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ok cacho si le atinaste pero no dijites lo que era....


Claro que no. Porque no tengo ni idea de qué pueda ser 

@Zeta: Ahí está en el segundo número 23 de "Cosmic Slop", de George Clinton


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

Son las curvas de ¡Salvame Señor!


















x2


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> @Zeta: Ahí está en el segundo número 23 de "Cosmic Slop", de George Clinton



justito en funk??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2010)

Púaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 22, 2010)

pues no, no han atinado, je je, es donde va la pua, es un disco de vinil en vista microscopica, cacho te toca...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2010)

lo contrario seria


me superpuse con helminto


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Esta es bastante fácil, sólo que quiero nombres y fechas (porque soy mal tipo).
Es famosa, así que no es nada difícil encontrar los datos.

​


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2010)

Si no era la Colossus tenía que ser la Eniac ==> Y es nomás la Eniac

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ENIAC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2010)

Caineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

No vi el mensaje de Eduardo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Che... Con gente como Eduardo no se puede poner una fácil... Así no juego 

@2m:

​


Saludos y te toca, Eduardo.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2010)

A primera vista parece un reloj, pero hay algo raro en la escala...

Que es?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

Es un reloj calendario de la época de la Revolución Francesa?.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

No se me ocurre cómo darle una vuelta a la respuesta para que no quede muy obvia... Mejor me tomo un Termidor bien fresquito y sigo pensando.





Apenas se me ocurra algo lo posteo 

Qué lo tiró, hasta eso cambiaron. Decí que después apareció la iglesia y volvió todo a la normalidad, como Gregorio manda (sí, es sarcástico esto último).

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

Cacho, no se vale responder basándose en mi respuesta


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2010)

"Descubrí" esos relojes en este artículo.

Que se le va a hacer... querer hacer algo de manera racional rompiendo tradiciones tiene sus inconvenientes .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

¿Qué es esto? 



​


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

A primera vista, una brújula con un giróscopo, pero el riel ese no me termina de cerrar...
Me da toda la impresión de ser un instrumento de navegación, pero no se exactamente cuál.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

Una pista esta en la misma foto 

(No es instrumento de navegación)


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 22, 2010)

Buenas tardes, parece algun tipo de maquinita para marcar algun tipo de cinta o papel muy antigua (tipo letera que marcaba tiritas plasticas con las letras que uno indicara) si no es asi continuo tiroteando, un saludo.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

es una maquina de escribir pequeña o de mano!!


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 22, 2010)

si estoy en lo cierto, por tu sugerencia, VIROTYP algo que cuando giras el indicador marca, imprime o hace algo con la letra que esta indicada.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Sí señor...
http://www.typewritermuseum.org/collection/index.php3?machine=virotab&cat=ic
http://www.alpoma.net/tecob/?p=1081


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

quew es esto??


----------



## Electronec (Oct 22, 2010)

Un Kit de telescópio.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

no es un telescopio!

una pista: es un instrumento para medir!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

Un microscopio o.o?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

tampoco jess! es un instrumento de medicion


----------



## Electronec (Oct 22, 2010)

Un medidor de radiofrecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

tampoco!! les digo la marca y asi lo buscan en google! Troughton & Simms London


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

Sirve para medir el nivel topografico?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

si asi es jess!!!!
ahora te toca a ti


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

Solo dejen busco una imagen buena o.o


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

ok! tomate tu tiempo!!!!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

Que es


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> Que es
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41521



Es el hijo de Arturiiiiiito!   
RD-D2


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

que es eso??? es el transfuncionador del continuo 

lo vi en dude! donde esta mi auto?


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeje no es el hijo de artu y tampoco es un transfuncionador


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

Una radio con holograma para techo.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

No es una radio, pero si tiene holograma.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

seguro es una de las bombas del coyote! mmmm yo creo que es solo la radio sin el holograma


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

se rinden? (no, no es una bomba de mi coyotito )


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

una computadora holografica no se me doy!!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

^^u jejeje es un planetario portatil


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

ni ahi lo pille!! mmm tira otra!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

¿Que es esto?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

eso es un lente para mejorar la camara!!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

Si, algo asi . Convierte teléfonos en microscopio portátiles donde se pueden diagnosticar enfermedades


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

adivinan que es?


----------



## Jessy (Oct 22, 2010)

Un telescopio???


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

no! no es telescopio!

pista: Lutz Ferrando

bueno me voy! saludos! mañana les digo que es!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2010)

algo que ver con la optica seguro(tengo un local lutz ferrando cerca de casa)


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 23, 2010)

Antiguo nivel de terreno o jardineria, construido en bronce con basos de vidrio, al centro sobre su brazo rotula dice "france", importadopor lutz ferrando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2010)

[ESTILO-CACHO] Lo quiero con todos los datos , utilidad , año , fabricante , origen , diseñador , colores [/ESTILO-CACHO]


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 24, 2010)

no es la palanquita para el water?...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2010)

No no , se utilizó en la serie de "Misión Imposible"


----------



## sammaael (Oct 25, 2010)

es parte de uno de esos aromatizantes para autos... que se usaron en mision imposible?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Na na naaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 26, 2010)

eso parece un PTT


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 26, 2010)

¿Y qué es esto?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 26, 2010)

el taponcito de una pluma bic de lujo...


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 26, 2010)

No, lo que sí te digo que lo de la esquina es una carpeta con folios blancos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> eso parece un PTT


 

Sirve para comunicarse , ahora está plegado y lo llaman grillo


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 26, 2010)

casi le atine! pero cuando pusiste la foto con el PTT recien mas o menos me di cuesta de lo que podria ser!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

No tiene PTTeador , tiene un "flash"


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 26, 2010)

un zapatofono?....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Es un teléfono Siemens Italiano , diseño de Richard Sapper y Marco Zanuso del año 63 , lo interesante es que es plegable como los teléfonos celulares y que es una miniaturización o mejor digamos compactación de los componentes estandard de aquella época. O sea que dentro tiene lo mismo que un teléfono de aquella época , pero todo apretadito , incluido el marcador a disco giratorio (pero con tope interno , cada agujero del número tiene en el fondo un pulsador que al introcucir el dedo y girar hace el tope correspondiente a ese número).

Cómo no le quedaba lugar para el timbre , le pusieron una chicharra en la ficha que va a la pared , y justamente debe el nombre GRILO (grillo) por ese sonido.

Cambia la norma de la ficha de conección para cada pais o región.

Se cuelga al plegarlo o con el botón de flash a la derecha de la imagen.

Tengo uno blanco marfil 

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 26, 2010)

nooo....del año de la escarapela...jajaja
y lo usas???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Si si , lo tengo andando ! es una belleza (más belleza por dentro que por fuera ) , lo que quería era conseguirme un adaptador de pulsos a DTMF porque no puedo marcar pines o internos .

También me armé uno negro maaaaaas viejo todavía (ese lo hice con los pedazos de otros tres incompletos) y como ese negro tengo uno blanco incompleto que sería una rareza 








Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2010)

de un teléfono en desuso podes quitar  el ic de  DTMF,pues  no se consiguen esos ic nuevos ,con     pic también  lo    lo podes hacer ,pero    es mas difícil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Yo no pic . . . por ahora


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 29, 2010)

El adaptador se podría hacer con un contador que se active por un tiempo determinado cada vez que el voltaje de la linea cae (teléfono descolgado), osea, cada vez que detecta un pulso, y a la salida un generador dtmf.

Creo que no se precisaría más que un 555, un 4029 y un MC14408 o similar.

PD: Los generadores DTMF si se consiguen, en GM electrónica siempre tuvieron por lo menos (y no son caros).


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 10, 2010)

Bueno, para seguir con el juego, y ya que me conseguí varios de estos (ya sé qué son por suerte ), vamos a dejarlo para el juego.
Es bastante fácil:










Dejo también una foto del interior así es más fácil.


Saludos!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

¿Es un mezclador (sumador) de señales?


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 10, 2010)

Nop, pero vas más o menos encaminado.

Mucho misterio no tiene


----------



## HADES (Nov 10, 2010)

bueno veamos :

Opcion 1) Es un mezclador de señales? 

Opcion 2) es alguna especie de atenuador o modulador de señales? 

Opcion 3) es un pedal modificador con opcion para varias entradas?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 10, 2010)

No es un aparato de esos que le metes una señal y sacas varias? (no me acuerdo el nombre del aparato  )


----------



## HADES (Nov 10, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> No es un aparato de esos que le metes una señal y sacas varias? (no me acuerdo el nombre del aparato  )



ahhh en todo caso eso seria un Multiplicador de señales!


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 10, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> ahhh en todo caso eso seria un Multiplicador de señales!




Esoo!! jajaja gracias HADES!


----------



## HADES (Nov 10, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Esoo!! jajaja gracias HADES!



Pues bueno igual si es que es eso los creditos son de Franko 

saludos!


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 10, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Pues bueno igual si es que es eso los creditos son de Franko
> 
> saludos!




Jejeje creeria que si... creo que la explicacion que di ("Aparato que le metes una señal y sacas varias") apuntaba a un "Mulitplicador de Señales"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesante configuración de optoacopladores !

¿ Se fijaron ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Interesante configuración de optoacopladores !
> 
> ¿ Se fijaron ?



+1, Ese encapsulado cerámico los delata


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

Fijate que 4 fichas van conectadas a dos optos y éstos a su vez a un tercer opto y así sucesivamente. Y luego vuelve a escalar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Es un Spliter de potencia RF


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 10, 2010)

La presentación del gabinete, el montaje superficial y tipo de impreso además de los conectores me dan a pensar que es algo de rf... pero no me suena lo de los optoacopladores... ¿transmisión de datos?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 10, 2010)

Será un switch de alta aislación?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.minicircuits.com/cgi-bin/modelsearch?model=ZN12PD-17&search_type=info


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 11, 2010)

un spliter de rf como dijo tacatomon puede ser jeje ... de banda recontra ancha, claro...


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 11, 2010)

No te creas que de banda tan ancha, llega a los 200MHz nada más, no es nada del otro mundo. 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Es un Spliter de potencia RF



Coooooooooorrecto 
Justamente es un divisor de potencia para RF.
Tengo varios de estos, ayer llendo a trabajar paso por afuera de un campo donde Claro (Ex CTI, ahora Telmex creo), tiene las células para los teléfonos celulares, y habian tirado un rack entero de una célula, hablé con un flaco de ahí y me dijo "sacá todo lo que quieras, esto ya es tecnología vieja".
Iba con la caja de herramientas en la moto, asique entré a desarmar y me traje de tooooooooodo.

Básicamente me encontré uno de estos racks tirados enterito enterito:








La configuración de los optos me parece que es porque es bi-direccional (es divisor-combinador):







PD: Varios estuvieron muy cerca eh!


Le toca a Taca nomás


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 11, 2010)

rayos! no me fije! asino yo lo pegaba!! tambien he desmantelado esos en nodos de tigo y personal aca en paraguay! por el tema de 3G ya estan sacando esos equipos viejos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 11, 2010)

claro... además hay un detalle administrativo... después de cierto periodo de tiempo, para la empresa esto ya no vale nada (periodo de amortización) y para manetener el universo en armonía compran "nuevo", tiran lo "viejo" y así, a veces, inventan utilidades... pero solamente para mantener el universo en armonía, insisto...

qué sería de nosostros sin las grandes empresas?

mientras esperamos la foto del amigo aca dejo una facilita facilita...


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 11, 2010)

yo *QU*iero poner algo!!! 

saben que es???

es facil! porque dice la marca! y el modelo, esto hasta que tacato ponga algo!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 11, 2010)

es un multiplexor SDH de nueva generación con soporte a interfaces 2Mbit/s, 34/45Mbit/s, Ethernet/Gigabit Ethernet y SDH hasta STM-64. Con una estructura totalmente modular, opera en multiples anillos y punto a punto.

qué otra cosa podría ser?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 11, 2010)

bien ahi! era facil looo!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 11, 2010)

jaja veo que te tiras por el lado de la tecnología, lo nuevo y blah blah blah... entonces... qué es lo de mi foto?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 11, 2010)

la verdad no se bien que debe ser!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> jaja veo que te tiras por el lado de la tecnología...entonces... qué es lo de mi foto?


Mis inútiles mañas están obligándome. Gustoso respondo aquí, fácilmente ocultándolo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Parece para papeles eso . . . mimeografo , impresora , plegadora , destructora . . . 


Ver el archivo adjunto 42794


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2010)

Una lijadora manual?


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 11, 2010)

una empaquetadora o envolsadora...algo de eso?


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 11, 2010)

A mi me parece algo que empaca cosas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 11, 2010)

Una multicopista...


----------



## canandonga (Nov 11, 2010)

Es un MIMEOGRAFO


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2010)

¿Todas las anteriores?

Por cierto, buenos Días...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, no... Ahora hago un berrinche 
Yo lo posteé "no muy explícitamente" y todos los demás mandaron "mimeógrafo" así nomás...

Yo así no juego 

Saludos
PS @Tacato: ¿Y la foto? ¿Y Candela?


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 11, 2010)

Una Pastalinda?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2010)

Ya tendré tiempo para una fotico...
Eduardo, Vaya que si es eso, ahora mismo lo compro pa`la cocina!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 11, 2010)

Esto no es difícil:

Qué es?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 11, 2010)

Alguna especie de antena?


----------



## HADES (Nov 11, 2010)

mmm optaria algo mas de Fisica ya que tiene Barillas de cobre con al parecer un Zener (o diodo de Germanio) y dos Resistencias? tal vez optarias algo de RF?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 11, 2010)

Sí. Creo que son diodos de germanio. Parece una etapa de RF, y esas varillas parecen algún tipo de antena... quizá un resonador, un circuito oscilador...


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 11, 2010)

Medidor de ROE (o SWR)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 11, 2010)

Eduardo +1 
Es un viejo medidor de ROE que construí ya que los comerciales eran muuuuuuuy caros


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 11, 2010)

Bueno, ya que estamos para seguir el juego, algo medio antiguo que tengo por ahí:










Tiene dos válvulas dentro, y dos trafos. Toma a 220v, y el coso redondo de arriba a la derecha es un presunto multivibrador.

Fecha de construcción: 1921


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 11, 2010)

Una central telefónica de alta gama y tecnología?????

Chiste aparte, una belleza lo que tenés, felicitaciones!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Un probador de válvulas ¿


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 11, 2010)

Nop, no es un probador de válvulas.

Fijate que no tiene ningún instrumento de medición tipo voltímetro/amperímetro como sí tendría un probador de válvulas


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 11, 2010)

un generador de señales muyyyyyy antiguo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

¿ El vibrador es un elevador de tensión para las válvulas ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2010)

es una radio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Y en ese zócalo va la antena ?


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 11, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ El vibrador es un elevador de tensión para las válvulas ?



Es lo más probable, ya que es una especie de relé con un contacto NC en serie con la bobina. Solo posee dos bornes.
Calculo que eso iría en serie con el primario de un transformador elevador (alguno de los dos que hay dentro) y a su vez en serie con una batería, para poder usarse donde no hubiera red eléctrica.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y en ese zócalo va la antena ?



Creo que sí. Es un zócalo de 4 pines, uno más grueso (creo que es un zócalo para una válvula 45 o 2a3), de los 4 pines solo 3 tienen conexión.

Las válvulas de adentro son RCA 748 y 709.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2010)

un telégrafo o  algo así ?? radio telégrafo¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yo una vez arreglé una *RADIO PORTATIL VALVULAR*  , si así como lo leen , llevaba una batería de 47 Vdc , o dos , no me acuerdo y otras dos pilas enooooormes de 1,5 Vdc para filamentos , válvulas miniwatt.

Y en realidad no tuve que arreglarle nada ya que funcionaba perfecta , le tuve que adaptar transformadores y el problema fué con los filamentos ya que eran cátodos directos y zumbaba .

Al final había quedado bien y con todo adentro 

Saludos !


----------



## luchosexto (Nov 11, 2010)

Para mi es un telurímetro (intrumento usado para medir la resistividad del suelo y las resistencia de las puestas a tierra).Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2010)

no sera un instrumento  medico para ????usado en audiometria???


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola chicos 

soy bastante novato en electronica pero creo que lo de DJ-Glenn es una laminadora, sirve para unir dos o barias laminas de vinilo, pvc, transportador de vinilos... entre si, a traves de un rodillo caliente y la manibela hace abanzar las laminas mientras en rodillo las calienta y presiona

SALU2 me parece muy divertido este tema


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 12, 2010)

No pongo las manos en el fuego, pero podría ser una Radiola o una Aeriola.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 12, 2010)

Yo diría que es una copiadora laser color multifunción... pero canandonga, dosmetros y josefe17 acertaron... y chacho también.... De casualidad recordé que en la primaria teníamos un aparato de estos en el aula (en esa época una fotocopiadora era inaccesible para una escuela pública). Lo de la pastalinda o fabripastas era bastante cercano jeje sobre todo porque cuando puse esa foto no sabía si buscar un mimiografo o una fabripasta jeje

lo de @black-tiger1954 es un roímetro / wattimetro!!!

luchosexto eso que describis es en caso de reventarlo contra el suelo?

La foto de Eduardo se parece mucho al Doctor Zoidberg...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2010)

¿Leíste _mi post_, Glenn?
Ahora leélo de nuevo, pero tomá sólo la primera letra de cada palabra 

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Mis inútiles mañas están obligándome. Gustoso respondo aquí, fácilmente ocultándolo.


 
no lo entendía jaja hasta revisé el código fuente de la página jaja


----------



## gca (Nov 12, 2010)

*M*is *I*nútiles *M*añas *E*stán *O*bligándome. *G*ustoso *R*espondo *A*quí, *F*ácilmente *O*cultándolo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> no lo entendía jaja hasta revisé el código fuente de la página jaja


 Bueeeeeeno... Es que no quería hacerlo muy obvio. 
Y en el mensaje siguiente ya tiraron "mimeógrafo", así con todas las letras 


Saludos


----------



## sjuan (Nov 12, 2010)

eso debe ser un radio de los viejos o para que los "phones"


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yo posteé por ahí atrás algo, pero no lo acertaron:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/384719/ _


Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y qué es esto?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41806


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 12, 2010)

josefe 

¿eso es un aparato electronico?

yo diria que es algun soporte para algun componente por ejemplo para algun led

SALU2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2010)

párese un  láser


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 12, 2010)

es un moderno WC 

SALU2 perdon por la broma pero me divierte mucho este post anque no tenga mucha idea


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nada de lo dicho. Lo saqué a pedradas literalmente de donde iba porque esto estaba atascado y a su vez bloqueaba el dispositivo donde se alojaba (función para la que estaba diseñado) y no permitía que realizase su función.

Josefe17


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2010)

siempre     sobran piezas,es inevitable


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 13, 2010)

Chaplin siempre llevaba uno...


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 13, 2010)

De un paraguas?


----------



## HADES (Nov 13, 2010)

Hasta donde recuerdo era un baston....................

que un protector para punta de baston?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

La tapita de un portaminas?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 13, 2010)

No creo HADES, porque dice Josefe que es para bloquear algo... y lo primero que se me ocurrio fue un paraguas... aunque se que llevaba un baston


----------



## HADES (Nov 13, 2010)

Que un sacapuntas de baston?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 13, 2010)

es sacapuntas pal bigotito


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 13, 2010)

No, y ya no doy más pistas.

No afila nada.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

*No* afila *nada*. O sea que *sí* afila *algo*....


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 13, 2010)

No afila algo, si te pones así (dita lógica)


----------



## GomezF (Nov 13, 2010)

No sé si Chaplin fumaba, pero me parece la pieza de un zippo, . No sé porqué jaja


----------



## HADES (Nov 13, 2010)

a ver y que tal una pieza que es parte de un cuerpo mecanico? pero sigo sin darle

PD. mi pregunta seria como tiene relacion con chaplin


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

HOLa

¿el pulsador del mecanismo de apertura de la tapa de un relog de cadena?

aunque el relog *QU*edara echo pedazos, pobre relog jejejeje


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nada de eso, la relación con Chaplin es de homonimia.


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

vale pues muy facil si la relacion con la palabra chaplin es de homonimia ese objeto se llama chaplin


SALU2


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Ni idea...


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

¿es un bombin?


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 14, 2010)

¡Bingo! Romeoqwerty, es el bombín de una ceradura de un cajón de clase que estaba bloqueada con una llave rota, cerrando asiduamente el cajón. Fue reventada a pedrazo limpio (saltaron los tornillos de un golpe seco) y se abrió el cajón, mostrando su contenido: un Evangelio del 2004. Tanto para tan poco...


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

jejejejejejejej que bueno macho por que resulta que soy cerrajero jejejejejejeje

SALU2

bueno , adivinen 






SALU2 creo que os sera muy facil me a echo ilusion acertar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

parece  un  contador de frecuencia o   algo asi  
saludos

PD: 
    romeoqwerty  saludos yo también   soy aficionado  a  los peces ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

no

 SALU2


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Sí, parece un frecuencímetro.... pero con sólo tres displays...?


Ya respondieron que no....


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

estais muy muy frios


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Un circuito de un termómetro digital??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

es esos aparatitos para medir  revoluciones  con   luz laser ?

tiene algo  que ver con peces ?


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 14, 2010)

Algún sintonizador o modulador de RF


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

vaaaaaa tiene que ver con liquidos


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

generador de patrones?


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

no tiene que ver con RF ni es generador de patrones


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Medidor de PH para piletas,etc?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

peces peces   ,ya se es un medidor de ph


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

ahiva rey te an quitado la vez por segundos lo siento

enorabuena franko

te toca
SALU2

p.D. por cierto es un proyecto que quiero realizar en breve


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

eso me pasa por dudar,bueno   le toca a franko  poner   la siguiente  imagen 
saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bueno... He aqui... bueno... adivinen


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

Salvamanteles o salvaencimeras?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Noooop jjejej 




Salvamanteles? que es eso?


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

Donde se ponen las sartenes u hoyas calientes para no estropear los manteles o las encimeras


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahh  otra palabra para mi diccionario  jeje


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

siempre tiene esa forma o es flexible?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Siempre mantiene la forma...


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

se usa en cocina?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

No doy mas detalles de nada  jejejeje


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

es un porcionador de espaguetis de diseño?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

es un alambre retorcido


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sii jejeje acertaste romeoqwerty  te toca de nuevoo


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

jejejejejeje

aver que ago ahora

bueno aqui va 
es una foto echa por mi


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

calefactor de taza usb


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

que pijotada verdad ?

enorabuena

cortesia de una pizeria


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

ok busco algo y vuelvo


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 14, 2010)

esperamos impacientes


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

tiene que ver con telefonia celular


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

es otro alambre retorcido ,esta ves en forma de cilp ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

el clip es referencia de tamaño, lo importante es el circuito...


----------



## malesi (Nov 14, 2010)

La antena del teléfono.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

no, mas abajo....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

amplificador de rf del telefono ?  + un cilp de alambre retorcido


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

no, el amp. de rf esta sobre la placa y es un pleito sacarlo


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Una especie de sintonizador?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

no, estan en la etapa incorrecta...


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oscilador? (completando 15 caracteres)


----------



## electrodin (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola a todos, este jeugo esta muy interesante, se aprenden cosas con solo verlas.

yo diria que es el circuito de proteccion de la bateria de celular, contra sobre-descarga(va dentro de la bateria


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

El amplificador de video-clip?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 14, 2010)

ahhh ya se... es una foto tomada con con teléfono celular!!!

lo de romeoqwerty será un hub usb o una lectograabadora de dvd por usb?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

electrodin llegando y adivinando, exactamente es el circuito de proteccion de la bateria de un sony (y un clip)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

regulador de voltaje de bateria + un cilp de alambre retorcido


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

le ganaron de nuevo su alteza


----------



## electrodin (Nov 14, 2010)

que bueno que le acerte es que ya habia desarmado antes unas baterias je je 

como no tengo ninguna foto, dejo que Helminto decida.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

en internet hay muchas....
pues es tu turno ya sabras si lo sedes o no


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Quizá lo tiene que pensar un rato... espera un poco...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

pero  le atine al clip ¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
otra ¡¡ otra ¡¡ otra ¡¡


----------



## electrodin (Nov 14, 2010)

a ver si aun estoy a tiempo ....


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

sensor de temperatura?


----------



## electrodin (Nov 14, 2010)

nop,  pero si es un sensor...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Sensor de detonación?


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 14, 2010)

Sensor de proximidad inductivo


----------



## electrodin (Nov 14, 2010)

correcto Eduardo, vi uno de estos en un cargador automatico de baterías industrial, el sensor hall, era para sensar la velocidad del motor diesel.

 es tu turno Eduardo.


----------



## sjuan (Nov 14, 2010)

un sensor de presion


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 14, 2010)

Esta es una máquina construida en 1770, lo que se ve no es una persona sino un "robot" que formaba parte de la máquina.    
La pregunta es: Que hacía y como lo hacía?


Lo que hacía es bastante evidente, el asunto es como lo hacía.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

es un automata que juega ajedres y creo que no le han ganado funcione mediante mecanismos y contrapesos


no es robot, es automata


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 14, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> es un automata que juega ajedres y creo que no le han ganado funcione mediante mecanismos y contrapesos
> no es robot, es automata


Lo primero es correcto: Un automata que juega al ajedrez. 
Lo segundo es incompleto, porque para analizar las jugadas en ese espacio (y en 1770!) hacía falta mas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

pues es un mecanismo similar al de un reloj pero mas complejo, su sistema de jugadas era logico apartir del peso de las piezas, por eso lo dificil de ganarle si funciona de otro modo pues he vivido engañado, eso es todo lo que se


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 14, 2010)

Hubo varios "automatas ajedrecistas". El del dibujo que puse corresponde a uno que iba mas allá del análisis mecánico.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

a entonces paso, no lo conosco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2010)

Turco - Wolfgang Kempelen - fraude

> Tenía un chongo adentro


----------



## romeoqwerty (Nov 15, 2010)

si una simple marioneta 

me acavo de despertar y lo primero es mirar este tema

SALU2


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Turco - Wolfgang Kempelen - fraude
> > Tenía un chongo adentro


Si señor! Era un fraude.

Lo saqué de acá http://www.cabovolo.com/2008/07/el-ajedrecista-turco-la-primera-mquina.html

Hubo otros que jugaban de verdad, como este. Y creo que anteriores tambien, pero no pude encontrar ningun link.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2010)

Va una 

¿ Cómo se llama ese mecanismo compuesto por todos los cosos con tapas anaranjadas y para que sirve específicamente?


----------



## sjuan (Nov 15, 2010)

no se como se llame pero debe ser para limpiar o filtrar el agua


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2010)

No.

Primer pista . . . .  deben funcionar todos juntos e identicamente.


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 15, 2010)

Es el sistema de compuertas de una presa...


----------



## maton00 (Nov 15, 2010)

compuertas de mar, para evitar inundaciones en lagos o ciudades pesqueras,
compuertas para canales de barcos (panama)
saludos!!


----------



## HADES (Nov 15, 2010)

Extractores de Petroleo del mar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Es el sistema de compuertas de una presa...


 
no , ni cerca



maton00 dijo:


> compuertas de mar, para evitar inundaciones en lagos o ciudades pesqueras,
> compuertas para canales de barcos (panama)
> saludos!!


 

no , aunque si tiene que ver específicamente con barcos 




HADES dijo:


> Extractores de Petroleo del mar?


 

no , tampoco ni rozando

 sigo gozando


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 15, 2010)

Sirve para remolcar barcos?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2010)

una exclusa????


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 15, 2010)

No sera para controlar el nivel de un dique seco?



lubeck dijo:


> una exclusa????



El sistema de un exclusa-do? jajaja


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2010)

> El sistema de un exclusa-do? jajaja



un mega Exclusa-do para barcos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Sirve para remolcar barcos?


 
No los remolca




lubeck dijo:


> una exclusa????


 
tampoco




antiworldx dijo:


> No sera para controlar el nivel de un dique seco?
> 
> El sistema de un exclusa-do? jajaja


 
Algo por ahí . . . 




lubeck dijo:


> un mega Exclusa-do para barcos


 

Para los que andan "sequitos"


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 16, 2010)

Es para sostener el mar y no se vaya al espacio exterior...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

Una especie de muelle para amarrar o acercar los barcos????
o levantarlos como un gato y sacarlos  del agua o para botarlos???...

me doy....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Una especie de muelle para amarrar o acercar los barcos????
> o *levantarlos como un gato y sacarlos del agua o para botarlos*???...
> 
> me doy....


 
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

http://www.tandanor.com.ar/Espanol/Syncrolift/Syncrolift.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Es lo que yo insinueeeeeeé!!




> El complejo Syncrolift es una gran plataforma de elevación que se opera por medio de un grupo de guinches electromecánicos que llevan la plataforma a nivel del piso. El buque a ser puesto a seco se ubica sobre boogies a lo largo de su eslora , y asi es *remolcado* sobre rieles a las gradas de trabajo a traves de un carro de transferencia con movimiento hacia los lados....




:cabezon::cabezon:




Lubeck: te toca postear foto


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 16, 2010)

mmm, Estaba seguro que era la mía... Ni pex


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

una facil... facilita...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2010)

es un condesador de flujo,,,no?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 16, 2010)

Alguna especie de juego? Motor?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

> Motor?



mmm... mas o menos pero no...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Prototipo de motor paso a paso? Modelo de la estructura de una molécula de benceno hecho con electroimanes?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 16, 2010)

Algun tipo de generador? 

Lo digo porque veo un amperimetro  jejeje


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

> Algun tipo de generador?


mmm... mas o menos pero no....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Un de-generador?


----------



## sjuan (Nov 16, 2010)

algo como un motor para hacer girar fierros en el centro????

un genrador de campo magnetico antigravitacional???jajaja


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ya se, ya se! lo que usa el pentagono para atraer a los OVNIs! Tiene hasta la forma del pentagono


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Siiiií! Un pentágono con un lado de yapa....


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 16, 2010)

Eeeeemm... Eeeeemmm bueeno... Eeeeemmm es invisible ese lado


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

no... una pista...  mmm sammaael puede que la haya visto....

es al que he visto muy interesado en eso...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Un Tesla coil miniatura?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 16, 2010)

Alguna eXpecie de resonador o algo así?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Generador de ozono?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

> Un Tesla coil miniatura?



no se que sea un tesla coil... pero podria decirse que si es de la marca Tesla....

jejeje. ya vi que es un tesla coil... mas o menos pero no...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2010)

Un magneto                  ?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

estan bien cerca....

una ultima pista.... en términos coloquiales diría que eres moderado si hablas de ella...
(no en el sentido estricto de la frase)...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Es una casa... ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2010)

El famoso motor alternativo ?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

> El famoso motor alternativo ?


No... 



> Es una casa... ?


imagino que no... no veo la foto pero mas relación con un submarino que con una casa... 
ya que ponga el link sabran a que me refiero...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2010)

Un transmisor ?  a iman ?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2010)

Te estas alejando 2M....

observen bien el dispositivo tiene algo muy peculiar o mas bien le falta algo... 
muy diferente a cualquier dispositivo... eléctrico o electrónico...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 16, 2010)

Un receptor de ondas de radio?


----------



## sjuan (Nov 16, 2010)

un detector de campo magnetico?
 como un radar????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2010)

alguna especie de generador ?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 17, 2010)

Es un microstargate!!!!

jajaja 
No, ya en serio, tiene toda la pinta de los inductores para un motor de pulsos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 17, 2010)

no sera uno de esos supuestos generadores de energia electrica que toman algo del espacio????? tipo, genera energia gracias a un movimiento del soflesma de marte jeje


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 17, 2010)

Es un Magnetstromapparat


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2010)

> Es un Magnetstromapparat




siiiiiiiiiiiiii...

es un motor, un generador, eres moderado si se habla de la maquina de movimiento perpetuo (podria decirse que de eso trata) y le falta alguna fuente de alimentacion....

http://xiquitin.blogspot.com/2010/03/aparato-de-energia-de-punto-cero.html

te toca black tiger


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 17, 2010)

Esta no es para nada complicada.
No sé si preguntar que es, o para que se usa, ambas respuestas serían válidas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 17, 2010)

Mucha resistencia bobinada veo ahí...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2010)

Un BNC , dos fichas banana , una selectora , resistencias varias

Carga fantasma para calibrar amplificadores de audio ?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 17, 2010)

también me tiro por la carga fantasma para ajustar amplificadores de audio.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 17, 2010)

Una pista: si miran bien, del otro lado de las resistencias, se alcanza a ver 2 conectores más.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2010)

Un waka waka... o no se como se llaman... los que hacen un efecto en el audio...


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 17, 2010)

Una sonda prostatica???


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 17, 2010)

no se que sea pero me recordo los sintonizadores de torreta...
(se que eso no es)


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

Parece una carga fantasma, pero para amplificadores RF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2010)

No creo RF no hay cables coaxiales


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 17, 2010)

Una pista más ya que en la foto no se aprecia bien: la placa impresa es un recorte de una placa madre de pc.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No creo RF no hay cables coaxiales


Si vieras las que usabamos en el taller para probar los radios motorola


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2010)

Como se liberan o programan los Radius P110 ? . . .  tengo el par


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 17, 2010)

ejem... no quiero decirlo yo pero...., volvemos a la foto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2010)

Vamos a presionarlo a Black Tiger  . . . los cables de la selectora son demasiado finos y no se condicen con la potencia de las resistencias , a menos que sea para tensiones algo altas


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 17, 2010)

el bnc va directo a los banana, asi que de esas terminales solo es referencia supongo que algo debe medir, la potencia para lo que estan les resistencias supongo que la maneja en los conectores de debajo de las resistencias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 17, 2010)

El Radius P-110 de motorola se programa con un interfaz "RIB" fácil de hacer. Dependiendo de los canales que se supone tienen (intercambiá las perillas de volumen y canales para evitar el tope y tener más canales) los podes programar. A veces no te deja programar más de los que tenes a la mano, pero "liberandolos" podes programar hasta 16 canales según el modelo. Ahora, hay P-110 de VHF y de UHF. Yo por ahí tengo uno de U y creo que va de 430 a 470 mhz, no recuerdo. La versión yankee es el GP300... bueno amigo... suerte en tu búsqueda... seguimos con la foto...

yo sigo pensando que puede ser una carga para bf y el conector bnc debe ser para conectar a algún instrumento.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 18, 2010)

Uh, no pensé que les iba a costar tanto. Les digo que el BNC lo conecto al osciloscopio, y las fichas banana van al tester. Miren que también hay un pequeño interruptor y un LED.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 18, 2010)

Algo para medir el Vpp?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cuando lo uso, mido DC con el multímetro y AC con el osciloscopio (en el rango de 50 mV aproximadamente). No es alta tensión, todo lo contrario, son bastante bajas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 18, 2010)

pos... me doy....

al menos le acerté con lo del bnc... de primera pensé decir que era para conectar a un frecuencímetro u osciloscopio... pero para no pecar de bruto me limité a decir que es para conectar algún instrumento...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nueva pista: mido +12 +5 +5 +3.3 -5 y -12


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 19, 2010)

esas son las tensiones de una fuente de computadora.... pero todavía no se me ocurre que es...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> esas son las tensiones de una fuente de computadora.... pero todavía no se me ocurre que es...



Justamente, es un probador de fuentes de PC.
Conecta directamente el conector de la fuente al conector de la placa que tiene las resistencias de potencia, al mismo tiempo prueba tensiones con carga y rizado.

Ingenioso


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 19, 2010)

> Justamente, es un probador de fuentes de PC.
> Conecta directamente el conector de la fuente al conector de la placa que tiene las resistencias de potencia, al mismo tiempo prueba tensiones con carga y rizado.


Siiiiiii, tal cual. El interruptor hace el "on" de las fuentes ATX, usé un pedazo de placa madre que tiene los 2 conectores (AT y ATX) y el led es solo un indicador visual de la fuente auxiliar de las ATX.
Es tu turno Fogonazo

PD: las r´s que se ven en la selectora están porque la llave es bastante pedorrina y al cambiar de posición se unen 2 contactos, cosa que a la fuente no le gusta para nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

A ver como les va con esto, actualmente es un "Pisa-Papeles", pero supo funcionar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 19, 2010)

Una camara subacuatica?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 19, 2010)

EDITO... Me equivoque de tema ... borron


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 19, 2010)

un pisapapeles subacuático...


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 19, 2010)

El motor paso a paso del lector de CD/DVD que mueve el disco


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 19, 2010)

no creo... eso sería muy liviano para ser un pisapapeles y además en la foto, se ve que es más grande (tomando en cuenta el tamaño de los demás objetos que se pueden ver)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

Datos para lograr mayor desorientación, la masa de aluminio trabaja como disipador, pero no de energía que provenga de la electricidad, no se relaciona con agua.


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 19, 2010)

Un motor? veo ese IC SMD... y es muy parecido a un driver de PAP


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2010)

¿Un sensor de altas temperaturas?

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 19, 2010)

Es un algún tipo de freno? Para disipar energía cinética?


Es un marcapasos...?


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 19, 2010)

No creo Electronec, porque para que necesitaria un disipador? me refiero a que si necesitas medir... debes medir los datos directos... sin disipador...


No se si me explico...


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> No creo Electronec, porque para que necesitaria un disipador? me refiero a que si necesitas medir... debes medir los datos directos... sin disipador...



Cosas mas estrañas se han visto.

Imagínate que el punto de trabajo del sensor, esté por debajo de la temperatura de medición...etc...etc.

Saludos.


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 19, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Cosas mas estrañas se han visto.
> 
> Imagínate que el punto de trabajo del sensor, esté por debajo de la temperatura de medición...etc...etc.
> 
> Saludos.




Claro... pero pongamos un ejemplo... necesitamos medir una temperatura muy baja... y es tan alto el punto de deteccion del sensor que no lo mide...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 19, 2010)

Un disipador de temperatura generalmente tiene aletas de refrigeración...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 19, 2010)

Fogo, ¿eso es anterior al DVD? ¡Qué cabeza la mía! Ando leyendo mal de a ratos...

A ver si es lo que pienso...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

No mide nada.
Entran datos, pero *NO* salen 
Sale Luz, pero *NO* la genera. 

Parte del funcionamiento (En cierta forma) tiene que ver con esto:




Edit: 
Nada que ver con un DVD, ni CD, ni Blu Ray, ni audio, ni amplificación, ni viajes espaciales, ni viajes en el tiempo, ni viajes ínter-dimensionales, ni agujeros negros.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 19, 2010)

es un cabezal de las video casetteras viejas de vhs!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 19, 2010)

Tiene que ver con modular un haz láser, quizá holografía ...?


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 19, 2010)

esta interesante, parece de un proyector video beam o algo asi, pero como sale luz pero no la emite? lo unico que se me ocurre aparte es un sensor optico...?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 19, 2010)

pues si no es el tambor lector de VHS seria el motor de espejos de un lector de codigos de barras


----------



## Dano (Nov 19, 2010)

Un laser de fibra óptica?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 19, 2010)

Un reactor ARK??? 







Pues tiene toda la pinta de ser un motor brushless ¬¬


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 19, 2010)

Tambien me recuerda a un dispositivo DLP


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2010)

Un detector magnético?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Tiene que ver con modular un haz láser, quizá holografía ...?


Apenas tibio, no modula.




Si miran con atención, en el reflejo sobre el vidrio se ve mi computadora.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 19, 2010)

Algún "seccionador" de láser. Varia la dirección de una luz láser en función de la info que recibe.

Retiro lo dicho. ¡Menuda actividad hay!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 19, 2010)

joer fogo! no se que rayos es eso!! me doy!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

Fogonazo acaba de comentar dijo:


> Apenas tibio, *no modula*.



Con un 99,99% de seguridad digo que: "Cualquier estudiante de electrónica del mundo lo ha usado en algún momento, aún sin saberlo"  

Edit:
En próximas lo desarmo.

*[Off Topic On]*



LeonKennedy dijo:


> joer fogo! no se que rayos es eso!! me doy!!



Me acordé que soy Moderador: 

¿ Por que *Paraguay* NO aportó NADA a la *Wiki * de proveedores ?

*[Off Topic Off]*


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con un 99,99% de seguridad digo que: "Cualquier estudiante de electrónica del mundo lo ha usado en algún momento, aún sin saberlo"
> 
> Edit:
> En próximas lo desarmo.
> ...


fogo! si me decis como puedo aportar!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 19, 2010)

Es de una fotocopiadora no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es de una fotocopiadora no?



Se esta calentando



LeonKennedy dijo:


> fogo! si me decis como puedo aportar!!



Publica direcciones de proveedores y las cargamos a la Wiki


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 19, 2010)

No conozco el nombre técnico, pero supongo que es el encargado de hacer la deflección del laser. Se llamará deflector?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 19, 2010)

Pues es el espejo que hace el barrido lasser en el cilindro. Tiene un motor adentro que hace girar el espejo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

Tiene algún tipo de motor con espejos adentro?


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 19, 2010)

sera este Ver el archivo adjunto 10702?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

Se llama motor poligonal o motor del polígono, en un motor que solo mueve un espejo de 6 caras donde se refleja el haz láser, rebotando mientras gira produciendo el escaneo sobre el cilindro fotoconductor.
Este en particular es de una impresora de alta velocidad, gira a una 65000 RPM, comente lo del Mag Lev porque el sistema de bujes solo funciona durante el par de segundos en que tarda en llegar a la velocidad nominal, luego se mantiene en posición por levitación magnética.
A pesar de que no posee fricción las corriente parásitas que se generan y el propio batido de aire dentro de la cavidad de espejos produce calentamiento.
En la parte de la derecha se puede llegar a ver un anillo metálico que junto al imán que esta debajo del espejo son los encargados de mantener flotando y centrado al eje del motor.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

Lo sabía!!!

......................................


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 19, 2010)

lo sabia!!!!!!! pero entre tarde jeje

que bueno para boludear con lasers!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Bueno ya que nadie se anima, vengo de abusadorcito a poner esta imagen jejejeje

¿Que es? ¿Para que sirve? ¿Como se usa? 


​


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 23, 2010)

Es para crear vacío? Para poner led's?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Es para crear vacío?


Nop





Hammer Facer dijo:


> Para poner led's?


Estás cerca


----------



## Dano (Nov 23, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno ya que nadie se anima, vengo de abusadorcito a poner esta imagen jejejeje
> 
> ¿Que es? ¿Para que sirve? ¿Como se usa?
> 
> ...



Parece una regadera de piso que se usan en el jardín.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Parece una regadera de piso que se usan en el jardín.


Pos si supieras que estas bien cerca


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 23, 2010)

Es una lámpara de led's para el jardín?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Tecnicamente si, pero tiene un nombre y uso especificos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 23, 2010)

Se usa para iluminar piscinas?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Se usa para iluminar piscinas?


Asi es... 

y el nombre es: Luz LED Acuatica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Esto es un micro motor PaP, esa no es la pregunta , pero ¿ Que particularidad tiene ?
Sorry por la imagen, esta en un lugar inaccesible. 

​


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 5, 2010)

Los cables están cortados? Está torcido hacia un lado? Es un percutor? No sé...


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 5, 2010)

Reductor de engranes platanarios, digo planetarios?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 5, 2010)

Tiene un planetario?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Los cables están cortados? Está torcido hacia un lado? Es un percutor? No sé...


   


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Esto es un micro motor PaP*, ......



Donde dice "*micro motor PaP*", debe leerse que es un motor muy chiquito del tipo Paso a Paso.

Los cable no están cortados, pasan por detrás del soporte a un conector que NO se ve.
No lleva engranajes de ningún tipo
Tampoco plátanos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 5, 2010)

Uhm, la potencia que maneja? Es uno de los que se denomina híbridos?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 5, 2010)

Es un pap de iman permanente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es un pap de iman permanente?.....


Supongo que si, no se desarma, salvo destruyendo y *NO* es mi intensión 

Edit:
Dato sin mayor importancia *12V 38Ω* y menos importante aún: *Made in Tailandia*


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2010)

es muy similar a los de disquetera, pero el eje no es igual


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 5, 2010)

Si 12V 38Ω (esto sí que es una maravilla  ΩµΠ√ºφΔΣω±β≈²³½), entonces 0,315 mA y 3,789 W. Sí que traga el bichito...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 5, 2010)

Okis, a buen entendedor, pocas palabras


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Veo que están perfectamente orientados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

38 ohms , no 38 amperes


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto es un micro motor PaP, esa no es la pregunta , pero ¿ Que particularidad tiene ?
> Sorry por la imagen, esta en un lugar inaccesible.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44118​



Un mini pap de una mini impresora


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2010)

¿Y no es algo como esto?
(Pa' lante, pa' trás)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y no es algo como esto?
> (Pa' lante, pa' trás)



!! Bien por Cacho ¡¡, aunque haciendo trampa con la internete 

Es un motor PaP de accionamiento lineal, *NO* gira, entra y sale, *! SI ¡* igual que eso que están pensando.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> !! Bien por Cacho ¡¡, aunque haciendo trampa con la internete


No le permito :enfadado: 



Yo posteé el datasheet nada más  (a decir verdad, no habría sabido la particularidad de no haberlo encontrado)


Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un motor PaP de accionamiento lineal, *NO* gira, entra y sale, *! SI ¡* igual que eso que están pensando.


Yo pensaba en las ruedas de la locomotora (las de vapor con el mecanismo de Watt)





¿O acaso se puede asociar con algo más?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2010)

yo pensaba en una bomba infla pelotas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2010)

el rey  julien rey de todas las cosas  dijo:
			
		

> *esas asociaciones no son dignas de un rey,el rey julien  no asocio a nada *


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey julien su majestad a hablado/decretado/bla bla bla etc etc etc   que jamas piensa en esas cosas mundanas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Y ninguno penso en la máquina de Thomas Newcomen


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2010)

sisisi yo si... fue lo primero que se me ocurrió


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2010)

Fogo, sos un malpensado... Siempre con la máquina de Newcomen vos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

Parece a la Stirling


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2010)

ese tipo de motor paso a paso se usa en los motores a explosion, es el encargado de mover la mariposa de la admision.

obviamente llegue tarde, como siempre jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *bueno a poner nueva foto *


sin  firma de  su majestad


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ese tipo de motor paso a paso se usa en los motores a explosion, es el encargado de mover la mariposa de la admision.
> 
> obviamente llegue tarde, como siempre jeje



A ver que se puede mandar.

Adivinen  Ver el archivo adjunto 44151


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

> Los cables están cortados? Está torcido hacia un lado? Es un percutor? No sé...



Con percutor me refería más o menos a eso... a que hacía un movimiento hacia adelante y hacia atrás... 


Dano, la imagen no se ve... (cuando se postean imágenes que no se ven y aparece un mensaje del foro diciendo _enlace invalido_ o _no se tiene permiso para acceder_... es porque están en un albúm privado?)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ese tipo de motor paso a paso se usa en los motores a explosion,


Sip.


> es el encargado de mover la mariposa de la admision.
> 
> obviamente llegue tarde, como siempre jeje


Nop, es el que ajusta el aire cuando el motor esta en ralenti, mueve la aguja que a su vez regula el paso de aire y compensa, por ejemplo, cuando arranca el aire acondicionado, los ventiladores, las luces, Etc
Cuando el motor estando en ralenti y percibe una carga extra, allí abre un poco el paso de aire y lo acelera un poco para compensar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Ahhhhh , algunos 405 diesel tenían un pequeño diafragna como los de avance por vacío pero solo para acelerarlos cuando entraba el embrague del aire.

Ahora hay frenos de mano con servos en las ruedas . . .  chau a los cables de acero.

*NO SE VE EL DIBUJO DE DANO*


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

A ver muchachitos... la vez pasada que me tocaba postear, hice decidia y no postie... les va esta... jejejejejejejeje


----------



## Electronec (Dic 6, 2010)

Una electroválvula para carburante?

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Sí, parece una electroválvula.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

Datos datos datos... requerimento al estilo cacho tableo... nombre exacto, y para que sirve... Esta muy facil.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Uh, no sé, la utilizan en humanos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2010)

su majestad  el rey julien  dijo:
			
		

> *es una bomba de agua o    bomba antichispas  para  ,,,*


su majestad os saluda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Digo que es una centrífuga para uso en industria de alimentación o farmaceutica


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

a ver.... es algo de un auto no???

tibio??frio?? o caliente??


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

El carburador? :B

La bomba de aceite?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> a ver.... es algo de un auto no???
> 
> tibio??frio?? o caliente??



Super meli! tantos meses, digo tantos dias!!! 

Asi es che! Vas por buen camino.


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Es una bomba de combustible de auto electrica.

A ver ahí resubo.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

hola anti!!

a ver....me pa que Dano le pego o por ahi....

puede ser una valvula de control de ralenti???


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> hola anti!!
> 
> a ver....me pa que Dano le pego o por ahi....
> 
> puede ser una valvula de control de ralenti???



Pero meliiiiii!!!! Siempre sorprendiendome, asi es... se me ocurrio por que justamente es un motor de paso con acoplamiento lineal, tal como el que puso fogo, pero aplicado en eso justamente.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

jajaja ni yo creo que le pegue  bien ahi!!

bueno y ahora tengo que subir yo???
uhhhh..chan!!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 6, 2010)

La foto de Dano es un eco de cinta.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

a ver.. y esto???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Un anillo metálico con grasita en el medio?


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> La foto de Dano es un eco de cinta.



Exacto, es un Tape Echo/Reverb Phillips EL6911 si no es el mas raro anda cerca.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Un anillo metálico con grasita en el medio?



mas especifico por favor??


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

Que no es el buje trasero de algun motor?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Uuy Meli, no se para que sirve... es alguna parte de un helicóptero?


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

bueno..bueno....una pista..
porque es como muuuuy generica su forma...

influye en la musica, sonido...como quieran verlo


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

un Hi-Hat                     ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Un amplificador de bajos? Una válvula de escape de sonido?  No seeeeé.... jajaja


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

nones a todo....es una pieza de un...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Robot         ?


----------



## malesi (Dic 6, 2010)

membrana de un tweter


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

por ahi malesi....por ahi...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Tweeter? Esta relacionado con transductores ultrasónicos? Se utiliza en sonar?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

A pero ya decia yo que lo he visto diario... es un comal donde frien gorditas!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

ciero anti por que no lo pense antes...


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Membrana de un Driver?


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

jajaj no anti...nada de gorditas...jajaja
 y muchachos...nop...


 en realidad es la parte que compone un elemento que captura cierta "vibracion"...es vieja esa parte...


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

Un microfono            ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

la membrana de un microfonode carbon?


----------



## malesi (Dic 6, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> la membrana de un microfonode carbon?



Has acertado Helminto,
lo habia visto en algun sitio pero
no me acordaba.....y era en un 
micrófono de un telefono.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Helminto, te toca.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

como se denominaba el motor que usaba este tipo de rotor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Jaula de ardilla


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

hecho dome vas          .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 6, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh dome es dos metros jajaja no había entendido jaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

ya lo dijo dome, pero no lleva nada mas, trabaja por induccion


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 6, 2010)

Te toca 2M                 .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Aprovecho y les cuento una experiencia propia con un motor.

Actualmente las jaulas de ardilla son de aluminio fundidas directamente sobre el paquete de chapas del rotor , o sea de una sola pieza , más livianas y doblemente más barato ya que el aluminio es más barato por kilo y encima pesa mucho menos que el cobre.

Lo que me pasó fué con un enoooorme motor centenario , tenía muy poca potencia y de noche se le veian chispas adentro , peeeero el bobinado estaba perfecto , al final , la construcción de la jaula eran dos anillos de cobre con las varillas remachadas , se había aflojado el remachado y se había sulfatado donde debía hacer contacto y chispeaba la jaula  , la solución fué limpiarlo con ácido decapante (clorídrico rebajado con cinc metálico) y soldarlo con autógena y soldadura de plata , quedó igual o MEJOR que nuevo.

Saludos !

voy buscando algo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

yo me topo esos motores pero mas pequños en las tornamesas economicas de antaño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

No es electrónico , es mecánico.
Son dos piezas idénticas y enfrentadas , una es fija y la otra hace un desplazamiento circular , o sea que no gira sobre su eje , se desplaza circularmente. ¿ Capishe ? 

¿Que es?
¿Cómo se llama?
¿Que misión cumple?

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

caracol artificial?


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

giroscopo....que se yo...jaja 

aunque ni se parece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

No se arrastra 



Meliklos dijo:


> giroscopo....que se yo...jaja
> 
> aunque ni se parece


 

No , no gira , hace desplazamientos circulares , cómo cuando lustrás el auto


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

masajeador????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> masajeador????


 

Ojalá !

Es para uso industrial


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 6, 2010)

y bueno!! para los pobres empleados!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Ummmmmmm . . . sentarse arriba . . . se me hace más una imagen femenina 

Una moderación por la derecha  !

Agrego pista , lo que hace lo hace multi o poli etapas


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

Un dispositivo similar, es el acoplador hidraulico de las transmisiones automáticas. Pero no tienen espiral.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

No.

El acoplamiento hidráulico gira , éste no gira , uno es fijo y el otro hace *desplazamientos* circulares siempre apoyando las espirales de uno con las espirales del otro


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

No sera para hacer de esos churros espirales insecticidas? y esos movimientos circulares son para apretujar la pasta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Apretujan otra cosa y de hecho utilizan motores de como 20 hp


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Apretujan otra cosa y de hecho utilizan motores de como 20 hp



Entiendo su funcionamiento pero no se me ocurre su uso, es una excursora, osea mientras va girando el contenido que entra por la punta va siendo movido hacia el centro que se comprime por la reducción de espacio.

Podría ser un compresor? lo digo pro tirar nomas, nunca conoci un compresor de ese tipo.
Puede ser de una máquina de molienda (harina, maiz).


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 6, 2010)

Bueno, ya sabemos que hacen churros apretujados en forma de caracol... ahora hay que saber para que...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Entiendo su funcionamiento pero no se me ocurre su uso, es una excursora, osea mientras va girando el contenido que entra por la punta va siendo movido hacia el centro que se comprime por la reducción de espacio.
> 
> Podría ser un compresor? lo digo pro tirar nomas, nunca conoci un compresor de ese tipo.
> Puede ser de una máquina de molienda (harina, maiz).


 
Ahá , es un compresosr que va comprimiendo hacie el centro y cada cámara que queda encerrada es una etapa , o sea es multietapa.

En una época había un gif o un swf que mostraba el funcionamiento en movimiento , pero no lo pude encontrar :enfadado:.

Se llama compresor SCROLL  se utiliza mayormente para refrigeración !


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahá , es un compresosr que va comprimiendo hacie el centro y cada cámara que queda encerrada es una etapa , o sea es multietapa.
> 
> En una época había un gif o un swf que mostraba el funcionamiento en movimiento , pero no lo pude encontrar :enfadado:.
> 
> ...


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

Eso ya lo conocía mi abuelo que en paz descanse. Se llama chapa y sirve para tapar o proteger algo, o sencillamente como portaanuncios...


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Eso ya lo conocía mi abuelo que en paz descanse. Se llama chapa y sirve para tapar o proteger algo, o sencillamente como portaanuncios...



Ehm, si es una chapa pero tiene mas ciencia que eso.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

Entonces lleva un anuncio en la otra cara basado en una tecnología electrónica novedosa, véase pantalla, LED's y demás


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Entonces lleva un anuncio en la otra cara basado en una tecnología electrónica novedosa, véase pantalla, LED's y demás



No anuncia nada y sirve para audio.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

Se me ocurren:
-Una pantalla reflectora de sonido.
-Un disipador para un amplificador.
-Un altavoz.
-Una mesa para la mesa y el PC.


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Se me ocurren:
> -Una pantalla reflectora de sonido.
> -Un disipador para un amplificador.
> -Un altavoz.
> -Una mesa para la mesa y el PC.



Ninguna de las 4, las cajas grises que se ven son transductores.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

Si paso mi HD Tv por el exprimidor se me ocurre que puede ser algún tipo de pantalla con micrófonos para recoger el sonido y dirigirlo así hacia algún lado, o simplemente para sacar esos datos y procesar algún efecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

. . . estilo Cachito . . . hoy Dano anda gritando a las montañas 

A mi mujer la llamaban así . . .  ella siempre tenía la última palabra . . .  sigo con el mismo estilo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2010)

su majestad el rey   dijo:
			
		

> es  algo  para saltar  o   bailar arriba?


el rey saluda .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Nooo . . . Nooo . . . Nooo . .Nooo . . .Nooo . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2010)

su majestad el rey  julien dijo:
			
		

> *algo    que hace ecos?*


un saludos  grande .


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2010)

Es un gran tweeter Piezo! Dano


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nooo . . . Nooo . . .Nooo . .[/SIZE]Nooo . . .Nooo . . .



Me siento como tu mujer  , mas que andar gritando a las montañas hoy ando 70' 80'.

No sirve para saltar ni bailar, y es casi como un eco.

Tampoco es un tweeter. 

El sonido que produciría seria un Noooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Dale 2M decí que es que lo conoces al parecer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Una reberberancia


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 6, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip.
> 
> Nop, es el que ajusta el aire cuando el motor esta en ralenti, mueve la aguja que a su vez regula el paso de aire y compensa, por ejemplo, cuando arranca el aire acondicionado, los ventiladores, las luces, Etc
> Cuando el motor estando en ralenti y percibe una carga extra, allí abre un poco el paso de aire y lo acelera un poco para compensar.



exactamente eso es lo que dije, en mi auto el paso a paso actua directamente sobre la mariposa


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 6, 2010)

a mi me parece que lo de dano es una valla de las que se usan para que no pase la gente... o se la robó a la policía federal o de algún espectaculo de rock... y eso me parece más lógico porque dice que tiene que ver con sonido jeje


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2010)

Ya contestó correcto 2M es un reverb de placa, una copia del EMT140.

Suban algo para adivinar che.


----------



## malesi (Dic 7, 2010)

Esto es facil para mi, pues acabo de hacer la foto



Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

Una especie de hornilla?


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 7, 2010)

Un microprocesador...


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 7, 2010)

Son las boquillas de inyeccion de tinta de un cabezal, los hay magnéticos y pizoeléctricos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Son las boquillas de inyeccion de tinta de un cabezal, los hay magnéticos y pizoeléctricos.


Ahora que lo dices, parece el cabezal de inyeccion de una EPSON...


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 7, 2010)

Ese tiene mas finta de un plotter... pero no alcanzo a ver el detalle de la escala.


----------



## malesi (Dic 7, 2010)

Poco me duro la ilusión

Acertaste antiworldx
Ratmayor, si es un cabezal de una Epson.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 7, 2010)

XD reparo plotters o impresoras de gran formato, y vieras que bien se cobran? jejeje

Okas... aqui va... que son, para que sirven, y donde van.

jajajajaja


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> XD reparo plotters o impresoras de gran formato, y vieras que bien se cobran? jejeje
> 
> Okas... aqui va... que son, para que sirven, y donde van.
> 
> ...



Engranajes sinfin o tornillo sinfin, depende como se llame en su zona.

[Respuesta para torinillos en general]

Sirven para demasiadas cosas.

De esos negros vi en impresoras, seria el sustituo de la correa, algunas traen correa otros esos sinfin...

Ahora que lo veo se podría darle filo en la punta y te haces una broca. 

[Respuesta para tornillo sinfin de ese tamaño]

Ni idea.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 7, 2010)

falsch! No perforan, no atornillan (al menos en el sentido del tornillo comun con tuerca o de madera)


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> falsch! No perforan, no atornillan (al menos en el sentido del tornillo comun con tuerca o de madera)



Por eso mencioné las dos maneras de llamarlo, casi seguro en tu zona lo llaman de otra manera.

Como se le denomina Husillo?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 7, 2010)

La forma es la de los tornillos de compresores/bombas/bombas de vacio a tornillo (valga la redundancia )
 Ahora que función cumplen en un  plotter grande? Ni idea... lo único que se me ocurre es para aspirar el exceso de tinta.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

Esos pertenecen a una Bomba de tornillo?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 7, 2010)

Dano: husillo, pues es lo mismo aqui... No hay diferencia. Pero no se tratan de husillos.

Eduardo, rataro, Se van acercando, bomba y fluido (no afirmo yo cual).


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 8, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ...Eduardo, rataro, Se van acercando, bomba y fluido (no afirmo yo cual).


Compresor para presurizar los depósitos de tinta?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 8, 2010)

mmm siiiii, pero noooo... igual de cerca que la vez pasada, pero no mas cerca. Solo ordenaste la misma idea.


----------



## luchosexto (Dic 9, 2010)

Parecen mechas para una fresadora numerica con capacidad de tirar liquido refrijerante.


----------



## sjuan (Dic 9, 2010)

es parte de un compresor hidraulico miniatura


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

No y no                                           .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2010)

Rodillos para arrastrar papel  ?


----------



## GomezF (Dic 10, 2010)

¿algo que ver con las impresoras de polvo magnético?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Pense que se acercaban, pero se desviaron mas de la idea que ya empezaban a tener.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2010)

bomba de lubricación de la impresora ?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 10, 2010)

¿que tan grande sería la impresora para necesitar de una bomba de tinta???
Por la forma, obiamente es para una bomba, pero lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza no es una bomba si no una "extrusora"... 
Ha!!! a ver si me lo imaginé bien....
Son las bombas de los "embudos" (depósitos) donde se ponen los litros de tinta, despues por una manguera va a los cabezales (con esto quiero decir que el depósito se encuentra separado de la impresora, colgado por algún otro lado desvinculado a los cabezales)... supongo que la impresora debe tener por lo menos 2 metros y no necesariamente debe ser impresora de papel, puede ser para tela u otros materiales, ya que se le puede poner cualquier pintura en los depósitos


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Las impresoras de gran formato, no usan esas bombas tan enormes. Son impulsadas por motorsitos que bien pueden trabajar con bateria. Y en vista que estan atascados con la tinta... no no es para bombear tinta de ningun tipo en ninguna cantidad. 
Un pequeño empujonsito para que no pierda interes el asunto. Esos tornillos pueden tener desde unos 5 cm de diámetro y unos 15 de largo. Tienen recubrimeto de teflon.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

bomba de inyector de combustible?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Te acercas peligrosamente... pero aun no llegas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 10, 2010)

aire en el mismo contexto?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

bomba de purga de un inyector de combustible?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aire en el mismo contexto?



Te quemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 10, 2010)

bueno entonces de mescla combustible-aire hacia el motor?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

estas que explotas...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 10, 2010)

si crees que se como se llama estas equivocado....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2010)

Ahhhhh , bomba de aire para succionar y para soplar , donde es necesario el transporte del papel !


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

XD mugroso coyote, creo que ya se a que te refieres, pero tienes que mencionarlo, o al menos dar una descripcion que haga referencia directa a el


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 10, 2010)

na, ya lo dije si no la capean no es mi pleito


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2010)

1- Eso por la forma de los tornillos helicoidales, ha de ser una bomba de tornillo. Arreglé un par de veces compresores industriales a tornillo y los tornillos son así (aunque de acero y mucho más grandes).
2- Probablemente bombee aire mezclado con algún líquido (aceite hidráulica por ej.), aunque puede funcionar en seco si la aplicación lo requiere (aunque pierde presión).
3- Está presuntamente relacionado con aire y combustible por lo que dijo *@antiworldx*, así que seguramente se use en automoviles.

En qué se puede usar algo así en un auto? En un sobrealimentador (para el aire, antes de la carburación). Es más o menos parecido a un turbo, pero en vez de estar conectado mediante una turbina al escape, va acoplado al cigüeñal con una correa, si no me equivoco.
Hay de varios tipos, y uno de ellos es con un compresor a tornillo.
Qué hace esto? Mete más aire al motor, para que a su vez entre más combustible, para obtener una explosión más violenta.

Así que si no me equivoco, son los dos tornillos de un sobrealimentador para motores a explosión.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 11, 2010)

Valgame, por fin!
Se llaman rotores para sobrealimentadores o superchargers. Tal cual lo comenta tomas. 

Se nota que no le hecharon ganas esta vez señores... 









P.D. El coyote me dijo por messenger lo que era, pero dijo que era hacer trampa y no quiso reclamar su victoria, asi que tomasito es el oficial.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2010)

Bueno, vamos a dejar dos, porque la primera va a estar medio dificil si no lo sabe nadie. Igual son los dos medio fáciles.

A esta prestenlé bastante atención a las imágenes.














------------------------------------

Y esta, bueno, mucho no hay que decir. Es munición, pero tienen que decirme qué munición y para qué arma. Sale una moneda de 1 peso como referencia de tamaño.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 11, 2010)

Parecen las balas de 6mm de los matagatos.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2010)

Eeeeeeexacto 

Es munición flobert 6mm, de fuego anular y sin pólvora (solo con fulminato de mercurio), usada comunmente en los "matagatos" 

De paso, alguien reconoce la marca? Esa ya es muy fácil


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2010)

no se de estas municiones... pero te puedo decir sobre la moneda jeje es una moneda de un peso (que ni eso vale)... una de las cinco de "colección" que largaron para el bicentenario... esa es la de Mar Del Plata.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Valgame, por fin!




por fin??? me equivocque de foro?? entre a forosdemecanica.com????? pensaba que era de electronica





Tomasito dijo:


> Es munición, pero tienen que decirme qué munición y para qué arma



pero.... que demonios???? ahora hablamos de armas??? igual que arriba, me euqivoque de foro???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

que no la vea el amigo tigre blak jak ,que   seguro se sentirá  amenazado y los incluira a  su dieta ¡¡¡¡¡
bueno mejor  para mi que quiere cosinarme a la julian ¡¡¡


----------



## Dano (Dic 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> XD reparo plotters o impresoras de gran formato, y vieras que bien se cobran? jejeje
> 
> Okas... aqui va... que son, para que sirven, y donde van.
> 
> ...



Me parece a mi o esas fotos no son de superchargers... ?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2010)

DJ_Glenn pero qué ojo dios mio. Coleccionás monedas? Yo coleccionaba antes, ahora ya no, le regalé varias a mi suegro que colecciona, es más esa la tenia a mano para llevarselá un día de estos, y le tengo que llevar también un tarro lleno que tengo 

Zeta, no te alarmes che, no necesariamente tienen que ser cosas relacionadas con la electrónica, cada cosa hemos puesto acá ya  
Además, como dato adicional, esa munición, yo creo que disparado a 15m no atraviesa la ropa, no tiene pólvora, solo se impulsa con el fulminato de mercurio del fulminante que tiene en el pliege del borde.

Dano: Por qué no che?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

es un cenicero  con muchas coliyas de  cigarrillo marca philip morris + un  motor  con  engranaje de plastico  y el estaño de etiqueta amariya es marca ja (jorge alemano)
pd:  
de mecanica no se nada de nada


----------



## angel36 (Dic 11, 2010)

1........nada de matar gatos..........=)

2....segun veo en las imagenes........hay que vaciar el cenicero....=)

jaj....me gano su majestad


----------



## Electronec (Dic 11, 2010)

Que buenos estos dos últimos comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2010)

Esto de la foto es un embrague eléctrico (ND).


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 11, 2010)

Dano: Aqui esta la pagina que fabrica los rotores y de donde saque la imagen.
http://www.orioncoat.com/supercharger-rotor/

Ese dispositivo que esta ahi, le veo mas cara de un sensor de posicion asi como de una impresora, o algun mecanismo similar. El engrane se me hace demasiado grande para el tamaño de un motor si así lo fuera.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2010)

Jajajaja el cenicero quedó de anoche que vinieron unos amigos, y somos todos chimeneas humanas lamentablemente.. Peeeero, son Lucky Strike, no phillips 
El estaño es marca JA (mi mayor proveedor de chucherías chinas jaja). Todavía no entiendo cómo hacen para ver esos detalles, el estaño apenas se vé  

Pero lo del engranaje plástico NO es un motor, ahí está el chiste  Adivinen qué es.

EDIT: Pucha che, escribo lento encima. Acertó Fogonazo. Es un embrague eléctrico como bien dijo.
EDIT2: Fogonazo le decimos también a un electricista amigo de acá. Siempre me pregunté si no sería secretamente el fogonazo del foro


----------



## Dano (Dic 11, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> DJ_Glenn pero qué ojo dios mio. Coleccionás monedas? Yo coleccionaba antes, ahora ya no, le regalé varias a mi suegro que colecciona, es más esa la tenia a mano para llevarselá un día de estos, y le tengo que llevar también un tarro lleno que tengo
> 
> Zeta, no te alarmes che, no necesariamente tienen que ser cosas relacionadas con la electrónica, cada cosa hemos puesto acá ya
> Además, como dato adicional, esa munición, yo creo que disparado a 15m no atraviesa la ropa, no tiene pólvora, solo se impulsa con el fulminato de mercurio del fulminante que tiene en el pliege del borde.
> ...



Presentimiento femenino, na ... jajjaja.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2010)

juaz... coleccionar en realidad no... aunque dentro de las que están en curso tengo la de 50 centavos del 50 aniversario de evita, la de dos mangos y estás además de otras que ya no están en circulación. Con la que nunca me topé es la moneda de $5... tampoco el billete de $200 jaja y todavía falta conseguir algún ejemplar de la flamante serie "S" de los billetes de $100 (made in brasil)


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 11, 2010)

Eso es un embrague tipo aire acondicionado del coche (al recibir tensión da giro)


----------



## Nepper (Dic 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Valgame, por fin!
> Se llaman rotores para sobrealimentadores o superchargers. Tal cual lo comenta tomas.
> 
> Se nota que no le hecharon ganas esta vez señores...
> ...


ehm... 
no habíamos dicho cosas de electrónica???


la verdad que de autos solo conozco el chasis y el arbol de levas.... (los frenos aún no XD)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Jajajaja el cenicero quedó de anoche que vinieron unos amigos, y somos todos chimeneas humanas lamentablemente.. Peeeero, son Lucky Strike, no phillips
> El estaño es marca JA (mi mayor proveedor de chucherías chinas jaja). Todavía no entiendo cómo hacen para ver esos detalles, el estaño apenas se vé



ese estaño es el famoso estaño que   en lugar de aroma a resina tiene   olor a vainilla  
lo  reconocible por  la etiqueta amarilla


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 11, 2010)

O pues! todos contra el santo? cuando dijeron que puras cosas de electrónica? Si lo divertido de esto es que se veia de todo,...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 12, 2010)

Todavía nadie puso de qué marca son las balitas de matagatos!
Está muy facil esa


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 16, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Todavía nadie puso de qué marca son las balitas de matagatos!
> Está muy facil esa



Orbea?       .......


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 16, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Todavía nadie puso de qué marca son las balitas de matagatos!
> Está muy facil esa



ANGEL ESTAS AL HORNO!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 16, 2010)

Así pasan los accidentes.....


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> Orbea?       .......



Eeeeeexacto 
Si te fijás este logo:





Tiene una "O" y una "A", de "Orbea Argentina"


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 18, 2010)

A ver a ver, qué es esto? y qué hace

Facil, facil


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Un colorímetro?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 18, 2010)

Electrovalvula neumatica 3/2


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 18, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Electrovalvula neumatica 3/2



Bien al principio, lo segundo caliente, pero es diference numeración.
Ayuda, tiene 3 posiciones


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2010)

Entonces sería una electroválvula neumática 3/3


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2010)

una electrovalvula 5/3... dos posiciones biestables con retención...
y encima de festo....

para... un momento... ahora leo todo bien.... ¿3 posiciones?... ahora me lo pongo a pensar bien... se que es 5/3 por los catalogos, pero nunca me puse a pensar que se refería a 3 posiciones... simpre me quedaba con la 3/2...

En fin, si tiene 3 posciciones, entonces debe tener por lo menos 5 salidas... me metiste la duda.. ahora en el trabajo voy a ver el catalogo y le voy a preguntar al mecánico como es la mano...


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 19, 2010)

Respondo a Tomasito y a Nepper.
Tomasito, yo también hubiese contestado lo mismo, pero los de Festo colocaron las 2 salidas de atmósfera en una sola y está escondida por lo que se ve en la foto. Es una electroválvula 5/3.

Nepper, bien!! Si se googlea se ve en una foto y te lleva a las características.
El primer nº son las vías y el 2º las posiciones como bien deduciste.
Este es el esquema


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2010)

pero entonces es de dos posiciones.... ¿por que dijiste 3 posiciones?


			
				Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Bien al principio, lo segundo caliente, pero es diference numeración.
> Ayuda, tiene 3 posiciones


Despues veo si subo algo para adivinar... quiero algo dificil pero que muchos lo conozcan...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Pero che, hace rato que no estudio neumática, dijiste que lo primero estaba bien (supuse que por el 3) y vi 3 bocas, y dijiste que era de 3 posiciones, y dije automáticamente 3/3 

Dejo una facilonga mientras tanto:


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 19, 2010)

Parece el esquema de un operacional.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Nop, de otra cosa.

Es muy fácil


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

el esquema de un regulador?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 19, 2010)

Es un 555                 .


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Nop, tampoco.

Es algo que TODOS hemos usado alguna vez.

PD: Ganó eduardo!


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2010)

Al verlo hiba a decir regulador pero veo no... 

A ver que tan rapido adivinan este


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 19, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es un 555                 .



Meeeee lleva... Es algo que todos conocen, no cabe duda... Hay que analizar el diagrama interno de los IC´s más seguidos.


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 19, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Al verlo hiba a decir regulador pero veo no...
> 
> A ver que tan rapido adivinan este
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44845



 parece un cargador de baterias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2010)

de pilas


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Otra fácil rápida, qué máquina es esa y que hace?




PD: La que larga las chispas.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 19, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> pero entonces es de dos posiciones.... ¿por que dijiste 3 posiciones?
> 
> Despues veo si subo algo para adivinar... quiero algo dificil pero que muchos lo conozcan...



¿? No se si me expresé mal pero es de 3 posiciones como el diagrama.

y a Tmasito, lo de primero era lo de electroválvula 
Es una de corte por plasma??


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Exácto, una cortadora por plasma y su autor  (mi viejo )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

lo tenia adivinado a la cortadora de plasma y al cargador de pilas ,me ganaron de mano otra   ves


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 19, 2010)

Wiiiii puedo seguir jugando


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 20, 2010)

Lo primero que pense fue una maquina de humo... pero parece que en el frente tiene displays 7 segmentos... y no tiene un calentador para el liquido... ademas.. es muy complejo para ser una maquina de humo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 20, 2010)

jaja tambien lo primero que pense al ver la imagen fue en una maquina de humo, claro que al prestar ams atencion a la foto me di cuenta que en realidad no tengo ni idea de que se trata jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2010)

¿Maquina de aire Caliente?

LOL!!!!


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 20, 2010)

Jajaja opino lo mismo que Zeta


----------



## Dano (Dic 20, 2010)

Máquina de agua caliente para hacer café? Ni idea de lo que es en realidad.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 20, 2010)

Estación de soldado-desoldado?


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 20, 2010)

La pLAy 4 ??? ja


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 20, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Estación de soldado-desoldado?



All right!
tututut


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Maquina de aire Caliente?



LOL!!!!  ...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 20, 2010)

A ver, vamos con esta:


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 20, 2010)

Un modulador de video?

Aunque ese conector me recuerda a una video camara Sony de las prehistoricas... 

Será el "controlador" de la camara?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 20, 2010)

Un PS de cassette?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 20, 2010)

Tambien se me ocurre que sea un editor de video...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 20, 2010)

Un conversor de sistemas de codificación de video?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2010)

Es el PS5!!!!! JOojoo!!!


----------



## Dano (Dic 20, 2010)

Es el decodificador de DirectTV de Chuck Norris.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2010)

un  preamplificador es eso


----------



## Nepper (Dic 20, 2010)

un adaptador USB-video??  XD
no, ni idea... hiba a decir una DVD... pero cuando me di cuenta que la parte de adelante tambien tiene fichas.... simplemente me retrucaste...


----------



## Robo (Dic 20, 2010)

no se que es pero se ve que es antiguo, entrada vtr salida a monitores, sony, mmm algo se me ocurrira luego


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2010)

Yo también me inclino por una editora de video o una mezcladora, pero de las medio viejas.



[Offtopic On]


Dano dijo:


> Es el decodificador de DirectTV de Chuck  Norris.



Chuck no usa decodificador de DirectTV: Él le ordena al satélite que le  mande todo decodificado. Y el satélite obedece 
[Offtopic off]

Saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2010)

UN  Home theatre ?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 21, 2010)

Es más viejo que el DVD, más o menos de la época del LaserDisc.

No es nada de lo que dijeron hasta ahora


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Un proyector de pantalla gigante?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 21, 2010)

Caliente caliente, pero no exáctamente!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Será este modelito Sony VPR-722S?


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Será este modelito Sony VPR-722S?



Si no le pegaste le erraste por muy poco.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

> Si no le pegaste le erraste por muy poco.


 Uyyyyyyy perdón!, si le pegué, fue sin querer queriendo, espero que no le haya dolido


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 21, 2010)

Están *ahí* pero no me dijeron *qué* era todavía


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2010)

Switcher remoto de tres entradas a una salida.

Que alguien suba otra foto.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmm nu se...... pero bueno, había que decir que era porque es un conmutador (switcher) que se puede manejar de forma remota y que además puede exitar directamente al proyector (que fue justamente la leyenda que tapaste con la línea roja a la derecha)?
Algo como esto:







Dano, sus deseos son mis órdenes! 

PD: y si no es este....... me.... mejor le corto las plinplin a el rey lemur! jajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

te estoy leyendo gato malo malo muy malo ,
no sera un grabador de video de camaras de seguridad ????????????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Ahm, te querés quedar sin plinplin? mejor que sea lo que dije!


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Mmmmmmmmm nu se...... pero bueno, había que decir que era porque es un conmutador (switcher) que se puede manejar de forma remota y que además puede exitar directamente al proyector (que fue justamente la leyenda que tapaste con la línea roja a la derecha)?
> Algo como esto:
> 
> 
> ...



 Entendiste mal, que alguien suba otra foto pero para adivinar.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Los años no vienen solos....... solo esperaba que el hacedor del acertijo galardonara al ganador (no me digas que no parezco cacho haciendo alarde de toda su verborragia?).

Supongo que ya dije que me gusta el  no?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 22, 2010)

Pero che, tienen modelo y marca y no le embocan qué es!

Están MUY cerca, pero no dijeron exactamente qué era todavía 
Una pista: Es un **** (lo que es) muy diferente a los de hoy en día


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Es un _auto_?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Es un control remoto de video!


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 22, 2010)

Lo tienen en la punta de la lengua, pero quiero el nombre exacto


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 22, 2010)

es un switcher remoto de 3 entradas a un output video/audio sony


----------



## Nepper (Dic 22, 2010)

es un diferenciador de video sincrónico con virtualizado exterior de x2 generador de pixelado VGA, super vidéo de 400x300 con adaptador de frecuencia 50/60 hz, multinorma NTSC, PAL-N, PAL-B, SECAM, PAL-C, NTFS, PAL-D, FAT-16 y un fusible de 20A....

¿me faltó mencionar algo?


Lo de arriba es una forma elegante de decir "no tengo idea"


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

Es el control remoto de un proyector Sony



LeonKennedy dijo:


> es un switcher remoto de 3 entradas a un output video/audio sony


ahora dirá: _No pero tienen que decirme cuantos IC, transistores y resistencias tiene_


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Lo tienen en la punta de la lengua, pero quiero el nombre exacto




Saliva?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 22, 2010)

falta que tomasito venga para confirmarlo, mientras ya tengo una imagen para ver si descubren que es!!!


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 22, 2010)

Divisor de señal?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 22, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Saliva?


ESTÁ BIEN!!!

(Este video inenta explicar el "ESTÁ BIEN!!!")


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

que es esto ???? tomacito no puede contestar  porque seguramente su padre tiene uno


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Un detector de conejos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

es una herramienta ,gira al derecho y al revés


----------



## zxeth (Dic 22, 2010)

es un cabezal alesador para mecanica o una mecha radial si es para carpinteria, se le pone una vit y se juega con la pocicion de esta para sacar mas o menos viruta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

noooo, pero si se usa en maquinas perforadoras,de banco taladros de banco aunque no es mecha ni radial ni tampoco hace agujeros


----------



## zxeth (Dic 22, 2010)

ahi me mataste, si no hace circulos no puede estar en una perforadora , en mi fabrica tengo 3 de esos y yo los llamo alesadores, se usan en la fresa para agrandar los agujeros para que queden 2 caras exactamente con el mismo agujero


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

si tambien se pueden poner en una fresadora ,pero aun asi el artefacto es capaz de girar en los dos sentidos independientemente del sentido de giro de la fresadora o agujereadora,  primero gira en sentido  horario y luego  en sentido antihorario


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 22, 2010)

Un cabezal de roscar? (con embrague)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

si ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ es un cabezal para hacer roscas gano eduardo


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 23, 2010)

Me ganaron por 6hs, pero la sabía!!
No, no tenemos uno por ahora, pero estamos en planes de comprar uno.
Por ahora cuando hay que hacer muchas roscas las hacemos en el torno, con un macho puesto en el mandril de la contrapunta. Para hacer unas tuercas rectangulares que precisamos (cientos) hicimos un dispositivo bastante bonito para el torno:















Ratmayor dijo:


> Es el control remoto de un proyector Sony



Por fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

Si señor, es el control remoto de un proyector Sony de TRC!!! (VPH-1030Q en este caso)
Hermoso monstruo ese proyector comparado a los de ahora


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

que torno tenes? , nosotros no solemos hacer trabajos de gran cantidad, preferimos hacer matrices en poca cantidad pero que dejan buena plata. El torno muy rara vez usamos para roscar (solo cuando se necesita que este bien centrada la rosca) ya que usamos por lo general machos muy chicos o muy grandes, con lo que viene el problema del precio si se llega a romper .

En este momento estamos tramitando un wing 0km con copiador de cono, topes, 52 de pasada, 1,5m entre puntas, embrague y reglas digitales , lo espero la semana que viene (A)


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

pueden decirme lo que es esto??


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Un motor a vapor?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

rayos! la emvocaste hammer! no pense que seria tan facil!

tengo otro!
mmmmm pero es tu turno amigo!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Dale nomás, no tengo foto para postear


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

espero que este no sea tan facil!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

un generador ?                ,


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Un amperímetro? Voltímetro?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

un telegrafo ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

amperimetro o voltimetro?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Voltímetro     .


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

aun no la envocan!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Amperímetro 'tonces.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

seeee amperimetro antiguo!!!!!

ultimo, esta no sera tan facil, almenos eso creo! que es??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

medidor  de buitres?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

no! 15 caracteres


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Es para medir la presión....


----------



## Electronec (Dic 23, 2010)

Un compresor de aire, del año la Tana?

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

rayos! hammer esta espiando mi pc si la verdad es un viejo medidor de presion arterial


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

_Ssssshhh.... no me pongas en evidencia...._


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

ok es tu turno hammer, buscate una imagen!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Paso. No tengo.... ¬¬


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

mientras buscas una imagen hammer veamos si pueden adivinar que es esto?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Parece un radar....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

rayos! ya me piche! es un radar, si es una radar sonoro, o sea amplificaba el sonido y se podian escuchar el sonido de los aviones que estan lejos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2010)

Radar por sonido


Edit: Lo mismo pero ridículo






Lo mismo, pero con aspecto musical





Lo mismo pero en hormigón armado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

algún prototipo militar de algún juego de parque de diversiones?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

si lo usaban en la 2da guerra mundial este es otro ejemplar!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Jaja pero que toscos.....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

siii lo mismo dije cuando lo vi!! que ridiculo estar asi todo el dia!! jajajajajajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Edit: Lo mismo pero ridículo




jaja eso parece un Chindogu....


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 23, 2010)

El otro día iba por el metro de Madrid  y entró una orquesta callejera con trompa, trombón, trompeta, dos flauras traveseras y otros tantos acordeones y un contrabajo más largo que las barras de sujetarse. Eso si eran "radares"... ¡Quemando el vúmetro! No se podía atenuar ni con el MP3...


----------



## Electronec (Dic 23, 2010)

Ya se que no me toca....pero ahí va.



La imagen no es muy buena....pero es muy facil.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Lanzallamas...?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 23, 2010)

Cañon de infrasonidos nazi.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

es un cañon de sonido con lo que querian derribar aviones en la 2da guerra mundial


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 23, 2010)

Bueno, ya que adivinaron todos pongo una.
Es facil

Que es lo de la izquierda?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Algún tipo de transductor de ultrasonidos?


----------



## Unikfriend (Dic 23, 2010)

un microfono de ambiente?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 23, 2010)

Un hombre de alrededor de 35 años?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

un sillon de cuero de color marron!

mmmm aparecio una chica nueva!!! hola como estas Unikfriend


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Un buque?              


PD.: jaja que buitre....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Un buque?
> 
> 
> PD.: jaja que buitre....



[off topic]ey ey ey!!! solo la salude!!!  [/off topic]
yo creo que es una especie de soanr o radar para detectar objetos bajo el agua


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Algún tipo de transductor de ultrasonidos?



Quizás, pero eso es muy genérico, quiero exactitud ya que no hay muchos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> [off topic]ey ey ey!!! solo la salude!!!  [/off topic]
> yo creo que es una especie de soanr o radar para detectar objetos bajo el agua




Creo que más que nada, ballenas, y después el otro sujeto las fusila. 




Neodymio dijo:


> Quizás, pero eso es muy genérico, quiero exactitud ya que no hay muchos.




Hmmm.... dejaré que otro lo adivine..... voy saliendo.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Creo que más que nada, ballenas, y después el otro sujeto las fusila.



jaja no pero se podría usar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 23, 2010)

Creo que es un cañon sonico moderno...


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 23, 2010)

LRAD


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 23, 2010)

Si se aprende viendo Discovery Channel despues de todo


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 23, 2010)

Apa lala, parece de las barreras ultrasónicas que había en lost, solo que esto no es ultrasónico


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> LRAD



Bien bien
15 caracteres


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

es la cosa que usan para espantar a los de greenpeace


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

es el parlante de su equipo de sonido, no se me doy!


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 23, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> es el parlante de su equipo de sonido, no se me doy!



LRAD


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

jaja fácil de transportar y de instalar jaja y cuando no se usa se puede guardar bajo la cama!


----------



## Robo (Dic 24, 2010)

que pasa con los de greenpeace???
<-- pertenece a greenpeace ¬_¬


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2010)

no pasa nada, sólo que recuerdo haber visto esta cosa en el discovery channel usado para espantar a greenpeace


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2010)

Vamos a dejar una bien fácil para seguir...:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2010)

Distribiuidor de dos platinos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2010)

La parte de adentro de una campana de bicicleta?


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 28, 2010)

te hiciste un mickey mouse  robotizado¿??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Correcto 2M, pero, tenés que decirle de qué vehículo es, año de fabricación, modelo, marca y color de la pintura original


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 28, 2010)

Y número de bastidor, placa de matrícula y número de póliza del seguro...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2010)

Y grupo sanguíneo del titular  

Muy bien dosmetros, te toca!


----------



## zxeth (Dic 28, 2010)

haaa a ver si alguien descubre que es esto y para que sirve


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2010)

Un espectrofotometro.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2010)

Un espectrómetro de masas (sólidos).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Un nasómetro (medidor del tamaño de la nariz).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

espectrometro  nicolete  magna 550 ,eso dice la foto


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> espectrometro  nicolete  magna 550 ,eso dice la foto




100% sincero


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Dano, es que el primate tiene lupa! Así no vale!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

ckil al boton izquierdo en propiedades de la imagen y sale


----------



## zxeth (Dic 28, 2010)

huuu jajajajajajajja, me re olvide de eso , ya la proxima nadie va a saber u,u tiene pinta de microondas u,u  ajajajaja


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

si lo sacan son magos


----------



## Picchip (Dic 29, 2010)

un laser creo.


----------



## djwash (Dic 29, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> si lo sacan son magos



Un prototipo de la FENIX??

Reloj Atomico?

Una maquina para bobinar transformadores?

Una erramienta de Fogonazo?

jaja saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2010)

Tine pinta de balanza . . . aunque no


----------



## Picchip (Dic 29, 2010)

un artefacto con forma de T


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

gano djwash ! es un reloj atomico


----------



## Nepper (Dic 29, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> gano djwash ! es un reloj atomico


¿pero de que año es ese? porque pienso que los relojes atómicos de hoy en día deben ser algo más... estilizados por decirlo de algún modo....

igual, suerte que primero pme puse a pensar y luego me di cuenta que estaba resuelto... yo le hiba a mandar un probador de guías de ondas...


----------



## kynerox (Dic 29, 2010)

jaja de verdad parece medio viejieto, aunque yo nunca vi bien un reloj atomico ni se como funciona :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2010)

kynerox dijo:


> jaja de verdad parece medio viejieto, aunque yo nunca vi bien un reloj atomico ni se como funciona :S



  y  el tic,tac es atómico,ni se lo escucha  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿pero de que año es ese? porque pienso que los relojes atómicos de hoy en día deben ser algo más... estilizados por decirlo de algún modo....
> 
> igual, suerte que primero pme puse a pensar y luego me di cuenta que estaba resuelto... yo le hiba a mandar un probador de guías de ondas...



Bueno justamente, este fue el primer reloj atomico , saludos !


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 30, 2010)

y este? Es fácil


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2010)

Un cinescopio


----------



## Electronec (Dic 30, 2010)

Un tubo de rayos catódicos primitivo ?

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 30, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Un tubo de rayos catódicos primitivo ?
> 
> Saludos.



Así es, te toca


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 30, 2010)

Un embudo que vino fallado?


----------



## Electronec (Dic 30, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> *Electronec* dijo:
> 
> 
> Un tubo de rayos catódicos primitivo ?
> ...



No tengo imagen.........le cedo el turno a otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Robo (Dic 30, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> y este? Es fácil



es una pantalla plasma de cola XD

esta es facil o dificil depende de su punto de vista XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2010)

Cortina de titanio de disparo de máquina fotográfica.


----------



## Robo (Dic 30, 2010)

jeje esa es la cosa pero tiene un nombre y no es de titano XD


----------



## djwash (Dic 30, 2010)

Es un obturador?? Tipo 007 jaja


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 30, 2010)

El obturador de una cámara de plástico?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2010)

si... un obturador... yo pensé lo mismo...


----------



## Robo (Dic 30, 2010)

si un obturador, pero no es de una camara de plastico es de una eos (profesional de canon) gano djwash  y 2metros


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 31, 2010)

"De plástico" me refería al material del obturador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2010)

Si no es de titanio , es barata , falopa , berreta 

Hablando en serio , es una cortina de más o menos nueva generación , ya que las anteriores funcionaban horizontales  Nikon usaba titanio en las de alto costo


----------



## Robo (Dic 31, 2010)

nop no es mala, es una mezcla de fibras que la hace mas ligera y permite tomas mas rapidas algo como 8fps.
prefiero nikon pero debo aceptar que este obturador le da una ventaja a canon por ejemplo para fotografias de alta velocidad como el instante en que un jugador de futbol patea el balon, o en carreras de autos que llegan varios muy parejos. pero bueno que suban la foto


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2010)

ESPACIO PUBLICITARIO dijo:
			
		

> nop no es mala, es una mezcla de fibras que la hace mas ligera y permite tomas mas rapidas algo como 8fps.
> prefiero nikon pero debo aceptar que este obturador le da una ventaja a canon por ejemplo para fotografias de alta velocidad como el instante en que un jugador de futbol patea el balon, o en carreras de autos que llegan varios muy parejos. pero bueno que suban la foto


 

Compre ya! y de regalo le enviamos la batería!!!


----------



## Robo (Dic 31, 2010)

XD pense que alguien resultaria con una cosa asi. espacio publicitaroi jajajaja

no funciono lo de tex


----------



## djwash (Ene 1, 2011)

Esta es facil...

Feliz año...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Esta es facil...
> 
> Feliz año...


Es el triodo de Lee de Forest


----------



## djwash (Ene 1, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es el triodo de Lee de Forest



Yes!..................


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Y esto que es?



Con detalles y todo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

un pulsador de la entrada de un hotel ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un pulsador de la entrada de un hotel ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


No creo


----------



## Electronec (Ene 1, 2011)

Un pulsador de la entrada de un hotel + un cable ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

un pulsador de un hotel pero mas moderno y   con un cable

pd; 
una bocina ,calxon ,corneta de moto u automovil?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

Tiene pinta de electroimán. O de capacitor grande como el que tiene la zanella (ciclomotor) para filtrar los 6Vca que larga la bobina..

(la verdad no tengo ni idea de que es ratmayor) necesitamos pistas


----------



## Electronec (Ene 1, 2011)

¿ Un electroiman de retención de puertas antipánico ?

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

Si, ese decía yo.. O algo así.. pero tiene un solo cable.. así que asumo que hace conexión a GND por el mismo "chasis".. :raro:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

es un microfono de telefono ,capsula telefonica ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

No! No!No!No! 

Pista: Es un semiconductor...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Es el soporte de una "galena".


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 1, 2011)

Es un calentador, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 45554​
*SCR de disco*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es el soporte de una "galena".


Nop, no es tan viejo 



ilcapo dijo:


> Es un calentador, saludos


Calienta, pero no 



Fogonazo dijo:


> *SCR de disco*


Podria decirse que es un heredero del SCR  Solo que maneja mas potencia y es mucho mas rapido


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> .....Podria decirse que es un heredero del SCR  Solo que maneja mas potencia y es mucho mas rapido



Podría ser un IGBT o un SRC GTO, que es mas moderno.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 1, 2011)

Al final se siguen fabricando los GTO??


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Podría ser un IGBT


Cerca, muy cerca


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

La tapa de un termo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> La tapa de un termo?


¬¬' Nop............


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Y no será el mermo de un mapa? (jijijijiji)


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y no será el mermo de un mapa? (jijijijiji)


y que es un mermo?  No no es eso... Ya dije, es semiconductor y es primo del SCR y el IGBT


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Un LGBT  (caracteres de relleno).


----------



## capitanp (Ene 1, 2011)

ESto parece que es adivinar....


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

parece el instrumento que usan los medicos para escuchar el latido del corazon..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

> mermo de un mapa


 es la versión mermerizada de 





> La tapa de un termo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Un LGBT  (caracteres de relleno).


       * NOOOOO!* Definitivamente eso no es!!!!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

(el de ratmayor)


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> (el de ratmayor)


 Se rinden?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

Es un Triac? Un Mosfet?

Estás seguro que no es la tapa de un termo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

rendirse nunca retroceder jamas ¡¡¡¡,,,a no es rendirse,se llama negociar el sece el fuego  ¡¡¡


es un superdiodo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

pD: 
 me equivoque el huir desesperadamente no es cobardía,es retirada táctica


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Es un Triac? Un Mosfet?
> 
> Estás seguro que no es la tapa de un termo?


Completamente seguro 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> rendirse nunca retroceder jamas ¡¡¡¡,,,a no es rendirse,se llama retirada tactica ¡¡¡
> 
> 
> es un superdiodo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Nop, pero si es super rapido y maneja potencias de hasta 200kW


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

es un triac                 .con forma de tapa de termo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

No es triac, ni tiene nada que ver con termos...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Nop, pero si es super rapido y maneja potencias de hasta 200kW




El amplificador de Maravillasaudio? 


Un IGFET?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

es una llave ?                            .


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> El amplificador de Maravillasaudio?


 No, pero postee un ampli que usa un par de esos aqui en el foro...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

mosfet                                       .


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mosfet .


Repite conmigo, no es un mosfet


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

entonces que es ?

semiconductor?
                       ,





dinos la respuesta dinos la respuesta

es un descargador gaseoso????? danos mas pistas ,ya el maurice reviso todos tus pos creados y ,,que es lo que ase cual funcion es la pieza ¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Es un SIT 

El Dispositivo mas importante bajo desarrollo es el transistor de inducción estatica (SIT) mostrado esquemáticamente en la figura. El SIT es un dispositivo portador mayoritario (unipolar) en el que el flujo de electrones de la fuente a el drenaje es controlado por un potencial de barrera en el semiconductor de dos dimensiones con forma de silla de montar entre las compuertas metálicas. Si el dopado y las dimensiones laterales son escogidas adecuadamente, la altura del potencial de barrera sera modulado por la compuerta y el dranje. Debido a que la corriente se incrementa exponencialmente conforme la barrera es disminuido, las caracteristicas de la salida del SIT son usualmente no saturadas o "de manera de triodo", por ejemplo pareciendose a un triodo de tubo al vacio. El SIT es importante como un dispositivo de microondas, porque este entrega potencia extremadamente alta por unidad de area.

​ 
Y aqui está el ampli _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/376464/ _ 
Jojojojo les gané jejeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

Ah... yo creí que era un dinistor...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/ibm-muestra-transistor-grafeno-100ghz-44864/   casi digo eso pero me parecio muygrande paraser de rf





igual su majestad gano una ves mas


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

Che, y se consiguen aca en el mundo terrestre? o son del otro planteta?

son baratos? caros? buenos? malos? veo que no tienen casi THD los amplis con este dispositivo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

No me toca pero voy a subir algo.... =P


Qué es esto?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 1, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No me toca pero voy a subir algo.... =P
> 
> 
> Qué es esto?
> ...


una imagen que no subiste bien


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

Yo la veo.... 


PD.: Abre el enlace de la imagen en una nueva pestaña a ver si te aparece...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 1, 2011)

yo                       no


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

no la veo!xddddddddddddd


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

es una imagen invisible ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  gane gane gane  otra ves 
esto merece un festejo ¡¡¡¡







no la veo yo tampoco amigo hammer y como  no se ve es porque es imbisible ,el winer su majestad el rey julien


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Yo la veo....
> 
> 
> PD.: Abre el enlace de la imagen en una nueva pestaña a ver si te aparece...


Yo tampoco, ve lo que dice:


			
				Foros de electronica dijo:
			
		

> Archivo Adjunto especificado inválido. Si has seguido un enlace válido, por favor notificalo al administrador


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

Debe ser una imagen PNG u otro mapa de bits de más de 1 Mb.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

su majestad dijo:


> es una imagen invisible ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  gane gane gane  otra ves
> esto merece un festejo ¡¡¡¡
> 
> 
> ...


,                                                         ,


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

(o pornográfica explícita que se auto censure)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

Y ahora?

Ver el archivo adjunto 45565


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

Una maquina de coser antigua?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

Nop                         ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

una mesa azul con un embudo rojo ¡¡¡¡¡






PhotoScape


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

AAA ya entendi! Habia que adivinar lo que intento publicar? 

Un telegrafo con chimenea?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

mas una impresora hp modelo 730



Ratmayor dijo:


> AAA ya entendi! Habia que adivinar lo que intento publicar?



como era invisible la imagen gano su majestad ¡¡¡


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 1, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Y ahora?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45565



alguna maquinita de vapor??


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mas una impresora hp modelo 730


Yo creo que mas bien es una 840C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

si si si 840c ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

impresora clasica si las hay,asta tengo los discos originales del driver


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si si si 840c ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> impresora clasica si las hay,asta tengo los discos originales del driver


Yo tengo una de esas, sacudia la mesa cuando imprimia  lastima que ya no consigo los cartuchos...

Hammer ♪♫ Das pistas de lo que es?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

g.corallo está muuuy cerca.


----------



## HADES (Ene 1, 2011)

Maquina de Coser antigua ????


----------



## Robo (Ene 1, 2011)

motor sterling separado al nacer? XD


----------



## Dano (Ene 1, 2011)

g.corallo dijo:


> alguna maquinita de vapor??



Una máquina a vapor prototipo, caldera + motor.

Motor de un cilindro...


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 1, 2011)

off el embudito es para poner el agua en la caldera jaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2011)

El rojito de la derecha estoy casi seguro de que es un motor stirling


----------



## Robo (Ene 1, 2011)

si eso es por eso digo que separado al nacer le puso la caldera o como se llame al otro lado y se unen por un tubo pequeño


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Una máquina a vapor prototipo, caldera + motor.




Es una caldera a vapor Wilesco.


----------



## Robo (Ene 2, 2011)

estan geniales las maquinas del video, que mal que no le pegue a la respuesta.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

una bomba nuclear??


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 2, 2011)

En el colegio al que voy habían hecho una muy similar, luego con un tacómetro hecho con electronica medían las RPM del volante de inercia del motorcito.
Ya se que no es mi turno pero como no hay nadie...


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 2, 2011)

Motor a vapor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

ya lo adivinaron ,pongan una fácil¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 2, 2011)

No, no es motor a vapor


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 2, 2011)

A                        alcohol?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

Es un motor que hace electrólisis, separa el O2 del Hidrógeno, y quema a éste último para hacer girar el motor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

guauuu quiero el esquema/plano


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2011)

Es un motor a agua?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

asi  parece ,descompone el agua en  idrolisis  ,genera hidrogeno  y  luego lo quema


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 2, 2011)

Puede utilizar alcohol. Creo que es lo más recomendable.
Y no es con agua ni funciona por hidrólisis


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 2, 2011)

muy bueno el motorcito a agua  tenes los planos para probarlo ? saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 2, 2011)

ilcapo dijo:


> muy bueno el motorcito a agua  tenes los planos para probarlo ? saludos



A todos: estan hablando de la foto que puse? porque no se si estoy contestandoles o hablo solo


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> A todos: estan hablando de la foto que puse? porque no se si estoy contestandoles o hablo solo



Un Stirling con muchas chucherías...

Para que la chimenea? jjajajj



> Es un motor que hace electrólisis, separa el O2 del Hidrógeno, y quema a éste último para hacer girar el motor.



Mientras George C. Termodinámica se pega un tiro.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2011)

Sí, tiene demasiadas cosas para ser un stirling, no sé, le busco la forma de striling pero no se la encuentro.

Da la impresión por las aletas del cilindro y porque pareciera que tiene más de una biela, pero la chimenea me desconcerta :S

PD: Mirando mejor, es probable que sea un stirling, y que por la tubería de abajo de la chimenea pase vapor o algo hacia la chimenea, por alrededor del cilindro (con pared hueca). También puede ser que el tachito ese con un tubito inclinado en la punta del cilindro sea un mechero de alcohol.


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Sí, tiene demasiadas cosas para ser un striling, no sé, le busco la forma de striling pero no se la encuentro.
> 
> Da la impresión por las aletas del cilindro y porque pareciera que tiene más de una biela, pero la chimenea me desconcerta :S



El tarrito adelante es donde va el alcohol, el tubo que se mete en el agujero debe tener por dentro una mecha de algodón, el agujero es parte de una cámara que está sobre al tapa del cilindro, en esta cámara combustiona el líquido inflamable (pfff como estoy hoy) y los gases son despedidos por la chimenea...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> A todos: estan hablando de la foto que puse? porque no se si estoy contestandoles o hablo solo



sii de esoestamos ablando, queremos los planos del motorcito a agua¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Pd:
   bueno no importa ,pero entuciasmo el motor a agua ,ya sabemos que no es ,pero queremos un plano de un motor a agua y por idrolisis  jajajaja 
nada es broma Neodymio ,,,es que estamos muy entuciasmados con la idea del motor a agua


----------



## Cacho (Ene 2, 2011)

Evidentemente eso tiene un movimiento longitudinal que se transfiere a esa rueda, con lo que me inclino a pensar que tiene un pistón ahí moviéndose, como ya han dicho los demás.

Peeeeeeeeero... Para se de vapor, falta algo que caliente el agua. Más me inclino a pensar que eso que sale para arriba no es una chimenea, sino un escape y que la bombilla que se ve ahí es por donde aspira combustible y que es un motor a explosión. 

Como no veo sistema eléctrico que alimente una bujía => No habrá bujía => Otto se va  a la cama y viene el otro alemán, Don Diesel. 


Saludos

PS:Realmente me gustaría que fuera de ciclo Otto, porque un diesel así de  chiquito es como que no lo veo fácil...


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 2, 2011)

La chimenea la verdad que puede NO estar. Subo esta imagen que es el modelo del que me estoy armando (por ahora solo lo tengo armado en Inventor 2009) y es más simple aunque un solo mecanismo varía pero sigue cumpliendo la misma función.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> el otro alemán, Don Diesel.



jaaa y decias que no es contajioso ,don moderador ,la palabra don es mia y es la primera ves que la veo que alguien la usa,,,,aparte de su majestad claro esta ,,,
saludos 
PD:
    y el esquema del motor a agua,,su majestad reclama un esquema de motor a agua¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 3, 2011)

lo unico que se que la latita delante del motor es una latita de pintura revell jeje


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Es un motor a aire comprimido?


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es un motor a aire comprimido?



No, la lata blanca y azul de la primera foto y la dorada de la segunda como bien dijeron contiene un combustible que perfectamente puede ser alcohol.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2011)

Viendo esto último que posteaste, juraría que es un Stirling (beta, pero Stirling al fin).






Fuente

Pero ya lo dijeron y no lo diste por correcto  (por eso me fui por uno de combustión interna).

Si no es eso, no se me ocurre qué.
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Un diesel 2 tiempos?


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 3, 2011)

Nop, ayuda: funciona por calor como el stirling.
Gif muy explicativo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Steam? (más caracteres de leleno )

Ahora que veo bien el gif, ni idea del nombre, pero es muy ingenioso, la fuerza real la saca de la presión atmosférica, al enfriarse el aire caliente en el cilindro, provoca "depresión"  Si señor, muy ingenioso!


----------



## Nepper (Ene 3, 2011)

le hago un  a las últimas 4 páginas...

muy sarpado todo...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2011)

¡Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Un tragallamas/flame licker/de vacío... No los conocía, pero con el gif no me llevó mucho encontrarlos.






Una preciosura. Ahora quiero uno... y un Samarin también (lo encontré buscando este)...
Este juego no colabora conmigo... Cada vez quiero más cosas


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 4, 2011)

Bien Cacho!
qué hago despierto a esta hora...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 4, 2011)

segun el principio de este video el samarin es casi magico!!!







otro de combustion externa (segundos finales)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

Mmmm ese motor Samarin, Uhmm Uhmmm. No pude encontrar un solo dato técnico creíble en toda la red. No hay documentación ni fuentes ni nada. Hay un enlace a una página que habla de sus maravillas, pero solo las dice, alguien encontró algún dato técnico?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ...alguien encontró algún dato técnico?


Yo no... Pero igual quiero uno


----------



## Robo (Ene 4, 2011)

350kw? o.o esa, señores, no me la creo por nsda, aunque lo que si creo es que me vere jugando con uno de esos y con un stirling y con uno de los de vacio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)




----------



## Electronec (Ene 7, 2011)

Toma Ya !!!!!!............que artilugio!!! ...... ???

¿ Ese brillo en el centro, es de la imagen/foto o es del artilúgio físico ?

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


>



Se puede ver más de cerca?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

Una espoleta antigua ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 7, 2011)

no es la famosa pera usada en la inquisision?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

Que lindo sacacorchos  ! . . . reliquia familiar  ?


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es la famosa pera usada en la inquisision?



Ahora con apertura automática y climatizador!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

Es electrónico.

De una forma muy, pero muy elíptica tiene que ver con la inquisición.


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2011)

Un farol?                        ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

No ilumina, pero cuando funciona se hacer ver y oír.
Tampoco explota.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 7, 2011)

Una especie de daga eléctrica.........


----------



## Robo (Ene 7, 2011)

un huevo de metal con un pollito robot dentro que cuando sale hace pio y se deja ver?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

Robo dijo:


> un huevo de metal con un pollito robot dentro que cuando sale hace pio y se deja ver?



 ! Excesiva ciencia-ficción ¡ 

Dentro NO hay nada vivo ni mecánico, si electrónico.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2011)

un velador con sirena incluida ,,,a un despertador


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2011)

Pero Fogo... Una foto es algo demasiado *estático*... ¿me equivoco o voy bien apuntado?


----------



## djwash (Ene 7, 2011)

Una de lar armas de MacGiver?

Creeria que lo vi en alguna parte pero no lo encuentro puede ser un para-rayos un poco extravagante??


----------



## Jared 30 (Ene 7, 2011)

es una antena que sirve para captar señales satelitales, cuando su trípode se encuentra en apertura total


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

Una naranja Tesla?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

No tiene pinta de pararrayos CTF . . . aunque podría serlo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 8, 2011)

yo apunto pa donde dijo cacho


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 8, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es la famosa pera usada en la inquisision?



Eso parece un instrumento para realizar enemas de una manera *demasiado* dolorosa 

Ya sé, mente retorcida


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 8, 2011)

de hecho, no se usaba apra algo asi la perita esa??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 8, 2011)

se parece a esos extractores que se usan en mecánica para quitar bolilleros y cosas por el estilo... al menos yo creo que sirve perfectamente para eso...


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 8, 2011)

Es algo electrostático, las cuatro placas son capacitores. Un Spark gap


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No tiene pinta de pararrayos *CTF* . . . aunque podría serlo



¿ CTF ?

*Es un modelo de pararrayos activo.*



Cacho dijo:


> Pero Fogo... Una foto es algo demasiado *estático*... ¿me equivoco o voy bien apuntado?



No estabas errado.



anajesusa dijo:


> Es algo electrostático, las cuatro placas son capacitores. Un *Spark gap*



Capacitores no, Spark gap digamos que si.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2011)

*CTF* , ver al final de la página 


http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/articulo.php?IdArticulo=57


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 9, 2011)

La verdad no sé nada del tema, pero en la página no dice nada de CTF, no será CTS?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> La verdad no sé nada del tema, pero en la página no dice nada de CTF, no será CTS?


 

*F* porque son fingidos !  !

Rayos fingidos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 10, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Una de lar armas de MacGiver?
> 
> Creeria que lo vi en alguna parte pero no lo encuentro puede ser un para-rayos un poco extravagante??



si no es mac giver sera de mac groover!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 10, 2011)

ajajaja, que groso mac groover, con la peli se pasaron!!!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 11, 2011)

jajajajajaaja lo mas estupido fue con la planta esa que se ponia en el orificio de escape! (trasero) jajajajajaja 
esa cosa parece una especia de lampara de velador o algo asi


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 12, 2011)

Bueno para que no quede parado, dejo una:


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2011)

me parece a unas "graseras" (para inyectar grasa a un mecanismo) o unas "purgas" (para depurar ciertos conductos de fluidos)


----------



## Electronec (Ene 12, 2011)

¿ Algún tipo de cargas finales de impedancias ?

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Son válvulas de seguridad para olla a presión


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2011)

Parecen los picos sopladores de una mesa deslizante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parecen os picos sopladores de una mesa deslizante.


 

¿ Cómo las de guillotinas ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Cómo las de guillotinas ?



Sip, pero NO de estas Ver el archivo adjunto 43787


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Jeje ¿ Le quedaría el balero flotando ? ¿ Y aunque girando ?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

Lo tachadito ahí... ¿Dice Flow Wolf (o SealWeld)?

http://www.duratecinternacional.com/adaptadoresyaccesorios.html


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 12, 2011)

*anajesusa* va por el camino correcto, pero no es exactamente eso.

No tiene ningún agujero, ni ninguna parte móvil. Es completamente sólido.

PD: No, no dice eso


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Son valvulas de seguridad pero no de ollas, de calderas o algo asi, el centro es de un material fusible que a determinada temperatura funde y descomprime


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 12, 2011)

Exacto, son válvulas de alivio para calderas.
Como dijiste, cuando la temperatura alcanza un nivel crítico, el material del centro (de bajo punto de fusión), se funde y da paso al alivio de presión del fluido que haya dentro.

Su nombre exacto sería *Tapón Fusible*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusible_plug


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2011)

Ahora te toca a vos *Aja je susa* <=


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

A la pucha!!! tengo que poner yo algún objeto para que adivinen? esta parte del juego no la sabía 
Bueno mañana pongo algo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2011)

El "ganador" pone el nuevo desafío


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 12, 2011)

Bueno, dejemos una fácil hasta mañana así no se para el juego


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Tomasito deja ese cortavidrios y vamos a algo mas dificil 




No vale criticar el kilo de bombos que hay detrás de la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Bueno, dejemos una fácil hasta mañana así no se para el juego


 
 Corta                      vidrios



anajesusa dijo:


> Tomasito deja ese cortavidrios y vamos a algo mas dificil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Te llamás al vezrre que mi abuelo materno.

Una estación meteorológica con graficador ?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 12, 2011)

un horno de pollo al spiedo?


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 12, 2011)

Un sismógrafo?
Parece un bingo de las cavernas.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 12, 2011)

Es un instrumento del _Jigsaw_, me imagino que la utilizaría en "El juego del miedo 8" (_Saw 4D_)


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 12, 2011)

Una gatling a vapor!! 

Eso o un condensador de flujo variable de 12 carapánculos estreponcópulos microestriados.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2011)

es una silla roja ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 12, 2011)

Estamos algo daltónicos, su majestad?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2011)

estamos divagando diria yo...


----------



## tatajara (Ene 12, 2011)

Una súper batidora jajaja 
No se jej


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2011)

las maderas son rojas y  el tapiz es negro ?por lo menos asi lo veo yo ,que soy daltonico?de que color lo ven ustedes?

el mango del cortador de  vidrio también es rojo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
me están jodiendo no ?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 12, 2011)

off maderas tipo color naranja tapiz azul no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2011)

*esto es color naranja ¡¡¡¡¡¡*


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

El de 144Mhz tiró una buena pista, pero hay que decir mas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2011)

asi que dosme tiro tiro pista,,,,,es un barometro

*esto es color  naranja [/B]**
esto es color  rojo 
no creo que sea un barometro ,,,,,,es un  idrografo*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

se le cayó la *H* del agua , su majestad.

Doble reverencia estilo verónica.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2011)

no se callo nada,el infame roba h  volvio a las andadas ¡¡¡¡¡¡
hacerle esto al rey  ,joder¡¡
PD:
     sigue fallando el diccionario agrega h ,sin éxito todavía mi experimento de las h


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhh . . .  el vil hacheeeeeeero


----------



## Electronec (Ene 13, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Tomasito deja ese cortavidrios y vamos a algo mas dificil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una máqina muy rara encima de una silla y un kilo de bombos.

Saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 13, 2011)

sera un sismografo??????


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

el rey pifió por dos letras, pero hay algo mas, son dos cosas


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 13, 2011)

Un termohigrografo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Un termohigrografo



 Si no llega a ser eso, ! Se le parece demasiado ¡


----------



## lubeck (Ene 13, 2011)

Mmm...si estuvieramos en un foro de cocina... juraria que es un molino para carne tartara....


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Un termohigrografo



Correcto!!!  te conseguiste una imagen de uno igual!! es un higrómetro a cabello y un termómetro que registran las variaciones en 24 horas, el cilindro esta asociado a un reloj que lo hace girar y registra por medio de dos agujas las variaciones de humedad y temperatura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

Pst . . . . ¿quien dijo que era de una estación meteorológica?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pst . . . . ¿quien dijo que era de una estación meteorológica?



Bueno dije que andabas en la pista correcta...
"El de 144MHz dio pista..... "


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

. . .  pensar que ahora graban todo en una memoria o lo muestran en un lcd . . .


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Bueno, que Eduardo ponga, o fue cargada que el premio era poner el desafío?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2011)

el ganador  pone la foto ,es la regla ,aunque se puede poner igual aunque  no ayas ganado


----------



## Jared 30 (Ene 13, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el ganador  pone la foto ,es la regla ,aunque se puede poner igual aunque  no ayas ganado


Hola, no quiero incumplir las reglas pero si aunque no haya ganado puedo poner aquí esta fotografía, pues me gustaría ver en cuantos post logran adivinar que es esto.

sé que el turno es de Eduardo, pero igual esto es de entretenimiento.
PD:si tengo que quitarlo , no hay ningún problema
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

*EDITO :* Aqui somos muy pillos *y pillas* 

http://img708.imageshack.us/transmisortemperaturano.jpg


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

dosme se me adelantó, yo iba a hacer lo mismo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Mmm, Yo ni le di bola...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

A ver éste aparatejo viejote ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Algún tipo de medidor
Altura?
Presión?
Velocidad?
Nubosidad???


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

Eso no es lo que se usa para medir en las constricciones, que ahora tiene un laser 
No me acuerdo el nombre


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

creo que estoy cerca


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

¿Medidor de Longitud?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

nivel laser de casualidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

Es viejo , costaba 200.000 dólares , ahora lo podemos llevar en el bolsillo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2011)

altimetro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

Mide tres cosas , saca un cálculo y te da dos datos.

pesaba 91 kilos - ahora 10 gramos


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

> nivel laser de casualidad?


eso era 

 se lleva en el bolcillo, que sera ?? 

no sera un gps no


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

si no es un nivel laser debe ser asa porqueria que no recuerdo el nombre que mide extenciones de terreno para hacer planos


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

un mapeador ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> eso era
> 
> se lleva en el bolcillo, que sera ??
> 
> no sera un gps no


 

Demasiada ayuda , con tres datos saca un calculo y te da 2 - latitd y longitud 

GPS , si


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola:

Buen juego si señor

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

yeesssssss jajajaja me toca jajajaj





[/IMG]
que es ??


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

una foto que no se ve....


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

ahora la arreglo

ahi esta 
que es ??


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

medidor de nivel sonoro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

un decibelímetro ?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

esto parece un museo, ni cerca de pegar una


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

jajaj no 
una pista: se usa donde hay atomos de uraneo


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

demonios, olvide su nombre...


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

detector de radiación


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

vamos helminto jaja bueno ya te gano 
siiiiiiiii 
fue mucha ayuda jeje

te toca


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

ok, se vale poner algo que no sea de electronica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> esto parece un museo, ni cerca de pegar una


 

Lo del medio es un micrófono y por ahí dice audio


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

ok aqui va, no tiene que ver nada con electronica, a ver si aciertan
Ver el archivo adjunto 46308
tengo uno en mi casa


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

eeee jaj yo también dije lo mismo cuando lo vi pero dice aud jajajaj

es una imagen que no se ve como dijo helminto jeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

pero el detector de radiacion tiene un nombre especifico....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Un contador Geiger.

Y la fotos Apá?

Edit: por cierto, tengo como 2 vales acumulados para poner fotos, quien los busca por el tema


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

no se helminto yo lo conosco como detector de radiacion no se que nombre se le da


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

Bueno Jose, me ganastes, te toca poner foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

geiger         .


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

¿Quien es José?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Quien es José?


el papa de jesus.... y la foto?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Quien es José?


Tu                 .


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

ese es tacatomon sp....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Ah, Cierto


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

Recapitulo, segun tatajara yo gane al decir que es un medidor de raciación, pero jose (tacatomon) puso el nombre correcto

a todas estas ¿alguien vio la foto que puse?



Helminto G. dijo:


> ese es tacatomon sp....


si, yo se, por eso lo llame asi


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

es tacatomon no jose, y tampoco veo la foto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

no se te ve   la imagen  <


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

a ver, la coloco otra vez, tengo uno en mi casa


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

aun no              .

clarinete             .


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Si, me llamo José...

Seguro no funciona a Baterías, alguna especie de Flauta?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aun no              .
> 
> clarinete             .


No, cerca, es de la misma familia, y no funciona a baterías, se sopla a pulmón


----------



## tatajara (Ene 13, 2011)

una quena ?
un saxo ?

no se


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> una quena ?
> un saxo ?


Tampoco, no tiene que ver con electrónica pero como tengo uno en mi casa quise ponerlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

oboe                        .


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

fagot                   ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Los oboes no son más grandes?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> oboe                        .


Si, ese mismo DOSMETROS, yo lo tocaba, aún lo conservo pero no lo toco


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

LOL...

Voy a poner una pic...

Buscando...


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Los oboes no son más grandes?


¿como más grandes? no entendí, pon una foto de lo que dices tú


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

están todos los neros celosos de la boquilla


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

No entendí DOSMETROS, por cierto, te toca poner el reto a ti


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Pensaba que un oboe era más grande... Ya lo vi en la Wikipedia. XD







De que es este Circuito?
Está fácil para el conocedor.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

un pedal de efecto para guitarra o algo con 555


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Cerca!

Decídete por una de las 2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> No entendí DOSMETROS, por cierto, te toca poner el reto a ti


 

están todos los neros (negros = muchachos) celosos de la boquilla (del oboe  )


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> están todos los neros (negros = muchachos) celosos de la boquilla (del oboe  )


demonios que malpensado soy....

y me voy por el pedal


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Bien, Que pedal en especifico???

Conocedores On tan?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

diablos no soy conocedor, 
creo que noisgate


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

mmm, Not....

Again?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

Cerrame un poquito la caliente querida


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

overdrive...........


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cerrame un poquito la caliente querida
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46311



Eso es una caldera, será de locomotora?
Es la parte donde se arroja el carbón


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cerrame un poquito la caliente querida
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46311


un reactor nuclear casero.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Las entrañas de Valve Software... XD XD



Helminto G. dijo:


> overdrive...........



Mmm, No. Quien más se apunta!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

si la sala de mando de una locomotora a vapor


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

fuzz, (tendre que decirlas todas)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Mmm, No...
No importa, una por una. El Spam siempre es bueno XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

hay como                             50


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

reberv           ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Next ! 

Iré a cenarme unos N0obs en el CS, mientras adivinan.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

diria quiko, me doy!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Edito, me están dando una paliza online... Bueno.
Una pista, le apodan El Gritón.

saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

screamer vaya se nota que no soy experto


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

Vaya, realmente fue algo difícil!.

El que sigue!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2011)

No es electrónico pero aplica o utiliza tecnologías 

¿ que es lo que está en primer plano , abajo ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 14, 2011)

de esos conosco muchos en esta ciudad


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es electrónico pero aplica o utiliza tecnologías
> 
> ¿ que es lo que está en primer plano , abajo ?



Unos socabones de mentira.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2011)

Son "reductores de velocidad"

Satamente , son de hule impreso.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pensaba que un oboe era más grande... Ya lo vi en la Wikipedia. XD
> 
> De que es este Circuito?
> Está fácil para el conocedor.



Rat Distorsión modificado?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 14, 2011)

herre, los de aca son reales y matasuspenciones


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 14, 2011)

el pedal no es de un wa-wa?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

Era el Screamer, Tube.
Ganó H. Gris.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 14, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya, realmente fue algo difícil!.
> 
> El que sigue!


ya dijo que era el scramer

edito: llegue tarde


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son "reductores de velocidad"
> 
> Satamente , son de hule impreso.
> 
> ...



aca en paraguay encuentras de esos pero reales!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es electrónico pero aplica o utiliza tecnologías
> 
> ¿ que es lo que está en primer plano , abajo ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46315





LeonKennedy dijo:


> aca en paraguay encuentras de esos pero reales!!!



Aquí hay tantos (de verdad) que hasta organizan concursos anuales de "Mister hueco", no es broma, la comunidad ganadora le asfaltan la carretera


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Aquí hay tantos (de verdad) que hasta organizan concursos anuales de "Mister hueco", no es broma, la comunidad ganadora le asfaltan la carretera



LOL!!! Nada más a la ganadora?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> LOL!!! Nada más a la ganadora?


Se supone que eso lo debe hacer el gobierno, la comunidad ganadora le asfaltan la calle y eso lo paga quien organiza el concurso, que es un Diario muy polémico en mi ciudad


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Se supone que eso lo debe hacer el gobierno, la comunidad ganadora le asfaltan la calle y eso lo paga quien organiza el concurso, que es un Diario muy polémico en mi ciudad



Pues a cavar se a dicho 

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son "reductores de velocidad"
> 
> Satamente , son de hule impreso.
> 
> ...


Aqui no solo son reales, sino que hasta le cambiaron el nombre a mi ciudad de Puerto La Cruz y Hueco la Cruz...


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 14, 2011)

estos si son agujeros verdaderos! jajajaja


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

Parece que esto se convirtió en un concurso de huecos de carretera 

Por cierto Leon, los del concurso en mi ciudad son más grandes que esos de tus fotos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 14, 2011)

y si Sp_27! aunque seguro que enseguida esto ira a moderacion!


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> esto parece un museo, .....................



Otra de museo:



Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 14, 2011)

mmm tiene letras! mmm una güija antigua! jajajajaja mmmm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2011)

una radio antigua


----------



## malesi (Ene 14, 2011)

máquina de escribir antigua de dial.
Una tecla imprime la letra selecionada y la otra es
para mover el carro

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> máquina de escribir antigua de dial.
> Una tecla imprime la letra selecionada y la otra es
> para mover el carro
> 
> Saludos







_PD: Con permiso de Tavo_

Te toca.


----------



## malesi (Ene 14, 2011)

Va la acabo de hacer


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

el lente sucio de un microscopio


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

Ocular???

Revolver???


----------



## malesi (Ene 14, 2011)

No pero con lo de el lente sucio 
diste una gran pista


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2011)

Es el lente de un lector de CDs...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> No pero con lo de el lente sucio
> diste una gran pista



No es sucio, son hongos.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

ah, seguro es algo del tema de los extremófilos


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 14, 2011)

Es la lente que llevan las brújulas, para ver el cuadrante con mas detalle


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 14, 2011)

como dijo rat estoy seguro que es un lente de pik-up de cd, y hasta atreveria a decir que de un KSS-213


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2011)

lente de binocular


----------



## malesi (Ene 14, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es el lente de un lector de CDs...




Eso es acertaste



Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

le  toca a ratmayor ¡¡¡¡


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 15, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> Va la acabo de hacer
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46359





malesi dijo:


> Ratmayor dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es el lente de un lector de CDs...
> ...



 ¿y eso todavía lee CDs?


----------



## Nepper (Ene 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son "reductores de velocidad"
> 
> Satamente , son de hule impreso.
> 
> ...



Che, con esto de la revolución tecnológica, parece que ACME está sacando productos de calidad... ¿te acordas Helmito cuando comprabas los hoyos negros? mirá ahora lo que sacaron al mercado...

PS: Si, ya se que estoy re colgado con los temas, pero 2 días que no reviso el foro y se agregan 4 páginas... ni tira para leerse todo....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2011)

Bien, adivinen


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 15, 2011)

Es un ratasensor de ratavelocidad de una ratabicicleta.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2011)

Te has rataequivocado


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

Un sensor sísmico para alarma ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2011)

Es un sensor, pero no sismico, aunque se acerca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

sensor piezoelectrico  detector de vibración


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2011)

No, pero está muy cerca...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola:

Tiene pinta de ser un sensor inercial de alarma.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

Un sensor-interruputor de ampolla de mercurio ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2011)

no, no,no[/SIZE], no..!


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola:

Sera.....  sera....... un sensor magnetico?

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

es óptico el sensor ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

Un sensor de humedad ?..................Por decir algo vamos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

sensor de sonido ,sensor ultrasonico o  sensor  volumetrico ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2011)

Bueno este... es un sensor... seguro la respuesta les viene de golpe...  (Ya dije demasiado )


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola:

Es un sensor de golpeo??

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Es un sensor de golpeo??
> 
> Saludos


Su nombre es sensor de impacto, saludos... 

Te toca....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 15, 2011)

Claro!!! Como olvidarle! Sensor de Golpeo!!! XD XD XD.

(Suse me Hace más irónico)


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

De esos de los escaparates antirrobo y rotura del cristal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

tambien se le puede poner un  queso y cuando muerde la rat ,suena ¡¡¡¡¡detecta el golpe del diente ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Ene 15, 2011)

parece ser un sensor de nivel de liquidos, y otros parecen caudalimetros,

no la imagen que vi fue otra, no la del sensor de impacto


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Su nombre es sensor de impacto, saludos...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46380
> Te toca....



Eeeeeee...eee....Con la venia....... Creo que acerté yo. 
Cuando dije sensor sísmico, no me referia a un detector de terremotos (es obvio) si no a un sensor de vibraciones de estrupturas usado en alarmas antirobos, como en escaparates de tiendas......Etc.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola Muchachos mientras esperamos al que le toca, vamos practicando.

quien se anima con este componente







suerte.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2011)

Un semipack de diodos viejito?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

es un cosito ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

párese un  porta fusiles ,pero puede ser un scr de  potencia?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

Un fusible de la caja de acometida de red


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 15, 2011)

Voto por SCR...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 15, 2011)

No semipack de diodos,
No scr de potencia, 
No portafusible

Vamosssss


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 15, 2011)

Un Bipolar de alta potencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

un simple conector ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 15, 2011)

tiene un peso de 0.135 lib

y una capacitancia entre patas de 30pf

las pruebas de aislamiento dieron 1000M ohms minimo


----------



## Dano (Ene 15, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es un cosito ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> párese un  porta fusiles ,pero puede ser un scr de  potencia?



Tiene pinta de SCR pero sería media rara la colocación del disipador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

descargador gaseoso medio raro?

algo   haaa ya se es el cosito que va en  la antena de  un trasmisor ,hummmm acoplador o  algo asi


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 15, 2011)

Puede ser un explosor?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 15, 2011)

Una Terminal de GND???


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 15, 2011)

Siiiiii es un protector de sobretension con descargador gaseoso.


Excelente El-rey-julien


por si lo necesitan

http://www.solostocks.com/venta-pro...a-sobretension-con-descargador-de-gas-4312377


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

la pucha pero que  ponga otro ,yo no quería ganar  para no poner  una imagen

bueno esta bien,pero esta es facil 
como se llama el nombre comun y el nombre cientifico


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 15, 2011)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Siiiiii es un protector de sobretension con descargador gaseoso.
> 
> 
> Excelente El-rey-julien
> ...



LOLOLOL, Ni por su casa!!!  

Para Gustavo, es un ...  Pez??? Che, puede tener varios nombres dependiendo del país... Por lo menos donde se le encuentra?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 15, 2011)

mmm debe ser pariente de mi suegra. pero no lo tengo che

jua jua


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

Ahí va algo electrónico...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

ya que pusieron  otra foto ,es una vieja de agua o  pleco ,ay en todo el mundo en acuarios ,un vello  pez  que  pocas veces se lo puede observar,pues se esconde de dia,sale de noche,en la pecera suele mecerte debajo de  las piedras ,ese pez  en Alemania vale 150 euros,acá salen casi gratis 
http://www.galeon.com/tigre/textos/fauna/viejagua.htm



Josefe17 dijo:


> Ahí va algo electrónico...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46400



sin lugar a dudas eso es una plaqueta de  portero eléctrico,es  el frente del portero ¡¡¡¡¡¡ gane  otra ves

pero porque tiene solo dos diodos,,,ya me entro la duda ¡¡????


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

Mi hiciste gracia, mucha gracia... Frente de portero... jajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

no es frente de portero ,tiene el trafo,los transistores,una llave y un  potenciometro????que podra ser ¡¡¡¡
algun oscilador ?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 15, 2011)

El pescado me parece que es un salmon (sabalo)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 30988
ese es el mio y no es un pescado es un pez todavía


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

Oscilar poco, pero no abandona el tiempo.
Los diodos son 4 y es un rectificador de onda completa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

ese es el mio   y  no es un pescado es un pez todavia


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

Hasta mañana nada...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

un trasmisor hummm     no 
ya se es un metromo o algo asi ,para medir tiempo de  los compaces de  los musicos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## electrodin (Ene 15, 2011)

Acerca de la pregunta sobre el pez:

karapalida dijo:


> mmm debe ser pariente de mi suegra. pero no lo tengo che



el-rey-julien dijo:


> es una vieja de agua o  pleco



yo creo que karapalida acertó a la pregunta del rey-julien ja ja ja


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 16, 2011)

Es una especie de pez gato comunmente llamada "Vieja del agua", el nombre científico es "Hypostomus commersoni".
Me hiciste acordar de que tengo cerca de 8 bagres sapo en el conjelador esperando a ser comidos 
Con un amigo fuimos a cazar cerca de un arroyo con el rifle, y al final terminamos cazando bagres con la mano (tamaño mediano, unos 30cm cada uno). No teníamos caña ni nada, asique a mano limpia 
MUY difíciles de matar por cierto, además de sobrevivir muuuy bien fuera del agua, tienen una especie de caparazón muy duro que hace que aún después de varios golpes fuertes con un elemento contundente en la cabeza puedan permanecer vivos.
Un bicho interesante sin duda


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola:

Estas fotos las he sacado yo, a ver si adivinan que es, las pistas las ire dando a medida que vea dificultad.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2011)

Estás cerca, pero hay más... Ya veo que distingues la PTC


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 16, 2011)

algo de ultrasonido,?'?'


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

Nada que ver con ultrasonido


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2011)

Un visor? o un pequeño crt?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2011)

el lente de una camara ?mas motor,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 16, 2011)

Es el objetivo de un microscopio desarmado


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Un visor? o un pequeño crt?



Vas por el camino, pero lejos aun


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 16, 2011)

un laser?? quisas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2011)

para mi es el cdi o algo asi se llama de una camara sony ,es el
 captor ,la cosita esa de la camara que tiene un motor que enfoca la  optica de la camara


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

Por logica tiene que ver con la optica, pero vais descaminados


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 16, 2011)

*Podría ser...el enfoque de una cámara de vigilancia??

*


----------



## Electronec (Ene 16, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 46426



El avatar de Vick ? 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2011)

guaaaa ya me rindo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola:

Pistas:
Sabemos que es optico.
No es el avatar de Vick o por lo menos yo creo que no.

Nueva pista:
Funciona con 800 ~ 1300V y muy poca intensidad
Es de origen ruso, pero este es bastante comun en todo el mundo por su relacion calidad precio


----------



## Electronec (Ene 16, 2011)

Un mega Laser Ruso........Ver el archivo adjunto 46028


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

No es un laser

Gran pista:

Recoje fotones y los emite


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 16, 2011)

*Una cámara gamma-gráfica??*


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

lorena1982 dijo:


> *Una cámara gamma-gráfica??*



Va a ser que no


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 16, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Va a ser que no


Mmm, ¿tiene que ver con radio-terapia?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

lorena1982 dijo:


> Mmm, ¿tiene que ver con radio-terapia?



No, como he citado recibe fotones y los emite por el lado opuesto


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> No es un laser
> Gran pista:
> Recoje fotones y los emite


Esto junto a que funciona con 800-1300V ==> Un detector de centelleo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2011)

Un Vidicon? Iconoscopio?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esto junto a que funciona con 800-1300V ==> Un detector de centelleo?



Puede parecerse paro no es



Ratmayor dijo:


> Un Vidicon? Iconoscopio?



Recibe los fotones y los amplifica y al mismo tiempo hace otra funcion con ellos.

Otra pista:

Los fotones que recibe por la entrada no son los mismos que en la salida, se pierden en la conversion. O sea genera unos nuevos.

Venga que no se diga!

Lo veis dificil?  Pues no lo es, que conste andais rozando la respuesta.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2011)

Orthicon ? Plumbicon?  Pos me doy...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Orthicon ? Plumbicon?  Pos me doy...



No tires aun la toalla, eres el que mas cerca andas


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 16, 2011)

si no es un intencificador de imagenes como dicen los muchachos arriba , yo tambien me rindo


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> si no es un intencificador de imagenes como dicen los muchachos arriba , yo tambien me rindo



He revisado los mensajes y nadie ha dicho lo que dices aun, pero por hay andan los tiros jeje


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 16, 2011)

Un fotomultiplicador (PMT), aunque no he visto nunca uno asi


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 16, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Un fotomultiplicador (PMT), aunque no he visto nunca uno asi



Hola Cesar y a todos los compañeros:

Como veo que Ratmayor en primer lugar ha dicho algo que podria ser interpretado casi paralelamente con el dispositivo y KARAPALIDA tambien ha dicho algo que es parecido les pasare el turno al primero que lea este post.

La solucion intrisecamente tecnica es...: Amplificador de luz estelar, se monta en los visores nocturnos (no infra rojos) y aprobecha cualquier fuente de fotones dentro de un muy amplio margen de frecuencia, de hay el nombre, cualquier fuente de fotones los convierte en electrones y nuevamente en fotones que la alta tension acelera y se ven en la pantalla posterior, pero repito no es IR, es todo el espectro de radiacion fotonica lo que amplifica, de hay que el aparato que lo monta es uno de los mejores en su categoria y epoca, es de origen ruso, pero fue tanta su popularidad y calidad que es utilizado por la gran mayoria de paises y ademas aun hoy se fabrica.
El aparato que monta este convertidor/amplificador de luz estelar es el BAIGISH-6U que ademas si buscais por la RED vereis que es un de los mas caros de su categoria ya que monta optica con bastantes aumentos, se distingue de los de IR y los termicos por no tener rango de vision, este alcanza al infinito ya que las radiaciones estelares o en si las radiaciones fotonicas son las que iluminan el campo de vision no necesitando antorchas infrarojas o cosas por el estilo, funciona igual de bien tanto de noche como de dia.

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 16, 2011)

me pensaba que era chico pero tiene el tamaño de un teleobjetivo o algo asi


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ahí va algo electrónico...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46400



Sigamos con el juego


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2011)

una  luz de emergencia


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2011)

No, tiene que ver con calor y tiempo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2011)

termostato  +  temporizador


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 17, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Sigamos con el juego



Placa de control de algun aparato calefactor? Estufa, caloventor, etc.
Podría usarse para programar un tiempo o temperatura de corte (o ambos).


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 17, 2011)

Sera un dimmer con temporizador?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 17, 2011)

maquina del tiempo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 17, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> maquina del tiempo?


 No creo, le falta el capacitor de flujo...


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Casi casi, es de un aparato de calor, pero ¿qué? Dimmer nada.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 17, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No creo, le falta el capacitor de flujo...



Che, cuanto cuestan los capacitores de flujo? Tengo uno de 20.000 mega faradios, no se si alcanza..


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 17, 2011)

El temporizador de una tostadora


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

... que haciendo el desayuno mi padre dejó caer al suelo y cascó... Electroimán abierto. No pude ni rebobinarlo. Al día siguiente de desguazarla y comprar otra apareció en clase la placa de otro tostador con un electroimán compatible con la que lo podía haber reparado... Ahora es la base de un temporizador para mi "futura" insoladora.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

¿Valvulas?





¿Que es?
¿Marca y modelo del aparato del que pertenece?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 17, 2011)

asi nomas pa decir cualquier tonteria, es marca vox?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> asi nomas pa decir cualquier tonteria, es marca vox?



Nada de Vox.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Un presupuesto en Jacks


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

Tiene un nombre, genérico para lo que es. Lo que lo hace interesante es también la marca y modelo del aparato al que pertenece...

Yo estimo quienes la pueden dar facil: Dano, Ratmayor, Fogonazo y quizás Cacho... Se ven "experimentados" 

*Vamos!*


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 17, 2011)

ehhhh

Es pregunta para viejossss,jua jua jua

Que lleva dos cachos de valvulas??'

Saludos

PD: Viejos son los trapos


----------



## Robo (Ene 17, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Tomasito deja ese cortavidrios y vamos a algo mas dificil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mm llege algo tarde para esta pero ahi me dirigio mi correo, sin leer nada antes dire que es un sentometro, mide que tan incomodo se siente alguien en esa silla


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

Será un Hammond B-3?


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tiene un nombre, genérico para lo que es. Lo que lo hace interesante es también la marca y modelo del aparato al que pertenece...
> 
> Yo estimo quienes la pueden dar facil: Dano, Ratmayor, Fogonazo y quizás Cacho... Se ven "experimentados"
> 
> *Vamos!*




Es la placa de entradas/salidas de la  CS800, en las conexiones raras se enchufaba el crossover.

Te vendían medio crossover en el amplificador, y la otra mitad la comprabas separada, jaja alto negocio se hicieron con eso.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Es la placa de entradas/salidas de la  CS800, en las conexiones raras se enchufaba el crossover.
> 
> Te vendían medio crossover en el amplificador, y la otra mitad la comprabas separada, jaja alto negocio se hicieron con eso.



Juazzz! Les dije!! Buena esa Dano! 
Realmente sabían lo que hacían! Muchos de los que compraban la etapa de potencia nunca supieron para que erar esos sockets... Ya veo alguno con una que otra válvula ahí!

karapalida con tanta experiencia en Service no le pudo dar!!! Que raro XD


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

Una bien facil para matar el rato.

Qué es? y cual es el nombre de la empresa que lo fabrica.
Agarré buen enfoque y se nota el polvo pero anda igual. 






Para los que andan en la materia es muuy facil.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Compresor/Expansor/Limitador?
Noise Gate?

Alesis
Soundcraft
Allen&Heat
Rane


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Compresor/Expansor/Limitador?
> Noise Gate?
> 
> Alesis
> ...



La mitad está bien, lo otro no.

Compresor/expansor/limitador/gate 

Alesis 
Soundcraft 
Allen&Heat 
Rane


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Mmm. Vaya que la marca está difícil...

Veamos...

dbx?
Samson?
Aphex?

Realmente ya no se me ocurre otra marca!!!


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm. Vaya que la marca está difícil...
> 
> Veamos...
> 
> ...


 

Es 1000 veces mas conocida que Aphex.


----------



## malesi (Ene 18, 2011)

Puede que sea MDX1600 - BEHRINGER
Pero no estoy seguro


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Solo he oído hablar de esos compresores!!! He visto pocos... ¿Behrinher? No lo creo!


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> Puede que sea MDX1600 - BEHRINGER
> Pero no estoy seguro



Afirmativo.

@Taca una vez que los conocés te volvés adicto, hacen todo el trabajo pesado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Carajo, he visto la imagen del susodicho Behringer y si es ese... Me lleva la ·$·/"$%"$%$"·

XD


----------



## malesi (Ene 18, 2011)

Con decir la marca sobra, las letras y vumetros son una buena pista
para los de la época claro jeje y pesa mas o menos 25 kilos



Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> Con decir la marca sobra, las letras y vumetros son una buena pista
> para los de la época claro jeje y pesa mas o menos 25 kilos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46555
> ...



StudioMaster? (15caracteres)


----------



## malesi (Ene 18, 2011)

Cierto studiomaster 
(Que poco duran mis adivinanzas jeje)


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 18, 2011)

puedo subir una para que adivinen?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2011)

g.corallo dijo:


> puedo subir una para que adivinen?


Ya que nadie se a animado, claro...!


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 18, 2011)

a ver quien puede averiguar de que esta placa subo en pdf por el tamaño de la foto


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

Suban nomás, no estaba realmente seguro pero el estilo de esa letra cursiva me hizo recordar a un viejo mezclador StudioMaster que tengo archivado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2011)

La tarjeta controladora de una impresora?


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2011)

Una base telefónica de las que se usan en lugares alejados, se le conecta el teléfono y tienen una salida en UHF.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 18, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La tarjeta controladora de una impresora?




algo parecido pero de que tipo??


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2011)

Especialmente se parece a la controladora de una impresora de matriz de puntos y podría estar casi seguro de que es una Citizen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Una base telefónica de las que se usan en lugares alejados, se le conecta el teléfono y tienen una salida en UHF.



se llama monocanal pero  no  creo que sea uno
mas bien  parece  lo  que dice Ratmayor


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 18, 2011)

no es matriz de puntos y no esa marca cuando la desarme decia una pero no la recuerdo no era muy conocida dato curioso ese bichito consume 5 A


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 19, 2011)

Buena fuente, subo otra, para que no pare:


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

g.corallo dijo:


> no es matriz de puntos y no esa marca cuando la desarme decia una pero no la recuerdo no era muy conocida dato curioso ese bichito consume 5 A


Pero danos una pista! 



Josefe17 dijo:


> Buena fuente, subo otra, para que no pare:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46634


Eh... Un cargador?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 19, 2011)

como las maquinas expendedoras de boletos en los colectivos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2011)

mostrá lo que está soldado del otro lado ¿smd?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 19, 2011)

@G.Corallo: Me sonaba a expendedora, sobre todo esa controladora..

@Ratmayor: No carga nada, es más, consume corriente.

¿Por cierto, que es a lo que llamáis colectivo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Por cierto, que es a lo que llamáis colectivo?


Asi le llaman en Argentina al Autobus


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 19, 2011)

mi placa es solo de dos caras sin nada smd


----------



## Dano (Ene 19, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Asi le llaman en Argentina al Autobus



O también Bondi.


----------



## malesi (Ene 19, 2011)

Un micrófono de condensador electret 

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 19, 2011)

Y qué más....

1234567890 caracteres


----------



## Dano (Ene 19, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Y qué más....
> 
> 1234567890 caracteres



Mas su correspondiente pre.


----------



## malesi (Ene 19, 2011)

Pues como no uses el interruptor
para parar una grabadora no se 
me ocurre nada más.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Un phantom power para el electrec?


----------



## Dano (Ene 19, 2011)

Es un Mic electrec con su pre (que supongo que es el diseño de pablin de un transistor) mas la polarización.
Y de seguro lo usas en tu consola que es de DJ y no posee fuente phantom.

Como andube? muy lejos?.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 19, 2011)

Es sólo polarización, con piloto, no hay pre, uso el de los dinámicos de la mesa, de medio DJ (ya me gustaría tener una de micros...) 6 canales, 2 de micro, 2 phono-line, 2 line, toma de audífonos, preescucha y salida REC y AMP.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 21, 2011)

pongo algo...


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> pongo algo...



Una anguila eléctrica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2011)

Un                Helmintio ?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 21, 2011)

Cómo adivinar no diré. Intuyo respuestas únicamente.

Sería poco serio decir algo sin certeza, pero el pez ese me hace acordar a Drácula ¡Muajajajaja!
Como sea, si hay de eso en el agua, seguro que no me baño (o me baño con preservativo )

Hablando de cualquier otra cosa, ¿Alguien vio esta peli? (parece offtopic, pero no es )


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 21, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Como sea, si hay de eso en el agua, seguro que no me baño (o me baño con preservativo )






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un Helmintio ?


Un @helminto-g-?   

Me voy mas por la anguila...


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 21, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Cómo adivinar no diré. Intuyo respuestas únicamente.
> 
> Sería poco serio decir algo sin certeza, pero el pez ese me hace acordar a Drácula ¡Muajajajaja!
> Como sea, si hay de eso en el agua, seguro que no me baño (o me baño con preservativo )
> ...



Cacho esta en lo cierto, el pez vampiro le dicen tambien

Se llama candirú es un pez del amazonas, cuando te metes en el río y oinas, este pillo se siente atraído por el pis y se mete por la uretra del meón y debido a sus aletas no se puede extraer, hay que operar para sacarlo, tambien se mete por otros orificios el muy bandido


----------



## Cacho (Ene 21, 2011)

"*C*ómo *a*divinar *n*o *d*iré. *I*ntuyo *r*espuestas *ú*nicamente."

Caramba, qué coincidencia 
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un corcho de sidra por ahí .
> 
> *Pregunto ¿Ese es el mismo que se mete por el oido?*



No lo creo, yo solo sabía que se mete por el aÑo, y por la uretra. 
Creo que es un pez originario de las costas de brasil, puede ser?

Jamás escuché algun caso de víctima de ese pez, creo que no creo mucho que sea cierto. Pero por las dudas, no lo quiero comprobar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

llege tarde con el pez atrevido http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vandellia_cirrhosa


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2011)

​


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 22, 2011)

Un giroscopio? o algo para medir redondez?


----------



## sicorax (Ene 22, 2011)

eso es un abrelatas xd


----------



## Tavo (Ene 22, 2011)

*Es un robot Candirú !!!* 

(re que se quedaba colgado con el tema anterior...  )


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 22, 2011)

Puede ser un soporte para antena satelital, parece como que tiene control azimutal y de elevación


----------



## Electronec (Ene 23, 2011)

Una especie de transportador de ángulos pero con las tres coordenadas X,Y,Z ?

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 23, 2011)

el intercomunicador del sr. spock?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 23, 2011)

Ummmm

Se parece a un brazo articulado para probar palos o pelotas de golf.


Danos una pista!!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Una especie de transportador de ángulos pero con las tres coordenadas X,Y,Z ?
> 
> Saludos.





Ratmayor dijo:


> Un giroscopio? o algo para medir redondez?





sicorax dijo:


> eso es un abrelatas xd





Tavo dijo:


> *Es un robot Candirú !!!*
> 
> (re que se quedaba colgado con el tema anterior...  )





zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el intercomunicador del sr. spock?



*! Sigan participando ¡*



anajesusa dijo:


> Puede ser un soporte para antena satelital, parece como que tiene control *azimutal* y *de elevación*



Uno si, el otro NO, nada que ver con antenas.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 23, 2011)

Parte de un equipo topográfico ?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 23, 2011)

Je me ganó de mano un teodolito


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Parte de un equipo topográfico ?





anajesusa dijo:


> Je me ganó de mano un teodolito



*! Gracias por Participar ¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

Un nivel laser de precisión ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un nivel laser de presición ?



*! Seguí participando ¡*

No mide nada.
No tiene nada que ver con luz.
No transmite ni recibe RF.
No crea agujeros negros.
No viaja en el tiempo.
No estaba antes del "Big Bang"
No es parte de un dispositivo termonuclear.


Si se mueve.
Si es el soporte de "Algo".
Si es caro.
Si es de precisión.
Si es Ruso.


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 23, 2011)

Es un soporte del brazo de la púa de un tocadisco


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

es esa cosa que mantiene siempre en la misma posición algo ,no es un giroscopo ,perose monta una camara y la mantiene a nivel?

es parte de un sistema mantener una cabina nivelada,,tractor,camion, a ya se es la parte de las camaras de helicóptero para filmar en pleno vuelo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 23, 2011)

No terminó? creí que electronec había ganado? lo que dijo esta bien o no? lo del teodolito?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 23, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> No terminó? creí que electronec había ganado? lo que dijo esta bien o no? lo del teodolito?



Mal y cuando Fogonazo empieza a dar pistas, a mi por lo menos, me lia mas. 

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 23, 2011)

Puede ser el soporte de un telescopio


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

luchosexto dijo:


> Es un soporte del brazo de la púa de un tocadisco



*! !         Correcto          ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

guaaa y eso es costoso?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 23, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> guaaa y eso es costoso?


No mas por el estilo que tiene, debe serlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

[Off Topic]
Si tienen ganas miren estos _*giradiscos DIY*_
[/Off Topic]


----------



## Cacho (Ene 23, 2011)

Se me hace más como un girocompás o algo similar de navegación. Acá es donde se levanta Don Hermann (Anschülz, creo que se escribía así) y me casca por andar mencionando su invento...


----------



## electrodin (Ene 23, 2011)

Asssuuuu.... que preciosidad!!!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 46869
es una verdadera joya....


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Una fácil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

El pituto de un giradiscos , adaptador para "ujero" grande ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

lo mas parecido que he visto a eso es el tapon de una valvula check para sisterna....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Para éstos digo , arriba a la derecha ----->


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

naaa, para esos era en forma de dona, sin el "palito" del centro


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 24, 2011)

El tapón de una canilla de bronce


----------



## djwash (Ene 24, 2011)

Es con lo que le pegas al disco cuando jugas al Tejo Industrial... Mmm na...


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Helminto G tiene una idea...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

yo digo de esto:






por estos lares les llamamos pichancha...


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Te la doy por ganada Helminto, porque es justamente una parte de una válvula de molino de viento que hace exactamente el mismo trabajo que lo que muestras, esta tiene unos 10 cm de diámetro todo en bronce, y la tengo sobre el escritorio como pisapapeles


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

caray y yo que no traje nada para ti, deja veo que me encuentro....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

O sea la parte movil (Válvula) de una válvula de retención . . .


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

aclarado el punto pasemos a la siguiente imagen, facilita pa los de la vieja escuela:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Tiene buje y es de goma ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

asi mero, si me dices que no sabes........ que mal


----------



## sjuan (Ene 24, 2011)

es otra valvula


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

es una bomba ¡¡¡¡¡¡ hidraulica


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

no nada de valvulas (nisiquiera termoionicas)



creo que debo aclarar que la primera imagen se refiere a lo anterior y no se relaciona con la imagen de abajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

La rueda de tracción entre el motor y el plato de los giradiscos ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2011)

hecho ganates, sigues...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Y ésto que es ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ésto que es ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46990



¿Algún tipo de motor/Generador?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 24, 2011)

motor hidraulico?


----------



## sjuan (Ene 24, 2011)

una parte de un motor a combustion, como de una podadora


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

*Un motor rotativo* (de 3 tiempos)... o algo parecido.

El que dijo "como de una podadora"...  Vamos, cuando viste semajante arquitectura en aluminio en el block de un motor pedorro de esos??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

parte de un motor a combustión , pero necesito mas datos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> parte de un motor a combustión , pero necesito mas datos



Leíste mi comentario de más arriba?

Más seguro estoy. Es una parte de un motor rotativo...

*Motor Wankel...*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Si rotativo ¿nombre? apellido 

http://www.foro-aeromodelismo.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=234


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si rotativo ¿nombre? apellido



Leé la edición.

*Motor Wankel* (o rotativo, se lo llama de las dos maneras, es el que tiene la Mazda RX-8)







Esta preciosura tiene un motor rotativo.

*YEAHHH TOMÁ ADIVINÉ!!!*

Se llama motor Wankel, debido a su inventor. Es un motor de tres tiempos...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ésto que es ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46990



*No duró mucho tu incógnita...* 

   JAJAJA!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 24, 2011)

juro que parece un motor glow de modelismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

nop , pero eso muestra el nivel de aquí


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 24, 2011)

aaah, si es de modelismo, pero wankel en vez de piston comun


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

¿ Que es ésto ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que es ésto ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46993



Segurisimo a que es una Imagen... Quizás sea Jpg. 

PS: Bicicleta del año del jiote?


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 25, 2011)

¿Y esto qué es?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que es ésto ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46993


Bicicleta anfibia de la epoca de Maria Castaña? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 46994
Parece la base de un proyector de opacos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2011)

Mmm, Me faltó agregar "Con Flotadores"


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que es ésto ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46993



un fulano subido a una estructura con 4 globos saturnianos(por que no son terraqueos)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2011)

... Con Flotadores Saturnianos.
Ya empieza a moverse el bicho.


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 25, 2011)

pueden ser estabilizadores? me da la sensacion de estar lleno de algun líquido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2011)

Es una bicicleta anfibia


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ésto que es ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46990



Motor de aeromodelismo tipo Wenkel (no me acuerdo el nombre del ciclo).
Pareciera un OS/Graupner OS 49PI TYPE II, de 1.27 hp y 5cc, pesa 380 gramos completo con caño de escape incluido. Ralenti a 2500-3000rpm, máximo rendimiento en torno de las 20.000rpm


----------



## Tavo (Ene 25, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Motor de aeromodelismo tipo *Wenkel* (no me acuerdo el nombre del ciclo).
> Pareciera un OS/Graupner OS 49PI TYPE II, de 1.27 hp y 5cc, pesa 380 gramos completo con caño de escape incluido. Ralenti a 2500-3000rpm, máximo rendimiento en torno de las 20.000rpm


*Wankel*, es el tipo de motor. 

Y como sabemos que esos datos los sabés vos y no los copiaste de una web? 
Naa, mentira.

Que lindo sería tener un motor de esos, pero calculo que debe costar como 1000 dólares, o algo así.. (ya no más averiguo)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

La super bicicleta nadadora


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Qué buena que está esa bici. Les cuento una anécdota. Me hubiera hecho falta una de esas hoy. Ayer tuvimos en Córdoba una tormenta muy grande, y se inundó toda la zona sur, (donde yo vivo) y esta mañana saqué a pasear el Fiat 147, y oh!, se me quedó en el agua. Por suerte un taxista con buena intención me ayudó y lo sacamos. Pero me hubiera encantado tener una bici de estas.

Saludos, y perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La super bicicleta nadadora
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47016



Esas cosas a veces pueden llegar a ser útiles. Uno nunca sabe


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2011)

La imagen completa es esta:
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/mags/PopularScience/12-1932/amphibian_bike.jpg
Las "bolitas" de arriba, son rebatibles


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2011)

las de arriba se sueltan y quedan abajo, como es anfivio en la imagen esta en modo terrestre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Se las dejás abajo y te queda una bici "con rueditas" para aprendíz jejeje


----------



## Dano (Ene 25, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Qué buena que está esa bici. Les cuento una anécdota. Me hubiera hecho falta una de esas hoy. Ayer tuvimos en Córdoba una tormenta muy grande, y se inundó toda la zona sur, (donde yo vivo) y esta mañana saqué a pasear el Fiat 147, y oh!, se me quedó en el agua. Por suerte un taxista con buena intención me ayudó y lo sacamos. Pero me hubiera encantado tener una bici de estas.
> 
> Saludos, y perdón por el offtopic.



Le vas a tener que hacer un snorkel.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2011)

Qué raro que habiendo dicho bolitas, no haya una acotación de mente pervertida de Cacho....... jijijijijijiji


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Le vas a tener que hacer un snorkel.


 

Yo tuve una Daihatsu de esas "pan lactal" allá por el año 82 y para meterme en el agua tenía una manguera de radiador a 90º y un caño de aluminio de una aspiradora  . . .  de snorkel


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 26, 2011)

el otro dia casi me quedo con el clio, medio motor tapado con agua, lo amo al auto!!!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

y la                 foto...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2011)

Y esto que es?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

intento de cinescopio?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y esto que es?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47034



Es el aparato donde se quería "Reproducir" los inicios de la Tierra? Me parece haberlo visto antes...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> intento de cinescopio?


Emite rayos... pero no...


----------



## djwash (Ene 26, 2011)

Es un tubo de Rayos X...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Es un tubo de Rayos X...


Pero que rápido lo adivinaron  te toca...


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y esto que es?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47034




Es mas, te digo que la sacaste de aca a la imagen.

http://www.educacion.es/mnct/exposicion/ciencias-experimentales/electricidad.html


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 26, 2011)

Chanfle, me ganaron por minutos, supe al instante que era 

Che, al final estuve bien con el motor wenkel?


----------



## djwash (Ene 26, 2011)

Loading...

Que es esto?
Que son esos caracteres?
Con que lo hicieron?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Es mas, te digo que la sacaste de aca a la imagen.
> 
> http://www.educacion.es/mnct/exposicion/ciencias-experimentales/electricidad.html


 Para la proxima borro el link ¬¬


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

los dies mandamientos
es hebreo
con un rayo divino

la tabla periodica en un cabello y fue hecho con un laser


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Loading...
> 
> Que es esto?
> Que son esos caracteres?
> ...


Una tabla escrita por un borracho con la mano herida


----------



## djwash (Ene 26, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> los dies mandamientos
> es hebreo
> con un rayo divino
> 
> la tabla periodica en un cabello y fue hecho con un laser



Que veloz!

http://www.portaldemisterios.com/categoria/uk


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

(sabia que era biblico....)



que es y como funciona


----------



## djwash (Ene 26, 2011)

Es un proyector laser, puede crear imagenes en 3D, usa un laser infrarrojo que al ser enfocado en un punto el aire en ese punto se degrada y emite luz visible, la misma dura alrededor de 1nS, debido a la reaccion del aire y la frecuencia de los pulsos del laser es un poco ruidoso el artilugio...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

esaptamente, te va


----------



## djwash (Ene 26, 2011)

Una facil, no tengo casi fotos raras


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Una facil, no tengo casi fotos raras
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47043



Surco de LP


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

eso es tampa ya la habia puesto yo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso es tampa ya la habia puesto yo



Ni Mo Do 
Ya recuperé mis Foto-Vales!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

ps echa la que sigue...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ps echa la que sigue...



De las que he puesto, se tardan una eternidad en adivinarlas... Es más, ni las adivinan!


----------



## djwash (Ene 26, 2011)

Ups, no la habia visto, la verdad que no vi todas las paginas

Antes de subir otra mejor me veo todo jaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

dale tacato que si no esto se detiene


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Ahí tienen







Que es, marca y modelo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

no ps no he visto algo igual


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 26, 2011)

Amplificador de audio clase D?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Amplificador de audio clase D?



No... Amplificador no es. 
Les va a sudar 

Me equivoqué acá... En si no es amplificador, pero posee uno en su interior y por lo que sé es clase A


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2011)

un DSP? (15 Caracteres)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

No...
Vamos!!!!!


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahí tienen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un Crossover digital ?, ni idea, no se me viene a la cabeza que puede ser.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Un Crossover digital ?, ni idea, no se me viene a la cabeza que puede ser.



No es un crossover digital. Tendrán que irse a toda la familia de aparatos para audio.
Ven? Las fotos que pongo como que les revuelve el ocio .

Veamos si al rato están al tiro.

See you later!


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 26, 2011)

Lo primero que me pasó por la mente fue un radio-reproductor para automóvil, pero ni idea


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

Es un decodificador de TV?
(me encanta el toroidal)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Lo primero que me pasó por la mente fue un radio-reproductor para automóvil, pero ni idea



Mmm, No. Utiliza AC. 



agucasta89 dijo:


> Es un decodificador de TV?
> (me encanta el toroidal)



Next!.

No decodifica.

Vamos!!!


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No es un crossover digital. Tendrán que irse a toda la familia de aparatos para audio.
> Ven? Las fotos que pongo como que les revuelve el ocio .
> 
> Veamos si al rato están al tiro.
> ...



Un ecualizador digital


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

mmm no... next!


----------



## malesi (Ene 26, 2011)

Puede que un Karaoke.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Bueno, ya fue Tacato.. 

Decí lo que es de una buena vez!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> Puede que un Karaoke.
> 
> Saludos



No, No es un karaoke. Procesa Señales...

Que es nombre marca y modelo!

Vamos!!!!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

mmm. Sony XRT-12339 Xplode.

(se nota que tiré cualquiera?)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> mmm. Sony XRT-12339 Xplode.
> 
> (se nota que tiré cualquiera?)



no no no!!! te ponchaste!!!   

Vamos! Vamos!!! No puede ser que no le den!!! Es un sistema que se usa en todo momento, más de lo que ustedes imaginan!!!

Vamos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2011)

un procesador de surround?


----------



## Edu-D (Ene 26, 2011)

Mmm pre amplificador o eculizador digital?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> un procesador de surround?



Nones... Está adentro de aparato que mencionas



EDHB dijo:


> Mmm pre amplificador o eculizador digital?



ummm, No. Está adentro de aparato que mencionas

Vamos!!! Quien más!!! Fogonazo, Cacho, Eduardo, BlackTiger, Pandacba On tan??? 

Esá taaaaaaan facil!!! Trabaja con señales analógicas : Si---- Trabaja con señales Digitales: Si!!

Que es, marca y modelo! (sabiendo que es, las últimas son re-fáciles!)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

Un deco                     ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

es sin lugar a dudas una plaqueta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

A mí más se me hace como el nieto de esto:


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un deco                     ?



No es un decodificador 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> es sin lugar a dudas una plaqueta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Claro, tampoco es un pan   



Cacho dijo:


> A mí más se me hace como el nieto de esto:



Mmm, No procesa ninguna tecnología propietaria... . Ya dí pistas en los mensajes anteriores! Chequenle!!! De hecho, se usa en el Audio High End!!! Que más pistas Quereis!!!

Vamos!!!



Tacatomon dijo:


> De las que he puesto, se tardan una eternidad en adivinarlas... Es más, ni las adivinan!



... Dejavú???


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

apenas va un dia...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Amplificador de audio clase D?



No... Amplificador no es. 
Les va a sudar 

EDIT: Me equivoqué acá... En si no es amplificador, _*pero posee uno en su interior*_ y por lo que sé es clase A


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Es un conversor digital analógico.
Korea’s April Music Stello collection DA100
 y no sudé nada


----------



## Tavo (Ene 27, 2011)

Si, definitivamente, adivinó Black.

http://audiohub.com.sg/audio-news/koreas-april-music-stello-collection-da100da220mkiiai500/


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 27, 2011)

Efectivamente, es un DAC!!! Les comenté que se encuentra en todos lados, un DVD, El PC, un Estéreo... 
Estaba taaannn fácil!!! 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es un conversor digital analógico.
> Korea’s April Music Stello collection DA100
> y no sudé nada




No suda el que sabe


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Si, pero saber la marca y el modelo...... eso ya no era tan fácil 
Una simple para que se entretengan un rato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Una máquina de peluquería ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 27, 2011)

parte del sputnik


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Aunque la foto se llama "satelite 1 que es . jpg" , sostengo que es ésto !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

2M, así te quedaron los pelos!        
Pero no, no es de peluquería.
Helminto, nop.
Y no pienso dar pistas porque es realmente fácil.

PD: no metas la cabeza en cualquier cosa que "parezca" de peluquería si no querés terminar como 2M


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Traje de buceo para ultra profundidad ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Hay un modelo que inclusive trae masajista incorporada, pero ahora que pienso........ no, eso era de otro catálogo


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Es un traje anti radiación, anticuado y viejo? Equipado con bombas de plutonio y con hidrosulfuro de titanio en el interior, que resiste a todo, incluso a una explosión de una estrella?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

@agucasta89: Se nota que ves muuuuuuuuuuuchas películas de ciencia ficción jajajajaja.
Nop, no es un traje anti supernova


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Hieres mis sentimientos 
Jajaja. Podés tirar una pista? El tamaño real del bicho. Nada más que eso pido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Aunque no debería, ya que dije que no iba a dar pistas, el "bicho" tiene un diámetro de unos 2.3 metros, justo para la cabeza de 2M


----------



## Edu-D (Ene 27, 2011)

mmm parece esas cosas que hay en los comerciales y adentro hay caramelos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

La verdad eso no puedo discutirlo @edhb el asunto va a ser como agarrarlos


----------



## Edu-D (Ene 27, 2011)

Estas en lo correcto... pero no se me pasa por la cabeza que puede ser


----------



## sjuan (Ene 27, 2011)

es la punta de un misil o de una bomba atomica


----------



## Dano (Ene 27, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si, pero saber la marca y el modelo...... eso ya no era tan fácil
> Una simple para que se entretengan un rato.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47129



Un fusor de "cotelé" o de "refilón" o con un "chanfle". jajajaj


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

es una estufa                    .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

> es la punta de un misil o de una bomba atomica


Nop.



> Un fusor de "cotelé" o de "refilón" o con un "chanfle". jajajaj


Ni cerquita, ni parecido, ni de aproximación (lo de chanfle delata tu edad )



> es una estufa                    .


Si se le pudiera meter leña (cosa agradable para al gu nos), podría, pero nah........


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2011)

Una esfera (O campana) de inmersión. (Pero sin leña)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Yo ya dije algo parecido , pero dije traje y no cápsula , ya dijo que tiene 2,3 m de diámetro , las esferas verdes parecen contrapesos ¿no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

campana para recolectar almejas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

> Una esfera (O campana) de inmersión. (Pero sin leña)


Nop, no es tan rebuscado, se usa en otro lado.



> Yo ya dije algo parecido , pero dije traje y no cápsula , ya dijo que  tiene 2,3 m de diámetro , las esferas verdes parecen contrapesos ¿no?


La verdad no lo creo, aunque no lo puedo afirmar.

PD: sí, almejas cerebrarles, a que no sabés algo de eso reinaldo?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 27, 2011)

Una maquina para hacer CAFE....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

es una esfera para motoqueros black ¡¡¡¡¡y de almejas claro


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Si, una máquina de hacer café, y sale con tostadas, manteca y dulce de leche...... ups.... me parece que esa es de otro catálogo 

Nop, no es una máquina de hacer café.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

es el satelite intelsat 1  ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

PD: hay pocas cosas que odio, muy poquititas, pero una de ellas, es que me digan motoquero........
Arggggggg como sigas reinaldo, mi primo te va a ir a visitar, a vos y a todos tus conejos.

PD1: y no, no es el IntelSat.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

la culpa es tuya por mencionarlo en la sección de valvulas ,aca en el foro se entra con la cola pegadita a la pared ¡¡¡¡ a no tirar el jabón  ¡¡¡¡¡menos el que usa dosme ,el liquido,se tarda mas para juntarlo (segun el coyote) ¡¡¡¡¡

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/tecnologias-valvulares/breve-historia-miembros-142/

nahuelsat      sera,es satelite argentino ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

No pienso seguir con tus insinuaciones, solo diré que NOOOOOOOOO, no es un satélite argentino.
Y cuando te visite mi primo, explicale a él lo del jabón


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 27, 2011)

Una máquina de hacer palomitas de maiz


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Ah bueno....... tenemos un chistoso más, y encima vampiro... por suerte este foro da para todo!
Sanguijuela dopada....... No, no es una máquina de hacer pochoclo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Si yo uso jabón líquido muuuuuuy escurridizo , y perfumado pa que se agachen a olerlo


----------



## sjuan (Ene 27, 2011)

una bola espacial 

(eso dice mi mama)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

PD: me estaré _calculusando?_


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 27, 2011)

Que b***do miré la foto que puso 2M  la tuya gato es el proyector del planetario


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

O a juntarlo no? Coxino.
Sjuan, tu mamá se equivocó en parte, o quizás en todo....
Algo de cierto, algo de falso.

Anajesusa, no hay problema, con la edad, estas cosas pasan ...... y vienen 

Ah, y no, no es un proyector


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

El pochoclo - palomitas de maiz , las hago en el microndas en una bolsa de papel 5 minutos al máximo


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 27, 2011)

Doy una ayudita?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Creo que nuestra amistad es del tipo televisiva estimado vampiro, Willson, tu ayudita arruinó mi diversión grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Este fin de semana no te voy a invitar a ver los BiosMonster


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

igual no se que es ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ mas ayuda


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Ayuda 1: No es un supositorio placentero de alta tecnología.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 27, 2011)

Un submarino espacial con motor de Tetra Hidro Canabinol?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Uh, si no fuera por lo de Tetra, estabas muy cerca, de errarle claro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

¿ Un satélite , de cualquier tipo u origen ?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 27, 2011)

pa mi que es una aspiradora de esas viejitas...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Nah, seguro que es algo re chot***azo.. Es un marciano de metal


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Con la ayuda que dio el villano de Anajesusa (que de ahora en adelante lo llamaré Willson -el oncólogo de House MD-), no creo que no lo hayan sacado...........

PD: soy fácil de sobornar, una anchoa y un ovillo de lana, uno para comer y el otro para jugar.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

> una anchoa y un ovillo de lana, uno para comer y el otro para jugar


Ya entendí: Es una máquina de pescado triturado que hace los envases con lana!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

PD: Willson, decí la respuesta............ así te paso el turno 
No obstante, jamás tendrás a la jefa del hospital 

PD1: Agua Bendita upsssssss no, no era así, agucasta, los cordobeses, tienen un especial sentido del humor, como vos, y otros, son unos aguafiestas, como Willson


----------



## Dano (Ene 27, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: Willson, decí la respuesta............ así te paso el turno
> No obstante, jamás tendrás a la jefa del hospital
> 
> PD1: Agua Bendita upsssssss no, no era así, agucasta, los cordobeses, tienen un especial sentido del humor, como vos, y otros, son unos aguafiestas, como Willson



Microscopio electrónico.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Dano, sabés que te aprecio, pero, estuviste chupando ranas alucinógenas junto con el primate?
Si te dijo que no tenían efectos secundarios, era mentira!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Tigre, tengo sueño, tirá pistas!!

Es un *****scopio? o no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Nopes, no es ningún tipo de *scopio.
Y juro que pensé que era fácil (jijijijijijijijijijiji)

PD: y Willson, ya se fue a dormir.... voy a contratar un detective para averiguar el teléfono, así lo puedo torturar un piquirijillo (By Flanders).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Bueh . . .  le pego una lustrada a mi máquina y me voy a dormir che !


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 27, 2011)

Se me estan acabando las ideas  Una lavadora nuclear con secadora incluida?


----------



## sjuan (Ene 28, 2011)

va al espacion, y essss        !un satelite de fox!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: soy fácil de sobornar, una anchoa y un ovillo de lana, uno para comer y el otro para jugar.


¿Te gusta comer lana? No sabía que tenías alma de polilla... Y jugar con una anchoa no, que te queda todo con olor a pescado 

_¿Vos toc_ás de oído en lo de los _cosmonautas_? ¿O sos como Yuri? 

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2011)

Modulo espacial Vostok


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

Ratmayor acertó!!! si señor el modulo Vostok, tripulado de la unión soviética
Es rebuscado el gato este je je.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bueh . . .  le pego una lustrada a mi máquina y me voy a dormir che !



Esa maquina es de una peluquería!


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

Dejo una fácil (o no tan fácil jeje).
Ahí va:

http://img375.imageshack.us/i/cimg0205551.jpg/

A ver quien averigua qué es (vaa eso es fácil), de qué aparato lo he sacado y la función que tenía .


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

La cabeza grabadora y borradora de una diskettera de media


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> La cabeza grabadora y borradora de una diskettera de media


Se puede asemejar por el aspecto, pero no.Está muy lejos de ser lo que mencionas .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 28, 2011)

pssss, facil, es una moneda de 2 euros


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pssss, facil, es una moneda de 2 euros


 
Si, y lo otro que es? 
PD:La moenada era para comparar el tamaño, lógico.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 28, 2011)

Un microprocesador?


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Un microprocesador?


Un procesador de 4 terminales? mm no creo que exista


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 28, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Si, y lo otro que es?
> PD:La moenada era para comparar el tamaño, lógico.




obviamente, fue un chistonto nada mas


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> obviamente, fue un chistonto nada mas


Lo se!
---
Pista: Estaba al lado de un motor.
Parece que está resultando más dificil de lo que pensaba .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2011)

El fototransistor múltiple de un lector de CD


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El fototransistor múltiple de un lector de CD


Tampoco!
Vamos que no es tan difícil!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Ratmayor acertó!!! si señor el modulo Vostok, tripulado de la unión soviética


Epa, Don Hematófago, que le acerté yo antes (pero después que _usté_ )


----------



## joseluisroullier (Ene 28, 2011)

un fotodiodo
o fototransistor

un motor de gravador de cd


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Epa, Don Hematófago, que le acerté yo antes (pero después que _usté_ )



Disculpas Cacho, estoy viejo y estas cosas pasan vio? el alemán me está siguiendo de cerca, pero ya lo fumigaré con mis bacterias Ghilamesh


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 28, 2011)

Exacto, el primero que acertó fue Willson (ex vampiro) y luego _calculus _(ex cacho), ambos dos pertenecientes a la Orden Sagrada de los Arruinadores de los Juegos del Gato.
Así que oficialmente declaro ganador a Willson.
Y seguiré pergeñando algún tipo de vil venganza.


----------



## joseluisroullier (Ene 28, 2011)

es un laser de lectogravador de cd


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

joseluisroullier dijo:


> es un laser de lectogravador de cd


No tiene que ver con ninguna grabadora de ningún tipo, además no son tan voluminosos..


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

no es acaso el fototransistor, sensor de la lente de una camara digital?


----------



## luchosexto (Ene 28, 2011)

un emisor infrarojo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 28, 2011)

No se porqué, pero se me huele más a algo electro mecánico, además parecería que tiene una patita rota.


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es acaso el fototransistor, sensor de la lente de una camara digital?


 


> No se porqué, pero se me huele más a algo electro mecánico, además parecería que tiene una patita rota


Mas o menos teneis una idea acertada 
Voy aterminar: Es un fototransitor, bueno realmente era un optoacoplador que formaba parte de un encoder (rotativo, no lineal) en una impresora HP del año catapum..

Un saludo!.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

quiere decir que gane?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Epa, Don Hematófago, que le acerté yo antes (pero después que _usté_ )


Eso pasa por usar mensajes subliminales 



Helminto G. dijo:


> quiere decir que gane?


Si nadie reclama el premio...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

ok pues una sencillita:


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2011)

El buzzer / ringer de un celular?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 28, 2011)

Podría ser el micro también... del cel


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2011)

No creo que sea el micro, ahora, el *micro*fono, tal vez...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

casi pero no rat, 
tampoco es el micro no el microfono


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2011)

El auricular?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 28, 2011)

Mmm, Se me está pegando eso del chat...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

si el auricular


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2011)

Y esto que es?


----------



## electrodin (Ene 28, 2011)

ahhhnnn.. ese lo he visto en el laboratorio de fisica....


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

un motor solar, luminico


----------



## sjuan (Ene 29, 2011)

se llama radiometro y gira cuando es expuesto a la luz 

sirve para demostrar la teoria de fotones los cuales golpean la parte blanca y la empujan y son absorvidas por el color negro lo cual por estar las caras opuestas hace que comiense agirar; el recipiente de preferencia debe estar a vacio para no perder movimiento por friccion con el aire


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 29, 2011)

si, eso mero es...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2011)

Interesante el apratejo este. Al final la Luz si ejerce una fuerza


----------



## sjuan (Ene 29, 2011)

de donde lo saque


----------



## capitanp (Ene 29, 2011)

Placa de algun tipo de sirena, pero le falta el trafo


----------



## sjuan (Ene 29, 2011)

ajj si vuelvo a ganar pongo algo mas rebuscado; sigue


----------



## capitanp (Ene 29, 2011)

Ah ganeeee 

ami me gusta el material propio...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2011)

Selector de entradas o preamplificador... O las 2 cosas...


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ene 29, 2011)

ese es algun tipo de crossover o mixer


----------



## capitanp (Ene 29, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Selector de entradas o preamplificador... O las 2 cosas...


 
No solo tiene una entrada y una salida stereo



mogolloelectro dijo:


> ese es algun tipo de crossover o mixer


 
tiene que ver con audio, pero no


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2011)

Algún tipo de expansor de sonido. Mono/estéreo/Surround/Loudness Control.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 29, 2011)

un ecualizador
o un divisor,nose que le entra mono y sale estereo


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 29, 2011)

un PCB  jajajajajjajajaj


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> se llama radiometro y gira cuando es expuesto a la luz
> 
> sirve para demostrar la teoria de fotones los cuales golpean la parte blanca y la empujan y son absorvidas por el color negro lo cual por estar las caras opuestas hace que comiense agirar; el recipiente de preferencia debe estar a vacio para no perder movimiento por friccion con el aire


pero que rapido! estoy perdiendo mi toque jejeje


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

Bueno, publique un "adivina qué es" entonces"


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 30, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bicicleta anfibia de la epoca de Maria Castaña?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46994
> Parece la base de un proyector de opacos...



No, No es base de proyector de opacos
(Pista: Tiene que ver con edicion de imagenes, fotos, etc)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 30, 2011)

Editor de imágenes?


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 30, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Editor de imágenes?



Nop
Una pista mejor:   
Es una base de la parte de una impresora...
¿De qué?...esa es la pregunta.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 30, 2011)

edictor de fotos etc;


----------



## capitanp (Ene 30, 2011)

Photoshop...  XD XD XD


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 30, 2011)

> Ver el archivo adjunto 47209



Es la punta de prueba de un osciloscopio OWON, más especificamente la del canal #2. Listo, gané 








jorger dijo:


> Un procesador de 4 terminales? mm no creo que exista



De 6 hay, por que no van a poder haber de 4?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 30, 2011)

La placa de un deck?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2011)

que es esto ???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Dispositivos intrauterinos para lemures????????


----------



## sjuan (Ene 30, 2011)

no, supositorios  para lemures


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2011)

no no ,es un dispocitivo   que cuando lo vi,pregunte 
lemur -y eso para que es?
vendedor -no se ,pero  sale un peso
lemur -bueno dame 3
,después  tuve que  descubrir que era ¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

O sea, nos estás usando de conejitos de indias para saber en qué gastaste 3 pesos?
Malo el lemur, malo malo!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 30, 2011)

momento!! con ese van tres imagenes pendientes, no desordenemos el juego


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2011)

bueno es un difusor para pecera,al parecer mejor que los de piedra,porque apretando el tornillo regulas   el tamaño de  las burbujas,supongo que para limpiar también es mas facil,ya que las de piedras cuando se tapan es una porqueria,
aquí una foto del difusor en acción,como veran tira mas burbujas que uno de piedra ,burbujas mas finas y en mayor cantidad
PD:

debo confesar que cuando los compre  pence que eran valvulas para el reactor de co2 de  la pecera  o  para   la bomba venturi


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 30, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no no ,es un dispocitivo   que cuando lo vi,pregunte
> lemur -y eso para que es?
> vendedor -no se ,pero  sale un peso
> lemur -bueno dame 3
> ,después  tuve que  descubrir que era ¡¡¡


jajaja, me recuerda cuando en mis inicios de carrera fui a una tienda de electrónica buscando cables y vi esto:





En ese entonces no sabía que era, pero como eran baratos y me parecieron bonitos compré unos 15


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> jajaja, me recuerda cuando en mis inicios de carrera fui a una tienda de electrónica buscando cables y vi esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

JAJAJA

Me haces morir de riiiiiiiisaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

Pregunta obligada . . .  rosita no había


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta obligada . . .  rosita no había


No te entendí DOSMETROS, y vuelvo a aclarar que eso fue empezando la carrera, incluso me dijeron que era un pulsador pero me dejaron igual, al fin y al cabo los terminé usando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Me dió risa porque los compraste para "adorno" , al no saber lo que eran 

Y ya que son de adorno para un cuarto femenino . . . que mejor que de color rosa ! 

Yo también , de principiante he comprado cosas bonitas y baratas  . . .  disipadores , núcleos de ferrita , etc


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 31, 2011)

por aca hay un negocio que vende componentes y demas como si fueran caramelos


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me dió risa porque los compraste para "adorno" , al no saber lo que eran
> 
> Y ya que son de adorno para un cuarto femenino . . . que mejor que de color rosa !
> 
> Yo también , de principiante he comprado cosas bonitas y baratas  . . .  disipadores , núcleos de ferrita , etc


Ni tan de adorno, más bien como si se tratara de artículos de colección, y yo sabía que quizá los usaría (y así fue)
¿Y rosa? _Naaaaaaaaaa_, no me gusta el rosa, eso es de niñitas, en mi habitación predominan los colores azul, madera y negro, esos si son mis colores preferidos, aunque el morado también me gusta.



Helminto G. dijo:


> por aca hay un negocio que vende componentes y demas como si fueran caramelos


Me imagino que cuando no tienen para darte cambio te pagan con resistencias 

PD: ¿En que quedaron? fotos van y vienen y no se cual es la última para adivinar


----------



## capitanp (Ene 31, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Es la punta de prueba de un osciloscopio OWON, más especificamente la del canal #2. Listo, gané
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NO es un Tektronix


van cerca pero no le aciertan






jajajja


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

> Yo también , de principiante he comprado cosas bonitas y baratas  . . . disipadores , núcleos de ferrita , etc


Jajajaja. Hace 3 años compré un parlante Subwoofer chino de 8" (no sé cómo espera cubrir la primera octava esa ped***rrada) pero lo pagué 45 pesos ARG (11 dólares)  y después me decepcionó porque lo pretendí mover con un ampli de los PC Speaker (2 o 3 watt) y como no sonaba bien, lo guardé "para siempre". 

Cabe resaltar que lo encontré hace 1 año, y le hice un ampli con tda 2050 en modo simple, y un filtro de sub. Se va al car*jo.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Jajajaja. Hace 3 años compré un parlante Subwoofer chino de 8" (no sé cómo espera cubrir la primera octava esa ped***rrada) pero lo pagué 45 pesos ARG (11 dólares)  y después me decepcionó porque lo pretendí mover con un ampli de los PC Speaker (2 o 3 watt) y como no sonaba bien, lo guardé "para siempre".
> 
> Cabe resaltar que lo encontré hace 1 año, y le hice un ampli con tda 2050 en modo simple, y un filtro de sub. Se va al car*jo.
> 
> Saludos!


 

Eso que quiere decir . . .  ? bien o mal


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 31, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> NO es un Tektronix
> 
> 
> van cerca pero no le aciertan
> ...




Trampa, esas dos puntas de prueba, ninguna son la de la foto anterior! 

¿Estás seguro de que no es una punta de prueba genérica? Porque es IDÉNTICA a las OWON y busqué puntas tektronix pero no encontré ninguna como esa.
Ya sabía que tenias tektronix vos, y me llamó la atención por eso, pero no creí que los de owon copiaran hasta las puntas de prueba de los tektronix


----------



## capitanp (Ene 31, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Trampa, esas dos puntas de prueba, ninguna son la de la foto anterior!
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que no es una punta de prueba genérica? Porque es IDÉNTICA a las OWON y busqué puntas tektronix pero no encontré ninguna como esa.
> Ya sabía que tenias tektronix vos, y me llamó la atención por eso, pero no creí que los de owon copiaran hasta las puntas de prueba de los tektronix


 

puntas tengo un par... de esa justo tengo la blister que viene con un par de anillitos de colores y un destornillador para calibrar el cap. me fijo a ver que dices....


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 6, 2011)

Subo una peculiar máquina antigua


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 6, 2011)

Parece una máquina de coser


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 6, 2011)

Se me ocurren 2 cosas, o un motor a vapor o un motor strilng...


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Subo una peculiar máquina antigua



un trensito jajajajajjaja, una maquina reproductora de video vieja (esas tipo cine) jajajajja

seria mejor que subas una foto mas grande que no se ve nada de nada


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 6, 2011)

Es un modelo a escala de un motor de 1 1/2 Hp fabricado por *Economy*


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2011)

oh oh creo que si se hubiera tratado de una guerra naval habrias undido el portaviones vemos si es esto
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Una salvedad, este motor puede ser encontrado con una gran variedad de nombres debido a que fue fabricado bajo licencia por una gran cantidad de marcas, habienod muy pequeñas diferencias en algunas, pero se trata en escencia del mismo motor...

El ganadod es.............


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 y pandacba tiraron los centros pero no me dijeron el nombre... creo que el cordobe' ganó 
acá una detallada explicación
http://www.boydhouse.com/hitandmiss/gov/index.html


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

Ese tipo de motor es increible lo popular que fue obviamente en la campiña, podia funcionar con kerosene o nafta, el principio es muy original, y también es increible la cantidad de marcas que hay basicamente con el mismo diseño y principio de funcionamiento, casi no distinguiendose uno de otros.
Te felicito por lo interesante del asuno y de paso uno aprende cosas nuevas


----------



## yoel7401 (Feb 25, 2011)

buenos días,

Me interesa un poquito este juego y creo que tengo la respuesta de la priemra imagen

Respuesta: Circuito impreso de un bombillo ahorrador (bastante parecido a los chinos)

Gracias y muy emotivo, al menos es algo diferente


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 25, 2011)

Bueno.... ya que adivinaste.... te toca postear una imagen.


----------



## yoel7401 (Feb 25, 2011)

en estos momentos no poseo ninguna acorde a las exigencias del juego pero buscaré algo con qué ponerlos a pensar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

Poné un lingote de oro 24 que aquí somos todos pobres


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 25, 2011)

No.... a los moderadores les dan un dólar por cada usuario que envían a Moderación....


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 25, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No.... a los moderadores les dan un dólar por cada usuario que envían a Moderación....


 Entonces fogonazo y cacho han de ser mas ricos que Bill Gates!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 25, 2011)

Y cada quincena se hacen la América con la caja de arena....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

Un bolar les dan


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 25, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No.... a los moderadores les dan un dólar por cada usuario que envían a Moderación....



waaaauuuu


----------



## Dano (Feb 25, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No.... a los moderadores les dan un dólar por cada usuario que envían a Moderación....



Unos días mas moderando y me da para irme a las islas caiman.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 25, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> waaaauuuu


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cuando me invite a comer o yo lo invite al Sr. Cacho, ya sé de que debo disponer, somníferos y un laxante fuerte 

Invito a los participantes, a que me digan, no que es (o sí) ese cable marcado con la flecha, qué función cumple (si miran bien, no está conectado a nada en la punta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

No veo la marca (edito : ahi la vi), pero un cable no conectado a nada en la punta puede ser una antena o si es doble , un "capacitador" (foro de tunning automovilistico )


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

Viene original de fábrica (como sé vé) y cumple una función muy *importanteosa* <= 

PD: no es una antena, y tampoco un *capaciteador*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2011)

es una maya ? o malla ? del potenciometro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 25, 2011)

muchos condensadores de compresion... algun qrp casero?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2011)

des-cargador de gaseoso o parte del des cargador?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

No, no, no y no. Nada de QRP, es un receptor, superheterodino, de comunicaciones.
Y está conectado a un interruptor (se vé en la foto).
Cuando se acciona ese interruptor, algo cambia.
Y basta de pistas!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2011)

se apaga ?????????? o se enciende ,no sera la llave que esa de ''local''''distancia''


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nop, para nada, no es local/distancia.
Es algo sutil, el esquema se puede bajar, está disponible.
Uhhhhhhhh me había olvidado que no más pistas.......  grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

C          a               g         ?


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 25, 2011)

alguna neutralización placa grilla

Ya se acople del oscilador de batido


----------



## zxeth (Feb 25, 2011)

ese cable sirve para ver si esta encendido, solo es para tecnicos, cuando lo tocas te pega un patadon de 900000v 0,03amp, asi te das cuenta que esta prendido y lo tenes que apagar jajajajaja. Tambien sirve para meterselo en algun orificio jajajajjajajajajajaj


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

> C          a               g


Nop


> Ya se acople del oscilador de batido


Tibio.
Zxeth, no se, quizás alguien lo utilice para esos menesteres, pero la fábrica lo hizo para otra cosa


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 26, 2011)

Si no es el oscilador de batido, puede ser un acople a las FI que lleve una señal de marca cada tantos Khz.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

> Si no es el oscilador de batido


 uhmmmmmmmm yo no dije eso


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 26, 2011)

Vamos House, es la señal  de 475 del oscilador de batido, no te hagas el misterioso, aunque hay algo que no me cierra, dijiste que no era una antena y en definitiva si lo es


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 26, 2011)

el interruptor es un selector de banda o de modo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

> Vamos House, es la señal  de 475 del oscilador de batido


 Willson, si aclarás esto quizás (o no) te lleves el premio 



> el interruptor es un selector de banda


 Nop


> de modo


 En cierta manera si, pero el tema es: qué función cumple este cablecito?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 26, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En cierta manera si, pero el tema es: qué función cumple este cablecito?



Sirve para conducir la corriente =)


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 26, 2011)

Hay un oscilador separado a la misma frecuencia que la FI del receptor, cuando se activa las señales se heterodinan y se pueden escuchar las señales de banda lateral y CW, el cable en cuestión es la señal que viene de ese oscilador de 475 Khz ( igual frecuencia que las frecuencias intermedias del receptor)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

> Sirve para conducir la corriente =)


Muy ingenioso, sí señor 


> Hay un oscilador separado a la misma frecuencia que la FI del receptor,  cuando se activa las señales se heterodinan y se pueden escuchar las  señales de banda lateral y CW, el cable en cuestión es la señal que  viene de ese oscilador de 475 Khz ( igual frecuencia que las frecuencias  intermedias del receptor)


Como sabía que pensabas eso, la respuesta es: Nop!


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 26, 2011)

Ultimo tiro y me rindo, se trata de un control manual de ganancia para ajustar la intensidad de señal del oscilador de batido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

> Ultimo tiro y me rindo, se trata de un control manual de ganancia para ajustar la intensidad de señal del oscilador de batido


 Nop.
El Capitán general de las fuerzas gatunas, Don Gato, acepta de buen agrado la rendición del Murciélago  ups, digo Vampiro.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 26, 2011)

Tiene algo que ver con el CAV?  (control automático de volumen)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nop mi querido y rendido combatiente , tiene que ver con lo que decías antes.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 26, 2011)

Bueno ambas dos cosas se relacionan, pero si estoy rendido jua jua
Este no es un foro de electrónicos? que hace un bioquímico hablando este idioma cuando hay miles de expertos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

> que hace un bioquímico hablando


 Eso mismo me pregunto yo, hablan?    
Y como veo que esto viene duro.... pos otra pista (no me digan que ya había dicho que no las iba a dar )
La otra pata del interruptor al que está conectada a tierra.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 26, 2011)

masa estrella?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2011)

Está más interesante que lamer un coprolito ! ! ! !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 27, 2011)

que gustos raros que tenes 2me


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bueno, en visto y en considerando, pasaré a dar por terminada la "adivinanza".
Ese cablecito, en realidad actúa como un capacitor. Cuando la llave lo pone a tierra, no actúa, cuando la llave lo deja al "aire" y sin conexión, actúa. Está pasado de forma tal que conecta la placa de la amplificadora de FI con su grilla de control, y con esto se logra la oscilación de batido para recibir CW (telegrafía). La sutileza era que no usaban un oscilador independiente, hacían oscilar a la misma amplificadora de FI.
Chin pum y el tema terminó!


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 27, 2011)

digamos que no le pifié lejos, dije polarización grilla placa y oscilador de batido...
No sabía que se podía hacer de ese modo, muy ingenioso.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 27, 2011)

> No sabía que se podía hacer de ese modo, muy ingenioso.


Justamente lo puse por eso, una solución sencilla y eficiente (para aquella época claro).
Y no, no le habías pifiado por mucho, estabas cerquita  Así que por aproximación, te toca poner algo a vos 

PD: La llave además anula el AGC (control automático de ganancia).


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 27, 2011)

Por eso pregunté lo del CAV.
Pongo este fácil las mujeres del foro lo sacan al toque


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 27, 2011)

Un corpiño del futuro!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 27, 2011)

no soy mujer pero lo uso a menudo, es un artilugio plastico para hacer huevos al microondas


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 27, 2011)

Con el MO se pueden fundir metales y hacer muchas maldades  lindo aparatito


----------



## zxeth (Feb 27, 2011)

bueno a ver si adivinan este. Si no estan en el rubro no van a adivinar ni locos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 27, 2011)

Es de una máquina de hacer tatuajes?


----------



## zxeth (Feb 27, 2011)

jajaja nop, la unica pista que voy a dar es que es electronico y es una herramienta de matriceria


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 27, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> que yo puse unos tres y se abrió la tapa de la explosion,luego doña lemur me iso limpiar toda la cocina a escobazo
> pd:
> la puerta del microondas = tapa


Y luego dicen que yo soy el de la jaulita... 

@zxeth: alguna especie de percutor?


----------



## zxeth (Feb 27, 2011)

nonono, en la matriceria no se usa percusion . Otra pista, sirve para medir (en un sentido de la palabra medir) y saber por donde esta una pieza en una maquina. Ahora si que no doy mas , me tengo que ir a estudiar hidraulica para mañana


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 27, 2011)

la pieza que puso zxeth es un medidor, me explico, esa pieza va en un brazo que se mueve, la puntita esa toca la pieza y va haciendo un dibujo en la pc, la verdad que ni idea como se llama, pero es para eso.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 27, 2011)

Me ganaste de mano zeta_bola_1, vi varias en la FIMAQH que se hizo el año pasado
EDITO: se llama máquina de medición por coordenadas y ese es el cabezal de medición que hace contacto con la pieza.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 27, 2011)

neodymio, maquina de medicion por coordenadas, bien ahi, de esa forma es como "dibuja" en la pc, no sabia como buscarla en internet


----------



## zxeth (Feb 27, 2011)

nnonono, es algo muy parecido, pero no, eso es para crear un dibujo desde la pieza, este es para crear una pieza desde el dibujo. La imagen que subi puede funcionar en cualquier otra maquina que no sea justamente un robot


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 27, 2011)

es una sonda compacta de transmisión por radio de Renishaw para tornos CNC y centros de mecanizado.

y edito: http://resources.renishaw.com/es/search/documents/rlp?div=7&options=less


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 27, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> nnonono, es algo muy parecido, pero no, eso es para crear un dibujo desde la pieza, este es para crear una pieza desde el dibujo. La imagen que subi puede funcionar en cualquier otra maquina que no sea justamente un robot



A ver si entendí, busca coordenadas para ver por donde empezar a mecanizar? 
Qué hace sino?

/Off: qué estás estudiando de hidráulica?


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 28, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> que yo puse unos tres y se abrió la tapa de la explosion,luego doña lemur me iso limpiar toda la cocina a escobazo
> pd:
> la puerta del microondas = tapa



Bueno como ya veo que la intensión de 2M  tuvo sus frutos digo lo que hay que hacer con los huevos, se ponen en el molde plástico y luego con un tenedor se pincha varias veces la yema, porque si no se revienta y levanta la tapa plástica.
Rey podes poner fotos de como quedó el horno?  jua jua


----------



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es una sonda compacta de transmisión por radio de Renishaw para tornos CNC y centros de mecanizado.
> 
> y edito: http://resources.renishaw.com/es/search/documents/rlp?div=7&options=less



no entiendo que queres decir con lo de transmision por radio jajajajaj, se ve que leistes renishaw y lo buscastes, es algo asi como un palpador para mejorar la explicacion, se pone en donde va la herramienta del torno o fresa y se palpa una pieza, cuando la puntita de este instrumento toca la pieza a este instumento se le prende un zumbador y una luz que quiere decir que esta haciendo contacto. Tiene una apreciacion de 0,0001mm la mayoria, es muy util para saber el centro de piezas redondas (mas que nada si tenes reglas digitales).

El funcionamiento es muy "bobo", si se fijan bien el instrumento esta separado en 3 partes, la parte de el zumbador/led/bateria, un plastico o vidrio que su funcion es aislar la punta de la parte de atras, y la punta que tiene un resorte para que no se rompa si te llegas a pasar. La punta se une con la parte de atras mediante la pieza/maquina y la misma maquina cierra el circuito. La verdad que muy ingeniosos los chinitos , lastima que ponen motores de 7 hp con un cos fi de 0.6 jajajaja



Neodymio dijo:


> A ver si entendí, busca coordenadas para ver por donde empezar a mecanizar?
> Qué hace sino?
> 
> /Off: qué estás estudiando de hidráulica?


Estoy estudiando bombas centrifugas, turbinas, perdida de carga, empuje, bla bla bla, muy cansado, igual pienso rendir mecanica no hidraulica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Anajesusa , una vez hice dos huevos duros , método tradicional , cacerolita con agua .
Pero no le di bola a la brujita en cuanto a cronometrar los 15 minutos 
Los saqué , los casqué y les faltaba un montón 
Había oido que explotaban en el microondas , pero pensé que al ya tener las cáscaras agujereadas no podría levantar presión ¿no?  y los apoyé sobre dos pocillos de café . . .  y al microondas
Todo muy lindo hasta que uno explotó y me tapizó la ventana del micro de amariiiiiiiiiiiiiillooooooooooo.
Ups , me apuro a sacar el otro antes que explotara  , pero el degenerado explotó en el aire fuera del microondas :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado: ¡ Hasta en el techo había huevo !
. . .  casi que tengo que pintar la cocina completa 

 Así que yo no hablo de oido


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 28, 2011)

Jo, jo  no me animaría prender ese MO con el huevo de avestrúz es como una bomba 
Lo de los metales dentro del mismo no me inquieta, he derretido aluminio y bronce dentro del mismo. Estos días que no esta la parienta estoy usando bastante el aparatejo, pero con cuidado porque en casa, primero los hijos, después el lavarropas automático, después la tele, después el MO después..... y después de muchos después recién estoy yo buaaaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Al menos hay un órden  !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Bueno como ya veo que la intensión de 2M  tuvo sus frutos digo lo que hay que hacer con los huevos, se ponen en el molde plástico y luego con un tenedor se pincha varias veces la yema, porque si no se revienta y levanta la tapa plástica.
> Rey podes poner fotos de como quedó el horno?  jua jua



luego de la limpieza quedo perfecto no hubo daños


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 28, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> luego de la limpieza quedo perfecto no hubo daños


salvo la cabeza, llena de trancazos de escoba de su majestá...
como que presiento que me volveran a hechar la culpa del offtopic
la siguiente foto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Éste sería un buebito de codorniz


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Debo reconocer que luego de que 2M dijo: poné un plato, 4 minutos, o algo así anoche lo hice.
Sin romper la yema (no digo huevo para que no se tome a mal), 2 huevos, un tapper sin tapa, al microondas. 2.5 minutos, joya! Justo para mojar el pancito! (hice una prueba previa con 1 huevo y 4 minutos y casi al final se tiró un escupitajo, no muy grande, pero quedó casi duro).
El horno al máximo.

No me responzabilizo por las pruebas que hagan!

Eso sí, el huevo *pelado*


----------



## fernandob (Feb 28, 2011)

alguna vez lei que un huevo es una estructuramuy especial.
fijate que por ejemplo los tanques de gas son de forma de tubo , de esa forma se distribuyen las presiones.

otra cosa es darle un golpecito con algo duro.

si mal no recuerdo habia un experimento .:
tomar un huevo y apretarlo con las palmas de la mano.
o sea hacer un sandwich con las manos y el huevo en el medio.
pero las plamas, esa parte de las manos de el medio que es blanda:
y casi es imposible romperlo.
a un simple huevo.

supngo que con el microondas se calienta el interior de forma pareja, la cascara distribuye las presiones en forma uniforme  y cuando NO DA MAS se da una explosion PERFECTA .
y digo perfecta justo por la perfeccion de el huevo:
el cual no tiene ni aristas ni errores en su forma que hagan que la presion escape "por un punto debil primero" liberando asi la presion en forma no explosiva.

digamos que el huevo es un contenedor perfecto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 28, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> no entiendo que queres decir con lo de transmision por radio jajajajaj, se ve que leistes renishaw y lo buscastes, es algo asi como un palpador para mejorar la explicacion, se pone en donde va la herramienta del torno o fresa y se palpa una pieza, cuando la puntita de este instrumento toca la pieza a este instumento se le prende un zumbador y una luz que quiere decir que esta haciendo contacto. Tiene una apreciacion de 0,0001mm la mayoria, es muy util para saber el centro de piezas redondas (mas que nada si tenes reglas digitales)




que quise dcir, la verdad ni idea, en la pagina del fabricante describe esa pieza de esa forma


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

A ver si algún octagenario me dice de qué es ese archivo TEMP_HD


----------



## tronik (Mar 11, 2011)

no a de tener estufa esa pobre persona ajajajjaj


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A ver si algún octagenario me dice de qué es ese archivo TEMP_HD


  Un archivo de la Comunidad Homosexual Argentina ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

Qué rebuscado que sos Eduardo!
Na, para nada!
No te digo coxino poque si no van a pensar que hago discriminación


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

haber parece que el foro se puso un poco pervertido  eeemmmm... a ver si adivinan este...








Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A ver si algún octagenario me dice de qué es ese archivo TEMP_HD



Google es el sabio


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2011)

si, google es el sabio:

*USB_FM_Transmitter_Using_FET*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

XD ya! no vale copiar URL desde la imagen! entonces creo que subire otra pero como adjunto y con un nombre tipo ''fkenfwfbfsakjj'' para que no adivinen...

Adivina que es, para que se usa, que funcion tiene y etc... (no es un colisionador de hadrones ni nah asi)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> si, google es el sabio:
> 
> *USB_FM_Transmitter_Using_FET*




ERROR!!! es un miniplug de 3.5mm macho stereo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

Puede ser que google sea sabio, pero hasta ahora, no me dijeron de qué era


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> XD ya! no vale copiar URL desde la imagen! entonces creo que subire otra pero como adjunto y con un nombre tipo ''fkenfwfbfsakjj'' para que no adivinen...
> 
> Adivina que es, para que se usa, que funcion tiene y etc... (no es un colisionador de hadrones ni nah asi)



Es un amplificador, de ... 
Mmm

RF?


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 12, 2011)

La serigrafía de la placa...


----------



## sjuan (Mar 12, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> XD ya! no vale copiar URL desde la imagen! entonces creo que subire otra pero como adjunto y con un nombre tipo ''fkenfwfbfsakjj'' para que no adivinen...
> 
> Adivina que es, para que se usa, que funcion tiene y etc... (no es un colisionador de hadrones ni nah asi)



de que te vale poner un nombre extraño a la foto si dice "microa amp" y en otro lado RF in


----------



## zxeth (Mar 12, 2011)

es un lector de cargas electrostaticas. creo


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 12, 2011)

Podria asegurar que es un amplificador para WiFi


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 12, 2011)

Es un amplificador para 2 metros:
http://www.byonics.com/microtrak/microamp.php


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es un amplificador para 2 metros:
> http://www.byonics.com/microtrak/microamp.php




un amplificador para que??? 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/18246-dosmetros/


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

AAAAA por que tenia que estar alguien que es sabio tambien en RF... buscare otra... me esperan buscare la mas rara (tampoco en un principio me fije de la serigrafía la PCB

Aqui va, descubranla! (ahora si que yo no se, no es ni un PLL ni un Computador, ni un chasis de TV


----------



## zxeth (Mar 12, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> AAAAA por que tenia que estar alguien que es sabio tambien en RF... buscare otra... me esperan buscare la mas rara (tampoco en un principio me fije de la serigrafía la PCB
> 
> Aqui va, descubranla! (ahora si que yo no se, no es ni un PLL ni un Computador, ni un chasis de TV



casette de family?  jajajajajajajajajjaja


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

emm algo cerca...


----------



## asherar (Mar 13, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A ver si algún octagenario me dice de qué es ese archivo TEMP_HD



Sin ser octogenario ... 

se trata de un archivo de configuration de canal de *CHAt*.



> *Online Chat Configuration File:*
> Contains necessary information for opening an IRC channel; includes server, port, channel name, and possibly a password; URLs ending in ".cha" may open a chat program from a Web browser


Fuente



mumish13 dijo:


> Aqui va, descubranla! (ahora si que yo no se, no es ni un PLL ni un Computador, ni un chasis de TV



Tiene pinta de módulo de memoria para el slot ISA, medio trucho, por el cablecito verde agregado.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 13, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Aqui va, descubranla! (ahora si que yo no se, no es ni un PLL ni un Computador, ni un chasis de TV


Es la mother de un videogame, un Tetris.

http://www.crazykong.com/pcbs/T - Z/Tetris.pcb.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 13, 2011)

> se trata de un archivo de configuration de canal de *CHAt*.


Nopes @asherar, se trata de algo que, como pista, su plataforma original era Windows 95


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry ni el 95 ni el 96 no los utilce hasta el 98 segunda edición, era malisimo, en el trabajo lo pusieron y fue un dolor de cabeza, de bien que estaba te decia que el equipo no contaba con un mouse, asi que yo segui con mi OS/2 Warp 3 y win 311 para trabajos en grupos, nunca se plantaba sobre el OS/2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 13, 2011)

windows 95... lo usé muchos años... pero no me suena ese archivo... es parte de windows o de alguna aplicación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2011)

¡ Viva el Millenium caracho !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 14, 2011)

> windows 95... lo usé muchos años... pero no me suena ese archivo... es parte de windows o de alguna aplicación?


Digamos que sí, no de una aplicación propiamente dicha, pero sí de algo que se ejecutaba. Ojo, también funciona en XP, pero dí como referencia lo del 95 para que tengan idea de las fechas.
Y supongo que más de uno ha usado este "programa"


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

Due metri!!! a tierra!!!


----------



## asherar (Abr 8, 2011)

¿ Qué les parece que sea esto ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 8, 2011)

ntena de microondas?


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 8, 2011)

Parece el elemento de un magnetron...


----------



## luchosexto (Abr 9, 2011)

Transistores de potencia?? algun semiconductor es...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ Qué les parece que sea esto ?


 Si tiene escrito Philips 5876 pues entonces pongo 5876 tube en Google y me encuentro que es un triodo para alta frecuencia.
http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_5876.html


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 9, 2011)

¿Porque no se me ocurrió ampliar la imagen?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2011)

sera el efecto ''jaulita''


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 9, 2011)

Nah... Ese efecto solo me hace trabajar... ¬¬


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2011)

¡ Ya se ! 

un triodo para alta frecuencia Philips 5876


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 9, 2011)

Yo quiero mis waffles con fruta!


----------



## asherar (Abr 10, 2011)

Yo tenía entendido que la idea era no buscar en google ... 
(Uds. "herejes" se ríen de mis trioditos pero según la hoja de datos se banca hasta 1GHz.) 

Gueno, .. esa estuvo fácil. Ahora vamos a ver ésta otra:

acá va el lado componentes (unos 6,5 cm de ancho).



y acá va el lado soldaduras (de vicio, para mostrar lo prolijas que están).



Por favor, evitemos las obviedades, como que es una EC 113136. :enfadado:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 10, 2011)

bueno, a decir verdad, yo iba adecir que es una YBD09LUL2


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 10, 2011)

Se parece a la etapa de regulacion de viejo TV Zenith...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2011)

Placa IBM


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 51402​
Parece una fuente de alimentación regulada de hace unos 30 o mas años.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2011)

¿Que número es el transistor Texas Instruments ese? Quiero pedir unos samples XD


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 10, 2011)

Es la placa del horizontal de un monitor antiguo...?


----------



## asherar (Abr 11, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Placa IBM



Andamos sintonizados ! 

Si. Es una de las miles de placas que quedaron en la universidad de Tandil, luego del 
desmantelamiento de una computadora de los años 60, de las que andaban con tarjetas. 
Creo que era una anterior a la IBM 1130. 
Las "partes" de la máquina estaban distribuidos en gabinetes (de 1m3 aprox.) con rueditas 
y todo. La fuente por un lado, la memoria (unos generosos 16 kBytes) por otro. 






Acá están la 1130 con su lecto/perforadora de tarjetas.
(IBM 1130 with IBM 1442 Card Reader/Punch.). 

Cuando llegó la era de la PC, todo eso pasó al laboratorio de electrónica para desguace.  
De esas mesadas con laterales celestes había como 10. 

Al final, durante los 90, en una mudanza, casi todo fue a parar a la basura, excepto 
algunas placas como ésta que salvé para la posteridad. 
Había tantas de esas plaquetas que con algunas se hicieron llaveros. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Parece una fuente de alimentación regulada de hace unos 30 o mas años.


 Es probable, pero no sabría decir. La guardé más que nada como "souvenir".



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que número es el transistor Texas Instruments ese? Quiero pedir unos samples XD


Es 6326, pero apurate que se agota el stock. Un tal B. Gates los está llevando todos. 
Este señor se compró una 1130 en el 2005.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> ....Si. Es una de las miles de placas que quedaron en la universidad de Tandil, luego del desmantelamiento de una computadora de los años 60, de las que andaban con tarjetas.
> *Creo que era una anterior a la IBM 1130. *
> Las "partes" de la máquina estaban distribuidos en gabinetes (de 1m3 aprox.) con rueditas
> y todo. La fuente por un lado, la memoria (unos generosos 16 kBytes) por otro.....



Podría haber sido una computadora *Olivetti*, en esa época fabricaban de esos artefactos 50% electromecánicos y 50% electrónicos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 16, 2011)

No sabía donde colgar este enlace y como se trata de adivinar pienso que aquí puede estar bien, si no es así, que algún moderador se lo cargue.
La verdad que está gracioso, para jugar con los niños ....Etc.

_Tienes  que pensar en un personaje famoso (sea cual sea, nacional,  internacional , real o ficticio, ) y el genio te lo adivina!!!! _ _

Teclea aquí y sigue el juego: diviértete!!!!... _ 
http://es.akinator.com/#

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Jun 16, 2011)

Increible, aunque logico pero sigue siendo increible...

Me adivino el personaje: Stephen Hawking

jaja muy bueno...

Agarras a algun descuidado y lo dejas con la boca abierta...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2011)

es que si pensas en tu abuela lo saca


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2011)

naaa, a mi no me adivino tres personajes...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2011)

y cuales serian?? por que cuando descubri esa pagina(hace raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaato) me adivinaba 9 de cada 10.

ahora me saca todos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2011)

el santos






gordolfo gelatino:





y por ultimo, el camaleon de oro!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 17, 2011)

bueno, personajes ficticios que hallas inventado vos no los va a conocer!!!!!!! jajajajaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2011)

no los invente yo, son muy famosos, nomas busquenle y se daran cuenta, el santos era un luchador  de tira comica que aparecia en la revista contracultural politica llamada el chamuco, regularmente por las paginas de enmedio, lo ideo y dibujo un tipo llamado trinidad camacho

gordolfo gelatino lo interpretaba eduardo manzano en un show llamado los polivoces, que hacia a lado de su entrañable compañero enrique cuenca

el camaleon de oro fue un luchador ficticio que aparecio en un comercial publicitario de el instituto federal electoral de mexico, uno de los mas graciosos comerciales, pueden ver su vercion completa en yutube


pd: se presume que la pelicula del santos "el santos contra las poquianchis del espacio" se estrenara el proximo año...


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mejor adivinen que es esto, además de una mesa destrozada:


----------



## Electronec (Jun 17, 2011)

Un condensador variable casero ?

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 17, 2011)

No, eso sí, tiene más años que yo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 17, 2011)

diodo de potencia?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 17, 2011)

un diodo seco........


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 17, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> un diodo seco........



Y por que no mojado?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 17, 2011)

Un rectificador de selenio.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2011)

chin me ganaron...


----------



## maton00 (Jun 17, 2011)

parece mas un termostato( diodo mojado...)jaja


----------



## kikoaaf (Jun 17, 2011)

A mi no me adivino a Bertrand Gachot.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bertrand_Gachot

Y ese es real.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2011)

Cuando se reemplaza un rectificador de selenio por díodos de silicio , es probable que haya que agregar una resistencia de potencia serie ya que aquellos tenían una resistencia interna mucho mayor.

Ver el archivo adjunto 55178


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 17, 2011)

De todas formas, el original era de 2 A max, el nuevo es de 20 A con ventilación forzada, y de los 2 A no pasa.


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 17, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> _Tienes  que pensar en un personaje famoso (sea cual sea, nacional,  internacional , real o ficticio, ) y el genio te lo adivina!!!! _ _
> 
> Teclea aquí y sigue el juego: diviértete!!!!... _
> http://es.akinator.com/#
> ...


 Me adivino a la sirenita, TUX y Nikola Tesla


----------



## Unikfriend (Jun 17, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> No sabía donde colgar este enlace y como se trata de adivinar pienso que aquí puede estar bien, si no es así, que algún moderador se lo cargue.
> La verdad que está gracioso, para jugar con los niños ....Etc.
> 
> _Tienes que pensar en un personaje famoso (sea cual sea, nacional, internacional , real o ficticio, ) y el genio te lo adivina!!!! _
> ...


 
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Noooooooooo Inventes!!!!!!!!!!

Me adivino a Milla Jojovich, 
me encantas sus peliculas de Resident Evil por ella
que me parece una chava super segura y super atletica;
aunque no me gustan mucho los video juegos.

Me reuso a poner a prueba de nuevo al genio,
prefiero creer que es real y vivir en un mundo de caramelo
donde la fantasia es posible todavia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Me adivino a Milla Jojovich,
> me encantas sus peliculas de Resident Evil por ella
> que me parece una chava super segura y super atletica;


 

Amo a Milla Jovovich desde el 5º elemento


----------



## sjuan (Jun 18, 2011)

a mi me adivino a tomas edinson


----------



## kikoaaf (Jun 21, 2011)

aaaaa...... No me adivino a Andrea de Cesaris ni a Gianni Morbidelli , no existe ese mago!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 21, 2011)

si lo volves a hacer es probable que lo adivine. por eso mismo cuando terminas y no lo adivino te pide que selecciones a tu elegido.

igual, ojo que hay que ser certero con las respuestas y no andar mintiendo


saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2011)

Me resisto a la tentación de esa pagina Web XD


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me resisto a la tentación de esa pagina Web XD



no te resistas, seras asimilado tarde o temprano


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pues a mi me adivino a Moria de One Piece... creo que se la puse muy facil...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Pues a mi me adivino a Moria de One Piece... creo que se la puse muy facil...








En serio?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 22, 2011)

Talvez este se los de hecho pero quiero uno !


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 22, 2011)

de buenas a primeras parece led, pero lo dudo mucho

ya se!!! son dos cubitos de asucar sobre un disipador...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> de buenas a primeras parece led, pero lo dudo mucho
> 
> ya se!!! son dos cubitos de asucar sobre un disipador...




¿Te la venden y no la compras?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 22, 2011)

> de buenas a primeras parece led, pero lo dudo mucho
> 
> ya se!!! son dos cubitos de asucar sobre un disipador...



cerca... jajajaja


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 22, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Talvez este se los de hecho pero quiero uno !



Transistor MOSFET VHF.... 

http://cy.rsdelivers.com/product/nxp/blf248/blf248-vhf-push-pull-pwr-mos-transistor/6263049.aspx


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 22, 2011)

y como fregados estaba cerca?...


----------



## Imzas (Jun 28, 2011)

a mi no me adivino el akinator uno de mis personajes, era un transformista llamado heather kunst.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> a mi no me adivino el akinator uno de mis personajes, era un transformista llamado heather kunst.




pero pudiste responder todas las preguntas???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pero pudiste responder todas las preguntas???


 

jejes


----------



## Imzas (Jun 29, 2011)

, Si, despues de multitud de If, Else y swich con sus breack's .


----------



## asherar (Jun 29, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> a mi no me adivino el akinator uno de mis personajes, era un transformista llamado heather kunst.



O sea, ... cuando pregunta si es mujer, ¿ qué le contestaste ? 
a) "No" 
b) "No probablemente" 
c) "No se, ... justo en este momento se está transformando !"


----------



## Imzas (Jun 30, 2011)

hola la respuesta es c) tu deberias ser el programador de akinator .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 30, 2011)

tal vez lo sea


----------



## asherar (Jul 4, 2011)

Lo mencioné así porque justamente es la primera pregunta que hace. 
La última opción que puse fue para aprovechar un simple juego de palabras. 
Espero no haber herido ninguna sensibilidad.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola, por lo menos por mi, no te preocupes, mira que eso no es nada a cuando te insultan gratuitamente frente un grupo de "hombres" sin que les hayas dado la minima provocacion. Asi que no te preocupes pibe. Incluso me parecio gracioso. Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2011)

Que tal jente!!! me gustaría ver que adivinen esto XD

Nunca tuve ningún desafío que ofrecerles... pero ahora, he encontrado algo que puede darles pelea... 














¿que es?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 10, 2011)

Algún tipo de selector de canales?


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Que tal jente!!! me gustaría ver que adivinen esto XD
> 
> Nunca tuve ningún desafío que ofrecerles... pero ahora, he encontrado algo que puede darles pelea...
> 
> ...



Temporizador mecánico sin el motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2011)

Lo veo más como un programadar de tareas (múltiples timers en tandem sin el motor )


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo veo más como un programadar de tareas (múltiples timers en tandem sin el motor )



Eso mismo quise decir.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Algún tipo de selector de canales?


Tecnicamente no...


Dano dijo:


> Temporizador mecánico sin el motor.


No.... El tiempo no se tiene en cuenta en este dispositivo...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo veo más como un programadar de tareas (múltiples timers en tandem sin el motor )


cerca... pero recuerden que el tiempo no se tiene en cuenta en este dispositivo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 10, 2011)

Son potenciómetros? En un sistema de engranajes reductores?


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Tecnicamente no...
> 
> No.... El tiempo no se tiene en cuenta en este dispositivo...
> 
> ...



Programador de tareas que es movido por la propia máquina sobre la que actua.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Programador de tareas que es movido por la propia máquina sobre la que actua.



Bien ahí!
Ok, es esa la función, pero el dispositivo tiene un nombre...
Un nombre un poco más técnico....


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 10, 2011)

PLC prehistorico


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Bien ahí!
> Ok, es esa la función, pero el dispositivo tiene un nombre...
> Un nombre un poco más técnico....



Secuenciador mecánico?

Automatizador de eventos relacionado simbioticamente con la máquina (?)


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> PLC prehistorico


NO!!! te equivocaste mal!!! le erraste unos millones de años!!!
Es un PLC de la época de Antaño 



Dano dijo:


> Secuenciador mecánico?
> 
> Automatizador de eventos relacionado simbioticamente con la máquina (?)


ok... no te puedo ayudar mas... 
(no se me ocurre ninguna respuesta graciosa)


----------



## zxeth (Jul 10, 2011)

jajaja una vez vi uno de esos en la punta del eje de una prensa mecanica, es un sistema de levas que son regulables en su carrera  , cada una de esas levas toca un switch que en las fotos estan del lado derecho. Esos switches (segun la epoca que veo que es tu caja) comandan reles de señales (yo cambie un tablero de reles por uno con plc, de la misma maquina que contenia esta caja) y estos sirven para tomar distintas pocisiones del manchon y con esto se automatizaba un brazo mecanico que recargaba la matriz con polvo de metal (pulvimetalurgica) y la expulsion hidraulica de el alma y del punzon inferior de la matriz. la caja esta se llama cronometrador a levas


----------



## Nepper (Jul 11, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> jajaja una vez vi uno de esos en la punta del eje de una prensa mecanica, es un sistema de levas que son regulables en su carrera , cada una de esas levas toca un switch que en las fotos estan del lado derecho. Esos switches (segun la epoca que veo que es tu caja) comandan reles de señales (yo cambie un tablero de reles por uno con plc, de la misma maquina que contenia esta caja) y estos sirven para tomar distintas pocisiones del manchon y con esto se automatizaba un brazo mecanico que recargaba la matriz con polvo de metal (pulvimetalurgica) y la expulsion hidraulica de el alma y del punzon inferior de la matriz. la caja esta se llama *cronometrador a levas*


 Si, es exactamente eso!
De hecho, lo sacamos de una prensa a la que se lo estamos reemplazando por un PLC. Ahora que estoy en el trabajo no tengo la foto, pero despues le subo otra imagen donde está escrito el nombre completo...


----------



## Imzas (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola, creo que en Chile le llaman contactor. Como en los semaforos antiguos para calibrar , el encendido de las luces.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 11, 2011)

esastamente Jaz.... Incluso en una película de Mc Gibber muestran uno muy parecido... que al final el interviene para salir victorioso... 

Acá en Chile los están dando de baja por los digitales, pero hay comunas menos adelantadas que aun los usan para el control de los semáforos en las 4 esquinas... incluyendo el paso peatonal.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 11, 2011)

Si no miren como se siguen empleando:






y aquí funcionando





Ojo, el vídeo es de mi profesora, no mío!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2011)

Ya se que voy a hacer con un programador de lavarropas  le voy a poner un semáforo en la puerta a la bruja


----------



## Nepper (Jul 11, 2011)

Y aquí está lo prometido...
Y mc giver será mc giver... pero esto es ingeniería pura... tienen que verlo funcionar, las levas giran en dirección opuesta a la del eje....
los números son los grados sexagesimales, cada "swich" posee 3 levas para cambiar los "angulos de acción" y lo mejor es que con unos tornillitos al costado pueden calibrar los angulos como las cuerdas de una guitarra... no... muy sarpado!!!


----------



## Dano (Jul 11, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> profesor*A*




:O Ohhh..... mmmm....


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> No.... El tiempo no se tiene en cuenta en este dispositivo...


 Si se llama justamente "Cronometrador a levas" por qué decís que el tiempo no se tiene en cuenta?


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> :O Ohhh..... mmmm....



Si, sí, y ahora directora...


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 12, 2011)

Una joya de la ingeniería, impresionante!


----------



## Imzas (Jul 12, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Si no miren como se siguen empleando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola, parece bastante rustico, pero al mismo tiempo muy ingenioso y efectivo.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 12, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si se llama justamente "Cronometrador a levas" por qué decís que el tiempo no se tiene en cuenta?



Si te fijas en la imagen, está escrito el verdadero nombre "Interruptor Automático Rotatorio de Levas", o en ingles "Automation Rotatory CAM SWITCH"... básicamente, esto está relacionado con el eje del volante... volante de la prensa gira a la velocidad v1, los switch tardarán un tiempo t1 en accionarse. Si existe se le cambia la matriz, y ahora hay mayor carga, ahora la prensa se moverá mas lento, a una velocidad v2, de esta forma, los mismos switch, se activaran un tiempo t2.
Esto no acciona temporizando, acciona dependiendo la posición (o mas bien el angulo del eje) en que se encuentra el mazo de la prensa... 
Si se te apaga a los 233º, el switch quedará siempre accionado....


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2011)

Les dejo algo chistoso a ver que es...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2011)

un aparato para escuchar a grandes distancias?? algo asi como unos binoculares pero para los oidos


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2011)

Mas o menos, pero tenia un uso especifico...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 26, 2011)

Escuchar música....? 


Se utilizaba para detectar aviones.


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, seria algo imprudente hacer explotar una Granada cerca de este aparato mientras alguien lo usaba jajaja y seria interesante usarlo en las fiestas de fin de año


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Te acercabas a susurrarle ¿si venía algún avionete? y se te escapaba un . . .  estornudo


----------



## luchosexto (Sep 26, 2011)

Puede ser para detectar al altura de los aviones por eso tiene una pantalla arriba y otra para abajo? o es para detetar torentas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2011)

​
Es eléctrico: *SI*
Es mecánico: *SI*
Es un motor: *NO*
Es un solenoide: *NO*
Es para calentar:*NO*
Se calienta: *SI*


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 26, 2011)

ya se que es, peo lo supe de manra deshonesta asi que no lo digo
(enserio calienta mucho?)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

¿ Corneta-bocina ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ya se que es, peo lo supe de manra deshonesta asi que no lo digo
> (enserio calienta mucho?)


No mucho, pero un aumento de temperatura cambia los parámetros de funcionamiento, por eso el disipador.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Corneta-bocina ?


Seguí participando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Tonces huele a válvula o tiristor


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tonces huele a válvula o tiristor



NO es Ningún tipo de semiconductor. 
NO es Ningún tipo de válvula.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2011)

es un amplificador mecanico shreeve

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/COMMS/mechamp/mechamp.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Yo lo busqué como compresor de victrolas de aire , la imagen me sonaba familiar.

Luego el "no es motor o no es solenoide" me confundió  ya que no significa que no lo tenga adentro


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es un amplificador mecanico shreeve
> 
> http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/COMMS/mechamp/mechamp.htm



! Bien por zeta_bola_1 ¡


----------



## Nepper (Sep 26, 2011)

pero mira vos!!! que loco!... hoy en día sería una locura en pensar amplificar mecanicamente una señal electrica... es muy interesante saber que existieron cosas así...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 28, 2011)

Jajaja, helminto ¿usates el buscador de imagenes de google?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> pero mira vos!!! que loco!... hoy en día sería una locura en pensar amplificar mecanicamente una señal electrica... es muy interesante saber que existieron cosas así...


En control industrial hasta los 70's tenías las amplidinas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplidyne
http://www.tpub.com/neets/book5/15k.htm


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 28, 2011)

GomezF dijo:


> Jajaja, helminto ¿usates el buscador de imagenes de google?


efectivamente, es inteesante ese sistema de busqueda...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 28, 2011)

Google ya le quitó el chiste al juego...


----------



## carlosenati (Sep 28, 2011)

un fuente  con alguntipo de sensor


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 1, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Google ya le quitó el chiste al juego...



Qué pones en el buscador de imagenes? porque no me aparecen resultados
EDIT: ya aprendi


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 1, 2011)

por eso los electronicos semos honestos...


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 2, 2011)

Solo diré que su función se puede realizar hoy en día con 3 cables.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 2, 2011)

jajaja se lo que es, pero me callo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2011)

Una máquina de hacer chorizos tridimensionales


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 2, 2011)

algo trifasico parece


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 2, 2011)

Un enrollador de cables?


----------



## ambarino (Dic 2, 2011)

Algun oscilador de algun tipo de transmisor de radio?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

un timer?       .


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 2, 2011)

un juego de poleas?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 3, 2011)

La maquina de autodestruccion del foro??


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 3, 2011)

Nada, sí enrolla cables pero para qué.
Hoy en día se emplea un protocolo digital de 2^8 bits para hacer su misma función.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 3, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> La maquina de autodestruccion del foro??





Una máquina para hacer chorizos de 8 Bits trifásicos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 3, 2011)

Añado, con un protocolo digital de 2^8 bits su sustituto controla hasta 2^9 parámetros.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

una calculadora                  ??


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 3, 2011)

No
Como me decía Elosciloscopio no lo vais a adivinar... Los colores de los volantes son significativos.
Por cierto sí hay trifase por medio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2011)




----------



## sp_27 (Dic 3, 2011)

¿Una cerradura?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2011)

​
Y también los había de "*Sal*"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

reguladores o estabilizador de algún tipo electromecanico?????


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 3, 2011)

Es un regulador de luces de un salón de actos de un colegio de la zona más exclusiva de Madrid (no el mío gracias a dios) con unos cuantos años, basado en reóstatos y autotransformadores, que estaban enciam de la cabina.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 63918​
> Y también los había de "*Sal*"



Lo que no entiendo es esto de la sal...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

supongo que es algo que usa agua y sal (como antiguos soldadores) sera????


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Claro, por aca eso es de museo, es prehistórico, somso muy domoticos, todo con paneles soft tuch.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ....Lo que no entiendo es esto de la sal...






*Dimmer* de sal y aguan (1900)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

lo ultimo en innovación tecnológica del 900¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Ahora entiendo . . . mi tia tenía que bailar de puntas (clásico) en algún acto del colegio primario y mi viejo le hizo el seguidor , con un reflector (de luces altas y bajas de automotor) , una batería de 6 V también de automotor , *y lo regulaba con dos chapas de cobre dentro de un balde enlozado , con agua y sal.*

Él me lo contaba todo orgulloso  y yo lo escuchaba medio indiferente  . . . . ¡ Claro ! . . . el había empleado tecnología de punta .

Siempre dispuse de varias "pilas de timbre" eran de 1,5 V pero de 15 cm de alto por 7 cm de díametro con conecciones a tornillos , también de lámparas , cables , alambres , y cuando cambiaban la batería de coche me daban la "inservible".

También las baterías de 4,5 V 











Eveready


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 7, 2011)

Donde se ponga el silicio que se aparten el resto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Tiene 7 cm de diámetro y 1,5 cm de altura , tapa a rosca , son muuuuuy importantes las tres ranuras perimetrales , le calculo unos 45 años , está entero , completo y funciona .

Lo habrá diseñado Fogonazo con la colaboración de Uro 

No es de uso diario , aunque es gauchito hay que tenerle paciencia , para hacerlo funcionar se necesitan dos complementos.










Arrivedrchi !


----------



## Electronec (Dic 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo habrá diseñado Fogonazo con la colaboración de Uro



No vale 2M, temas prehistóricos no!!!....jejeje....

Una mortadela momificada........

No en serio: Tiene algo que ver con el calor. Parece una pieza compuesta por elementos cerámicos o marmóreos, para acumular calor y las tres ranuras para que escape dicho calor para que ............................


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

La base es de aluminio , la tapa es de una especie de baquelita , tiene que ver con el calor aunque él especificamente no lo acumula , las ranuras son cerradas unas correderas que no comunican con el interior


----------



## Uro (Dic 16, 2011)

Con la venia de Fogonazo, les digo qué es si me adivinan que es esto.


----------



## malesi (Dic 16, 2011)

Un cargador de baterias?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Con la venia de Fogonazo, les digo qué es si me adivinan que es esto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64456


 

Un cargador de baterías o una fuente QUEMADA !

Le cuento Don URO , en éste post y en el de Acertijos de lógica y comprensión , el criterio es no agregar hasta que no se resuelva el anterior  

Saludos !


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 16, 2011)

Entendí que Uro iba a decir el que era el objeto de 2M si le adivinaban eso...
Yo pienso que la polvera de 2M es un calentador de alcohol, las tres ranuras son para las patas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Exactamente , ¿ tuviste uno de esos de chico ? .

*Solo hay una manera de poner las 3 patas adentro  , le des la vuelta que le des :enfadado: . . .*


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 16, 2011)

No, juro que fue intuición, ahora si que estoy en problemas...que pongo.


----------



## Uro (Dic 16, 2011)

Hace años cuando estaba estudiando para cura.... utilizábamos un aparatico parecido a ese... Es una especie de fogoncito La pasta es un componenete que se enciende (una especie de carbón con otras sustancias) lo utilizábamos para quemar incienso.

PD Y no es gaucho, es de orígen siciliano.


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 16, 2011)

Ora pro nobis Uro...
Hace unos días vi un calentador a alcohol que se fabrica con una lata de gaseosa y tira la llama con potencia como un mechero de bunsen


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 16, 2011)

no entiendo como es el tema de la hornallita esa.

lo de uro es un estabilizador de tension de los que se usaba en casas cuando la tendion variaba bastante, en lo de mi abuela lo tenian(lo saque yo hace unos años)

sonaba una chicharra y tenias uqe mover una perilla para tener una tension de 220v constantes, no esas pituqueadas de ahora que son todas automaticas jaja


----------



## Uro (Dic 16, 2011)

Jeejej, no recuerdo cómo llamábamos esos carboncitos.... Pero el conjunto es un incensario de mesa.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 16, 2011)

Curioso objeto,.....si señor.......anajesusa, le toca.

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Dic 16, 2011)

Siento una estampida.... Dosmetros salió corriendo. Jejejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

No , aqui estoy , gauchito aqui se utiliza como "voluntarioso" , aunque el calentadorcito le pone voluntad hay que esperar bastante a que caliente el agua.

Si usted tiene una amiga gauchita , ella no solo no le dirá que no a nada , sino que también le mostrará sus habilidades propias.


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 16, 2011)

Bueno acá va









Hay que ser weno, weno weno para saber que es esto


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 16, 2011)

Asar castañas o palomitas?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2011)

Se me hace como un calentador de camas (de la cama de mi abuela cuando era joven)
También podría servir como base para una linda cocción al vapor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Ese es mi calientacamas 

Nos pisamos con Cachito , lo vi en una película que a una princesa le calentaban la cama así [mala intención/OFF] !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2011)

Ah, claro, el señor me pisa porque es alto... lol
-------------
Además eso parece ser de cobre, así que también podría servir para hacer garrapiñadas... Lo que sí, la cama después te queda con olor a puestito callejero.


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 16, 2011)

Si que son wenos,  bien cacho es un calentador de camas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 16, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Con la venia de Fogonazo, les digo qué es si me adivinan que es esto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64456



es lo que dije yo?



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> lo de uro es un estabilizador de tension de los que se usaba en casas  cuando la tendion variaba bastante, en lo de mi abuela lo tenian(lo  saque yo hace unos años)
> 
> sonaba una chicharra y tenias uqe mover una perilla para tener una  tension de 220v constantes, no esas pituqueadas de ahora que son todas  automaticas jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Me parece que no , los elevadores tienen un transformador mucho mas grande , como 10 cables y una llave selectora , apuesto a fuente o cargador


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2011)

Y pensar que como calienta camas solo conocía estos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




De lo que me estaba perdiendo.........


----------



## Uro (Dic 20, 2011)

Aún no dan con el objeto en custión... Pero se están acercando.... Para darle cabida a otras inquietudes... les digo de una vez... Es.... Era un estabilizador electrónico. Entrada: 90 a 135Vac Salida: 115vac/60Hz - 1000W. Motivo de la chamusquina: Le conectaron un secador de cabello de consumo 1875W. Jejeje ¡qué bárbaros!
No hacía ruiditos... Jejejej


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2011)

Estabilizador para PC !


----------



## Nepper (Dic 21, 2011)

A ver si pueden sacar esto 
A ver si me pueden decir para que sirve!!!










Aca tienen las imagenes en alta definicion


----------



## zxeth (Dic 21, 2011)

convertidor de interfaces? 



http://www.gd-wholesale.com/chinaproduct/mf66d/av3212to1bv/pdh-multiplexer-interface-converter-protocol-converter-fiber-modem-m141304.html

ya lo encontre


----------



## Nepper (Dic 22, 2011)

me podrías decir en español vulgar para que sirve?


----------



## Electronec (Dic 31, 2011)

Buenas....Una facil...la columna.



Saludos y Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2011)

y que significa la linea verde pintada sobre la pared gris?


----------



## Electronec (Dic 31, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y que significa la linea verde pintada sobre la pared gris?



Es una línea con pintura fosforescente, para señalización en caso de ausencia de luz.
Normas de evacuación en caso de emergencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2011)

los laboratorios de Black Mesa?

Encima tiene aire acondicionado por si quedas atrapado tras una catastrofe de resonancia en cascada...
si, debe ser black mesa!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 31, 2011)

¿Para sujetar el tubo del aire acondicionado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2011)

Es una hilera de columnas . . .


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 31, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> los laboratorios de Black Mesa?
> 
> Encima tiene aire acondicionado por si quedas atrapado tras una catastrofe de resonancia en cascada...
> si, debe ser black mesa!!



Es Black Mesa.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es una hilera de columnas . . .



Si pero esas columnas...¿que son? No son columnas estructurales.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 2, 2012)

Guiaondas???               .


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 2, 2012)

O sujetan los tubos del Aire Acondicionado o son huecos para pasar tuberías, cables o esconder cadáveres.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 2, 2012)

Son vertederos de algún tipo de material, en las dos canaletas del fondo pueden verse las bocas


----------



## Electronec (Ene 2, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Son vertederos de algún tipo de material, en las dos canaletas del fondo pueden verse las bocas



Nop.....y no están huecas. Albergan algo......que será.


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ene 2, 2012)

yo se que  es es un circuito de una bombilla ahorradora de luz blanca


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 2, 2012)

¿Cadáveres? Lo juro que lo he pensado

Si ya lo puse, ni me acordaba


----------



## Electronec (Ene 3, 2012)

¿Cadáveres,...Josefe?...........Na...creo que Na.

Tiene que ver con la electricidad de potencia.

Saludos......y repito que no son cadáveres...jeje....luego pongo algo sobre ellos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2012)

Serán las costillas de fibra de vidrio del casco de un barco?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 3, 2012)

Todose equivocan...incluso el de los cadáveres...

Esas columnas son intercambiadores de calor...

Estoy casi seguro...


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 3, 2012)

Disipadores de dimmers de alta potencia (para los apliques esos, como chupan)


----------



## phavlo (Ene 3, 2012)

Por hay adentro pasan cables bastante gruesos que no pasan por caños y por eso esas columnas, si es algo sobre electricidad de potencia, pienso que sera eso.

y en la tercer imagen la de black mesa con columnas parecidas,

http://www.gratisjuegos.org/descargar/black-mesa-un-remake-de-half-life/


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 3, 2012)

Por las columnas no pasa el aire acondicionado?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 3, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Por hay adentro pasan cables bastante gruesos que no pasan por caños y por eso esas columnas, si es algo sobre electricidad de potencia, pienso que sera eso.



Te aproximas compañero,..... exactamente no es eso pero...........A !!! quiero nombres.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 3, 2012)

¿Pueden ser de un teatro o similar (para los cables de media tensión hasta el trafo o los de salida de los dimmers)?


----------



## phavlo (Ene 3, 2012)

Cables subterraneos de esos violestas ? supongo que de 4x6 o alguna medida asi ? y son bastantes !


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 3, 2012)

Bancadas de alta tensión


----------



## Nepper (Ene 3, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> http://www.gratisjuegos.org/descargar/black-mesa-un-remake-de-half-life/



mmm... es dificil... no me imagino llevar ondas adentro de un tubo cuadrado... 

o sea.... ¿cumplen la función de "columnas" (o sea, sostienen un peso estructural) o son solamente para la funcion que estan colocadas (por ej, bandejas para cables)?

¿seguro que no es black mesa?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 4, 2012)

Ya comenté que no son columnas estructurales.

Pueden transcurrir tanto en horizontal como en vertical. Biene prefabricado a modo de poder diseñar su recorrido en cualquier instalación.

La de la foto, es un diseño muy antíguo, recubierto en una especie de cemento. Hoy en dia se fabrican en materiales metálicos y otros de gran aislamiento.

Venga si está chupao y ya queda poco.

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 4, 2012)

Son canaletas para cables ? como suelen tener en los hospitales para los cables de red (en mi cole este año tambien pusieron las mismas para los cables de red) Esas serian las de materiales metalicos y las de gran aislamiento no queda mas que pensar en los cablecanales


----------



## Electronec (Ene 4, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Son canaletas para cables ? como suelen tener en los hospitales para los cables de red (en mi cole este año tambien pusieron las mismas para los cables de red) Esas serian las de materiales metalicos y las de gran aislamiento no queda mas que pensar en los cablecanales



Nop...ya se comentó que no.

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 4, 2012)

huyy le erre, pense que si. 
Bueno estaba esperando que respondas, ya me voi a dormir jaja
saludos !! y suerte para el que lo adivine !


----------



## asherar (Ene 4, 2012)

guia de ondas ...? 

la bajada del inodoro del piso de arriba ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2012)

Un sistema de protección pasiva de los conductores contra el fuego.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 4, 2012)

Yo creo que si no son cables de alta potencia, pueden ser conductores desnudos, o barras rectangulares para transmisión e altas corrientes.

Por otro lado al que dijo "esos cables violetas" por favor muchachos...el nombre es Sintenax


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...el nombre es Sintenax


 
El nombre es cable subterráneo , Sintenax es una marca


----------



## phavlo (Ene 4, 2012)

Dj draco, yo dije:


> Cables subterraneos de esos violetas


----------



## Electronec (Ene 4, 2012)

Bueno la verdad es que muchas de las repuestas están muy cerca de lo que es. El concepto está muy claro y por lo tanto desvelo la respuesta:

Blindobarras:

La blindobarra es un sistema de distribución eléctrica  basado en láminas de aluminio o cobre que conducen la electricidad entre  los tableros de intercambio, tableros de distribución y subestaciones.  Normalmente el tamaño de la blindobarra determina la cantidad de corriente que puede transportar de forma segura.
   La blindobarra es ideal pues su menor relación entre el peso y el  número de amperios que puede trasportar es superior al de otros sistemas  de distribución.
  Adicianlmente las blindobarras son más seguras y más resistentes al fuego y otros tipos de amenazas.
  Son ampliamente usadas en Datacenters, edificios inteligentes y todo tipo de instalaciones industriales y comerciales.

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 4, 2012)

Yo lo sabia pero no lo quise decir

jaja, estuvo complicado, no sabia que existian esas cosas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 4, 2012)

¿Por cierto, es foto de dónde es exactamente?

P.D. ¿Y qué ibas a decir de los cadáveres que me quedo con la intriga?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 4, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Por cierto, es foto de dónde es exactamente?



Es en la sala de Baja tensión de una central de Telefónica en la cual me encuentro trabajando.







Datos del Blindobarras en cuestión:


Parte trasera:






Josefe17 dijo:


> P.D. ¿Y qué ibas a decir de los cadáveres que me quedo con la intriga?





Cadáveres no recuerdo nada al respecto......


----------



## phavlo (Ene 4, 2012)

> Es en la sala de Baja tensión



Menos mal que es de baja tension, no me imagina lo de alta


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 4, 2012)

¿48 V pueden ser? Esa foto engaña, porque tal y como está tomada parece un pasillo. Me recordaba a un hotel en obras, pero los fluorescentes enchufados no lo parecían, por eso lo del teatro.


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2012)

A ver si me dicen qué es esto:


----------



## phavlo (Ene 21, 2012)

Es un video que subiste a youtube !! jaja
y como dice el titulo es una simulacion sobre una esfera ! .

La verdad ni idea de que se trata!


----------



## exetv (Ene 21, 2012)

puede ser una señal de un vectorscopio? saludos


----------



## Nepper (Ene 21, 2012)

es un analisis vectorial... supongo que son vectores de fuerza...

es la fuerza elastica sobre una pelota cuando le disparan un proyectil??


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> es un analisis vectorial... supongo que son vectores de fuerza...
> 
> es la fuerza elastica sobre una pelota cuando le disparan un proyectil??



frío, frío, una pelota elástica se deformaría

pero buen intento!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2012)

a ver , es una figura tridimensional , lo que se observa es algun tipo de variacion en su superficie, ni idea si son ondas , movimiento de masas de aire o lo que sea.
no tiene mucha definicion, asi que no sera algo de la tierra, mas bien de una esfera.

esa linea roja gruesa no es ninguno de lso 3 ejes.

vaya a saberse en que proyecto andas, lo que si se es que hace ya mas de 1 semana que hace un calor insoportable, espero que vos no tengas nada que ver :enfadado:

caso contrario apaga eso unos dias que no puedo ni dormirrrrr !!!!!!!


----------



## djwash (Ene 21, 2012)

Estas afinando los calculos para el fin del mundo??

Tiene que ver con cadaveres? o con aliens?


----------



## Dano (Ene 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Estas afinando los calculos para el fin del mundo??
> 
> Tiene que ver con cadaveres? o con aliens?



Nos estan invadiendo los televisores con history


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hace ya mas de 1 semana que hace un calor insoportable, espero que vos no tengas nada que ver


juro que no ...

Y sí, son ondas, la cosa es de qué tipo.

Una ayuda: la esfera es de metal (Cu, Al, etc.).



pd: en la wiki no está ... que macana, no?


----------



## phavlo (Ene 22, 2012)

> fernandob dijo:
> hace ya mas de 1 semana que hace un calor insoportable, espero que vos no tengas nada que ver



si tuvieras algo que ver, te vamos a ir a buscar con fernando !! por lo visto ya somos dos que no nos vancamos el calor !


----------



## maton00 (Ene 23, 2012)

Fusion fria, El colisionador de hadrones? Espero que no seas terrorista


----------



## asherar (Ene 23, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> Fusion fria, El colisionador de hadrones? Espero que no seas terrorista


eso es tiro al azar, ninguna logica

pareces policía de redes sociales

pero yo soy de los buenos, agente Molder...


----------



## asherar (Ene 24, 2012)

Rta:Se trata de las corrientes superficiales inducidas por una onda electromagnetica. 
La linea roja es la direccion de incidencia.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 24, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Rta:Se trata de las corrientes superficiales inducidas por una onda electromagnetica.
> La linea roja es la direccion de incidencia.



yo me la sabía pero con un cubo ¬¬


----------



## asherar (Ene 24, 2012)

tambien lo puedo hacer para un cubo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2012)

Vamos a probar esto que llegó gracias un Amigo.

A ver si sacan el modelo de la mobo y el proce... (Pista incluida)


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 12, 2012)

es una asus rampage "parece" pero es una preciosura de de mobo 



ya se cual es es esta!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2012)

A ver quien se atreve a decir el nombre completo XD

Y no se olviden del proce 

Saludos!


----------



## cansi22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> A ver quien se atreve a decir el nombre completo XD
> 
> Y no se olviden del proce
> 
> Saludos!



Intel i7 a 2,8 GHz. El modelo exacto no lo se


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vamos a probar esto que llegó gracias un Amigo.
> 
> A ver si sacan el modelo de la mobo y el proce... (Pista incluida)



Que me dices de esta:
Asus Maximus III Formula Intel P55 Socket LGA1156 DDR3 Motherboard - 90-MIBAI0-G0EAY00Z


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 12, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que me dices de esta:
> Asus Maximus III Formula Intel P55 Socket LGA1156 DDR3 Motherboard - 90-MIBAI0-G0EAY00Z


Hermoso hardware...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2012)

Así es, una Maximus III Formula.

Veamos que tal se desempeña la primera generación de Intel Core.

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Jun 12, 2012)

Hermosa placa Taca...ejemm.. Señor Tacatomon.

Aunque mi corazon sigue siendo AMD (y mi bolsillo tambien)...

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Veamos que tal se desempeña la primera generación de Intel Core.


No se si es la mobo que he usado aquí, pero a mi parecer el Intel Core 2 Quad se porta mejor que el Core i5...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2012)

Jejejej, Pero éste de acá es un i7-860 

Lamentablemente. A como va AMD... Tssssss. He recapacitado hacia donde está realmente el "powa".

Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 12, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que me dices de esta:
> Asus Maximus III Formula Intel P55 Socket LGA1156 DDR3 Motherboard - 90-MIBAI0-G0EAY00Z



Entonces era esa, tenia razón; nos cuentas como te rinde al extremo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2012)

Con dedicación para Osk_rin


----------



## maezca (Jun 12, 2012)

que hermosura.......


----------



## Nepper (Jun 13, 2012)

eso es algo que trato de verificar, ¿es hermoso gracias a los ingenieros? ¿o gracias a los diseñadores industriales?
Porque si yo fuera el que diseña esos disipadores, te pondría todo recto y eliminaría los logos para mayor rendimiento y superficie de radiación...

nada... me gusta generar controversias... un poco de troll no hace mal a nadie...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> eso es algo que trato de verificar, ¿es hermoso gracias a los ingenieros? ¿o gracias a los diseñadores industriales?
> Porque si yo fuera el que diseña esos disipadores, te pondría todo recto y eliminaría los logos para mayor rendimiento y superficie de radiación...
> 
> nada... me gusta generar controversias... un poco de troll no hace mal a nadie...



a mi me gustaría que los disipadores no juntaran tanto polvo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Nepper (Jun 13, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a mi me gustaría que los disipadores no juntaran tanto polvo ¡¡¡¡



sos el rey.... no hay con que darle....


----------



## djwash (Jun 13, 2012)

Disipadores raros, disipadores raros everywere...


----------



## Nepper (Jun 13, 2012)

si... como la que tengo yo...


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 13, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> eso es algo que trato de verificar, ¿es hermoso gracias a los ingenieros? ¿o gracias a los diseñadores industriales?
> Porque si yo fuera el que diseña esos disipadores, te pondría todo recto y eliminaría los logos para mayor rendimiento y superficie de radiación...
> 
> nada... me gusta generar controversias... un poco de troll no hace mal a nadie...



La rectitud de las aletas no genera ningún beneficio creo yo. Y no se si el volumen varía


----------



## Nepper (Jun 13, 2012)

La idea del disipador es "disipar calor" por medio de radiación.
La ley de Stefan-Boltzmann dice que:
[LATEX]{\dot Q_{emitida}} = \epsilon \cdot \sigma \cdot A_{s} \cdot T_{s}^4[/LATEX]
Podemos ver, que existen dos variables en esa ecuación, la tempertura absoluta[LATEX]T_{s}[/LATEX], y la superficie del cuerpo [LATEX]A_{s}[/LATEX].

Los disipadores se basan en este principio, primero reciben el calor por conducción del procesador, y luego lo disipan por radiación térmica.
Entonces, segun esa ecuación ¿que propiedad podes cambiar para aumentar el Q emitido?
La única opción es aumentar la superficie del disipador, no debe autoirradiarse (o sea, un horno) y debe ser lo mas pulido posible...
Basicamente los disipadores que tienen estan bien, no joden para nada, pero agrega mucho valor al pedo porque hay que mecanizar esas cosas... si, queda lindo pero le sube el precio medio al pedo...
bueno, la verdad que no se cuanto sale un disipador tuneado...

bueno... simplemente son curiosidades...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2012)

Que me dicen de la Sabertooth 990FX, con su tecnología de disipación "CeraM!X"

http://bit.ly/MCdIyO

Fotos

http://bit.ly/MCdIPn


----------



## Nepper (Jun 13, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que me dicen de la Sabertooth 990FX, con su tecnología de disipación "CeraM!X"
> 
> http://bit.ly/MCdIyO
> 
> ...



Gracias tacato!!! aprendía algo en la universidad!! gracias por mostrarmelo


----------



## asherar (Jun 14, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> La idea del disipador es "disipar calor" por medio de radiación.
> La ley de Stefan-Boltzmann dice que:
> [LATEX]{\dot Q_{emitida}} = \epsilon \cdot \sigma \cdot A_{s} \cdot T_{s}^4[/LATEX]
> Podemos ver, que existen dos variables en esa ecuación, la tempertura absoluta[LATEX]T_{s}[/LATEX], y la superficie del cuerpo [LATEX]A_{s}[/LATEX].
> ...



Para una geometría ya establecida la única que queda es pintar de negro mate la superficie. 
De ese modo se eleva el valor de [LATEX]{\epsilon }[/LATEX] para acercarlo a 1 y maximizar así la *emisividad*. 
Claro que me parece que los disipadores con aletas se basan más en la convección forzada que genera el ventilador, y no tanto en la radiación "a cielo abierto".


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 15, 2012)

El tema es la resistividad térmica de la pintura, le agregás una barrera extra, igual no se cuánto.
PD lo del color no es para la radiación infrarroja?
PD2: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/disipador-pintado-disipa-igual-sin-pintar-41170/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2012)

Esas pinturas negras son especiales , son delgadas , casi una tinta , y practicamente no son aislantes térmicas. En el balance dan un aporte positivo.


----------



## asherar (Jun 18, 2012)

En laboratorio de Física, en lugar de pintar el cuerpo negro, lo que hacíamos es ennegrecer con 
humo. Teníamos un frasquito con una mezcla combustible (kerosene con algo de aceite), y con 
una mecha gruesa. Al poner la pieza un centímetro por encima de la llama se le formaba una 
capa de tiznado (negro de humo) que mejoraba el intercambio de radiación. 
Lo bueno era que si uno quería, lo podía remover fácilmente con el dedo o con un trapo seco.


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 6, 2012)

Y esto que es !!! ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

¿ Pantógrafo                         ?


----------



## asherar (Ago 6, 2012)

¿ Copiógrafo ...... ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 6, 2012)

¿Un Coyografo....?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2012)

no, el coyografo es mas complicado...
(instalar pelo de coyote como superconductor en circuitos de audio mega hi-fi, es mas complicado de lo que parece)


----------



## Nepper (Ago 6, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> Y esto que es !!! ??



excelente pregunta...


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 7, 2012)

bueno me llego de regalo de un amigo y no tenia ni idea tampoco que era lo unico que sabia es que se usa en odontologia era del abuelo, me lo envio porque yo trabajo en una empresa de odontologia pero esto resulto ser algo de expedientes X para todos !  nunca lo habiamos visto y ni siquiera algo parecido como para comparar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 77552

PANTÓGRAFO


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

jajaja  , para fabricar un diente grande


----------



## tatajara (Ago 7, 2012)

pobre¡¡


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 8, 2012)

al parecer es como dice 2metros un pantografo aunque le faltan muchas piezas ! 

http://www.biodentales.com.co/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=190&Itemid=217


----------



## asherar (Ago 8, 2012)

Ahora, los pantógrafos son para copiar una figura en otra escala. 
Acá por las relaciones entre las distancias al pivot parecería más para copiar en escala similar o igual, por eso sugerí "copiógrafo". 
Sería como un plotter 3D pero ¿ para copiar qué ? ¿ Dientes ?

Está bueno el aparatito. Al principio parecía un dibujo CAD. 
Realmente es como vos dices: "cosa rara".


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 8, 2012)

aca encontre un equipo mas parecido aun 

http://www.medicalexpo.es/prod/dent...oras-de-copia-para-circonio-72028-482196.html

que verifica la teoria de 2metros , ahora no se que es lo que copiara!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 8, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> al parecer es como dice 2metros un pantografo aunque le faltan muchas piezas !
> 
> http://www.biodentales.com.co/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=190&Itemid=217



 Probablemente en un brazo se ponía un palpador y en el otro el torno de dentista.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Averiguá porque todo el equipo odontológico vale fortunas ! ! ! !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2012)

porque hay pocos fabricantes ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

No  , no se por que pero valen caros en proporción  , fijate por ejemplo los compresores de aire


----------



## asherar (Ago 8, 2012)

Ajajajajajaja!!!!!!! Gané yo !!! Era un "copiógrafo" nomás !!! 

Dice: "fresadora de copia para circonio ... "

http://www.medicalexpo.es/prod/denta...28-482196.html

Debe ser que hacen el molde o el modelo de la pieza dental en algún material barato para poder 
corregir, y cuando lo tienen en su versión definitiva lo *copian* en circonio (más caro). 

Pero no cabe duda que es un copiador ... (ya se ponía insoportable el tipo)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2012)

que barbaroo ¡¡


----------



## asherar (Ago 8, 2012)

Todo lo que es para la salud tiene un "plus" en el precio ... y estas cosas se cobran en dólares ...


----------



## Niht (Ago 8, 2012)

Bueno ya descubrieron que era, y ahora que biene?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2012)

y pone algo vos ¡¡


----------



## Nepper (Ago 8, 2012)

mirá vos, es para sacarle una fotocopia al diente!! eso si... tarda un ratito en pasarle es escanner...


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 8, 2012)

http://www.centrodeimplantologiabuc...conio,bucales,dentales,caracas,venezuela.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Mi hermana hace implantología , usa los de titanio BioCare Suizos


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 8, 2012)




----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 8, 2012)

una cosa de esas seria divertido en mi taller...


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 9, 2012)

bueno el que se anime que la fabrique y les paso el contacto de la empresa donde trabajo capaz que le compran el diseño o se la venden de a unidades, voy a averiguar si se vende algo de esto en argentina yo nunca lo habia visto capaz que ni se use aca ,saludos


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 9, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/3D-scanner.jpg



Para digitalizar objetos en 3D.
Le pones al objeto pegatinas de puntitos reflectantes, la camara infraroja los capta y los une en el ordenador.
Espero no equivocarme


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No  , no se por que pero valen caros en proporción  , fijate por ejemplo los compresores de aire



Hola Dosmetros, bueno es verdad lo que dices. El hecho de trabajar a nivel biologico, se tiene que priorizar la higiene, es por ello que los compresores de uso medico/odontologico, se fabrican con otros materiales para asegurar AIRE con la menor contaminacion posible, y el hecho de no utilizar aceite, los obliga a recurrir a materiales especiales y una exhaustiva investigacion, que se traduce en un equipo de mayor coste obviamente.


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 9, 2012)

cansi22 dijo:


> Para digitalizar objetos en 3D.
> Le pones al objeto pegatinas de puntitos reflectantes, la camara infraroja los capta y los une en el ordenador.
> Espero no equivocarme



Lo hice con la intecion de que no lean el link, pero buen...es eso


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 9, 2012)

en todos, todos los odontologos que conosco, usan como compresores, los de refrigeracion y ningun aciente ha sufrido ningun daño por eso...


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 9, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> en todos, todos los odontologos que conosco, usan como compresores, los de refrigeracion y ningun aciente ha sufrido ningun daño por eso...



yo los uso para la postola de pintura  son un lujo porque son sumamente silenciosos y ifrecen una muy buena precion


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 10, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros, bueno es verdad lo que dices. El hecho de trabajar a nivel biologico, se tiene que priorizar la higiene, es por ello que los compresores de uso medico/odontologico, se fabrican con otros materiales para asegurar AIRE con la menor contaminacion posible, y el hecho de no utilizar aceite, los obliga a recurrir a materiales especiales y una exhaustiva investigacion, que se traduce en un equipo de mayor coste obviamente.



eso seria el caso ideal y por supuesto que no se da nunca    hay una empresa muy reconocida a nivel nacional que compra compresores chinos y le pone su marca, pero como la empresa tiene mucho marketing los odontologos entran por ese lado (no digo que los adontologos sean medio mensos pero como el 90% son mujeres.....ja chiste chiste)  y venden a roletes! y no solo los compresores casi casi todo lo que venden es chino y le ponen su nombre parece increible pero es asi,, compran por la imagen y no por la calidad de las cosas, la imagen es un tema omnipresente en la vida de la odontologia en lo poco que trabajo en este rubro me doy cuenta que la imagen para un odontologo lo es casi todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2012)

Obvio (mi hermana es odontóloga) los equipos odontológicos son caros por marketing , y como los odontólogos cobran caro . . . también los abrochan a ellos.

Hoy quizás haya compresores secos hechos de teflón o a diafragma de goma , pero también los hay a piston (lubricados con aceite del 40 ) ¡ Y también son caaaaaaaaaaaros !


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 10, 2012)

exacto 2metros! los de buena calidad  son de la marca Schulz, pero se venden poco por el alto costo, la empresa que vende los chinos( pero le cambia la marca por la suya) (y que no los nombro para no hacerle mas publicidad  )  los cobra 4 veces menos y vende 10 veces mas!! esperemos que Schulz no desaparezca por culpa de comerciantes inescrupulosos


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Obvio (mi hermana es odontóloga) los equipos odontológicos son caros por marketing , y como los odontólogos cobran caro . . . también los abrochan a ellos.
> 
> Hoy quizás haya compresores secos hechos de teflón o a diafragma de goma , pero también los hay a piston (lubricados con aceite del 40 ) ¡ Y también son caaaaaaaaaaaros !



Hay unos inventados por un argentino, los Tausem. Hasta inventó un motor a explosión sin aceite. Fijense en youtube o en su web http://www.tausem.com.ar/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2012)

Si , los compresores pendulares que puede trabajar con rulemanes blindados y aros de teflón

Saludos !


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 11, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Lo hice con la intecion de que no lean el link, pero buen...es eso



No lei el link, lo vi en la tele un dia en un programa de esos de ciencias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2012)

hay compresores para peceras grandes,sin aceite,son medianamente costosos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2012)

¿Que tipo de componente será?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 11, 2012)

se me ocurre varicap pero lo dudo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay compresores para peceras grandes,sin aceite,son medianamente costosos


 
Los de diafragma no usan aceite pero son *bastante* ruidosos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> se me ocurre varicap pero lo dudo...



Ni cerca...

Pero, no es muy raro que digamos.


----------



## maton00 (Ago 11, 2012)

NINE INCH NAILS?
Dudo que ni cerca esté
jaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2012)

Es una lástima...

Yo quería divertirme más. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













​


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 11, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que tipo de componente será?


emmm, permitanme discrepar pero eso no es un componente...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2012)

Solo quería retarlos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

¿ Un componenete de la banda ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2012)

Un componente Industrial


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

- - - - - > N/N no nenes


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2012)

Mi ancho de banda!!!


----------



## malesi (Ago 11, 2012)

Y lo hay en camisetas


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 14, 2012)

Nine Inches Nile aparece, es otra cosas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

Nine Inches Long , es otra cosa  !


----------



## Nepper (Ago 14, 2012)

hablando de eso.. ¿que es??


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2012)

En el Juego Quake, aparece el logo de NIN en las Ammo Crate gracias a que ellos desarrollaron el sonido de todo el juego.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 14, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> En el Juego Quake, aparece el logo de NIN en las Ammo Crate gracias a que ellos desarrollaron el sonido de todo el juego.



diste justo en el clavo


----------



## maton00 (Ago 14, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> diste justo en el clavo


Trantandose de tacatomon no hay otro igual que no sepa de videojuegos para PC, de audio y de Trent Reznor y sus compinches.


----------



## jesus herney (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola amigos quiero participar en este tema, y para empezar me llego un cliente con este aparato que ni el ni yo sabia parque se usa la verdad es que me lo dejo en el taller y decidi tomarle unas fotos paraqe uds, me ayuden a ver de que se trata.

saludoss.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 15, 2012)

no será para ecografias doppler ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2012)

no creo , es muy simple para eso,(la placa,tiene porta-pilas)


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 15, 2012)

es cierto, es simple para todo salvo para que sea un sonar !  pero sera un sonar ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2012)

Puede ser...

http://bit.ly/TTZheA

De uso Medicinal...


----------



## Nepper (Dic 16, 2012)

no será un sonar portatil para llevar el fin de semana a pescar? o seguro lo sacaron de un submarino nazi junto con la maquina enigma....

lo que si, no puedo desifrar que es eso de atras... ¿chimichurri?


----------



## jesus herney (Dic 16, 2012)

yo tambien creo que se uso en medicina, olvide decir que al alzar el control de volumen un poco amas de la mitad se escucha un ssssssss fuerte asi como los tv viejos cuando no tenian señal. por ahora lo guardare otros dias y luego pienso sacarle todo lo de adentro y meterle un ampli de los que hay aqui en el foro unos tdas no irian nada mal

subo una foto de la parte de atras.

Nepper lo que miras atras no es chimichurri,son el de taparroja un refresco, el grande untarro de acrilico en polvo y el ques alcansa a ver apenas la tapa es un quita esmalte


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2012)

Es un equipo ultrasonido doppler, se usa para evaluar la circulación de la sangre a través de los vasos sanguíneos, incluyendo las arterias y venas más importantes del organismo que se encuentran en el abdomen, brazos, piernas y cuello...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2012)

rat tramposo,seguro le fue a preguntar a su ex-ratoncita ,asi no vale ¡¡ 

pero gracias por traer un poco de luz al tema,yo ya estaba pensando en algún aparato para dormir anestesiar pacientes ,los duerme con el ssssssss


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> rat tramposo,seguro le fue a preguntar a su ex-ratoncita ,asi no vale ¡¡
> 
> pero gracias por traer un poco de luz al tema,yo ya estaba pensando en algún aparato para dormir anestesiar pacientes ,los duerme con el ssssssss


No contaban con mi astucia     
Me dijo que usa ultrasonido y funciona como un detector de metales, es arcaico porque las nuevas muestran video a color...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=6hClu0pF-N8&NR=1


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 25, 2012)

ja ja, yo cazaba ratas con una servatana XD


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2013)

A ver: Esto que es y que hace?

​


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 4, 2013)

no es de casualidad la base del cinescopio de un osciloscopio?

siento que lo he visto antes pero no recuerdo


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2013)

Nop, pero de seguro a de ser un primo lejano


----------



## Niht (Mar 5, 2013)

talvez es un tubo de vacío o conocido como triodo, o un tubo de rayos catodicos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2013)

Es un primo lejano valvular...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2013)

Esas que eran un tiristor ? (carita de que no me sale el nombre) kling. . . .


----------



## Nepper (Mar 5, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es un primo lejano valvular...


un foquito!                         .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 5, 2013)

Bueno, puede ser una valvula geiger müller.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2013)

Un ojo mágico ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2013)

una valvula rectificadora ?
no uno de esos triac valvulares


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas que eran un tiristor ? (carita de que no me sale el nombre) kling. . . .


Nop  algo más lógico...


Nepper dijo:


> un foquito! .


un primo no tan lejano ¬¬


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un ojo mágico ?


No, pero se ven muy lindas estando encendidas, parece que gira (Ya dije mucho) 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> una valvula rectificadora ?
> no uno de esos triac valvulares


Naaa, nada que ver...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2013)

un ojo de buey ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un ojo de buey ?


Ni de buey, ni de rata, ni de gato, ni de lemur....


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 5, 2013)

Un ojo de Coyote


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un ojo de Coyote http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/trollface-e1325808645262.jpg


Pensé que lo había incluido en la lista


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 5, 2013)

mientras no sea el tercer ojo....


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> mientras no sea el tercer ojo....


 Ese que es ciego? Naaah, no, no es ningun ojo, no ve... u.u


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 5, 2013)

un niixie..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 5, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ese que es ciego? Naaah, no, no es ningun ojo, no ve... u.u



No ve... Ahora se les metió por'ay 






Yo de bulbos, ni idea. Espero la respuesta, Sisi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 6, 2013)

Jajajaj, Buscando Válvulas en Wikipedia! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekatron

Gracias a las fotos de 2M!

Muaaajajajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 6, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Jajajaj, Buscando Válvulas en Wikipedia! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekatron
> 
> Gracias a las fotos de 2M!
> 
> Muaaajajajaja http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/trollface-e1325808645262.jpg


TRAMPOSO!  Sí, es un decatron...


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

Quieren una adivinanza?...
Aqui va...
Con un neon le das...
Con un tubo al vacio le das...
Con un foco le das...
Y si le das con los dedos,.como el pato lucas quedas...
Que es???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2013)

esa es facil     ''alta tencion''


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa es facil     ''alta tencion''



TENCION???
jajajaajajaja tenes razon esa es la respuesta...



Aca va otra...
Cuando aplicas una alta corriente instantanea al nucleo de una bobina despues todos sus atomos se orientan en un solo sentido...
Bue con esto ya hay mucha pista,y no se vaya a confundir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

magnetización
magnetismo
brújula
iman


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2013)

*electromagnetismo ¡¡¡¡¡*


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> magnetización
> magnetismo
> brújula
> iman



ahora con tantos ejemplos nose con cual quedarme...
Acertó dosme en iman...





Ahora otra,pero esta vez dificil,pero con buenas pistas...

Usa luz...
Usa alto voltaje...
Y puede fotografiar...

Ahora las pistas,normalmente se la ve a menudo como una gran caja blaca,y le temen por una supuesta emision de rayos x peligrosa...
Bue che con eso basta...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

Don Excelsior , no le quiero romper el entretenimiento adivinatorio  , pero aqui en general se ponen fotos de algo preferiblemente técnico , o electrónico mejor.

Así que vaya , desarme cuanto cachivache tenga , sáquele una foto y la sube


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Don Excelsior , no le quiero romper el entretenimiento adivinatorio  , pero aqui en general se ponen fotos de algo preferiblemente técnico , o electrónico mejor.
> 
> Así que vaya , desarme cuanto cachivache tenga , sáquele una foto y la sube



Don cosme,digo!!! No me rompas nada que por romper reglas tengo una fractura de modales jojo...
Ok espera un cacho,voy a sacarle una foto a algo pero voy a cambiar la adivinanza por otra...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

No hay drama , la adivinanza la adivinamos igual !

Pero a los chicos les gusta ver fotos , le miran el nombre a ver si por error pusiste transistor.jpg , etc , etc !


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No hay drama , la adivinanza la adivinamos igual !
> 
> Pero a los chicos les gusta ver fotos , l_e miran el nombre a ver si por error pusiste transistor.jpg , etc , etc !_



Jajajajajajja!


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

Aca esta...
Ver el archivo adjunto 88902[/QUOTE]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

El eje gira   ?


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

Si y comenzamos bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

Tiene si . . . ajuste fino  ?


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

Caliennnnnnnnnnte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

Esperame que se me cayó la papa con las agujas y no veo


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esperame que se me cayó la papa con las agujas y no veo



jajaja que otario...
Ya de una lo adivinaste,jeejj eso de la papa tiene tanto de historia...
Es un sintonizador de uhf de un tv antiguo de esos blanco y negro,ahora lo uso en mi radiotelescopio...


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 6, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> jajaja que otario...
> Ya de una lo adivinaste,jeejj eso de la papa tiene tanto de historia...
> Es un sintonizador de uhf de un tv antiguo de esos blanco y negro,ahora lo uso en mi radiotelescopio...


  

Si se refieren a esta imagen: 


EXELSIOR dijo:


> Aca esta...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88902


Al abrirla me sale esto:


> Archivo Adjunto especificado inválido. Si has seguido un enlace válido, por favor notificalo al administrador



todos la ven menos yo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

Si lo había adivinado y lo dejaba pendiente para que participen otros , a veces te contestan en 4 minutos y otras veces en 4 dias , hay que tener paciencia che 

Como vos mismo lo adivinaste  te toca poner la próxima jejejeje

EDITO : Es una imagen machista !!!!!!!!!!!!! jajajaja


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

aqui vaaaa la adivinanza y en primera persona...
Abrazo un TRC...
Necesito dos DC para funcionar...
Mi nombre comienza como el de un pais europeo...
Quien soyyyyyy?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2013)

un yugo ,,,,ese fue muy fácil, por ser tan fácil, tenes que poner otro


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un yugo ,,,,ese fue muy fácil, por ser tan fácil, tenes que poner otro



yaaaaaa salto cancan...
Encima en aguafiestas,ortiva jejejeejej es broma,me mandaste a moderacion sin previo aviso...


Ta gueno,ahi va otra...
Y este si que es dificil...
Pegame con alfa y  hago click...
Pegame con beta y  hago crik...
Pegame con gamma y  hago criiiiiiiiiiik...
Pegame con un fierro y hago PAFFFFFFFFFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...
Que soy?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> aqui vaaaa la adivinanza y en primera persona...
> Abrazo un TRC...
> Necesito dos *DC* para funcionar...
> Mi nombre comienza como el de un pais europeo...
> Quien soyyyyyy?


 

¿ Dos Dc ? ¿ Que lo que ?

Una al menos es un diente de sierra che !

Salvo que esté por entradas horizontal y vertical para figuras de Lisajaux  


Norma del Foro 8541 : A adivinanza errónea corresponde colocar 2 adivinanzas


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un yugo ,,,,ese fue muy fácil, por ser tan fácil, tenes que poner otro





Ta gueno,ahi va otra...

Pegame con alfa y  hago click...
Pegame con beta y  hago crik...
Pegame con gamma y  hago criiiiiiiiiiik...
Pegame con un fierro y hago PAFFFFFFFFFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...
Que soy?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Dos Dc ? ¿ Que lo que ?
> 
> Una al menos es un diente de sierra che !
> 
> ...



PERO DE QUE CORNO ME HABLAS DOSME?...
explicate un poco,de eso trata la adivinanza,adivinar...
Y de donde sacaste ese reglamento tan estocástico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

Una juntura NP ?


----------



## chclau (Mar 7, 2013)

un contador Geiger?


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una juntura NP ?



a eso lo tomo como pregunta o respuesta?...
En fin,no entendi...
Gano el lemur,ES UN YUGO...
junta NP? noooooooo friiiiiooooo
Ese ultimo y me voy a terminar mi registrador de ondas cerebrales casero y a dormir...



chclau dijo:


> un contador Geiger?



calieeeeeeennte al rojo vivo...
Es un componente fundamental del contador geiger...


----------



## chclau (Mar 7, 2013)

entonces sera un tubo de Geiger Muller


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 7, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> entonces sera un tubo de Geiger Muller



bien acertaste...
Gano chclau...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2013)

Esto está algo abandonado...  y como chclau no puso nada para adivinar... 





¿Y eso que es?​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2013)

Un órgano de viento rarooooooooooooooo


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 24, 2013)

no se su nombre si es un instrumento musical se toca tapando los tubos, y si declaro mas cometeria albur....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2013)

Al peo !

peofono ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un órgano de viento rarooooooooooooooo


Instrumento sí es, pero no es de viento


Helminto G. dijo:


> no se su nombre si es un instrumento musical se toca tapando los tubos, y si declaro mas cometeria albur....


Los tubos están tapados de por sí, no hay que hacerlo para ejecutarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2013)

Instrumento de percusión de tubos múltiples


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2013)

Instrumento utilizado por hombres azules


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Y eso que es?​



Eso lo viste por _*aquí*_


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 25, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Instrumento utilizado por hombres azules



¿Pitufos?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Instrumento utilizado por hombres azules


Sip, pero como se llama esa cosa? 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso lo viste por _*aquí*_


Sí y no, los vi en vivo alguna vez y cuando vi el video recorde esa cosa 


Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¿Pitufos?


----------



## Wantech (Sep 25, 2013)

Ratmayor eso es el Monster Tubulum


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2013)

Wantech dijo:


> Ratmayor eso es el Monster Tubulum
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJNEF6iBNE


Correcto!!! Ahora te toca colocar una adivinanza...


----------



## Wantech (Sep 26, 2013)

Si es mi turno adivinen que es o para que sirve este aparato


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 99150​

Venografo


----------



## Wantech (Sep 26, 2013)

Correcto Fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

​
Olvide poner algo como referencia de tamaño , el objeto mide *11Cm*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2013)

parece un porta fusibles de pararrayos,pero ni idea que pueda ser


----------



## asherar (Sep 30, 2013)

un chupador manual de estaño, en miniatura


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> parece un porta fusibles de pararrayos,pero ni idea que pueda ser


Nop      .


asherar dijo:


> un chupador manual de estaño, en miniatura


Nop      .


----------



## asherar (Sep 30, 2013)

Una jeringa para elefantes ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> ​ Olvide poner algo como referencia de tamaño , el objeto mide *11Cm*



¿ De diámetro ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Una jeringa para elefantes ?


Nop.


> ¿ De diámetro ?


Nop, largo.


----------



## Marce (Sep 30, 2013)

Un taladro manual en miniatura


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Un taladro manual en miniatura



  

Nop.


----------



## malesi (Sep 30, 2013)

Solo se me ocurre que sea un amortiguador de choque, pero no lo veo claro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

malesi dijo:


> Solo se me ocurre que sea un amortiguador de choque, pero no lo veo claro.


Nop, no amortigua nada

Se emplea en electricidad y electrónica.


----------



## malesi (Sep 30, 2013)

Pues un extractor de pines


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

malesi dijo:


> Pues un extractor de pines









​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

¿ Y como funciona eso ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y como funciona eso ?



Así como está lo empujas de forma que el pin a extraer se meta por la punta (Hueca)
Al penetrar oops: Perdón por la palabra) se libera la traba elástica del pin
Una vez penetrado hasta el fondo oops: ) se empuja la parte trasera que parece una jeringa, esta empuja una especie de émbolo que a su vez empuja el pin, como este ya se encuentra liberado de su traba, sale por detrás del soporte plástico.

*Salvedad:*

Es para pines redondos 

Editado bastante mas tarde pss:

*Este tipo de conectores*







Que se colocan en zócalos como este




​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mogolloelectro (Sep 30, 2013)

ese extractor tiene mucha aplicacion en los conectores usados en aviacion es mu practico cuando se requiere reparar o modificar arneses de cableado de los sistemas 
bueno sera ver si alcanzo a adivinar una de las que pongan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

Esto es para algún ex-espía y bastante veterano. 

Ayuda: Es material fotográfico expuesto y procesado   




​
No hay forma de mejorar la nitidez por los reflejos que da la lámina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

Y al trasluz en una ventana ?  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y al trasluz en una ventana ?  ?



A trasluz es casi todo negro.
Se parece a un negativo fotográfico como para hacer PCB´s pero  mucho


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 17, 2015)

2 Posibilidades:

Vidrio de seguridad.(usado en ventanillas de algunos lugares)

Repuesto para máscara de soldar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> 2 Posibilidades:
> 
> Vidrio de seguridad.(usado en ventanillas de algunos lugares)
> 
> Repuesto para máscara de soldar.



   

Es acetato


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

Daguerrotipo ,  um no , ese era de chapa de coble plateada , cómo la foto de bebé de Fogo 

Ya se , _Plaque photographique_ , sobreexpuesta del bautismo del susodicho.

O las que se usaban para ver elipses de sol ¿?

Acetato , el cumpleaños de 18


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Daguerrotipo ,  um no , ese era de chapa de coble plateada , cómo la foto de bebé de Fogo
> 
> Ya se , _Plaque photographique_ , sobreexpuesta del bautismo del susodicho.
> 
> O las que se usaban para ver elipses de sol ¿?



   

Tampoco es un daguerrotipo de mi partida de nacimiento


----------



## elgriego (Ene 17, 2015)

Que sera que sera  ,Algun tipo de placa polarizada,de tiempos de la 2 guerra  ,Material fotografico de camara espia de avion del Mismo periodo.?????



Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Que sera que sera  ,Algun tipo de placa polarizada,de tiempos de la 2 guerra  ,Material fotografico de camara espia de avion del Mismo periodo.?????
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.




   

Material ya comenté que si, pero:
 fotografía
 negativo de una fotografía


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

No es un filtro IR y UV para ver elipses y/o demases ¿

Si es acetato se incendia de nada !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es un filtro IR y UV para ver elipses y/o demases ¿


    


> *Si es acetato se incendia de nada !*



Sip  

Así que tampoco es práctico para apantallar el fuego cuando hacemos asado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

Por eso se incendiaban los depósitos de películas , y no quedaba ni el loro


----------



## elgriego (Ene 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por eso se incendiaban los depósitos de películas , y no quedaba ni el loro



Claro Los primeros films,anteriores a la invencion de los plasticos,se confeccionaban con nitrato de celulosa ,Que era el material con el que se fabrico el algodon polvora,alla por el siglo 19,Como metodo seguro de transportar material explosivo,Ya que segun su inventor era totalmente estable,hasta que se dieron cuenta que era peor el remedio que la emfermedad.Y volaron medio pueblo en donde lo estaban desembarcando.

Saludos Y seguimos Pensando.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 17, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es acetato


-------------------------------------------------o-----------------------------------------

Y buehhh...

*Acetato* que no juego a las adivinanzas

Para ver la *elipse* que describe el sol, habría que poder vivir centenares de miles de años y poder  sacar varias fotos desde un punto situado perpendicularmente a su órbita, y a una distancia equivalente al menos al diámetro de la galaxia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------o-----------------------------------------
> 
> Y buehhh...
> 
> ...




La incógnita es ¿ Que cosa es ? y  de que material está hecho


----------



## Nepper (Ene 17, 2015)

dos preguntas a ver si ayuda...
¿le sacaste vos la foto?
¿medidas? para darnos cuenta de la dimension.... digo... 

lo que se me ocurre por logica, por mencionar que es foto, y por ser el foro de electronica, supongo que es un negativo para efectuar circuitos impresos con luz ultravioleta. Me contaron una vez que se hacía, pero ya no recuerdo los detalles.


----------



## malesi (Ene 17, 2015)

Parece una placa circuito de fibra o una radigrafia, no se distingue en la foto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A trasluz es casi todo negro.
> Se parece a un negativo fotográfico como para hacer PCB´s pero  mucho


----------



## asherar (Ene 20, 2015)

Placa de polarizador


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> Placa de polarizador



   

Y ya se dijo 



_____________________________________


Si hubieran leído con atención el primer comentario posiblemente lo habrían descubierto 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto es para algún *ex-espía y bastante veterano*.  . . .



Esto es una auténtica y genuina micro-ficha, se empleaba para el transporte de información de cualquier tipo de la forma mas discreta y compacta posible.
Esto cuando solo se podía transportar la información en modo impreso (Papel)

En ese acetato hay mas de 200 páginas de información.

​

¿ Incidente de Roswell ?
¿ Falso alunizaje ?
¿ Proyecto Manhattan ?
¿ Conspiración del asesinato de Kennedy ?


El contenido:* ! ! Nunca lo conocerán ¡ ¡*

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2015)

Declaraciones de Ganancias de la Fogo.Inc


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Declaraciones de Ganancias de la Fogo.Inc



    

Las primeras declaraciones son de piedra escritas en cuneiforme 

Y las mas recientes fueron grabadas en ADN


----------



## Nepper (Ene 20, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ya se dijo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mano de peron?
Paradero de yabran?
Paradero del animal de cola anillada?


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 20, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto es una auténtica y genuina micro-ficha, se empleaba para el transporte de información de cualquier tipo de la forma mas discreta y compacta posible.
> Esto cuando solo se podía transportar la información en modo impreso (Papel)
> 
> En ese acetato hay mas de 200 páginas de información.



¿Como las que hay en la hemeroteca?


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ene 24, 2015)

uy que mal y pensar que aqui en la empresa estuve arreglando la bodega de lo olvidado y habia un proyector de esas diapositivas con un manual de un avion seneca y todas esas diapositivas 
cuando lo vi a contraluz fu que vi la informacion que grababan en esos acetatos pero con la foto del principio pense que era una pelicula polarizada que le ponen a los carros
ahorita mas tarde les pongo una imagen del proyector


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2015)

Este es el modelo "De escritorio"





Y este otro el de "Campo" (Portátil)


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ene 24, 2015)

uy ya no me toco subir la foto se me adelantaron.... 
el que esta aca en la empresa es marca micron y no se si aun vive por que no se me ha dado por revisarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

Esta "Cosa" es parte de un proyecto que estoy haciendo

De abajo hacia arriba 

Corona para correa dentada
2 rodamientos
Lo que sigue aún no le di nombre 
Arriba de todo varilla roscada 3/8




​


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2015)

parece un anemometro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Enemómetro ?  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

Nones y Nones 

En algún momento tendré que hacer otra pieza similar a la cosa sin nombre pero invertida, es decir que apuntará hacia abajo de la imagen.
Pero con la diferencia de que será móvil tuerca mariposa mediante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Un agitador-revolvedor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un agitador-revolvedor



Nop 

Para eso con un pedazo de varilla del 4 con forma de *¿* y una máquina de agujerear alcanza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Una vez un socio-amigo hizo un revolvedor para taladro  , varilla roscada , cuatro tuercas y chapita para hacerle los álabes , teníamos que revolver un Neoprene (caucho de)  y le calculeó mal y  esa hélice le impulsó el neoprene a la cara , anteojos , cabello y ropa. 

Yo me ca9ué táaaaanto de risa que jamás le recriminé el Neoprene  que era caríiiiiiiiiisimo 

La solución fué invertirle el giro al taladro. Creo que estábamos mezclando el Neoprene con amianto en fibras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez un socio-amigo hizo un revolvedor para taladro  , varilla roscada , cuatro tuercas y chapita para hacerle los álabes , teníamos que revolver un Neoprene (caucho de)  y le calculeó mal y  esa hélice le impulsó el neoprene a la cara , anteojos , cabello y ropa.
> 
> Yo me ca9ué táaaaanto de risa que jamás le recriminé el Neoprene  que era caríiiiiiiiiisimo
> 
> La solución fué invertirle el giro al taladro. Creo que estábamos mezclando el Neoprene con amianto en fibras.



Moraleja: *"Exceso de tecnología"*

El engendro girará a velocidad variable con un PaP piñón y corona mediante


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2015)

Alguna clase de generador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Alguna clase de generador?



 pero sirve para hacerlos.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 26, 2015)

Buenas Su Ilustrisima! Quizas este armando una maquina de Bobinar???.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas Su Ilustrisima! Quizas este armando una maquina de Bobinar???.
> 
> 
> Saludos.





​
Lo que se ve con forma de punta de flecha es lo que centrará el carrete


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2015)

Con fotos borrosas no se vale


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Con fotos borrosas no se vale



! No pretenderás que me levante del escritorio a buscar la cámara ¡ ¿ NO ? 

Cuando lo haga será para cumplir con el ritual de la FogoSiesta


----------



## Nepper (Ene 26, 2015)

Una veleta????                              .


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 26, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! No pretenderás que me levante del escritorio a buscar la cámara ¡ ¿ NO ?
> 
> Cuando lo haga será para cumplir con el ritual de la FogoSiesta



Pregunta ¿no se deforma el carretel al bobinar al tener tan poco punto de apoyo?...yo me mataba haciendo tacos de madera para que no me pasara eso y después entraran las E bien.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 26, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez un socio-amigo hizo un revolvedor para taladro  , varilla roscada , cuatro tuercas y chapita para hacerle los álabes , teníamos que revolver un Neoprene (caucho de)  y le calculeó mal y  esa hélice le impulsó el neoprene a la cara , anteojos , cabello y ropa.
> 
> Yo me ca9ué táaaaanto de risa que jamás le recriminé el Neoprene  que era caríiiiiiiiiisimo
> 
> La solución fué invertirle el giro al taladro. Creo que estábamos mezclando el Neoprene con amianto en fibras.



Diversión* "saludable"* la vuestra

PD: En la secundaria, manipulábamos amianto de todas las formas posibles, ¡¡¡Qué burros!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 26, 2015)

Si me permiten comentar, el juego se ve interesante, la cuestión que a medida que leo, más termino por desorientarme. Bueno, por el tema del espionaje, suena intrigante, la cuestión es que no logre hallar nada que me oriente para saber de que se trata
Tendré que esperar a ver.
Por cierto, el comentario es justamente para suscribirme al tema de paso, ya que aunque no vaya a participar (por no estar mucho en el tema), al menos quiero seguirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Te quedaste en el espionaje viejo , ésto avanza a pasos rebobinadores  !

************************************* 




p p p dijo:


> Diversión* "saludable"* la vuestra
> 
> PD: En la secundaria, manipulábamos amianto de todas las formas posibles, ¡¡¡Qué burros!!!


 
El tema es tratar de no respirarlo . . . 

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=tampones+con+amianto


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 26, 2015)

Por eso el comentario.
En "crudo" no sería tan peligroso, pero una vez llevado a 900 grados o más, se desmenuza, entonces desprende ese polvillo al que por falta de información nuestra y de los docentes(años 70), no le dábamos importancia.
Pero bueh...
Ya pasó, habría que ver cuantos de los que cursamos cincelado y grabado(mi caso) y los que cursaron joyería, han caido en el camino.
Recuerdo que un profesor de joyería(ya en esa época), murió de cancer...
¿Causas?....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Pucha si habremos tragado amianto de los frenos automotores . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Pregunta ¿no se deforma el carretel al bobinar al tener tan poco punto de apoyo?...yo me mataba haciendo tacos de madera para que no me pasara eso y después entraran las E bien.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Falta otra "Punta de flecha" en sentido contrario que centra y fija el carrete.
De esa forma el carrete queda sujeto por las 4 esquinas. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pucha si habremos tragado amianto de los frenos automotores . . .



Frenos, embragues, chapas para techos, tanques de agua aislaciones . . . . .


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Falta otra "Punta de flecha" en sentido contrario que centra y fija el carrete.
> De esa forma el carrete queda sujeto por las 4 esquinas.



Si había entendido eso pero me parecía pocos puntos de apoyos, sobre todo cuando se bovina con alambre grueso y hay que mantener una tensión considerable en mismo para que quede ajustado.
Todo sera cuestión de probar y ver los resultados...un sistema similar pero con conos de goma tenia un amigo para variar la velocidad/paso de la maquina casera automática que tenia para bobinar.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pucha si habremos tragado amianto de los frenos automotores . . .


  Aquí todavía hoy en día la red de distribución de agua potable mas  antigua(parte céntrica de la ciudad) sigue siendo de caños "fibrocemento" el cual contiene asbesto.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2015)

Caños con asbesto , con hierro , con plomo , con cobre , con zinc , con plásticos varios . . .


----------



## elgriego (Ene 27, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Caños con asbesto , con hierro , con plomo , con cobre , con zinc , con plásticos varios . . .



Buen Dia,Y ya que estamos en tremendistas ,No no olvidemos de las antenas varias,por ej, las de la celulas de telefonia celular,Que nos irradian Dia Y Noche.

Lamentablemente ese es el precio del progreso, y sino hagamos como los amish,que utilizan tecnologia enventada antes de 1870.

Pd,Como terminamos hablando de Estas Cuestiones tan serias. Pero Dificiles de eludir en nuestro mundo actual l!!!  No estabamos Jugando a adivina que es ?????

Saludetes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2015)

Esto es, o debiera ser, fácil de identificar. 




​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2015)

Llave crique para refrigeración


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Llave crique para refrigeración



Sip, ¿ Por que refrigeración ? 

Yo tengo el juego casi completo, puntas destornillador, llaves allen, acople para llaves de tuvo, Etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2015)

Es una llave para las válvulas de carga de equipos comerciales (cuadradas) , ahora usan allen


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2015)

​
Buscando un relevador de flujo encontré un par de cosas *"Poco habituales"* 


Uno es un capacitor de 12000pF 250V pero al *0,5%* 

*¿ Y lo otro ?*​ ​
Como la imagen es una basura, describo:
PCB vidrio epoxi de aproximadamente 4 * 3 Cm
Fijada al equipo de origen con 4 tornillos y lleva un ajuste muy preciso
Es muy antigua
Se empleaba en CNC´s, Programación y Bases de datos.
No es de potencia.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 22, 2015)

Sera parte de un sistema de programacion de tarjetas perforadas????.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Sera parte de un sistema de programacion de tarjetas perforadas????.
> 
> 
> Saludos.












   ​


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2015)

Perdonen que no participe en esta pero me vino a la mente un objeto "de la época" ...
Una es la vista de conjunto y la otra un detalle ... 
Queda como acertijo para después del de Fogonazo ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> Perdonen que no participe en esta pero me vino a la mente un objeto "de la época" ...
> Una es la vista de conjunto y la otra un detalle ...
> Queda como acertijo para después del de Fogonazo ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/primer-transistor-13675/#post81850


----------



## asherar (Mar 23, 2015)

Tengo dos de esas nuevitas casi sin uso ...
Deben tener unos 50 bits cada una, excelente para ampliar la capacidad del pendrive o del celu ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> Tengo dos de esas nuevitas casi sin uso ...
> Deben tener unos 50 bits cada una, excelente para ampliar la capacidad del pendrive o del celu ...



Yo tenía 2 de 1 Kb y una de alambre resonante y las tiré a la basura  
Calculo que ahora deben valer un dinero como elemento histórico o como curiosidad.

También tuve 2 de las primeras computadoras hogareñas Olivetti  (2m * 1m * 0,8m) unos 250 Kg sin incluir transformador una con faltantes y la otra completa.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 23, 2015)

Sólo 250Kg? supongo que era la versión portable...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sólo 250Kg? supongo que era la versión portable...



Hace unos 10 días el mismo vecino que me regaló las que yo tenía tiro un chasis de otra, pero desguazado.

Ante los apremios de la FogoEsposa me abstuve de llevarlo a la FogoCueva


----------



## elgriego (Mar 23, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace unos 10 días el mismo vecino que me regaló las que yo tenía tiro un chasis de otra, pero desguazado.
> 
> Ante los apremios de la FogoEsposa me abstuve de llevarlo a la FogoCueva



Off topic

*Una vez me quisieron regalar,bah yo la manguie!!! unas compus ,que dieron de baja en la estacion terrena de Balcarce,(maquinas decada del 70)cada rack pesaba 1500kg,Yo estaba babeando:babear:,pensando en lo tesoros escondidos en las entrañas de tales ingenios,Pero la gregoesposa me reprimio,recordandome:cabezon: lo que iba a salir el flete, ademas, que de donde iba a meter semejantes porquerias viejas,Porque en el fondo de casa.

Casi casi me separo,Pero el amor es mas fuerte.*


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 23, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> *Una vez me quisieron regalar,bah yo la manguie!!! unas compus ,que dieron de baja en la estacion terrena de Balcarce,(maquinas decada del 70)cada rack pesaba 1500kg,Yo estaba babeando:babear:,pensando en lo tesoros escondidos en las entrañas de tales ingenios,Pero la gregoesposa me reprimio,recordandome:cabezon: lo que iba a salir el flete, ademas, que de donde iba a meter semejantes porquerias viejas,Porque en el fondo de casa.
> 
> Casi casi me separo,Pero el amor es mas fuerte.*









La Grecoesposa es más fuerte.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 23, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> La Grecoesposa es más fuerte.


 Te das cuenta,al final, estas frustran nuestras ilusiones.
O seremos unos Dominados.

Pd Sigo intentando dilucidar que es el objeto de la adivinanza.:estudiando:


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 23, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Te das cuenta,al final, estas frustran nuestras ilusiones.
> O seremos unos Dominados.
> 
> Pd Sigo intentando dilucidar que es el objeto de la adivinanza.:estudiando:



Para olvidar las penas, dese una vuelta por el enlace que dejé en el arenero.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 23, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Te das cuenta,al final, estas frustran nuestras ilusiones.
> O seremos unos Dominados.
> 
> Pd Sigo intentando dilucidar que es el objeto de la adivinanza.:estudiando:



Tengo que decir que despues de 10 años de comenzar a acopiar "repuestos no estandar" (basura), he logrado reducir considerablemente el número sin recurrir al tacho de basura...
Hasta yo comenzaba a perder la esperanza y tirar todo... pero el destino les dió utilidad... ahora no se si Guardar o No guardar lo que queda... Esa es la cuestion





jajajaj... hem... pensé que este era el arenero..... entre tantas pestañas y offtopic me confundí XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace unos 10 días el mismo vecino que me regaló las que yo tenía tiro un chasis de otra, pero desguazado.
> 
> Ante los apremios de la FogoEsposa me abstuve de llevarlo a la FogoCueva


 
 Tabla arriba y ya tenías una excelente mesa


----------



## chclau (Mar 25, 2015)

Che, Fogo, contanos que es.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> Che, Fogo, contanos que es.



Pensé que con las menciones a equipos pre-históricos lo iban a sacar. Es un lector de cinta perforada de "Gloriosos" 4 bit´s


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2015)

​
*Datos:*
 es un relee grande falsificado con uno pequeño dentro.
Es de una marca de relees reconocida por la calidad de sus productos (Potter & Brumfield)
Como todas las cosas que encuentro en mi taller cuando busco algo "Es antigua" (Año fabricación 1971)


----------



## anajesusa (Jun 27, 2015)

un vibrador para alimentar radios a válvulas de auto antiguas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> *un vibrador* para alimentar radios a válvulas de auto antiguas



    






   ​


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 27, 2015)

temporizador ? o por lo menos conozco temporizadores con ese zocalo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> temporizador ? o por lo menos conozco temporizadores con ese zocalo



  Perdón, no había visto tu respuesta  

 En efecto, es un relee temporizado. 

Retirando la carcasa se llega a accionar el preset que regula el tiempo.

Como dato adicional, el 555 todavía no se había masificado así que está hecho en base a un "Antológico"  *2N2646*


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 2, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Perdón, no había visto tu respuesta
> 
> En efecto, es un relee temporizado.
> 
> ...


 yo sabia que era ., pero me gano Zbola1 ., jajajajajajajajajaja​ los usaba en tableros de comando de motores ,temporizaba el arranque estrella-triangulo​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> yo sabia que era ., pero me gano Zbola1 ., jajajajajajajajajaja​ los usaba en tableros de comando de motores ,temporizaba el arranque estrella-triangulo​



En el caso de este en particular, se empleaba para detectar la ausencia del paso de un objeto, si el objeto "Pasaba" el relee se mantenía reseteado (inactivo) si uno o mas objetos no pasaban, se terminaba el temporizado y se accionaba el relee deteniendo todo el proceso.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 2, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el caso de este en particular, se empleaba para detectar la ausencia del paso de un objeto, si el objeto "Pasaba" el relee se mantenía reseteado (inactivo) si uno o mas objetos no pasaban, se terminaba el temporizado y se accionaba el relee deteniendo todo el proceso.


sip ., su uso es bastante amplio .,y lo curioso es cuando se "rompian"​ casi siempre eran los contactos ., casi nunca la parte electronica .,ese transistor "cabeza "e lata" se bancaban  todo​


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> yo sabia que era ., pero me gano Zbola1 ., jajajajajajajajajaja​ los usaba en tableros de comando de motores ,temporizaba el arranque estrella-triangulo​



satamente de eso los conozco, y tambien del encendido retardado de motocompresores


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 10, 2015)

Vale poner un artefacto que ni yo se que es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Vale poner un artefacto que ni yo se que es?



*Sip.*

El inconveniente sería que contesten *"Cualquier verdura"* y no se pueda rebatir


----------



## Nepper (Jul 11, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Vale poner un artefacto que ni yo se que es?



yo he puesto cosas justamente para ver si alguien me decía lo que es...


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 11, 2015)

Bueno, tengo una "casi" certeza de lo que es, lo que no se es su origen ni como funciona, aca van las fotos



Falto una foto, sospecho que trabaja en forma mecánica por esto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Bueno, tengo una "casi" certeza de lo que es, lo que no se es su origen ni como funciona, aca van las fotos



Me da la impresión de que es un convertidor electro-mecánico de alta tensión.


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 11, 2015)

faltaba esta foto, creo que trabaja en forma mecánica por el agujero cuadrado


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2015)

El agujero cuadrado podría ser para una manivela para hacerlo girar, si fuera así la parte con carbones (Escobillas) podría ser un generador de CC.
Sigo con la misma idea, y me arriesgo a decir que es una generador manual para un transmisor valvuloso de la II guerra.

Algo como esto:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-568315656-antiguo-generador-manual-de-campana-militar-ejercito-rezago-_JM#redirectedFromParent_


----------



## jorger (Jul 11, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Bueno, tengo una "casi" certeza de lo que es, lo que no se es su origen ni como funciona, aca van las fotos
> 
> 
> 
> Falto una foto, sospecho que trabaja en forma mecánica por esto



WTF
Veo una especie de "motor" con colector de delgas a ambos lados.. jamás había visto semejante cosa, almenos en fotos..
Lo que no sé es que funcion podrá desempeñar, porque dudo mucho que sea una conmutatriz.. lo única otra posibilidad que se me viene a la mente es un transformador rotativo. NPI.
Confusión extrema


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 11, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> faltaba esta foto, creo que trabaja en forma mecánica por el agujero cuadrado



tal vez sea un especie de servomotor antiguo que tiene sensores de algo ?


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 11, 2015)

yo coincido con fogo, es un dinamotor lo que tiene ahí, pero parece de varias tensiones hay una etiqueta pegada pero dice poco algunos numeros ademas esta muy deteriorada


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 11, 2015)

Pero nadie ha dicho, qué es, lo señalado con la flecha.


----------



## ramtech (Jul 11, 2015)

Pcb lampara de bajo consumo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2015)

recuerdo haber visto algo parecido montado en una bicicleta fija, de origen militar, para alimentar una radio de comunicacion(no se de que tipo)


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 11, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Pero nadie ha dicho, qué es, lo señalado con la flecha.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 131898



ese es un intruso ja ja.
He intentado darle manija pero se ve que la caja de velocidad esta durìsima, o trabaja al revès y mueve algo cuando el dinamotor esta alimentado. 
Lo bueno es que la pague mucho menos de 500 fue casi de regalo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> ese es un intruso ja ja.
> He intentado darle manija pero se ve que la caja de velocidad esta durìsima, o trabaja al revès y mueve algo cuando el dinamotor esta alimentado.
> Lo bueno es que la pague mucho menos de 500 fue casi de regalo.



Si es lo que pienso debe poseer una importante relación de multiplicación a engranajes para mover el generador.
Intenta el camino inverso, hacer girar el generador para ver si gira el cuadrado.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 12, 2015)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> fftopic:
> ¿Una máquina enigma?
> 
> No, no tengo idea




--------------------------------------

Es un* explosor*. Tiene un magneto alternador de activación manual.* También se le ven los condensadores del circuito multiplicador de tensión. Es un triplicador *. El disparo es interno mediante una lamparita de Neón pero con tres latiguillos ( Una especie de Tiristor gaseoso antiguo ) *en lugar de dos. También se le ve el relé del auto-disparo*.

Cuando la tensión interna generada llega a 900 Voltios, con el divisor de tensión correspondiente se ceba la lamparita y dispara el relé, dando salida a ese pulso de 900 Voltios que...a lo largo de cables que pueden llegar a medir 200 metros o más: Ceban los fulminantes o detonadores introducidos en Goma 2 o en cualquier otro explosivo.

El magneto alternador ese, sacado fuera y accionado simplemente con la mano, da unos chuchazos tremendos. No hay quien lo aguante.

Sirve para servicio militar y para la explotación de minas, galerías, etc.

Yo los he reparado hace unos 45 o más años.


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2016)

*A ver si saben qué es esto:*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 4, 2016)

de un reloj ,diapason creo


----------



## malesi (May 5, 2016)

Es el áncora la pieza que mueve la rueda de escape, culpable del tic-tac tic-tac


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2016)

malesi dijo:


> Es el áncora la pieza que mueve la rueda de escape, culpable del tic-tac tic-tac



si ese mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2016)

A ver, yo también tengo ganas de jugar

¿Que seria lo siguiente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2016)

Y una foto que si se lea  ?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y una foto que si se lea  ?



Hecho



¿mejor?


----------



## yosimiro (May 14, 2016)

*Es un "Dual G 7000 S"* 











pss:


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> *Es un "Dual G 7000 S"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frío, frío, frío, gélido diría
Me temo que la marca no facilita en nada la busqueda por google


----------



## ricbevi (May 15, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Hecho
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 143685
> 
> ¿mejor?




Hola...Procesador de vídeo del año de ñaupa?
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Procesador de vídeo del año de ñaupa?
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Si, se podría decir que es una especie de procesador de video, dado que buscar en cierta manera mejorar la imagen (o algo así), pero en realidad, su función es algo diferente. Es actual.
Como que no exactamente
De todas maneras, es un avance importante


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2016)

¿¿¿¿sera un proyector japones ??????


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿sera un proyector japones ??????



No, no tiene lente alguna


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2016)

el controlador del proyector o unas luces audioritmicas


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el controlador del proyector o unas luces audioritmicas



No, procesa video, como antes dijeron, pero no es parte de un proyector, aunque si se puede llegar a conectar a un proyector, asi como a un televisor


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2016)

Conversor de Norma , o de Susana ?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Conversor de Norma , o de Susana ?



No, no es eso, no hace eso
Estuve tentando en otras ocasiones de subirlo, pero entre algunas cuestiones, como el hecho querer evitar que lo rastreen a la fuente de la imagen (dado que no sabía como hacerlo), pues no lo hice


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 15, 2016)

¿será un mezclador de video para poner zócalos o subtitulos?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2016)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> ¿será un mezclador de video para poner zócalos o subtitulos?



No, no realiza ninguna de las dos
¿quieren alguna pista?


----------



## Nepper (May 15, 2016)

¿no es uno de esos cosos para efectos de la guitarra?
De audio mucho no se, pero vi cosas así parecidas... aunque las salidas (que parecen ser de antena) me despistan. Capas que los chinos tienen otro estandar de audio...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿no es uno de esos cosos para efectos de la guitarra?
> De audio mucho no se, pero vi cosas así parecidas... aunque las salidas (que parecen ser de antena) me despistan. Capas que los chinos tienen otro estandar de audio...



No, no es un amplificador, ni consola de sonido y/o efectos, a ver, tiraron una buena punta, un procesador de video, o sea, tecnicamente lo es, pero no es exactamente eso


----------



## elgriego (May 15, 2016)

Es un editor de video,de cuando se usaba la edicion lineal ,con alguna transicion incorporada,y mejoramiento de imagen.



Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2016)

Bueno, una pista, es de uso hogareño


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2016)

ya se el cosito de la tele ¡¡ 
ni idea,que sera,,,,,


----------



## anajesusa (May 16, 2016)

convertidor  pal a ntcc?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2016)

anajesusa dijo:


> convertidor  pal a ntcc?



No, no hace eso colega


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2016)

bueno ya esta me rindo,¿que es ?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno ya esta me rindo,¿que es ?



Recibe el nombre de removedor de marmolado/mosaico, algo así como decodificador, pero no exactamente, es un chirimbolo del país del sol naciente

El enlace de donde salio la imagen:

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...-restore-8-bit-genitals-to-their-former-glory


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2016)

algo asi como un generador de sincronismo ,pero con mas funciones


----------



## elgriego (May 16, 2016)

AAAAAA.!!! Es lo que usan los ponjas para Censurar las partes pudendas en las pelis porno.

Que perversito que es usted colega.



Saludetes.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> algo asi como un generador de sincronismo ,pero con mas funciones



La verdad es que hasta que no lo nombraste e investigue, ni sabia que era un generador de sincronismo de video 
En este otro caso, quien sabe si realmente servira, la censura del marmolado es algo que en realidad esta adosado a la imagen, y requiere ser reconstruída cuadro por cuadro, sino, bueno serie sencillo lo de eliminarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2016)

un desensurador de cuadritos pixelados jajajjaa





hellfire4 dijo:


> La verdad es que hasta que no lo nombraste e investigue, ni sabia que era un generador de sincronismo de video
> En este otro caso, quien sabe si realmente servira, la censura del marmolado es algo que en realidad esta adosado a la imagen, y requiere ser reconstruída cuadro por cuadro, sino, bueno serie sencillo lo de eliminarlo



un generador de sincronismo lo que hace ,o sirve
para restaurar videos y también se usaba para decodificar el viejo sistema ,como el del futbol que habia antes
basicamente te deja la imagen bien clarita y estable
o para estudios de tv tambien se usaban 
http://www.avacab-online.com/BLACKMAGIC-CONVMSYNC-Generador-de-Sincronismos/es


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2016)

Bueno, estuvo divertido mientras duro
Espero que también se hayan divertido


----------



## elgriego (May 16, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un desensurador de cuadritos pixelados jajajjaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aun se utilizan don cola anillada se denominan TBC Corrector de base de tiempos,su funcion es que todas las señales de video lleguen en fase,y no se produscan saltos de sincronismo.

Saludetes.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2018)

Que tal gente!!!

A ver si sacan este
(Adjunto)


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 19, 2018)

Nepper dijo:


> Que tal gente!!!
> 
> A ver si sacan este
> (Adjunto)



¿Será el generador de vapor que va dentro de las locomotoras?


¿O no?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> ¿Será el generador de vapor que va dentro de las locomotoras?
> 
> 
> ¿O no?


Es que.. yo no la saque la foto.. pero me dijeron que es una caldera XD


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 19, 2018)

Nepper dijo:


> Es que.. yo no la saque la foto.. pero me dijeron que es una caldera XD



*A eso me refería*, de hecho, lo había escrito, pero lo borré para no ser tan obvio.

Los tubos, uno al lado del otro y en tanta cantidad, solo pueden estar así, para calentar o enfriar un líquido.
Solo falta el encamisado.

Y no es que yo sea un experto en calderas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2018)

Para mi eso *no *es una caldera sino un intercambiador de calor.
Para que fuese caldera debería haber combustión de algún tipo, y ahí no se ve nada e naa.

Como parece haber sido, en vida, parte de la usina que se ve detrás me arriesgaría a decir que es parte del sistema de recuperación de vapor frío.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para mi eso *no *es una caldera sino un intercambiador de calor.
> Para que fuese caldera debería haber combustión de algún tipo, y ahí no se ve nada e naa.
> 
> Como parece haber sido, en vida, parte de la usina que se ve detrás me arriesgaría a decir que es parte del sistema de recuperación de vapor frío.


Pues, me han comentado que el visitande se encontraba en "costanera"... caba ... buenos aires, argentina... así que a sacar conclusiones ... XD


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2018)

Nepper dijo:


> Pues, me han comentado que el visitande se encontraba en "costanera"... caba ... buenos aires, argentina... así que a sacar conclusiones ... XD



Costanera Sur detrás de astilleros Domecq Garcia 

También supe _"Pulular"_ por ese astillero


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Adivinanza más antigua que la Raspa:

No la recuerdo muy bien pero era algo así:

Vuelo y no tengo alas, hablo y no tengo boca. ¡ Adivina qué es ! :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

La mentira ¿?


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

No.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 23, 2019)

El viento -  El aire


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Tampoco.


----------



## Nepper (Feb 23, 2019)

el eco?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 23, 2019)

una carta


----------



## Nepper (Feb 23, 2019)

la radio


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Acertó Kuro-chan. 

¡ Enhorabuena !.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## dearlana (May 25, 2019)

Si en una jaula meto un canario, me sobra un pájaro, pero si meto dos canarios en una jaula, me sobra una jaula.

¿ Cuantas jaulas y canarios tengo ?.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 3, 2019)

*Era muy fácil:

Dos jaulas 

Y dos canarios.*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2019)

A ver si adivinan qué es esto:


----------



## Nepper (Jul 13, 2019)

Para mi tiene que ser algún tipo de parlante o audifono... pero la verdad ni idea... o micrófono...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2019)

?acaso serias un transductor ultrasonico ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2019)

Nepper: No.

Daniel Lopes: No.

Es francamente difícil, porque tiene que haber ocurrido que uno haya tenido que arreglar y desarmar esos aparatos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Sonda Geiger ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2019)

Hummmm, harisimo ese disposictivo , nin tengo idea entonses que puede ser.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 14, 2019)

DOSMETROS: No.

Daniel Lopes: Espera un poco a ver si alguien lo acierta. Si nó...lo diré yo al final.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 20, 2019)

Solución:

Es un Fotomultiplicador. Este es de fabricación rusa.

Trabaja con Alto Voltaje     ( Dos o tres mil Voltios, proporcionados por un oscilador y etapas rectificadoras multiplicadoras ). Eso es lo que se suele averiar.

Lo usan los militares para ver en la oscuridad, sin necesidad de utilizar iluminación infrarroja. ( Si nó: Los detectarían a ellos ).

También se suele utilizar en las cacerías nocturnas.

Y en en la visión nocturna de los helicópteros.






Si se ven " brillando " los ojos de los animales...es que además están utilizando un proyector de luz infrarroja, aparte del fotomultiplicador ( Suelen venir las dos cosas en el mismo dispositivo ).


----------



## Harryller (Jul 29, 2019)

Se ve muy interesante este juego JAJAJAJA


----------



## dearlana (Jul 30, 2019)

Hola Harryller: 

Había otro vídeo, en este caso: Árabe: Donde utilizaban balas explosivas y lo que cazaban no eran precisamente jabalíes. 

Lo que demuestra la enorme ventaja de utilizar intensificadores de imágenes sin iluminarse con infrarrojos. Porque son totalmente indetectables los aparatos ( " No tienen Luz Infrarroja encendida " ). 

Las personas si son detectables porque al estar sus cuerpos a 37 grados; energéticamente hablando = Son bombillas encendidas en la oscuridad. Por eso nos "ven" los mosquitos y las serpientes en la oscuridad. Aunque nos tapemos, al dejar hueco en la manta para respirar, ellos "ven" que hay un hueco en la manta por donde sale un resplandor ( = El calor de nuestro cuerpo ) y hacía ahí se dirigen y entran, para desgracia nuestra.

Las personas y los animales se ven de color blanco y las partes de alrededor frías, de colores oscuros. Aunque estos aparatos de última generación permiten la Inversión de Imagen electrónicamente ( = Las personas se verían negras y los alrededores fríos, de color blanco ). 

Me alegro de que te haya gustado este hilo. A mí me pasa igual. Por eso: Aunque no es mío; procuro que se mantenga en el foro, poniendo algo de vez en cuando.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 31, 2019)

Hem, pero no se si es exactamente así. 
La diferencia entre el infrarrojo y el intensificador de luz es bueno, justamente eso. Uno daña el sensor (una matriz de miles de transistores) mediante calor irradiado, y el otro solo posee sensores (matriz de fototransistores) de alta sencibilidad.

El intensificador de luz puede usarse en luna llena perfectamente, pero de no existir ninguna fuente de luz, por más que amplifique lo que sea, no podrás ver nada.
Es como poner al maximo un equipo de audio de 1KW y solo surrurar en el micrófono, pero de no haber señal de entrada... -nadie habla- pues no amplificará nada.

La visión infrarroja puede ver a travez de paredes finas, o diferencia de temperaturas en los tanques de liquidos (una mitad mas fria/caliente que la que no hay líquido). Un amplificador de luz no sería capaz de ver el liquido dentro de un tanque.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 2, 2019)

De hecho, la tapa de la lente de estos aparatos viene con un agujero fino para que la luz ambiental normal no queme el sensor, que no es un CCD. Ni hay fototransistores. Es un tubo de vacío que trabaja a unos 3000 o más voltios. Ahí los fototransistores no resistirían internamente ese voltaje.

Se trata de que los pocos fotones que lleguen  la primera capa, desencadenen la aparición de electrones que son disparados, a través del vacío, hacia la segunda capa, la trasera, que es similar a la pantalla de un tubo de rayos catódicos de los antiguos, pero sin yugo de deflexión. 

Si no hay fotones mínimos, no hay amplificación. Si tapamos ese fino agujero, la pantalla se ve "casi negra" ( Puede verse verde o verde amarillenta, nunca negra, a menos que esa imagen haya sido captada por un tercer sensor. Esta vez sí: Fototransistores  externos a esa pantalla. Nunca internos).

El tratamiento posterior de la imagen obtenida, puede ser modificado digitalmente con un tercer sensor. Por eso los hay "de segunda generación", "de tercera generación", etc.

Recuerdo haber leido un periódico con uno de esos aparatos. Sin fuente de luz infrarroja por ningún lado y en una oscuridad, que...ni estando un buen rato "a oscuras" mi vista no se adaptadaba a la oscuridad, no "veía" absolutamente nada de manera "normal". Negro todo el ambiente. ( Por eso el aparato viene con una estructura de goma negra para pegar  el ojo y que la luz producida por la pantalla del propio aparato " no se salga para los lados"  e interfiera.

---------------------------------------------

El aparato de la foto no costó más de unos 200 y pico euros. Los de las últimas generaciones, de marcas conocidas,  llegan facilmente a los 2000 euros.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2019)

Muy curioso lo del Tetracromatismo:


----------



## malesi (May 23, 2021)

Se estaba olvidando esto jajajajaa
Que es??????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> Se estaba olvidando esto jajajajaa
> Que es??????


Quizaz sea un LED multicolor (5) con unidad de control al cientro
!Saludos!


----------



## malesi (May 23, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quizaz sea un LED multicolor (5) con unidad de control al cientro
> !Saludos!


No, no da luz de ninguna clase


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2021)

Los planos secretos del área 55..??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Los planos secretos del área 55..??


!Hasta onde se es "Área 51" , Jjajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


malesi dijo:


> No, no da luz de ninguna clase


Bueno entonses es un raro circuito integrado.


----------



## malesi (May 23, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hasta onde se es "Área 51" , Jjajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos!
> 
> Bueno entonses es un raro circuito integrado.


Me vale con lo de raro circuito integrado


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2021)

Le "kery jakia" telephone a novia ?


----------



## Nepper (May 25, 2021)

dearlana dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del Tetracromatismo:


si fallaste sos un pinche normal, si pasas sos un deforme XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2021)

dearlana dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del Tetracromatismo:


 
Hasta el nivel 3 incluido , perfecto , el 4 ya nopes . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hasta el nivel 3 incluido , perfecto , el 4 ya nopes . . .


A el nivel 4 jo acerte solamente 1 unico teste , hasta nivel 3 todo bien 100% ezictoso!
!Saludos!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 25, 2021)

También yo.. Y eso que tengo vista cansada y algún elemento extraño fastidiando.
El nivel cuatro todo era igual 😔


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2021)

Del nivel cuatro solo reconocí el rosa . . .  i'm gay


----------



## malesi (May 3, 2022)

Fácil


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 3, 2022)

La plaza del pueblo.
El área 55.
El área 51.
Quiero uno para la pared de mi cueva. 


¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬51¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬
En la cámara de comercio de mi ciudad tenían un cuadro, hecho a base de perindolos y cositos de metal, que me abstraía a un mundo de fantasía con un gran potencial...


----------



## Nepper (May 4, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Fácil
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281635


LDR?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2022)

Como diría mi hermano.... 
¡¡ Vamos, suelta la gallina..!! 😄


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2022)

Un chip de tarjeta telefónica????


----------



## malesi (May 9, 2022)

Ningunaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa respuestaaaaaaaaaaa   acertada    

mide 4x4 cm


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2022)

Seguramente es un circuito hibrido armado en un substrato ceramico , pero vaias saper donde es ( o fue ) usado.
?Quizaz un IGBT Trifasico ?
!Saludos!


----------



## malesi (May 9, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seguramente es un circuito hibrido armado en un substrato ceramico , pero vaias saper donde es ( o fue ) usado.
> !Saludos!


Pista----- de un variador del año79


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pista----- de un variador del año79


? Y que es un "variador"?


----------



## malesi (May 9, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Y que es un "variador"?


https://www.google.es/search?q=vari...G5AYgBhQeSAQM0LjSYAQCgAQGwAQA&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> https://www.google.es/search?q=vari...G5AYgBhQeSAQM0LjSYAQCgAQGwAQA&sclient=gws-wiz


!Bueno en ese caso creo que si no acertei la respuesta llegue bien cercano , Jajajajajaja!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2022)

🙄🤔🙄


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 281835
> 🙄🤔🙄


! Eso , eso , eso , como ya descia lo saudoso "Chavo del Ocho" !


----------



## malesi (May 9, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 281835
> 🙄🤔🙄



Ese es jajajajajaj, muchas pistas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2022)

No sabía qué hacer con el, ahora que lo veo por dentro dan ganas de hacerse un llavero.


----------



## malesi (Dic 29, 2022)

Que no se pierda esto  
Solo los viejorros "mayores" "grandes"  y alguno más lo saben


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 29, 2022)

Eh...... ¿cómo que viejorros..? Señores con amplia experiencia ☝️

No lo digo de momento, para ver cúantos inexpertos hay.. 🤣

Pd. Ya tiene bastante "experiencia" el rollito ese.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2022)

45


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 29, 2022)

🙄🙃🤣


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2022)

Pepe va caminando por la calle y José le dice : *casé* Pepe , no te cortes , *unite* a nosotros.

Bue ... pero que al final no sea *pegajosón*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Hoy a las 9:34 AM)

Nadie contestó a esta "adivinanza" del año pasado. 😯



malesi dijo:


> Que no se pierda esto
> Solo los viejorros "mayores" "grandes"  y alguno más lo saben
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293428



Es un kit de reparación de cintas de audio, los cassettes de toa la vía..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Hoy a las 9:56 AM)

Contesté en clave de sol


----------

